# knitting tea party 5 february '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 5 February 16

Yeah - Punxsutawney Phil  spring is to come early this year. No six more weeks of winter. I can deal with that.

Heidi spent over three hours today helping me clean house  still a few things to do but it looks great to me. I appreciate it more than I can say. As much as I miss Hickory I do not miss the mess she made  not on purpose  Im not blaming her  never  it was just the way it was. I have to admit the house stays cleaner longer now. But if could have her back and I readily do so  to heck with the mess. She was a very precious black lab.

My outdoor thermometer reads 40° - hazy sun  the sky is fairly overcast. At least to me it feels really cold outside but there is also a breeze which makes it feel colder than it actually is. But I have to admit  this has been a really mild winter  one of the mildest for quite a while.

Black and white kitty from next door thinks she likes my house also. She spent most of the day and all night in here  she wanted out around six. No accidents  I was pleased. They have a litter box next door but I dont have one since Tip Kitty doesnt need one. Havent seen either of them yet today  maybe they are sleeping in out in the barn.

I think any time of year is soup time but more so when it is weather like we are having now  so I think I will start out with some soup recipes. The first five soups carry one or more of these tags: Vegetarian, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, Heart Healthy. Vegetarian and Gluten Free

Creamy Cucumber Soup

Theres no reason to only use cucumbers rawthey are wonderful sautéed then pureed with avocado for a silken-textured soup thats good warm or cold.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
2 clove(s) garlic minced
1 small onion(s) diced
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
4 cup(s) cucumber(s) peeled, seeded and thinly sliced, divided
1 1/2 cup(s) broth, vegetable or reduced-sodium chicken broth
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground freshly ground
1 pinch pepper, cayenne 
1 medium avocado diced
1/4 cup(s) parsley, fresh chopped, plus more for garnish
1/2 cup(s) yogurt, low-fat plain

Instructions

1. Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add garlic and onion; cook, stirring occasionally, until tender, 1 to 4 minutes. Add lemon juice and cook for 1 minute.

2. Add 3 3/4 cups cucumber slices, broth, salt, pepper and cayenne; bring to a simmer. Reduce heat and cook at a gentle simmer until the cucumbers are soft, 6 to 8 minutes.

3. Transfer the soup to a blender. Add avocado and parsley; blend on low speed until smooth. (Use caution when pureeing hot liquids.)

4. Pour into a serving bowl and stir in yogurt. Chop the remaining 1/4 cup cucumber slices.

5. Serve the soup warm or refrigerate and serve it chilled. Just before serving, garnish with the chopped cucumber and more chopped parsley, if desired.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 173, Fat 12g, Cholesterol 2mg, Sodium 494mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 4g, Fiber 5g, Carbohydrates 15g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Gluten-Free

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/creamy-cucumber-soup/

Roasted Tomato Soup

Roasting the vegetables for this simple summer soup enhances their inherent sweetness. The recipe is from EatingWell reader Tracey Medeiros of Atlanta, Georgia.

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds tomato(es), beefsteak cut in half crosswise
1 medium onion(s), sweet such as Vidalia, peeled and cut in half crosswise
3 clove(s) garlic large cloves, unpeeled
1 1/3 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin divided (1 Tbsp and 1 tsp)
1/4 teaspoon salt or to taste
pepper, black ground to taste
2 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium or vegetable broth, divided
1/4 cup(s) juice, tomato 
1 teaspoon tomato paste 
1/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1 tablespoon basil, fresh chopped
sugar, brown to taste (optional)
1/2 cup(s) corn, whole kernel frozen thawed, or fresh from the ear

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 400°F. Coat a baking sheet with cooking spray.

2. Toss tomatoes, onion and garlic in a mixing bowl with 1 tablespoon oil. Season with salt and pepper. Spread on the prepared baking sheet and roast until the vegetables are soft and caramelized, about 30 minutes. Let cool.

3. Peel and seed the tomatoes. Trim off the onion ends. Peel the garlic. Place the vegetables in a food processor or blender with 1 cup broth and the remaining 1 teaspoon oil. Pulse to desired thickness and texture.

4. Transfer the vegetable puree to a large heavy pot or Dutch oven. Add the remaining 1 cup broth, tomato juice, tomato paste, Worcestershire sauce, basil and brown sugar (if using). Bring to a simmer over medium heat, stirring often.

5. Ladle into 6 soup bowls, garnish with corn and serve.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 95, Fat 4g, Cholesterol 1mg, Sodium 340mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 3g, Fiber 3g, Carbohydrates 15g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Vegetarian, Gluten-Free, Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/roasted-tomato-soup-2/

Spinach Soup With Rosemary Croutons

Rosemary is a favorite in the culinary herb garden, and although the fragrance may seem strong at first, in this soup it offers only a subtle hint that blends nicely with the greens. Keep this soup slightly chunky, with swirls of green and cubes of potato to give it texture. For a smoky flavor, garnish with a little crisp bacon or diced ham. Any seasonal greens can be substituted for the spinach; simply adjust the cooking time accordingly.

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

2 cup(s) bread, sourdough country-style, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 clove(s) garlic minced
1 tablespoon rosemary, fresh finely chopped, or 1 teaspoon dried
1 tablespoon butter 
1 medium onion(s) coarsely chopped
1 clove(s) garlic minced
1 tablespoon rosemary, fresh finely chopped, or 1 teaspoon dried
1/4 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground to taste
2 cup(s) potato(es), red peeled, diced
4 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium or vegetable broth, or water
6 cup(s) spinach, fresh or chard leaves, tough stems removed
nutmeg, fresh grated, for garnish

Instructions

To prepare croutons:

1. Preheat oven to 375°F.

2. Toss bread cubes, oil, garlic and rosemary in a large bowl until well combined. Spread in a single layer on a large baking sheet. Bake until golden and crisp, 12 to 15 minutes.

To prepare soup:

3. Melt butter in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add onion, garlic, rosemary, salt and pepper, reduce heat to medium-low and cook, stirring occasionally, for 5 minutes. Stir in potatoes and cook, stirring occasionally, for 3 minutes. Pour in broth (or water). Bring to a simmer over medium heat and cook until the potatoes are soft, about 15 minutes. Stir in spinach (or chard) and continue to simmer until the greens are tender, about 10 minutes more.

4. Puree the soup with an immersion blender or regular blender (in batches), leaving it a little chunky if desired. (Use caution when pureeing hot liquids.)

5. Serve the soup garnished with nutmeg, if desired, and topped with the croutons.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 176, Fat 7g, Cholesterol 8mg, Sodium 301mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 7g, Fiber 2g, Carbohydrates 21g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/spinach-soup-with-rosemary-croutons/

Amazing Pea Soup

Sometimes the peas in the garden outpace the picking or the supplies in the store arent so fabulous. Heres a recipe for those less-than-perfect peasno shucking involved. A soup for the true pea lover.

SERVINGS: 6 | 
TOTAL TIME: 1 hr 40 min

Ingredients

12 cup(s) water 
2 pounds pea pods, fresh English, with shells
1/3 cup(s) dill finely chopped, plus sprigs for garnish
1 teaspoon salt pepper, black ground to taste
3/4 cup(s) yogurt, low-fat plain

Instructions

1. Bring water to a boil in a large pot. Add peas, return to a boil and then reduce to a simmer. Cook, stirring occasionally for 45 minutes.

2. Using a slotted spoon, transfer one-third of the pea pods to a food processor. Add 1/2 cup cooking liquid and process until smooth. (Use caution when pureeing hot liquids.)

3. Pour into a large bowl. Repeat with the remaining pea pods in 2 batches, with 1/2 cup cooking liquid each time. Pour the pureed peas plus the remaining cooking liquid through a fine-meshed sieve, pressing on the solids to extract as much liquid as possible. (Alternatively, put through a food mill fitted with a fine disc.)

4. Return the soup to the pot, bring to a boil and then simmer until reduced by about a third (to about 6 cups), 30 to 35 minutes. Stir in chopped dill, salt and pepper.

5. Ladle into bowls and top each serving with a swirl or dollop of yogurt and a sprig of dill, if desired.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 79, Fat 1g, Cholesterol 2mg, Sodium 429mg, Saturated Fat 0g, Protein 6g, Fiber 4g, Carbohydrates 13g

TAGS: Gluten-Free, Vegetarian, Low-Fat, GERD

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/amazing-pea-soup/

Curried Carrot and Apple Soup

This colorful soup is both simple and delicious. Use apples that cook up soft; McIntosh are great.

SERVES 8 
TOTAL TIME: 1 hr

Ingredients

1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 large onion(s) chopped (2 cups)
1 stalk(s) celery finely chopped
1 tablespoon curry powder 
5 large carrot(s) peeled and thinly sliced (3 cups)
2 large apple, McIntosh or another type of apple, peeled and coarsely chopped (3 cups)
1 whole bay leaf 
4 1/2 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground freshly ground, to taste
2 tablespoon yogurt, low-fat plain for garnish (optional)
1 tablespoon parsley, fresh or dill or basil, chopped for garnish (optional)

Instructions

1. Heat oil in a large saucepan or medium soup pot over medium heat. Stir in onion and celery; cook until the onion is softened and translucent, 8 to 12 minutes; do not brown.

2. Stir in curry powder, then add carrots, apples and bay leaf. Stir well over medium heat for 2 minutes, then add broth and salt. Bring the mixture to a low boil, then reduce the heat to low. Cover tightly and simmer until the carrots and apples are tender, 20 to 25 minutes.

3. Remove the bay leaf. Using a large slotted spoon, transfer the soup solids to a food processor, adding about 1/2 cup of the broth; process to a smooth puree. Pour the puree back into the soup. Reheat and season with pepper. Serve piping hot, garnishing each serving, if you like, with a dab of yogurt and a sprinkle of fresh herbs.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 90, Fat 2g, Cholesterol 3mg, Sodium 188mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 3g, Fiber 3g, Carbohydrates 12g

TAGS: Gluten-Free, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/curried-carrot--apple-soup/

Slow-Cooker Chicken and White Bean Chili with Lemon and Baby Kale Melissa Clark

SERVINGS: 10

This hearty and delicious chicken and white bean chili is a cinch to prepare. Just toss all the ingredients into a slow cooker and let it simmer away!

Ingredients

2 pounds ground chicken, preferably 90% lean
1 pound (2 1/2 cups) dried navy beans, rinsed
1 large white onion, diced small
3 garlic cloves, minced
2 jalapenos, seeded and minced
Finely grated zest of 1 lemon (save the rest to make bald wedges for serving)
1 yellow pepper, diced small
2 tablespoons chili powder, more for garnish
1 tablespoon kosher salt, more to taste
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 bay leaf
1 quart baby kale or spinach
Sour cream or yogurt for serving, optional

Preparation

1. Place everything except the kale into a slow cooker and cover with 7 cups of water. Cook on low heat for 8 to 10 hours or high heat for 4 to 5 hours. Remove bay leaf.

2. Add the kale and let cook until it wilts, about 20 to 30 minutes.

3. Serve chili with lemon wedges and yogurt or sour cream, sprinkled with more chili powder if you like.

http://www.today.com/recipes/slow-cooker-chicken-white-bean-chili-lemon-baby-kale-t67711?cid=par-huffpost-gravity

Roasted Pear-Butternut Soup With Crumbled Stilton

Stilton cheese and pears are a classic combination--the salty milky blue cheese balances the sweet, floral taste of the pears. Roasting the pears and the butternut squash caramelizes their sugar, maximizing their inherent sweetness. You can serve this creamy soup as a first course or with a salad and crusty bread for a light autumn supper.

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

2 medium pear(s) ripe, peeled, quartered and cored
2 pounds squash, butternut peeled, seeded, and cut into 2-inch chunks
2 medium tomato(es) cored and quartered
1 large leek(s) pale green and white parts only, halved lengthwise, sliced and washed thoroughly
2 clove(s) garlic crushed
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/2 teaspoon salt divided
pepper, black ground to taste
4 cup(s) broth, vegetable or reduced-sodium chicken broth, divided
2/3 cup(s) cheese, stilton or other blue-veined cheese, crumbled
1 tablespoon chives, fresh or scallion greens, thinly sliced

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 400°F.

2. Combine pears, squash, tomatoes, leek, garlic, oil, 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper in a large bowl; toss to coat.

3. Spread evenly on a large rimmed baking sheet.

4. Roast, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are tender, 40 to 55 minutes. Let cool slightly.

5. Place half the vegetables and 2 cups broth in a blender; puree until smooth.

6. Transfer to a large saucepan.

7. Puree the remaining vegetables and 2 cups broth. Add to the pan and stir in the remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt.

8. Cook the soup over medium-low heat, stirring, until hot, about 10 minutes.

9. Divide among 6 bowls and garnish with cheese and chives (or scallion greens).

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 236, Fat 10g, Cholesterol 11mg, Sodium 721mg, Saturated Fat 4g, Protein 6g, Fiber 6g, Carbohydrates 34g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Gluten-Free, Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/roasted-pearbutternut-soup-with-crumbled-stilton

Spinach Stracciatella Soup with Orzo

Stracciatella soup is a really quick Italian classic made with chicken broth, egg, parmesan, fresh spinach and orzo. Basically an Italian egg drop soup, which takes under twenty minutes to make so it's perfect for any weeknight. Perfect served with a crusty bread or garlic bread on the side.

Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 6  Size: 1 cup  Points +: 3  Smart Points: 4
Calories: 127  Fat: 4 g  Carb: 11 g  Fiber: 1 g  Protein: 10 g 
Sugar: 2 g  Sodium: 868 mg  Cholesterol: 69 mg

Ingredients:

7 cups less sodium chicken broth
2 large eggs
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan
1/4 cup chopped flat-leaf parsley
6 oz baby spinach
4 oz uncooked orzo
freshly ground black pepper

Directions:

1. Bring 6 cups chicken broth to a boil.

2. In a medium bowl, combine remaining cup of cold chicken broth with eggs, cheese and parsley and whisk well.

3. Whisk into the boiling pot and cook 3 to 4 minutes.

4. Bring back to a boil and add the orzo and cook according to package directions.

5. When pasta is done, add the baby spinach and mix until it welts.

6. Remove from heat; add salt (if needed) and pepper to taste.

7. Ladle into bowls and top with additional grated cheese.

www,Skinnytaste.com

Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili

Gina's Weight Watcher Recipes
Servings: 10  Size: 1 1/4 cups  Old Points: 3 pts  Points+: 5 pts
Calories: 203.7  Fat: 1.4 g  Carb: 33.3 g  Fiber: 10.0 g  Protein: 16.9 g

Ingredients:

1 onion, chopped 
1 16-oz can black beans 
1 16-oz can kidney beans 
1 8-oz can tomato sauce 
10 oz package frozen corn kernels 
2 14.5-oz cans diced tomatoes w/chilies 
1 packet taco seasoning 
1 tbsp cumin 
1 tbsp chili powder
24 oz (3-4) boneless skinless chicken breasts 
chili peppers, chopped (optional)
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro

Directions:

1. Combine beans, onion, chili peppers, corn, tomato sauce, cumin, chili powder and taco seasoning in a slow cooker.

2. Place chicken on top and cover.

3. Cook on low for 10 hours or on high for 6 hours.

4. Half hour before serving, remove chicken and shred.

5. Return chicken to slow cooker and stir in. Top with fresh cilantro.

Note: Also try it with low fat cheese and sour cream (extra points).

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2008/11/crock-pot-chicken-taco-chili-4-pts.html

No Bean Turkey and Sweet Potato Chili

Set out some chopped cilantro, scallions, sour cream and cheddar on the side as optional toppings. Because this has no beans, it's perfect for picky eaters and it's also gluten-free and Paleo-friendly.

Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 5  Serving Size: 1 cup  Points +: 6 pts  Smart Points: 5
Calories: 235  Fat: 8 g  Carb: 14 g  Fiber: 2 g  Protein: 23 g  Sugar: 4 g
Cholesterol: 81 mg  Sodium: 578 mg (without salt)

Ingredients:

20 oz 93% lean ground turkey
kosher salt, to taste 
1/2 cup onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, crushed
10 oz can Rotel mild tomatoes with green chilies
8 oz can tomato sauce
3/4 cup water
1/2 tsp cumin, or to taste
1/4 tsp chili powder
1/4 tsp paprika
1 bay leaf
1 medium sweet potato, peeled and diced into 1/2-inch cubes
fresh cilantro, for garnish

Directions:

1. In a large skillet, brown turkey over medium-high heat, breaking it up as it cooks into smaller pieces and season with salt and cumin.

2. When meat is browned and cooked through add onion and garlic; cook 3 minutes over medium heat.

3. Add the can of Rotel tomatoes, sweet potato, tomato sauce, water, cumin, chili powder, paprika, salt and bay leaf.

4. Cover and simmer over medium-low heat until potatoes are soft and cooked through, about 25 minutes stirring occasionally. Add 1/4 cup more water if needed. Remove bay leaf and serve.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2013/10/no-bean-turkey-and-sweet-potato-chili.html

Yummy vegetable soup with chick peas for lunch thanks to Phyllis. She does make the best soup and what is even better she shares it with Heidis family and inadvertently to me. For not being able to cook nothing but liver and onions (which I did not like  but learned to eat very quickly  sort of happy wife  happy life) when we got married she has become a very good cook. And I do appreciate her sharing her soup.

The washer just finished which means there are clothes to go into the dryer  ugh  then that means I have to hang them up so the next load can go in the dryer. I had to rewash this load  it was washed originally maybe four or five days ago  oops  I bet none of you ever do anything like that. It happens here more than I would like to admit.

Onward to more yummy recipes.

Gluten-Free, Allergy-Friendly Sourdough Bread By Sharon A . Kane

MAKES 1 LOAF (14 slices)

Gluten-free, allergy-friendly Sourdough Bread contains no dairy, eggs or commercial yeast.

The taste and texture of this bread improves the second day. It may be a bit moist the first 12 hours out of the oven but will air out nicely by the next day. It makes excellent toast.

Ingredients

4 cups Brown Rice Starter
1½ teaspoons salt
1 tablespoon oil
1¼ cup + 2 tablespoons quinoa flour

Directions

1. Grease a loaf pan or line it with parchment paper.

2. Measure Brown Rice Starter into a mixing bowl. Add salt and oil and mix gently. Add quinoa flour and mix gently.

3, Slide dough into prepared pan.

4. Gently press it into the pan with a spatula. Let dough rise 6 to 7 hours. A cold oven is ideal for this.

5. Preheat oven to 300°F.

6. Loosely cover pan with aluminum foil.

7. Place in preheated oven and bake 45 minutes.

8. Remove foil and bake an additional 40 minutes uncovered.

9. Test for doneness using a skewer; it should go into the bread evenly and come out clean.

10. Take loaf from oven and let cool 10 to 20 minutes. Remove from pan and cool on rack.

Each slice contains 102 calories, 2g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 254mg sodium, 19g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 1g protein.

Brown Rice Starter

MAKES ABOUT 6 CUPS

If you cant feed this starter at the 8-hour mark, place it in the refrigerator to slow down fermentation. This enables you to go 12 hours between feedings. Continue to grow starter in the refrigerator or put it back on the counter for remaining feedings.

Ingredients

7 cups brown rice flour, divided
4 cups filtered water, divided
2 tablespoons [color-blue. Water Kefir[/color]

Directions

1. Put ¾ cup flour into a glass or ceramic bowl.

2. Add ¾ cup water and whisk until smooth.

3. Add 2 tablespoons water kefir and whisk again.

4. Cover mixture with a paper towel or cloth and secure with a rubber band.

5. Place on counter away from drafts and extreme temperature. Let ferment 8 hours at room temperature.

6. After 8 hours, remove paper towel or cloth and feed starter by adding ½ cup flour and ¼ cup water. Whisk until smooth.

7. Re-cover with paper towel or cloth and return to counter at room temperature.

8. Continue feeding starter every 8 hours for 3 to 4 days, adding ½ cup flour and ¼ cup filtered water for each feeding.

8. Starter will look creamy when you begin. After a few feedings it will become much thicker. Once bacterial activity begins, starter will become thick and puffy. Starter is ready to use when its thick, puffy and bubbly.

9. Measure out the amount of starter needed for your recipe and continue feeding starter at 8-hour intervals or put the rest in the freezer for another day.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Gluten-Free-Allergy-Friendly-Sourdough-Bread

I debated about include the following  dont know how many of you would be interested  I doubt if I will ever brew any but maybe some of you might.

WATER KEFIR FAQ

We've compiled this list of FAQs to help you learn more about water kefir! From water kefir basics to choosing ingredients to instructions for making water kefir, these FAQs cover nearly everything you need to know to start making water kefir at home, whether you are just starting to experiment with culturing or are experienced with fermented foods. If you still haven't found what you're looking for, be sure to check out our full collection of expert advice on making water kefir at home or reach out with more questions. We're here to help!

Q. WHAT IS WATER KEFIR?
A. Water kefir is a probiotic beverage made with water kefir grains. Water kefir grains can be used to culture sugar water, juice, or coconut water. A powdered Kefir Starter Culture may also be used to culture coconut water or fruit juice.

Q. What are water kefir grains?
A. Water kefir grains consist of bacteria and yeast existing in a symbiotic relationship. The term "kefir grains" describes the look of the culture only. Water kefir grains contain no actual "grains" such as wheat, rye, etc.

Q. What is the difference between water kefir grains and powdered kefir starter culture?
A. There are three primary differences between water kefir grains and powdered kefir starter:
	Water kefir grains have a larger number of probiotics than the powdered starter culture.
	With proper care, water kefir grains can be used indefinitely to make water kefir. Powdered starter culture can be reused for a number of batches, but will eventually stop culturing.
	Powdered kefir starter culture has a smaller initial investment cost than do water kefir grains; however, you will need to continue to purchase new culture.

Q. What ingredients go into making water kefir grains?
A. Our water kefir grains are grown in filtered water and organic sugar.

Q. Does water kefir have the same benefits as milk kefir?
A. Water kefir contains fewer strains of bacteria and yeasts than milk kefir. On the other hand, water kefir contains far more than other cultured products, like yogurt or buttermilk.

Q. What strains of yeast and bacteria does water kefir contain?
A. While the probiotics can vary with each batch made with water kefir grains, a list of bacteria and yeasts generally found in water kefir grains can be found in our article, Composition of Water Kefir Grains: Bacteria & Yeasts. For our powdered starter cultures, a list of ingredients can be found on each product page.

Q. I want to consume milk kefir but I'm allergic to dairy. Is water kefir a good alternative?
A. Yes! Water kefir contains no dairy and are grown in filtered water and organic sugar.

Q. Does water kefir contain gluten?
A. No, water kefir grains do not contain gluten.

Q. Are water kefir grains reusable?
A. Yes, water kefir grains are reusable. Once a batch of water kefir is finished culturing, simply remove the water kefir grains and place them in fresh sugar water, juice, or coconut water.
The powdered kefir starter culture may also be reused several times. Simply follow the instructions for Making Kefir with a Direct-Set Starter Culture.

Q. How long do water kefir grains last? How long does a powdered kefir starter culture last?
A. If cared for properly, water kefir grains have an unlimited life span and can be used repeatedly to make water kefir. Kefir made with a powdered kefir culture (direct-set) can often be recultured from 2-7 times. The exact number of successive batches will depend on the freshness of the kefir and hygienic practices employed.

Q. What is the process for making water kefir?
A. Please see our detailed instructions for making water kefir using water kefir grains, as well as instructions for making water kefir using kefir starter culture.

Q. Can I rehydrate the water kefir grains longer than the recommended 3-4 days?
A. We strongly recommend moving the water kefir grains to fresh sugar water after four days, maximum. The grains can starve if left longer without fresh food.

Q. Can I drink the sugar water used to rehydrate my water kefir grains?
A. We don't recommend drinking the rehydration liquid. Since the water kefir grains spent their time rehydrating rather than consuming the sugar, the resulting solution will likely contain a large amount of sugar. Also, the sugar water may taste unpleasant, as part of the rehydration process involves the rebalancing of the yeast and bacteria that comprise the water kefir grains.

Q. How long does it take to make water kefir?
A. Water kefir generally takes 24-48 hours to culture. The exact time will vary depending on environmental factors, the most important of which is temperature. Allowing the water kefir grains to culture for longer than 48 hours puts you at risk of starving the grains and potentially damaging them.

Q. My house is colder than 68ºF, how can I culture water kefir?
A. Many homes maintain temperatures that are cooler, especially in the winter. For tips on keeping cultures within proper temperature range, see our article, Cold Weather Care for Starter Cultures.

Q. How will I know if I've successfully made water kefir? How do I know if I shouldnt drink it?
A. The liquid may lighten in color and turn cloudy. The flavor may become less sweet and it may have a slightly tangy or sour aroma and flavor. We always recommend that you refrain from consuming anything that looks, smells, or tastes unpleasant.

Q. What does water kefir taste like?
A. The taste of finished water kefir varies greatly, depending on the sugar used and the culturing time. Water kefir can be fairly sweet and may have a flat taste unless bottled. Most people prefer to add flavoring to water kefir before consuming.

Q: How long can I store the water kefir in the refrigerator?
A: Finished water kefir can be stored as follows:
	At room temperature (68° to 78°F): 3 to 4 days
	In the refrigerator (40° to 45°F): 2 to 3 weeks
	In the freezer (0° to 25°F): 1 to 2 months or longer
	Storage recommendation: Refrigerate

Q. What amount of water kefir grains do I need to make water kefir?
A. To culture 1-2 quarts water kefir, use 3-4 tablespoons of hydrated water kefir grains.

Q. Do I need to rinse the water kefir grains off between batches?
A. No. There is no need to rinse the water kefir grains between batches, and regular rinsing may be detrimental to the health of the water kefir grains.

Q. Do I need to wash the jar/container between batches of kefir?
A. We recommend using a clean container for each batch of water kefir.

Q. Can I use a plastic container to brew water kefir and plastic bottles to store it?
A. Theoretically food-grade plastic shouldn't cause any damage to the culture but we always recommend glass when working with starter cultures, due to the potential of plastic to leach undesirable chemicals.

Q. How can I flavor water kefir?
A. Detailed instructions can be found in our article and video, How to Flavor Water Kefir.

Q. Can I add flavoring to water kefir while it's culturing?
A. We do not recommend adding fruit or other flavoring to the water kefir with the grains. Some fruits and other flavoring may be damaging to the water kefir grains.

Q. Can I use juice to make water kefir?
A. Yes, some fruit juices can be used to make water kefir. However, using water kefir grains in juice and then moving them to sugar water may result in unpleasant-tasting water kefir. We recommend maintaining two sets of water kefir grains instead, one for juices and one for sugar water. Alternately, add juice as flavoring after the grains have been removed.

Q. Can I use coconut water to make water kefir?
A. Yes, coconut water can be used to make water kefir. We recommend rehydrating the water kefir grains using sugar water and then making a few batches of sugar water kefir prior to using coconut water. Alternate coconut water batches with sugar water batches to keep the grains healthy.

Q. Can I use honey to make water kefir?
A. We do not recommend using honey to make water kefir.

Q. What type of sugar should I use to make water kefir? 
A. A number of sugars can be used to make water kefir. Consult our article for more information on Choosing Ingredients for Making Water Kefir.

Q. Do I need to add sugar if I'm using juice to make water kefir?
A. No, there should be enough sugar in the juice to feed the water kefir grains.

Q. How much sugar does finished water kefir contain?
A. The remaining sugar in finished water kefir will vary depending on ingredients used and culturing conditions. Generally speaking, water kefir cultured for 48-hours will result in less remaining sugar than water kefir cultured 24-hours under similar conditions.

Q. What type of water should I use to make water kefir?
A. Use water as free from contaminants as possible, for the health of the water kefir grains. For more information, consult our article, Choosing Ingredients for Making Water Kefir.

Q. How much alcohol does water kefir contain?
A. As with all cultured and fermented foods, a small amount of naturally occurring alcohol is typically present in the finished product. Although the amount will vary from batch to batch, for the typical brewing period, the amount should be quite low.

Q. Can I use water kefir grains to make alcohol?
A. Yes. Culturing water kefir grains in 100% juice (especially with added sugar) for several days will result in a higher alcohol content. Also, it is possible to make a type of beer using water kefir grains.

Q. Will water kefir grains multiply?
A. Water kefir grains are known to multiply, but at times they are reluctant to do so. Even if they do not multiply, with proper care, water kefir grains can be used repeatedly to brew water kefir. For more information, consult our article, Encouraging Water Kefir Grains to Multiply.

Q. What supplies do I need to make water kefir?
A. Making water kefir does not require any specialized equipment. Please see our article How to Make Water Kefir for more information

Q: Can I use a metal strainer with my water kefir grains?
A: While a plastic mesh strainer is preferred, stainless steel is acceptable. Avoid all other types of metal when working with water kefir grains.

Q. How do I take a break from making water kefir?
A. Detailed instructions can be found in our article How to Take A Break from Making Water Kefir.

Q. If Im making other cultured foods (yogurt, sourdough, kombucha, etc.), how far apart do I need to keep the water kefir culture?
A. We suggest a distance of at least 4 feet between cultures. When stored in the refrigerator with a tight-fitting lid, there is no need to keep distance between cultures.

Q. My water kefir grains are multiplying rapidly. Is there a point at which I must remove some of the grains?
A. We recommend using 3-4 tablespoons of water kefir grains to culture 1-2 quarts of sugar water. More grains cause the culturing process to progress very quickly, so it is best to remove any amount above 4 tablespoons, to avoid over-culturing and to impart the best flavor.
Extra water kefir grains can be used to culture another jar of water kefir, shared with friends, eaten, blended into smoothies, or dried and stored in a sealed container in the fridge as backup.

Q: Can I keep my water kefir grains in a bag instead of letting them float free?
A: The water kefir grains may be contained in a muslin bag. Be sure the bag is submerged in the sugar water. If it floats it can mold.

Q: Should I add things like ginger juice, eggshell, and baking soda to my water kefir grains to keep them healthy? 
A: If you are using a quality water and sugar source, additives should not be necessary.

http://www.culturesforhealth.com/water-kefir-frequently-asked-questions-faq

Super Macaroni and Cheese - Dairy-Free, Casein-Free By Christine Doherty, ND

SERVES 4

This gluten-free recipe made with nutritional yeast is a powerfully nutritious version of Americas favorite comfort food. Nutritional yeast is a vegan source of complex protein that contains many vitamins, especially B complex. It's used as a dairy-free cheese substitute here to substantially boost the nutritional profile of this mac and cheese.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon butter or non-dairy margarine
1 teaspoon yellow mustard
¼ cup nutritional yeast
¼ cup water
-Pinch of paprika
-Pinch of cumin
-Pinch of salt, to taste
8 ounces gluten-free macaroni pasta

Directions

1. Place all ingredients, except salt and pasta, in a saucepan.

2. Heat for about two minutes over medium heat until mixture comes to a boil. It will thicken quickly. Taste and add salt, if necessary.

3. Prepare gluten-free pasta according to package directions. Drain.

4. Pour sauce over pasta, stirring gently to combine. Serve hot.

Each serving contains 243 calories, 3g total fat, 1g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 42g carbohydrate, 47mg sodium, 0g fiber, 8g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Super-Macaroni-and-Cheese-Dairy-Free-Casein-Free

Casein (/ˈkeɪs.ɪn/ or /ˈkeɪˌsiːn/, from Latin caseus, "cheese") is the name for a family of related phosphoproteins (αS1, αS2, β, κ). These proteins are commonly found in mammalian milk, making up 80% of the proteins in cow milk and between 20% and 45% of the proteins in human milk.

Outback Steakhouse's Alice Springs Chicken By Mysterygirl

Fast Easy Delicious
Made in 30 minutes or less

Servings Per Recipe: 4

INGREDIENTS

4 boneless skinless chicken breasts, 1/2 " thick
honey mustard
6slices bacon, sliced in half
1⁄2teaspoon McCormick's Season All
1cup sliced mushrooms, drained
3cups shredded colby or 3 cups monterey jack cheese

DIRECTIONS

1. Rub chicken breast with Seasonal All and set aside to marinate for 1 hour.

2. While the breast is marinating fry bacon crisp and drain.

3. Sauté chicken breasts on medium heat in pan with just enough oil to prevent sticking.

4. Cook on both sides until a slight golden color and cooked in the middle but not dry.

5. Remove from pan and place in a 9 x 13 dish.

6. Spread chicken breast with honey mustard, cover with a layer of mushrooms, three pieces of bacon and then sprinkle with shredded Colby/jack cheese, chicken should be covered with shredded cheese.

7. Bake at 350 degrees about 15 minutes or until cheese melts.

8. Sprinkle with parsley. Extra honey mustard may be served on the side.

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 (232 g) - Calories 527.2 - Calories from Fat 321; 61% - Total Fat 35.7 g; 54% - Saturated Fat 19.6 g; 98% - Cholesterol 164.2 mg; 54% - Sodium 749.6 mg; 31% - Total Carbohydrate 2.8 g; 0% - Dietary Fiber 0.2 g; 0% - Sugars 0.8 g; 3% - Protein 47.1 g; 94%

http://www.food.com/recipe/outback-steakhouses-alice-springs-chicken-26350

Ellen's Chicken Enchiladas One Pot Meal  GF

This can serve 4 to 6 people.

Ingredients:

1 pound ground chicken
2 tablespoons oil 
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon oregano leaves
1 - 7 oz. can of diced green chilies drained
1- 4 oz. can of diced jalapenos drained (optional) 
10 oz. package of Queso Fresco grated (Mexican cheese)
1 - 28oz. can of green enchilada sauce (mild)
1 - 15 ounce can of pinto beans drained.
10 count package of white or yellow corn tortillas sliced.
1 cup Mexican blend grated cheese

Method:

1. Use a stove top 4 quart or larger dutch oven to heat the oil.

2. Add the chicken, salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, oregano, green chilies and jalapenos (if using).

3. Cook until the chicken is no longer pink.

4. Remove the chicken mixture to a plate.

5. Now it's time to layer the ingredients.

6. Add to the same dutch oven 1/3 of the enchilada sauce.

7. Place one third of the cut up corn tortillas evenly on top.

8. Put 1/2 the chicken mixture on top of tortillas.

9. Place 1/2 the queso cheese on top.

10. Add all the beans on top of the queso.

11. Add another layer of the tortillas.

12. Add the second 1/2 of the queso cheese on top.

13. Add the next 1/3 of the sauce.

14. Add the second half of the chicken.

15. Place the last portion of tortillas on top of the chicken.

16. Pour the last 1/3 of the enchilada sauce on top.

17. Sprinkle the top with the Mexican blend grated cheese.

18 Cover and cook on medium low for up to 30 minutes. After about 15 minutes use a turner to gently slide down all around the edges to lift up the bottom portion so the bottom doesn't burn or stick.

19. After the 20-30 minutes of cooking take lid off and let it cook off some liquid for 5 minutes longer.

You just want the ingredients to be heated through and for the cheese to melt nicely. Serve with a salad or veggies.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

COMPANY CHICKEN CASSEROLE By Emily Buys

Prep time: 15 mins 
Cook time: 45 mins 
Total time: 1 hour 
Serves: 6-8

Ingredients

4 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 cup chicken broth
2 cloves garlic
2 wedges of onion
4 cups Pepperidge Farms Herb seasoned stuffing mix
1 cube butter (1/2 cup)
1 can Cream of Chicken soup
1 pint sour cream
8 oz frozen broccoli cuts  thawed (optional)

Instructions

1. Place chicken breasts, broth, garlic and onion in a skillet and bring just to a boil over medium high heat, turn heat down to medium, cover and simmer until pink is gone  about 15-20 min.

2. Remove the chicken and shred with a fork and set aside. Reserve the broth (this should equal about 1 cup, but if it doesnt add enough canned broth to equal a cup).

3. Melt the butter and pour over stuffing mix in a bowl and whisk with a fork to blend.

4. Spread half of the stuffing/butter mixture in a large casserole dish or glass 9 x 13 pan.

5. Blend the soup, sour cream and reserved broth together with a wire whisk.

6. Place shredded chicken over the layer of stuffing mix. If using broccoli, spread this over the chicken.

7. Pour the soup mixture over the chicken, then top with the remaining stuffing mixture.

8. Bake for 30 min at 350°. Serve and enjoy!

http://www.cleverhousewife.com/2012/05/company-chicken-casserole/

Thai Lemongrass Chicken Braised in Coconut Milk

Ingredients

4 tablespoons olive oil, divided
3 pounds bone in, skin on chicken thighs (may also use breast)
salt + pepper, to taste
1 small sweet onion, finely chopped
6 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1 inch piece fresh ginger, grated
1-2 red fresno chiles or jalapenos, seeds removed + chopped (I use 2, but use 1 for less spice)
1-2 lemons grass stalk, sliced
3-3 1/2 cups canned coconut milk
2 teaspoons fish sauce
1 cinnamon stick
2 baby bok choy, halved
1/2 cup fresh cilantro, roughly chopped + more fore serving
Juice of 1 lime
steam black or white rice, for serving
rice noodles for serving

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

2. Heat a large dutch oven or oven safe pot over medium high heat. Add a drizzle of olive oil.

3. Season the chicken with salt + pepper.

4. Once hot, add the chicken and sear on both sides until browned, about 3 minutes per side. Remove the chicken from the pot and place on a plate.

5. To the same pot, add another drizzle of oil.

6. Add the onion and cook until fragrant, about 5 minutes. Stir in the garlic, ginger, Fresno peppers and lemon grass. Season with salt + pepper. Continue cooking for another 2-3 minutes. Remove from the heat.

7. Add the chicken back to the pot.

8. Pour in the coconut milk (starting with 3 cups and fish sauce. Add the cinnamon sick and position the bok choy around the chicken. Sprinkle over the cilantro.

9. Place the pot in the oven and bake for 45-55 minutes or until the chicken is tender and cooked through.

10. If the coconut milk sauce starts getting too thick towards the end of cooking, add in the remaining 1/2 cup of coconut milk. Check the chicken 1-2 times throughout cooking, spooning the sauce over the chick to help keep it moist.

11. Remove from the oven.

12. Drizzle the lime juice over the chicken.

13. Divide the chicken among bowls or plate and spoon the sauce over the chicken.

14. Top with fresh cilantro and green onions.

15. Serve with black rice and or rice noodles. EAT!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/thai-lemongrass-chicken-braised-coconut-milk/

Gluten-Free Lemon Ginger Marinated Chicken

Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

Zest from 1 lemon 
1 lemon, juiced (about ¼ cup; use same lemon
as above)
2 tablespoons gluten-free soy sauce
½ teaspoon thyme, dried
½ teaspoon oregano, dried
2-4 garlic cloves, sliced
1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil
4-5 fresh ginger slices, rough chopped, approximately 2 tablespoons
¼ teaspoon fresh ground pepper
4 tablespoons olive oil
812 pieces chicken (bone in or boneless)
Additional lemon, sliced thin for serving

Directions

1. Remove zest from lemon with a citrus zester, microplane or grater. If you dont have these tools, use a vegetable peeler to carefully remove the zest. Cut the zest into small pieces.

2. Squeeze lemon juice into a bowl with the zest. Add soy sauce substitute, thyme, oregano, garlic, sesame oil, ginger, pepper and olive oil and blend with a whisk.

3. Add chicken pieces, turning them in the marinade several times to coat. Marinate chicken at least 4 hours or overnight in the refrigerator.

4. Preheat grill to medium high. Remove chicken from marinade and discard marinade. Grill chicken until thoroughly cooked (internal temperature of 165 degrees).
*TIP: Gluten-free tamari soy sauce is available from San-J (san-j.com)

Each 4 ounce serving (½ piece of boneless chicken breast) contains 201 calories, 7g total fat, 1g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 68mg cholesterol, 236mg sodium, 5g carbohydrate, 0g fiber, 28g protein.

This recipe was created by Sueson Vess, author of Special Eats, Simple Solutions for Gluten-Free & Dairy-Free Cooking (Special Eats).

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/lemon_ginger_marinated_chicken-

One Pot Cheeseburger Pasta by Nick

Tags: cheddar cheese, garlic, ground beef, macaroni, onions, oregano, pasta, scallions, Tomato Paste, tomatoes

Serves 6

Ingredients

1 pound lean ground beef
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 small onion, diced
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon dried mustard
1 (28 oz.) can diced tomatoes
1 pound large elbow macaroni
2 cups beef stock
2 cups water
8 ounces cheddar cheese, grated
Salt and pepper
Scallions, garnish

Helpful Equipment: Dutch Oven

Directions

1. Heat olive oil in a large sturdy pot over medium heat. Add beef and brown well. Break up beef as it browns.

2. Add onions and garlic to the pot and cook for 3-4 minutes until veggies are soft. Season mixture with oregano, mustard, and a pinch of salt and pepper. Stir in tomato paste.

3. Add diced tomatoes and macaroni pasta. Stir to combine. Then add beef stock and water. Stir, cover, turn heat down to low, and simmer for 12 minutes.

4. Check pasta. If it's still uncooked and the pot is dry, add another cup of water, cover, and simmer or another 2-3 minutes. Most likely though the pasta will be cooked through after 12 minutes.

5. Season pasta mixture with salt and pepper.

6. Add grated cheese to the top of the pasta, cover again, and let steam for 2-3 minutes until cheese is very melted.

7. Top cheeseburger pasta with chopped scallions and serve while warm!

RECIPE ADAPTED FROM A NUMBER 2 PENCIL RECIPE.

HTTP://WWW.MACHEESMO.COM/ONE-POT-CHEESEBURGER-PASTA/

Smoky Pasta with Peas and Greens

Simple Vegetarian Pasta Dish with Smoked Paprika and Spices from Tori Avey.com

Servings: 4 entree portions

INGREDIENTS

12 oz spaghetti
1 1/2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
1/2 medium yellow onion, cut into thin strips
1/3 cup dry white wine (you may substitute vegetable or mushroom stock if avoiding alcohol)
3 tbsp freshly squeezed lemon juice
4 tbsp butter or non-dairy substitute (use butter substitute for vegan)
1/3 cup water
1 3/4 tsp smoked paprika
1/2 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
3/4 tsp salt, or more to taste
1 cup frozen green peas
2 cups arugula or spinach, packed
Parmesan (optional topping - omit for vegan, use vegetarian Parmesan to keep vegetarian)

Directions

1. Cook pasta in salted water to desired doneness according to directions. To make this recipe gluten free, use gluten free pasta and make sure all packaged ingredients are certified GF.

2. Heat the olive oil in a large sauce pan,

3. Sauté the onions over medium heat until very soft and lightly browned.

4. Add the white wine, lemon juice, butter, water, spices, salt and peas. Reduce heat to medium. Bring the mixture to a boil, then reduce to a simmer.

5. Add pasta to the pan, stir to coat the pasta with sauce and mix in the peas.

6. Place the greens on top of the pasta, then cover the pan.

7. Cook until pasta is heated through and greens begins to wilt, about 5 minutes. Stir the wilted greens gently into the pasta.

8. Serve warm, topped with grated parmesan if desired.

Serving suggestion - reserve some fresh greens to decorate your plate for a pretty presentation.

http://toriavey.com/toris-kitchen/2016/01/smoky-pasta-with-peas-and-greens

MAKE-AHEAD SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALL CASSEROLE

Servings 6

Enjoy this make-ahead spaghetti and meatball casserole - perfect for Italian cuisine.

INGREDIENTS

1 (7-oz.) pkg. uncooked ready-cut spaghetti (short curved pasta) or elbow macaroni 
1 cup water 
1 (28-oz.) jar spaghetti sauce 
12 frozen precooked Italian meatballs 
2 tablespoons shredded fresh Parmesan cheese 
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh parsley

DIRECTIONS

1. Grease 12x8-inch (2-quart) baking dish.

2. In greased baking dish, combine uncooked spaghetti, water and spaghetti sauce; mix well.

3. Add meatballs; turn to coat with sauce. (Cover spaghetti completely with sauce.)

4. Cover tightly with foil; refrigerate at least 8 hours or overnight.

5. Heat oven to 350°F.

6. Bake covered for 45 minutes.

7. Uncover; sprinkle with cheese.

8. Bake uncovered for an additional 5 to 10 minutes or until casserole is bubbly and cheese is melted.

9. Sprinkle with parsley.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: SERVING SIZE: 1 SERVING  Calories 290 - Calories from Fat 90 - DAILY VALUE: Total Fat 10g; 15% - Saturated Fat 4g; 20% - Cholesterol 15mg; 5% - Sodium 720mg; 30% - Total Carbohydrate 38g; 13% - Dietary Fiber 4g; 16% - Sugars 1g; 1% - Protein 11g; 11%

DAILY VALUE*: Vitamin A 10%; 10% - Vitamin C 15%; 15% - Calcium 8%; 8% - Iron 15%; 15%

EXCHANGES: 2 1/2 Starch; 2 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 1 Fat;

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/make-ahead-spaghetti-and-meatball-casserole

Thai Linguine

Ingredients

12 ounces linguine
1 pound chicken breasts, thinly sliced 
4 tablespoons oriental sesame oil, divided use
1/2 cup green onions, chopped
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon minced peeled fresh ginger
2 cup thinly sliced red peppers 
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup creamy peanut butter
1/4 cup soy sauce
3 tablespoons rice vinegar (or use white vinegar)
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/2 cup chicken broth

Directions

1. Cook pasta in large pot of boiling salted water until tender but still firm to bite. Drain.

2. Transfer pasta to large bowl; add 2 tablespoons sesame oil and toss to coat.

3. Heat remaining 2 tablespoon oil in heavy large skillet over medium heat.

4. Stir fry chicken pieces and remove to separate plate.

5. Add green onions, garlic, and ginger and red peppers; saute until red peppers soften, about 2 minutes.

6. Add honey, peanut butter, soy sauce, vinegar, chicken broth and pepper flakes; whisk to blend.

7. Simmer sauce for several minutes.

8. Pour over pasta and toss to coat.

9. Transfer to platter; sprinkle with remaining green onions.

www.minnonitegirlscancook.com

Oh my goodness  I just noticed its raining  see how engrossed I get into my work  lol - its thundering but I am not seeing any lightening. Maybe I am just not looking at the right time. It has been warm enough that maybe enough of the ground has thawed that this will soak in and not flood as badly. We will have enough flooding come spring. Ah  there was a nice flash with accompanying thunder. Yeah. I love thunder and lightning  the kind that makes you wonder if maybe you should go to the basement until it is over. Oh yeah  big booms and bright lightening.

Konigsberger Klopse - German Meatballs

Ingredients

Broth ~ Prepare Broth

6 cups water
2 bay leaves
2 whole all spice
6 pepper kernels
2 teaspoons salt
3 onions chopped medium size

Directions

1. Add water to soup pot.

2. Add spices.

3. Chop your onions medium size and add to broth.

4. Wait till the onions drop to the bottom of the pot.

5. Let this broth simmer for about 30 minutes while you prepare your onion mixture.

Onion Mixture ~ Prepare while broth is cooking.

Ingredients
2 onions chopped fine 
4 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons parsley

Directions

1. Melt butter in frying pan.

2. Fry onions in butter and add parsley. Do this slowly.

3. Fry the onions till caramelized. This reduces excess moisture.

4. Now add this mixture to the meat mixture

Meat Mixture: Meatballs ~ Prepare meatballs and spices while your onion mixture is frying.

Ingredients
2 pounds ground veal (optional: ground beef)
2 teaspoons salt 
2 eggs
1/4 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup cream
1 onion chopped fine
add onion mixture (above) to this meat mixture

Directions

1. Combine veal and other ingredients and mix well.

2. Add one more chopped fine onion.

3. Now add the onion mixture from above.

4. Form meat into golf-size balls.

5. They may be a bit delicate to work with but the final result will be moist.

6. Lay the meat balls on a baking sheet and carefully place them into the hot broth.

7. Let cook for 30 minutes and remove meatballs from hot broth.

8. Do not stir, as they will fall apart.

9. Discard bay leaves.

To Make Creamy Sauce:

1. Mix 1/4 cup water with 6 tablespoons flour and mix well.

2. Add this to your beef broth and it will thicken.

3. Add beef bouillon to the broth.

4. Add 1 cup sour cream to broth and stir.

5. Make sure it has a thickening consistency. You may need to add a bit more flour considering your amount of broth. You will never have enough broth sauce.

6. Add the cooked meatballs back to the heated sauce and simmer for 5 minutes.
Serve meatballs and cream sauce with new boiled potatoes or buttered spaetzle noodles.
We always serve this on potatoes, add capers and fresh parsley.

You won't be making this every day, but remember, when you do...it's for a special occasion. It freezes well and has been served on many a ski holiday.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Crock Pot Kalua Pork

Be sure to buy the boneless pork shoulder blade roast, as it is leaner than the pork shoulder picnic. A pork loin roast would also work, although it's a bit leaner and therefor drier. This slow cooks in your crock pot for about 16 hours so I started mine at night and let it cook overnight for 8 hours on low, then when I got up I reset it for another 8. Depending on your crock pot this may take less time, use your judgment.

Crock Pot Kalua Pig
Adapted from La Fuji Mama

Gina's Weight Watcher Recipes
Servings: about 8 to 12  Size: 4 oz  Points +: 4 pts  Smart Points: 6
Calories: 150  Fat: 7 g  Protein: 21 g  Carb: 0 g  Fiber: 0 g  Sugar: 0 g

Ingredients:

2 to 3 lb trimmed pork shoulder blade roast
1 tbsp liquid mesquite smoke
coarse red Hawaiian sea salt

Directions:

1. Place pork in the crock pot and stab it all over with the tip of a knife.

2. Rub sea salt all over pork.

3. Drizzle the liquid smoke all over and set crock pot to low; cook about 16 hours.

4. Remove from crock pot and place on a large platter.

5. Remove any fat you may have missed and shred pork with two forks.

6. Discard liquid reserving a little as needed to keep pork moist.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/06/crock-pot-kalua-pork.html

Pork Chops with Mushrooms and Shallots

Pork Chops with Mushrooms and Shallots
Gina's Weight Watcher Recipes
Servings: 4 servings  Serving Size: 1 chop  Points +: 5 pts  Smart Points: 6
Calories: 179.9  Fat: 9.5 g  Protein: 18.5 g  Carb: 4.3 g  Fiber: 0.9 g 
Adapted from Food and Wines

Ingredients:

1 tsp butter
4 pork loin chops (bone-in), trimmed or 1 lb (boneless)
1/2 tsp salt
fresh ground pepper
1/4 cup chopped shallots
1 cup fat free chicken stock
10 oz sliced baby bella mushrooms 
1 tbsp dijon mustard
2 tbsp chopped, fresh parsley

Directions:

1. In a large frying pan heat the butter over moderately low heat.

2. Season pork with salt and pepper.

3. Raise heat to medium and add the chops to the pan and sauté for 7 minutes.

4. Turn and cook until chops are browned and done to medium, about 7-8 minutes longer. Remove the chops and put in a warm spot.

5. Add shallots to the pan and cook, stirring, until soft, about 3 minutes.

6. Add the stock to deglaze the pan, stir in the mustard, 1 tbsp parsley, then add mushrooms, season with fresh pepper and cook about 3 minutes, or until mushrooms are done.

7. Put the chops on a platter and pour the mushroom sauce over the meat, top with remaining parsley.

Note: Food and Wines says it is ok if the pork chops are pink in the center. Trichinosis is killed at the relatively low temperature of 150°. I use a thermometer to check the center and usually leave it until it hits 160°. Don't overcook or they will become dry.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2010/12/pork-chops-with-mushrooms-and-shallots.html

Classic Slow Cooker Cabbage Rolls - Paleo BY HARPER

Ingredients

1 cabbage head (about 2 pounds)

For the filling

1 ¼ pound ground beef
1 medium onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 ½ tsp dried parsley
½ tsp paprika
1 egg
½ tsp salt
½ tsp black pepper
1 ½ tbsp olive oil

For the sauce

2 cup organic tomato sauce
1 tbsp olive oil
1 garlic clove, minced
1 cup homemade soup
1 bay leave

Instructions

1. Core the cabbage. Bring a large pot of salted water, 4 to 5 quarts, to a rapid boil. Add the cabbage and blanch it for 15 minutes, turning often or until leaves are softened.

2. Remove the cabbage from the pot and cool under cold water. Gently separate leaves. Carefully cut out the center vein from 8 of the largest leaves and set the leaves aside.

3. To make the filing, in a medium saucepan, heat olive oil over medium heat. Add the onion and cook for 5 minutes. Add the garlic and cook for 30 seconds. Add the beef and cook for 10 minutes or until well browned and all liquid has evaporated.

4. Remove from the heat and add salt, black pepper, paprika, dried parsley and egg. Mix well to combine.

5. Place about 1/3 cup of beef mixture in the center of the cabbage. Fold bottom half of cabbage over filling, then fold in sides and roll up tightly.

6. Place the cabbage rolls side by side in rows, seam-side down, in a Dutch oven or slow cooker. The cabbage rolls should be tightly packed in a single layer.

7. To make the sauce, heat the olive oil in a skillet over medium heat. Add the garlic and cook for 30 seconds. Add the tomato sauce, bay leaf and chicken soup and cook for 5 minutes. Season to taste.

8. Pour the mixture over the cabbage rolls. Cover with a lid and cook for 2 hours on high or 4 hours on low.

http://paleogrubs.com/slow-cooker-cabbage-rolls?awt_l=Hkn0eo&awt_m=3kX8dV1j5EcmO.x

Sesame chicken meatballs by Rowena Dumlao-Giardina

Put a fun twist on sesame chicken by turning them into perfectly poppable meatballs

Yields 20

Prep time: 30 minutes | Cook time: 30 minutes | Total time: 1 hour

Ingredients:

For the sauce

1 cup chicken stock
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup rice wine vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoons sesame oil
1 teaspoon grated ginger
Ground pepper, to taste
1-1/2 tablespoons cornstarch

For the meatballs

1-1/2 cups flour
1/4 cup cornstarch
1 cup water
1/4 cup sauce
1 pound ground chicken
2 slices sandwich bread, crumbled
1/4 cup soy sauce
4 tablespoons chives or green onions, finely chopped
1 tablespoon hoisin sauce
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground pepper
Olive oil (or other kind of oil for cooking)
3 tablespoons toasted sesame seeds

Directions:

Make the sauce.

1. In a medium saucepan over medium heat, combine the chicken stock, soy sauce, sugar, water, vinegar, sesame oil, ginger and ground pepper. Let it boil, then on low heat, simmer for 3 minutes.

2. While the sauce simmers, mix the cornstarch with a few tablespoons of water until it becomes a paste. Mix the cornstarch paste with the sauce until it becomes thick, and set aside.

In a medium bowl, make the batter:

1. Mix 1/2 cup of flour, 1/4 cup of cornstarch, water and 1/4 cup of sauce. Set aside.

Make the chicken balls:

1. In a large bowl, mix together the chicken, bread, 1/4 cup of soy sauce, 2 tablespoons of chives, the hoisin sauce, sugar, salt and ground pepper. Mix until you have a compact mixture.

2. On a plate, put the remaining 1 cup of flour for coating the meatballs.

3. Using floured hands, form meatballs with the chicken mixture, and then roll them on the plate with the flour. Shake off the excess, and line them up on a plate.

4. On medium heat, warm up a large saucepan with the olive oil.

5. Dip each meatball into the batter, shake off the excess, and cook them in the saucepan.

6. When the meatballs are brown on all sides, pour in the remaining sauce, and mix for a couple of minutes.

7. Garnish with the sesame seeds and remaining chives. Serve while hot.

http://www.sheknows.com/food-and-recipes/articles/1107849/sesame-chicken-meatballs

Winter Squash Carbonara with Broccoli Rabe and Sage

Serves 4-6

Ingredients

4 cups cubed butternut squash or pumpkin
2 tablespoons olive oil, plus more for drizzling
¼ teaspoon nutmeg
salt and pepper, to taste
1 large bunch broccoli rabe, ends trimmed
1 bunch fresh sage
1 pound long cut pasta such as bucatini or spaghetti (use gluten free if needed)
4 ounces pancetta or bacon, diced (omit if vegetarian)
2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
3 eggs
1 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese, plus more for serving
pinch of crushed red pepper flakes
½ cup fresh parsley, chopped

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.

2. Spread the squash out in a single layer on one or two baking sheets.

3. Drizzle with olive oil, nutmeg salt and pepper, toss well to coat.

4. Roast until the squash are tender, about 20 minutes.

5. To the pan(s), add the broccoli rabe and sage leave. Drizzle with 1 tablespoon olive and a pinch of salt + pepper. Toss well to combine with the squash.

6. Place back in the oven and roast for 10 more minutes or until the broccoli rabe is tender crisp and the sage leaves are crispy. Remove from the oven.

7. Meanwhile bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Boil the pasta until al dente.

8. Before you drain the pasta scoop out about 1/2 cup pasta water, drain the pasta well.

9. While the pasta is boiling, place a large skillet over medium heat. Add a drizzle of olive oil and once hot add the pancetta. Let the pancetta get nice and crispy, about 2-3 minutes.

10. Now toss in the minced garlic and sauté for about 1 minute to soften. Add the drained pasta to the skillet and give it a good toss, cook for about 2 minutes.

11. Beat together the eggs and parmesan in a glass measuring cup.

12. Remove the pasta from the heat and pour the egg/cheese mixture into the pasta, tossing quickly (to ensure the eggs do not scramble) until the eggs thicken and create a sauce.

13. Thin the sauce with a bit of the reserved pasta water, until it reaches your desired consistency.

14. Add the squash, broccoli rabe + sage and gently toss to combine with the pasta.

15. Season the carbonara with plenty of freshly ground black pepper and salt to taste.

16.Divide the pasta among plates and top with freshly grated parmesan cheese and parsley. Grab a fork and start twirling!

{This post is sponsored by Andy Boy Broccoli Rabe . Thank you for supporting the brands that keep Half Baked Harvest cooking!! }

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/winter-squash-carbonara-with-broccoli-rabe-and-sage/

Lets finish up with some desserts. Light sprinkling  no thunder and lightning  wheres the fun in that?

DREAMY SPANISH RICOTTA CHEESECAKERECIPE BY SUGARY & BUTTERY Posted By Pottery Barn

Written by Melina Thompson of Sugary & Buttery, exclusively for Inside & Out.

This cheese cake is a twist on a traditional Spanish cheese cake recipe, Quesada Asturiana, from a northern region of Spain. Usually, the recipe calls for requeson, a Spanish goat cheese, but I replaced it with ricotta, which makes an absolute perfect substitute. Flavored with cinnamon, lemon and brandy, it is probably the cheese cake with the most interesting flavor Ive ever tasted! Top it with toasted meringue and you get one of the most beautiful summer cakes for your next garden party

Ingredients

For the cheesecake:

3/4 cup sugar
1.5 pounds ricotta cheese
6 large eggs, separated
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
Finely grated zest of 1 lemon
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1 oz brandy

For the meringue:

4 egg whites
cream of tartar
1/4 cup sugar

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Grease a 9-inch springform pan.

2. Whisk together ricotta, brandy, egg yolks, flour, the zest and cinnamon in a large bowl.

3. Whisk egg whites with a mixer on low speed until foamy. Raise speed to high, and gradually add sugar, whisking until glossy peaks form, 3 to 4 minutes.

4. Gently fold egg whites into ricotta mixture using a rubber spatula until just combined.

5. Pour batter into pan and bake until center is


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 29th January, 2016* by Darowil

*Martinas* sister now has an infection in her wound. She had a swab taken today & has to see the doc on Monday, with results hopefully on Tuesday.

*Budashas* infected eye is looking better but still not right (and right has a small amount of infection as well).

*Rookie* will be very busy with her contract work for two weeks (this one just gone online this coming week) so we will see very little of her. Her DD is having a colonoscopy next Wednesday (checking cause of anaemia).

*The Wren's * SIL was assessed in hospital following the accident (occurred just as Sam was to start last weeks KTP) but allowed home after. Some memory loss including day to day- due for next visit to doctor Friday so should get update maybe in the new KTP.

*Swedenmes* DS1 was in hospital with an infection and dehydration. Now home. Since then has received bad news following his CT scan. The cancer is growing and the chemo is no longer working, so needs to start a new one - that has more side effects and less likelihood of success.

A close friend (like a grandfather) of *Tamis* is having major back surgery over the next few days (in through both front and back). First surgery went well, as did the second.

*Southern Gal* is still struggling with her nephew's death. Not able to post here often but keeps up by reading the early posts each week.

*cmalizas* DH went out to get an oil change done - and came back with a new car instead! Updated model of their old one and a nice Merlot/shiraz colour. Hence the name of Ruby for her.

*knittergma* is back from her mission trip in Honduras, exhausted but had a good time.

Bella (the sickest child in a family close to *Pacer*) has been diagnosed with Mitochondrial Disease. Needs to go to the Mayo Centre in March for at least 2 weeks to see what can be done for her-and to help with making decisions as to ongoing care. Will create problems for the family with all the other needs and responsibilities they have.

*Gwens* DD has decided to leave her husband - he is aware that he is alcoholic but has no intention of changing. So she has reluctantly decided that for the childrens sake she needs to leave him. Positively, Gwens youngest DD is hoping to go to Nicaragua in March and then to Spain for study between May and August. Mixed feeling on this- great for her but they will miss her.

*jheiens* DS is also facing the breakdown of his marriage.

*mags7's* broken arm is progressing OK - staples not yet ready to come our from the incision. And their dog passed away Monday night.

Gwen told us that *Shirley* (Designer123) is starting up a Dish Cloth Sweater Workshop on Feb 25th.

PHOTOS
2 - *HandyFamily* - Sock
2 - *Sorlena * - Guernsey
3 - *Busyworkerbee* - Sole up socks
4 - *Lurker* - NZ roads (South Island)
6 - *Gagesmom* - Premmie hat/Yarn gift from Greg!
9 - *Bonnie* - New Zealand (link)
15 - *Darowil* - Solefull socks
25 - *Caren* - Adult colouring and dot-to-dot books
26 - *Rookie* - Knitting colouring book (link)
35 - *Flyty1n* - Winter scenes
42 - *Sassafras* - New sangha
45 - *Lurker* - Sunrise
45 - *Swedenme* - Evening skies
51 - *Lurker* - Anastasiya hat (by Grace Rose Designs)
53 - *Bonnie* - Beautiful blanket (link)
54 - *Swedenme* - Baby outfits
58 - *Cashmeregma* - Daralene / Bouquet
65 - *Swedenme* - Yarn bombed motorcycle
66 - *Poledra* - Snow / Dogs
67 - *Poledra* - Christopher after motorbike accident
68 - *Kate* - Wild waves
88 - *Gagesmom* - 3 baby hats
90 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
96 - *Gwen* - Apple & cranberry pie
99 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats
101 - *Lurker* - Start of new hat
107 - *Gagesmom* - Granny's wedding ring
113 - *Lurker* - Yorkminster / Cifford's Tower
126 - *Gagesmom* - Flowers/DVD/Chart/Hat
127 - *Gagesmom* - Hat

RECIPES
46 - *Bonnie* - Taco salad in a bag (link)
107 - *Sam* - Vegan Gluten-Free Heart Pie Pops 
109 - *Rookie* - Rice Pudding in a Mug

CRAFTS
13 - *Sam* - Baby stocking cap (link)
15 - *Darowil* - Solefull socks (link)
26 - *Budasha* - Gossamer Goddess Top (link)
36 - *Rookie* - Free colouring pages (link)
46 - *Busyworkerbee* - Striped solefull sock pattern ( link)
50 - *Gwen* - Sari silk crescent shawl (link)
61 - *Cashmeregma* - 70% of Rowan yarns (link)
65 - *Lurker* - Rookie's Crochet provisional cast on (link)
93 - *Rookie* - Yarn spindle/holder (link)
95 - *Tami* - Knitting turntable (link)
108 - *Sam* - Waterfall cowl (link)

OTHERS
19 - *Sam* - Neutropenia (link)
41 - *Gwen* - Motorcycle info (link)
56 - *Lurker* - Husband (link)
58 - *Cashmeregma* - 50th anniversary Restaurant & Hotel (links)
88 - *Bonnie* - Groundhog Day (link)
90 - *Sam* - T-Rex shovelling snow! (link)
129 - *Sam* - World Nutella day (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my place, will go back and read Sam's opening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sam for starting a new tp and to Kate and Margaret for doing the summary


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and Kate for the start of the new Tea Party.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just marking my place, will go back and read Sam's opening.


Me too!! Whoot whoot!! This is a first. Just going to try knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just to let you know Junes daughter Barb has joined KP and left a message over on newest topics . I left her a message with a link to the new tp so hopefully when she comes back on line she will join us


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know Junes daughter Barb has joined KP and left a message over on newest topics . I left her a message with a link to the new tp so hopefully when she comes back on line she will join us


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally got the rest of last week's read but didn't comment or I'd be there all night. 

Reading all the news has certainly put my problems in the petty category, I'll say. Hugs & good thoughts to all with health issues.

I finished the back on the Guernsey and found a mistake...about 30 rows back. DD says I should leave it, as if the mistake stays, it means no evil spirits can attach themselves to it! Where she picked up this bit of lore I don't know, but that's the story and I'm sticking to it. I ain't frogging 30 rows to fix nine stitches. 

So now the front, with the cabling bit, is up, and we'll see how that goes. I'm pretty nervous. It'll be what it is in the end. I'm trying to journal a bit on my blog (which I am terrible at keeping up  ).

I think I'll make pasta and tomato sauce for supper. I am too tired to be creative as a cook tonight.

Thanks to Sam for the opening and the summary gals.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick couple of comments before I read (otherwise I'll forget)

Martina your sister is so blessed to have Anne and Dave helping her. I am so glad Anne also spoke up to the nursers about needing more/better help. I am continuing to pray for your sister. This has got to be wearing on her tremendously not to mention delaying her further treatment.

Melody I simply love the newest hat with the double pom-poms. One of my favorite for sure. 

Dang....there was something else and I've forgotten it already...back to read.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i also think today is her birthday. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know Junes daughter Barb has joined KP and left a message over on newest topics . I left her a message with a link to the new tp so hopefully when she comes back on line she will join us


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to this....wonderful job by you folks.


martina said:


> Thank you Sam and Kate for the start of the new Tea Party.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you know what her avatar name is?



Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know Junes daughter Barb has joined KP and left a message over on newest topics . I left her a message with a link to the new tp so hopefully when she comes back on line she will join us


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heck no don't tink back....consider it a design element in additionto ward off evil spirits!


Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the rest of last week's read but didn't comment or I'd be there all night.
> 
> Reading all the news has certainly put my problems in the petty category, I'll say. Hugs & good thoughts to all with health issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you know what her avatar name is?


BarbJunes daughter and her topic is just titled hi over on newest topics


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I got the tax return done...relatively painless. Also paid bills...somewhat painful! LOL But at least I *can* pay them, so that's something.

Glad Barb has joined us & hope to see her here on the TP. Gosh, I sure do miss June.

Off to start supper.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

First page perhaps? 

I looooooooooove the new hat. Just adorable.

Hope June's daughter will join us.

Need to go back and read recipes. And I am hungry too. Maybe not a good idea right now. Lol

Thank you everyone for the new ktp.&#128077;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Sam for getting us up and running.
Feeling fine this morning- not quite game to eat my normal breakfast thought that the cereal might be a bit much (if I soaked it in milk it would be fine but I can't eat cereal that way. Only cereal I eat is either dry or one that stays crisp in yogurt). But no pain killers needed.
I'd better get myslef sorted out- David has the car but I need it as well. He wants me to go and get it from him so I willl need to go soon if I am to get to Handknitters Guild on time as it is less than 2 hours till it starts- and I still need to shower. Better work out which knitting to take with me. Boy am I missing my range of needles- thought I had all I needed and keep wanting more. Maybe it will stop me starting more things until I get some finished.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> First page perhaps?
> 
> I looooooooooove the new hat. Just adorable.
> 
> ...


I too thought I might make page 1- but 6 posts from the time I started writing mine to the time I posted it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the rest of last week's read but didn't comment or I'd be there all night.
> 
> Reading all the news has certainly put my problems in the petty category, I'll say. Hugs & good thoughts to all with health issues.
> 
> ...


I could live with that, Sorlenna- almost certainly you will be the only one aware of it- Will you be posting to anything within KP?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, cute hat.
Gwen, sorry I got caught up in DD1 leaving husband and forgot to congratulate DD2 on her upcoming studies. I know you'll miss her, both my girls spent their junior years in France, but what a wonderful opportunity for her.
Sam, thank you for some intriguing recipes. I know, much as I complained about my Golden retriever, Josh's heavy shedding, I'd clean and vacuum twice a day to have him back.
Kate and Margaret, thank you for summary.
We got home from L.A. Around 2 p.m. Grabbed Maya and took her for an hour walk as she was so hyper from our being away. Have laundry in and intend to rest the rest of the day.
Finally got shawl from black to purple color! Yeah.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening. Thanks Sam for a new beginning. How is Gary doing? 

Thanks to those who put together the summary for us. It has been helpful with my busy schedule as of late. 

Happy Birthday Barb. You will soon find out what your mom spent so much time reading and the prayers that she would offer up for those in need. 

I am not finished reading last week's entries, but I need sleep so it will wait until tomorrow. Have a good day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could live with that, Sorlenna- almost certainly you will be the only one aware of it- Will you be posting to anything within KP?


Yes, I plan to post the finished photo to your thread, and I will get an update for the TP soon. We are supposed to be helping people move tomorrow, so I may not be here then, but Sunday should prove an opportunity to update my pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know Junes daughter Barb has joined KP and left a message over on newest topics . I left her a message with a link to the new tp so hopefully when she comes back on line she will join us


I left her a link on a PM on her Facebook page so I hope she finds us....it was the previous tea party when I left the link. We'll find her and gently guide her through the maze of KP.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thought I might get on page 1 but wasn't fast enough. Haven't read Sam's recipes nor the summary but just marking my spot. Will get back to reading tomorrow. Have a good night all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for another great start, Sam.
So nice that Heidi comes to clean your place, & yes, I forget clothes in the washer, just not usually for days

Thanks to the summary ladies.

Melody, great hat.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Sam, thanks for the recipes. I love soup, too, and am always ready to try new recipes. Thanks, too, for those providing summaries and updates on folks. Prayers for those in need.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How is are your eyes, by now, budasha?


budasha said:


> Thought I might get on page 1 but wasn't fast enough. Haven't read Sam's recipes nor the summary but just marking my spot. Will get back to reading tomorrow. Have a good night all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Does Heidi fancy coming over here to do some cleaning?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

martina said:


> Does Heidi fancy coming over here to do some cleaning?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I plan to post the finished photo to your thread, and I will get an update for the TP soon. We are supposed to be helping people move tomorrow, so I may not be here then, but Sunday should prove an opportunity to update my pictures.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years. He's had something ''snap'' in his personality. Susan finally had to ask him to leave our home before she had a breakdown herself. He's become loud, angry, snippy, and belligerent to her. Quite unlike anything we've seen from him before. The accusations he's thrown at her are totally unfounded and the attempt to slit his wrist ended up looking like a cry for help; but he doesn't appear interested in helping himself by taking advantage of the professional help he's been offered.

I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time. Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years. He's had something ''snap'' in his personality. Susan finally had to ask him to leave our home before she had a breakdown herself. He's become loud, angry, snippy, and belligerent to her. Quite unlike anything we've seen from him before. The accusations he's thrown at her are totally unfounded and the attempt to slit his wrist ended up looking like a cry for help; but he doesn't appear interested in helping himself by taking advantage of the professional help he's been offered.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time. Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am so sorry, Joy. At least as you say it is less stressful when Ben is not living with you. All strength to Susan.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years. He's had something ''snap'' in his personality. Susan finally had to ask him to leave our home before she had a breakdown herself. He's become loud, angry, snippy, and belligerent to her. Quite unlike anything we've seen from him before. The accusations he's thrown at her are totally unfounded and the attempt to slit his wrist ended up looking like a cry for help; but he doesn't appear interested in helping himself by taking advantage of the professional help he's been offered.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time. Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am so sorry to hear this. I would hope he will listen to you and get help. Of course, I am wondering if there is a physical problem, such as a brain tumor, that could be causing this sudden change in personality. For sure he needs a complete workup, but it sounds like that may not be possible. Prayers for you.
While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help. Turns out that there was another car accident several blocks south of my rear end collision, which held up the Provo City police. I have the police report and was sent on my way. Have spent the evening getting a claim filed . The claim is filed with my own insurance as it turns out that the fellow who hit me (he is 86) told me that his Mercedes has a transmission problem and so just leaps forward from time to time. He gave the policeman his insurance info and I called his insurance only to discover that his insurance expired in October last year. His insurance rep said that the insurance was dropped as the car had known mechanical problems so rather than getting it repaired, he dropped the insurance and said he was going to keep it in the garage. 
I got a beauty of a whiplash, but fortunately, was far enough behind the car in front of me so as not to be knocked into it. Sore neck, but no further damage, other than to the car which will be taken for claim evaluation this coming Thursday. Unfortunately, my favorite autobody repairman had to go to Laos to help his family and won't be back for 30 days. 
However, considering the problems others are having, this is minor. Thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful. Thanks to Sam for some great recipes, esp. the Königsberger Klöpse. I loved those when I was in Germany and shall try my hand at making them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oneapril I really like the scarf&#128077;&#128077;

Oh Joy I am sorry to hear of Bens problems. Thankfully your daughter has stood up for herself and her son and told him to leave.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks!


gagesmom said:


> Oneapril I really like the scarf👍👍
> 
> Oh Joy I am sorry to hear of Bens problems. Thankfully your daughter has stood up for herself and her son and told him to leave.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oneapril I really like the scarf👍👍
> 
> Oh Joy I am sorry to hear of Bens problems. Thankfully your daughter has stood up for herself and her son and told him to leave.


Thanks, Melody, for the support you've expressed for Susan. She has see many days in the recent weeks when she wasn't sure she was not losing her mind and wouldn't be able to be here for Tim. Some days he's been the focus she's relied on to get through each day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OJoy, prayers for Susan. Hope SIL will seek help.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Joy, your family are in my prayers at this troubling time for you. Sometimes we can't have such a volatile person as you sil around, particularly when the person won't take the help offered.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

flyty1n, take care of yourself. I hope the driver of the uninsured car is dealt with by the police. His age has nothing to do with him deliberately driving without insurance and using a non roadworthy vehicle. It s just selfish and dangerous.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> flyty1n, take care of yourself. I hope the driver of the uninsured car is dealt with by the police. His age has nothing to do with him deliberately driving without insurance and using a non roadworthy vehicle. It s just selfish and dangerous.


So absolutely true, Mary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed


jheiens said:


> So absolutely true, Mary.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know Junes daughter Barb has joined KP and left a message over on newest topics . I left her a message with a link to the new tp so hopefully when she comes back on line she will join us


How wonderful! Thank you, Sonja. I do hope Barb joins us. I think of her and June's sister often.

Thank you, Sam, Kate, Margaret, and Julie!

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers for Don. It is much appreciated. We are so relieved to know he came through both surgeries well. We were not meant to be in Arizona with them this winter, as my surgery showed us, but hope in the next year or two to join them for the winter, or at least for a few months. They are special, loving, giving people. They always greet us with a huge hug, and a "Hello, grand daughter/grand son". We only get to see them a few times a year, even though they live here in Ohio in the summer. Hopefully, they will both be healthy this year, and we can spend more time with them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got the tax return done...relatively painless. Also paid bills...somewhat painful! LOL But at least I *can* pay them, so that's something.
> 
> Glad Barb has joined us & hope to see her here on the TP. Gosh, I sure do miss June.
> 
> Off to start supper.


 :thumbup: DH was just saying a few days ago that he thinks we might have most of the tax stuff in. It almost sounded like he is ready to get them done! Um, if I come up missing, it might be because I fell over dead if he does them before April! :lol: I love him dearly, but he drives me nuts with waiting until the last second to do them. :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, cute hat.
> Gwen, sorry I got caught up in DD1 leaving husband and forgot to congratulate DD2 on her upcoming studies. I know you'll miss her, both my girls spent their junior years in France, but what a wonderful opportunity for her.
> Sam, thank you for some intriguing recipes. I know, much as I complained about my Golden retriever, Josh's heavy shedding, I'd clean and vacuum twice a day to have him back.
> Kate and Margaret, thank you for summary.
> ...


Glad you made the trip ok. I am sure that Maya was happy to see you! Great getting the black finished, and on to the purple.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Sam, thanks for the recipes. I love soup, too, and am always ready to try new recipes. Thanks, too, for those providing summaries and updates on folks. Prayers for those in need.


Very pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Does Heidi fancy coming over here to do some cleaning?


Wouldn't it be wonderful if Heidi would travel around cleaning for us all?! But she would cringe if she came here. I am so cluttered, and have tons of stash. Yarn, beads, rubber stamp/scrap booking stuff, fabric...... Books........


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years. He's had something ''snap'' in his personality. Susan finally had to ask him to leave our home before she had a breakdown herself. He's become loud, angry, snippy, and belligerent to her. Quite unlike anything we've seen from him before. The accusations he's thrown at her are totally unfounded and the attempt to slit his wrist ended up looking like a cry for help; but he doesn't appear interested in helping himself by taking advantage of the professional help he's been offered.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time. Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am so sorry, Joy. How heart breaking. It almost sounds like something medically has gone wrong. Prayers for you all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I would hope he will listen to you and get help. Of course, I am wondering if there is a physical problem, such as a brain tumor, that could be causing this sudden change in personality. For sure he needs a complete workup, but it sounds like that may not be possible. Prayers for you.
> While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help. Turns out that there was another car accident several blocks south of my rear end collision, which held up the Provo City police. I have the police report and was sent on my way. Have spent the evening getting a claim filed . The claim is filed with my own insurance as it turns out that the fellow who hit me (he is 86) told me that his Mercedes has a transmission problem and so just leaps forward from time to time. He gave the policeman his insurance info and I called his insurance only to discover that his insurance expired in October last year. His insurance rep said that the insurance was dropped as the car had known mechanical problems so rather than getting it repaired, he dropped the insurance and said he was going to keep it in the garage.
> I got a beauty of a whiplash, but fortunately, was far enough behind the car in front of me so as not to be knocked into it. Sore neck, but no further damage, other than to the car which will be taken for claim evaluation this coming Thursday. Unfortunately, my favorite autobody repairman had to go to Laos to help his family and won't be back for 30 days.
> However, considering the problems others are having, this is minor. Thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful. Thanks to Sam for some great recipes, esp. the Königsberger Klöpse. I loved those when I was in Germany and shall try my hand at making them.


Sending you healing prayers! You will be more sore tomorrow, but I know you already know that. Too bad the other owner made the decision to drive his car in that condition. For you. But the good thing is that maybe it isn't in any condition to be driven so he doesn't hurt someone else. Hope it doesn't send your rates up, and that you can find another good autobody person.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> flyty1n, take care of yourself. I hope the driver of the uninsured car is dealt with by the police. His age has nothing to do with him deliberately driving without insurance and using a non roadworthy vehicle. It s just selfish and dangerous.


I totally agree!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I would hope he will listen to you and get help. Of course, I am wondering if there is a physical problem, such as a brain tumor, that could be causing this sudden change in personality. For sure he needs a complete workup, but it sounds like that may not be possible. Prayers for you.
> While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help. Turns out that there was another car accident several blocks south of my rear end collision, which held up the Provo City police. I have the police report and was sent on my way. Have spent the evening getting a claim filed . The claim is filed with my own insurance as it turns out that the fellow who hit me (he is 86) told me that his Mercedes has a transmission problem and so just leaps forward from time to time. He gave the policeman his insurance info and I called his insurance only to discover that his insurance expired in October last year. His insurance rep said that the insurance was dropped as the car had known mechanical problems so rather than getting it repaired, he dropped the insurance and said he was going to keep it in the garage.
> I got a beauty of a whiplash, but fortunately, was far enough behind the car in front of me so as not to be knocked into it. Sore neck, but no further damage, other than to the car which will be taken for claim evaluation this coming Thursday. Unfortunately, my favorite autobody repairman had to go to Laos to help his family and won't be back for 30 days.
> However, considering the problems others are having, this is minor. Thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful. Thanks to Sam for some great recipes, esp. the Königsberger Klöpse. I loved those when I was in Germany and shall try my hand at making them.


Take care and go to the Dr. If your neck gets worse or doesn't start feeling better. Whiplash is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry, Joy. At least as you say it is less stressful when Ben is not living with you. All strength to Susan.


Same here Joy. We are having similar problems with eldest DD. To top it off she married him for the second time 4 years ago but he didn't change.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if Heidi would travel around cleaning for us all?! But she would cringe if she came here. I am so cluttered, and have tons of stash. Yarn, beads, rubber stamp/scrap booking stuff, fabric...... Books........


~~~You forgot the KAP stuff! I think I would feel at home in your house! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Same here Joy. We are having similar problems with eldest DD. To top it off she married him for the second time 4 years ago but he didn't change.


Prayers headed your way for your family, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You forgot the KAP stuff! I think I would feel at home in your house! :lol: :lol:


No, I didn't. Don't have much for KAP, yet. You are welcome any time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

page 4 Prayers for all. Good night.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Who'd a thunk it....I am here close to the beginning! I even finished reading last week's KTP! Whoa...has there been a shift in the world's vibes? Anyway....my heart goes out to all with heart-wrenching situations. How I long for my magic wand! SO needed! In the meantime, all sorts of soothing, strengthening, and healing energies are circling around all. I am ever thankful for this closely knit family. A treasured group of folk of all kinds. A treasure for sure!

On a lighter note...after 20 years of wear, we made the decision to get rid of the couch. It is a bit too big for the space, but it has been comfy over the years. We had an appointment with the Salvation Army to come and haul it away....sometime between 8 AM and 4 PM today (an 8-hour window???). We cleared everything out of the way...piled stuff up so they could get it out with minimal effort. They did show up....at 10 minutes to 4! The guy walked in...took a quick look at the couch and said they couldn't take it. It was too worn out. It was supposed to look like new. hmpf...not after 20 years! oh well....I was SO looking forward to being rid of the couch! I have all kinds of changes planned for the space it took up.

Luckily, DS will be in town VERY briefly on Sunday, with a friend....and he has offered to take the couch to the alley. I sure hope he can. Since the couch is a sleeper couch, it is heavy! I'd better prepare a special treat for these 2 when their labors are over! 

Time for bed.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Sam, thanks for the recipes. I love soup, too, and am always ready to try new recipes. Thanks, too, for those providing summaries and updates on folks. Prayers for those in need.


I love it --- I'm not usually a pink person, but I really like the color of this one. Beautifully done and love the owls.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years. He's had something ''snap'' in his personality. Susan finally had to ask him to leave our home before she had a breakdown herself. He's become loud, angry, snippy, and belligerent to her. Quite unlike anything we've seen from him before. The accusations he's thrown at her are totally unfounded and the attempt to slit his wrist ended up looking like a cry for help; but he doesn't appear interested in helping himself by taking advantage of the professional help he's been offered.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time. Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So sorry that this is going on. Sounds like his being in his own place is the best alternative at this point and he definitely needs help. I'll add him and the rest of the family to my prayers. Is Tim aware of the change in his step-father and does his absence from the home bother Tim? You, Don & your daughter certainly don't need the extra stress.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I would hope he will listen to you and get help. Of course, I am wondering if there is a physical problem, such as a brain tumor, that could be causing this sudden change in personality. For sure he needs a complete workup, but it sounds like that may not be possible. Prayers for you.
> While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help. Turns out that there was another car accident several blocks south of my rear end collision, which held up the Provo City police. I have the police report and was sent on my way. Have spent the evening getting a claim filed . The claim is filed with my own insurance as it turns out that the fellow who hit me (he is 86) told me that his Mercedes has a transmission problem and so just leaps forward from time to time. He gave the policeman his insurance info and I called his insurance only to discover that his insurance expired in October last year. His insurance rep said that the insurance was dropped as the car had known mechanical problems so rather than getting it repaired, he dropped the insurance and said he was going to keep it in the garage.
> I got a beauty of a whiplash, but fortunately, was far enough behind the car in front of me so as not to be knocked into it. Sore neck, but no further damage, other than to the car which will be taken for claim evaluation this coming Thursday. Unfortunately, my favorite autobody repairman had to go to Laos to help his family and won't be back for 30 days.
> However, considering the problems others are having, this is minor. Thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful. Thanks to Sam for some great recipes, esp. the Königsberger Klöpse. I loved those when I was in Germany and shall try my hand at making them.


So sorry this happened to you and to your car. I hope that this will get him off the roads for good. Whip lash can really act up a couple of days after the accident so be sure and take care of yourself and get in for x-rays if it's not better in a few days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just skipping through quickly to let you all know that I heard from our sweet Dreamweaver and Jynx may be able to rejoin us in March .. her brother will be taking over the care of their mother and Jynx will have some time to take care of herself and be able to do some thing around the house and garden and spend time with her daughters and granddaughters. It's good to know that she'll be back with us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: DH was just saying a few days ago that he thinks we might have most of the tax stuff in. It almost sounded like he is ready to get them done! Um, if I come up missing, it might be because I fell over dead if he does them before April! :lol: I love him dearly, but he drives me nuts with waiting until the last second to do them. :-D


On April 14 some years ago, my SO and I had our first lunch date, and he said he was going to do his taxes that night after he got home from work! :shock: Nothing like waiting until the last minute...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Flyty1n goodness I am glad you are ok but I am sure you will be sore tomorrow. Please keep am eye on this and go to the doctor of needed. Good to have documentation from him if needed by insurance. 

Rookie thank you for letting us know about Jynx. Will be great for her to have time to herself again and back here on the ktp.&#128077; 

12:30am and I don't even know why I am still up. See you all tomorrow &#128075;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Rookie, when we wanted to get rid of our couch, we put it on the sidewalk in front (add a sign that says "free if you want it" )...gone in just a short while.

Flyty1n, take care. I'm sorry to hear of the accident.

Healing thoughts to all others in need.

I'm yawning, so it must be about time to turn in. Made good progress on the Guernsey's front--the cables actually look right, so I'm happy about that (I did have to tink one row, which was NOT fun, so I'm being extra careful now!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years. He's had something ''snap'' in his personality. Susan finally had to ask him to leave our home before she had a breakdown herself. He's become loud, angry, snippy, and belligerent to her. Quite unlike anything we've seen from him before. The accusations he's thrown at her are totally unfounded and the attempt to slit his wrist ended up looking like a cry for help; but he doesn't appear interested in helping himself by taking advantage of the professional help he's been offered.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time. Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sure sounds like something gis going on there with Ben. Praying that he will see the need for treatment of some type. As you said a very similar type of situation to what Gwens family are dealing with. How is Tim coping with this disruption? As with Gwens DD situation doesn't seem any other option until and if they decide to accept that they ned to change and get help to do so. In a way especially worrying with Ben as it is change in behaviour and finding out why would be useful in case something else is going on leading to that change.

I see flyty1n was on the same track as me. But no way are you going to be able to get him to follow it up by the sound of things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary took today off but i suspect he will go back to work on monday - he is feeling good and is bored so probably good he is going back to work. he appreciates all the prayers and good wishes from all of you. --- sam



pacer said:


> Good evening. Thanks Sam for a new beginning. How is Gary doing?
> 
> Thanks to those who put together the summary for us. It has been helpful with my busy schedule as of late.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great scarf one april - well done - i really like the color and the eyes. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Hi, Sam, thanks for the recipes. I love soup, too, and am always ready to try new recipes. Thanks, too, for those providing summaries and updates on folks. Prayers for those in need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a chance to come to endland - she just might. lol --- sam



martina said:


> Does Heidi fancy coming over here to do some cleaning?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about this joy - i know how stressful this can be for all concerned. sounds like ben is is need of a lot of professional help - hopefully he will get to the place where he realizes it and does something about it. it was such a perfect thing at the begining - we just never know. -- sam



jheiens said:


> *T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years. He's had something ''snap'' in his personality. Susan finally had to ask him to leave our home before she had a breakdown herself. He's become loud, angry, snippy, and belligerent to her. Quite unlike anything we've seen from him before. The accusations he's thrown at her are totally unfounded and the attempt to slit his wrist ended up looking like a cry for help; but he doesn't appear interested in helping himself by taking advantage of the professional help he's been offered.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time. Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are all these rear-enders - be careful with whiplash - you might call your doctor and see if you should go in and have it checked out. i hope they take his license away from him - if he is not going to get it fixed he should not be driving it. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I would hope he will listen to you and get help. Of course, I am wondering if there is a physical problem, such as a brain tumor, that could be causing this sudden change in personality. For sure he needs a complete workup, but it sounds like that may not be possible. Prayers for you.
> While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help. Turns out that there was another car accident several blocks south of my rear end collision, which held up the Provo City police. I have the police report and was sent on my way. Have spent the evening getting a claim filed . The claim is filed with my own insurance as it turns out that the fellow who hit me (he is 86) told me that his Mercedes has a transmission problem and so just leaps forward from time to time. He gave the policeman his insurance info and I called his insurance only to discover that his insurance expired in October last year. His insurance rep said that the insurance was dropped as the car had known mechanical problems so rather than getting it repaired, he dropped the insurance and said he was going to keep it in the garage.
> I got a beauty of a whiplash, but fortunately, was far enough behind the car in front of me so as not to be knocked into it. Sore neck, but no further damage, other than to the car which will be taken for claim evaluation this coming Thursday. Unfortunately, my favorite autobody repairman had to go to Laos to help his family and won't be back for 30 days.
> However, considering the problems others are having, this is minor. Thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful. Thanks to Sam for some great recipes, esp. the Königsberger Klöpse. I loved those when I was in Germany and shall try my hand at making them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I would hope he will listen to you and get help. Of course, I am wondering if there is a physical problem, such as a brain tumor, that could be causing this sudden change in personality. For sure he needs a complete workup, but it sounds like that may not be possible. Prayers for you.
> While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help. Turns out that there was another car accident several blocks south of my rear end collision, which held up the Provo City police. I have the police report and was sent on my way. Have spent the evening getting a claim filed . The claim is filed with my own insurance as it turns out that the fellow who hit me (he is 86) told me that his Mercedes has a transmission problem and so just leaps forward from time to time. He gave the policeman his insurance info and I called his insurance only to discover that his insurance expired in October last year. His insurance rep said that the insurance was dropped as the car had known mechanical problems so rather than getting it repaired, he dropped the insurance and said he was going to keep it in the garage.
> I got a beauty of a whiplash, but fortunately, was far enough behind the car in front of me so as not to be knocked into it. Sore neck, but no further damage, other than to the car which will be taken for claim evaluation this coming Thursday. Unfortunately, my favorite autobody repairman had to go to Laos to help his family and won't be back for 30 days.
> However, considering the problems others are having, this is minor. Thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful. Thanks to Sam for some great recipes, esp. the Königsberger Klöpse. I loved those when I was in Germany and shall try my hand at making them.


Whiplash can be really nasty- hope it doesn't hang round. And hope you won't have problems with him having no insurance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with merle - why let the government have the interest - it's as good in your pocket as theirs. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: DH was just saying a few days ago that he thinks we might have most of the tax stuff in. It almost sounded like he is ready to get them done! Um, if I come up missing, it might be because I fell over dead if he does them before April! :lol: I love him dearly, but he drives me nuts with waiting until the last second to do them. :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Sam, thanks for the recipes. I love soup, too, and am always ready to try new recipes. Thanks, too, for those providing summaries and updates on folks. Prayers for those in need.


Cute scarf. I love the owl, I have a baby sweater pattern with them on it but still haven't got around to doing it :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would need to watch her carefully - she is great at getting rid of stuff. and if it just happens to be laying around - well i'm just saying - you'll need to watch closely. lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if Heidi would travel around cleaning for us all?! But she would cringe if she came here. I am so cluttered, and have tons of stash. Yarn, beads, rubber stamp/scrap booking stuff, fabric...... Books........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think warm cherry pie would be appropriate - i would even volunteer to supervise if there is pie in the offing. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Who'd a thunk it....I am here close to the beginning! I even finished reading last week's KTP! Whoa...has there been a shift in the world's vibes? Anyway....my heart goes out to all with heart-wrenching situations. How I long for my magic wand! SO needed! In the meantime, all sorts of soothing, strengthening, and healing energies are circling around all. I am ever thankful for this closely knit family. A treasured group of folk of all kinds. A treasure for sure!
> 
> On a lighter note...after 20 years of wear, we made the decision to get rid of the couch. It is a bit too big for the space, but it has been comfy over the years. We had an appointment with the Salvation Army to come and haul it away....sometime between 8 AM and 4 PM today (an 8-hour window???). We cleared everything out of the way...piled stuff up so they could get it out with minimal effort. They did show up....at 10 minutes to 4! The guy walked in...took a quick look at the couch and said they couldn't take it. It was too worn out. It was supposed to look like new. hmpf...not after 20 years! oh well....I was SO looking forward to being rid of the couch! I have all kinds of changes planned for the space it took up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, I'm sorry this has happened. Could he have suffered a mini-stroke or have a brain problem/?tumor? Seems so odd for someone to change or " snap" suddenly. So hard on your whole family. I hope an answer will be found soon.



jheiens said:


> *T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years. He's had something ''snap'' in his personality. Susan finally had to ask him to leave our home before she had a breakdown herself. He's become loud, angry, snippy, and belligerent to her. Quite unlike anything we've seen from him before. The accusations he's thrown at her are totally unfounded and the attempt to slit his wrist ended up looking like a cry for help; but he doesn't appear interested in helping himself by taking advantage of the professional help he's been offered.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time. Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is wonderful news - can hardly wait. excellent news that someone else is going to take care of mother for a change - took far too long for that to happen. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just skipping through quickly to let you all know that I heard from our sweet Dreamweaver and Jynx may be able to rejoin us in March .. her brother will be taking over the care of their mother and Jynx will have some time to take care of herself and be able to do some thing around the house and garden and spend time with her daughters and granddaughters. It's good to know that she'll be back with us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you will not be too sore with the whiplash & can get the car fixed without too much inconvenience or expense.

I have to say, great minds must think alike as my first thought when I read about Bens sudden change was also a possible tumor or stoke.



flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I would hope he will listen to you and get help. Of course, I am wondering if there is a physical problem, such as a brain tumor, that could be causing this sudden change in personality. For sure he needs a complete workup, but it sounds like that may not be possible. Prayers for you.
> While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help. Turns out that there was another car accident several blocks south of my rear end collision, which held up the Provo City police. I have the police report and was sent on my way. Have spent the evening getting a claim filed . The claim is filed with my own insurance as it turns out that the fellow who hit me (he is 86) told me that his Mercedes has a transmission problem and so just leaps forward from time to time. He gave the policeman his insurance info and I called his insurance only to discover that his insurance expired in October last year. His insurance rep said that the insurance was dropped as the car had known mechanical problems so rather than getting it repaired, he dropped the insurance and said he was going to keep it in the garage.
> I got a beauty of a whiplash, but fortunately, was far enough behind the car in front of me so as not to be knocked into it. Sore neck, but no further damage, other than to the car which will be taken for claim evaluation this coming Thursday. Unfortunately, my favorite autobody repairman had to go to Laos to help his family and won't be back for 30 days.
> However, considering the problems others are having, this is minor. Thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful. Thanks to Sam for some great recipes, esp. the Königsberger Klöpse. I loved those when I was in Germany and shall try my hand at making them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Same here Joy. We are having similar problems with eldest DD. To top it off she married him for the second time 4 years ago but he didn't change.


Prayers for all you as well as you deal with the tough situation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> flyty1n, take care of yourself. I hope the driver of the uninsured car is dealt with by the police. His age has nothing to do with him deliberately driving without insurance and using a non roadworthy vehicle. It s just selfish and dangerous.


Exactly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just skipping through quickly to let you all know that I heard from our sweet Dreamweaver and Jynx may be able to rejoin us in March .. her brother will be taking over the care of their mother and Jynx will have some time to take care of herself and be able to do some thing around the house and garden and spend time with her daughters and granddaughters. It's good to know that she'll be back with us.


That sounds like great news for Jynx- if it happens. Will be great to have her back again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: DH was just saying a few days ago that he thinks we might have most of the tax stuff in. It almost sounded like he is ready to get them done! Um, if I come up missing, it might be because I fell over dead if he does them before April! :lol: I love him dearly, but he drives me nuts with waiting until the last second to do them. :-D


Are your DH & mine related? :lol: :lol: Our taxes are never done until the last minute, everything goes in a box for the whole year & with the farm there are tons f bills to be sorted so it takes days :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary took today off but i suspect he will go back to work on monday - he is feeling good and is bored so probably good he is going back to work. he appreciates all the prayers and good wishes from all of you. --- sam


It's good he is feeling better, have the memory lapses cleared?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Sam, thanks for the recipes. I love soup, too, and am always ready to try new recipes. Thanks, too, for those providing summaries and updates on folks. Prayers for those in need.


Your scarf is lovely oneapril , such a pretty colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Does Heidi fancy coming over here to do some cleaning?


And then this way please


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I would hope he will listen to you and get help. Of course, I am wondering if there is a physical problem, such as a brain tumor, that could be causing this sudden change in personality. For sure he needs a complete workup, but it sounds like that may not be possible. Prayers for you.
> While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help. Turns out that there was another car accident several blocks south of my rear end collision, which held up the Provo City police. I have the police report and was sent on my way. Have spent the evening getting a claim filed . The claim is filed with my own insurance as it turns out that the fellow who hit me (he is 86) told me that his Mercedes has a transmission problem and so just leaps forward from time to time. He gave the policeman his insurance info and I called his insurance only to discover that his insurance expired in October last year. His insurance rep said that the insurance was dropped as the car had known mechanical problems so rather than getting it repaired, he dropped the insurance and said he was going to keep it in the garage.
> I got a beauty of a whiplash, but fortunately, was far enough behind the car in front of me so as not to be knocked into it. Sore neck, but no further damage, other than to the car which will be taken for claim evaluation this coming Thursday. Unfortunately, my favorite autobody repairman had to go to Laos to help his family and won't be back for 30 days.
> However, considering the problems others are having, this is minor. Thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful. Thanks to Sam for some great recipes, esp. the Königsberger Klöpse. I loved those when I was in Germany and shall try my hand at making them.


Sorry to hear of your whiplash, Joyce- hope it doesn't cause to many problems. Annoying though about the old man and his Mercedes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, thanks for the update on Jynx. It will be good to hear from her again.

Mags, sorry your DD is also having husband troubles, a real epidemic of it.

We went to Lloyd today, DS & DIL gave me a gift certificate to Fabricland, I used it & got fabric to match some in my stash so can now do 2 more quilts. DH wanted to know for who, we will see.
Stopped at my sisters for coffee, gave her kids the hats I made for their birthdays, both liked them.
Well, I better get to bed, I have to cook 2 -16 pound Northern Pike fr the wildlife supper tomorrow. I donated a Gypseycream Teddybear & a baby Wuilt, will see what they bring for the silent auction.
DH wanted to take the GKs to the supper but DIL is taking them to the lake, DS s working, there are dogsled races at the lake so she thinks the kids will like seeing that.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And then this way please


I bet she would love a trip to Canada😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> *T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years. He's had something ''snap'' in his personality. Susan finally had to ask him to leave our home before she had a breakdown herself. He's become loud, angry, snippy, and belligerent to her. Quite unlike anything we've seen from him before. The accusations he's thrown at her are totally unfounded and the attempt to slit his wrist ended up looking like a cry for help; but he doesn't appear interested in helping himself by taking advantage of the professional help he's been offered.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 I'm sorry to hear your news Joy but glad it's less stressful at home I hope both Susan and Tim are alright 
Maybe if this is completely out of character for Ben he should seek medical help as there could be something wrong


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> flyty1n, take care of yourself. I hope the driver of the uninsured car is dealt with by the police. His age has nothing to do with him deliberately driving without insurance and using a non roadworthy vehicle. It s just selfish and dangerous.


Hope you get everything sorted with this accident and that you are pain free soon . Will the police deal with this man , he at least needs his driving licence took off him for putting people's lives in danger


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if Heidi would travel around cleaning for us all?! But she would cringe if she came here. I am so cluttered, and have tons of stash. Yarn, beads, rubber stamp/scrap booking stuff, fabric...... Books........


Sounds lovely to me 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Same here Joy. We are having similar problems with eldest DD. To top it off she married him for the second time 4 years ago but he didn't change.


Sorry to hear that mags


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you would need to watch her carefully - she is great at getting rid of stuff. and if it just happens to be laying around - well i'm just saying - you'll need to watch closely. lol --- sam


I like her way of cleaning , well as long as it's not my stuff that's lying around :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years.
> I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time. Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


HUGS to you all, so much stress and such confusion. Wish SIL would accept the medical help offered as things will get much worse until he does, also hoping it is not a self induced behavioral change. Please give Susan and Tim supportive hugs from me. Tim especially will be lost at this upsetting happenings.
{{{{{Joy}}}}}{{{{{Susan}}}}}{{{{{Tim}}}}}{{{Rest of family}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help.


Oh oh ow ow ow ow. Glad it was so minor, hope your Golf comes through assessment and repair fine, hope they take the old buggers licence off him for this. Sounds like a stubborn silly man for dropping his insurance because he would not get car repaired. Wonder what extra charges he faces as he gave false information to the police? Also glad a police officer saw it happen, less stress to you for proving no fault. Hope your neck recovers fast.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Was not going to comment until finished reading, as you can all see, that went out the window. 

Hi everyone,

had fun day at geocaching event, got home and crashed out for a couple of hours, now to log all the trackables I 'discovered' and 2 caches. Also go feed furbaby who has decided now is good time for dinner. Right fed her and back.

Oneapril, lovely lovely scarf, will be nice and warm when you wear it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> On a lighter note...after 20 years of wear, we made the decision to get rid of the couch. It is a bit too big for the space, but it has been comfy over the years. We had an appointment with the Salvation Army to come and haul it away....sometime between 8 AM and 4 PM today (an 8-hour window???). We cleared everything out of the way...piled stuff up so they could get it out with minimal effort. They did show up....at 10 minutes to 4! The guy walked in...took a quick look at the couch and said they couldn't take it. It was too worn out. It was supposed to look like new. hmpf...not after 20 years! oh well....I was SO looking forward to being rid of the couch! I have all kinds of changes planned for the space it took up.


That sounds about right for that mob. When Brisbane had major flooding the Salvation Army was appealing for white goods donations to assist those that lost everything. We has a spare fridge, DSF said ring them, offer this one, less than 3 years old. They could not pick up for 3 weeks. Forget it I said, followed up some more information and the fridge went 2 days later to a local sporting club that had its whole clubhouse go under. They were very appreciative.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> gary took today off but i suspect he will go back to work on monday - he is feeling good and is bored so probably good he is going back to work. he appreciates all the prayers and good wishes from all of you. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you will not be too sore with the whiplash & can get the car fixed without too much inconvenience or expense.
> 
> I have to say, great minds must think alike as my first thought when I read about Bens sudden change was also a possible tumor or stoke.


Mine, unfortunately, wasn't. The nice neighbours, on the other side away from the stressful ones, have a daughter who was asked to leave the house after her father found out she was doing Ice. They were looking after her dog for a while when we moved in.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry, Joy. At least as you say it is less stressful when Ben is not living with you. All strength to Susan.


Oh dear, from me too. Hugs Joy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Another great opening Sam, thanks, love all the soup recipes. Thanks to the summary ladies too.
Woke up to a grey, drizzly overcast Saturday morning here but at least it's not cold. Hope it clears up later. 
Martina I'm sorry your sister is still having problems with her wound and I can understand her wanting to get this sorted before she starts on the next step of her treatment. You must feel very frustrated being so far away.
Ohio Joy I'm so sorry to hear of Susan and Ben's problems. It does sound as if he needs some professional help but it seems as though those that need it are the last to see it. Maybe some time apart will help him see things more clearly. 
KTP does seem to be overloaded with problems at the moment and I send healing hugs to all of you who need them, I keep you all in my thoughts. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Sam, thanks for the recipes. I love soup, too, and am always ready to try new recipes. Thanks, too, for those providing summaries and updates on folks. Prayers for those in need.


Love that scarf and being alpaca it will be super warm.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Does Heidi fancy coming over here to do some cleaning?


While she's in the UK she could drop by me too! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> How wonderful! Thank you, Sonja. I do hope Barb joins us. I think of her and June's sister often.
> 
> Thank you, Sam, Kate, Margaret, and Julie!
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers for Don. It is much appreciated. We are so relieved to know he came through both surgeries well. We were not meant to be in Arizona with them this winter, as my surgery showed us, but hope in the next year or two to join them for the winter, or at least for a few months. They are special, loving, giving people. They always greet us with a huge hug, and a "Hello, grand daughter/grand son". We only get to see them a few times a year, even though they live here in Ohio in the summer. Hopefully, they will both be healthy this year, and we can spend more time with them.


I am glad to hear that he has done so well through both surgeries.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I would hope he will listen to you and get help. Of course, I am wondering if there is a physical problem, such as a brain tumor, that could be causing this sudden change in personality. For sure he needs a complete workup, but it sounds like that may not be possible. Prayers for you.
> While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help. Turns out that there was another car accident several blocks south of my rear end collision, which held up the Provo City police. I have the police report and was sent on my way. Have spent the evening getting a claim filed . The claim is filed with my own insurance as it turns out that the fellow who hit me (he is 86) told me that his Mercedes has a transmission problem and so just leaps forward from time to time. He gave the policeman his insurance info and I called his insurance only to discover that his insurance expired in October last year. His insurance rep said that the insurance was dropped as the car had known mechanical problems so rather than getting it repaired, he dropped the insurance and said he was going to keep it in the garage.
> I got a beauty of a whiplash, but fortunately, was far enough behind the car in front of me so as not to be knocked into it. Sore neck, but no further damage, other than to the car which will be taken for claim evaluation this coming Thursday. Unfortunately, my favorite autobody repairman had to go to Laos to help his family and won't be back for 30 days.
> However, considering the problems others are having, this is minor. Thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful. Thanks to Sam for some great recipes, esp. the Königsberger Klöpse. I loved those when I was in Germany and shall try my hand at making them.


Sorry to hear this saga Joyce but glad to hear you suffered no serious injury. Hope the whiplash doesn't cause you too many problems. What is it with old men and their cars? They never seem to see the problems and danger in driving, when either they or the car are not fit for purpose. I suspect they just don't want to give up their independence with often devastating results. Hope you can get your little Golf repaired and back on the road without too much hassle.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Same here Joy. We are having similar problems with eldest DD. To top it off she married him for the second time 4 years ago but he didn't change.


Oh no. Hugs for you also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just skipping through quickly to let you all know that I heard from our sweet Dreamweaver and Jynx may be able to rejoin us in March .. her brother will be taking over the care of their mother and Jynx will have some time to take care of herself and be able to do some thing around the house and garden and spend time with her daughters and granddaughters. It's good to know that she'll be back with us.


 :thumbup: Good news!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> gary took today off but i suspect he will go back to work on monday - he is feeling good and is bored so probably good he is going back to work. he appreciates all the prayers and good wishes from all of you. --- sam


Good to hear Gary is feeling better and glad he took the week off to recover.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> you would need to watch her carefully - she is great at getting rid of stuff. and if it just happens to be laying around - well i'm just saying - you'll need to watch closely. lol --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and miserable West Coast...I will be developing gills or webbed feet very shortly. :roll: Shouldn't complain as it is still very mild for the time of year, but it seems to rain just about every day! Going out for lunch with a pal later so I'd better get my a*** into gear soon.
Delighted to hear that Barb & Jynx may be joining us shortly.
Lovely knitting from both Gagesmom & Oneapril.
So sorry to hear about your problems re your SIL Joy. It does sound as though something medical could be going on, but nothing to be done about it if he won't cooperate. 
I hope you are not too sore after your accident Flyty1n.
Pleased to hear that Gary is feeling better and thinking of returning to work.
As Gwen says...TTYL.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot while I have wifi


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, rookie. It is really orange, but the photo seems to change the color. Did it for my owl loving daughter.


RookieRetiree said:


> I love it --- I'm not usually a pink person, but I really like the color of this one. Beautifully done and love the owls.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Sam, thanks for the recipes. I love soup, too, and am always ready to try new recipes. Thanks, too, for those providing summaries and updates on folks. Prayers for those in need.


Thats a lovely scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Ever since we found out the cost of paying a tax preparer can be deducted from your taxes, we have always had them done by a professional. Much less stressful.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Are your DH & mine related? :lol: :lol: Our taxes are never done until the last minute, everything goes in a box for the whole year & with the farm there are tons f bills to be sorted so it takes days :roll:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, everyone, for the nice comments about the scarf - appreciated!


Swedenme said:


> Your scarf is lovely oneapril , such a pretty colour


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How do you cook a 16 lb pike?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, thanks for the update on Jynx. It will be good to hear from her again.
> 
> Mags, sorry your DD is also having husband troubles, a real epidemic of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Can you post pics of your caches? And thanks - a fun scarf to knit.


busyworkerbee said:


> Was not going to comment until finished reading, as you can all see, that went out the window.
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh oh ow ow ow ow. Glad it was so minor, hope your Golf comes through assessment and repair fine, hope they take the old buggers licence off him for this. Sounds like a stubborn silly man for dropping his insurance because he would not get car repaired. Wonder what extra charges he faces as he gave false information to the police? Also glad a police officer saw it happen, less stress to you for proving no fault. Hope your neck recovers fast.


Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Still stiff and sore, but much better today. I shall check with the Provo Police and see about getting him off the road as Utah requires car insurance. I am sorry that the BYU policeman did not read his insurance card more closely and see that the insurance was expired.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sam, we love our fur babies don't we. i have the cats inside, harper and scout, plus the snorkie pup maddi, its constant cleaning, hair everywhere, so i understand. i love them to death, love the company, love the antics.......but i have decided after the two cats are gone, no more indoor cats, i have a outside tom we had fixed and is still a young one. i enjoy him, but am so over the litter box. luckily that is bj's job............
i have been inside for a couple days, have suffered through what i thought was a chest cold, but after 2nd trip to dr. and loads of stuff and treatments, i am dealing with pneumonia in left lung, i am breathing better, still sleeping sitting up in recliner. oh the coughing. but i am knocking out the ear warmer and boot cuff sets i am doing for the nieces Christmas gifts.
we are having another cold snap, so i guess i am feeling some better, plus the steroids are hyping me up, i cooked a pot of chili yesterday, roasted tons of healthy veggies, made stacks of pancakes for bj to reheat, did biscuits, and sausage, (i never cook much, but was in the mood) everyone stay healthy, love to you all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope you feel better, soon, Southern Gal. At least you won't go hungry! Sounds yummy!


Southern Gal said:


> sam, we love our fur babies don't we. i have the cats inside, harper and scout, plus the snorkie pup maddi, its constant cleaning, hair everywhere, so i understand. i love them to death, love the company, love the antics.......but i have decided after the two cats are gone, no more indoor cats, i have a outside tom we had fixed and is still a young one. i enjoy him, but am so over the litter box. luckily that is bj's job............
> i have been inside for a couple days, have suffered through what i thought was a chest cold, but after 2nd trip to dr. and loads of stuff and treatments, i am dealing with pneumonia in left lung, i am breathing better, still sleeping sitting up in recliner. oh the coughing. but i am knocking out the ear warmer and boot cuff sets i am doing for the nieces Christmas gifts.
> we are having another cold snap, so i guess i am feeling some better, plus the steroids are hyping me up, i cooked a pot of chili yesterday, roasted tons of healthy veggies, made stacks of pancakes for bj to reheat, did biscuits, and sausage, (i never cook much, but was in the mood) everyone stay healthy, love to you all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It seems some feel laws don't apply to them..they drive without licenses or insurance, and obey traffic signals only when it suits them. Sad, as they also hurt others.


flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Still stiff and sore, but much better today. I shall check with the Provo Police and see about getting him off the road as Utah requires car insurance. I am sorry that the BYU policeman did not read his insurance card more closely and see that the insurance was expired.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> sam, we love our fur babies don't we. i have the cats inside, harper and scout, plus the snorkie pup maddi, its constant cleaning, hair everywhere, so i understand. i love them to death, love the company, love the antics.......but i have decided after the two cats are gone, no more indoor cats, i have a outside tom we had fixed and is still a young one. i enjoy him, but am so over the litter box. luckily that is bj's job............
> i have been inside for a couple days, have suffered through what i thought was a chest cold, but after 2nd trip to dr. and loads of stuff and treatments, i am dealing with pneumonia in left lung, i am breathing better, still sleeping sitting up in recliner. oh the coughing. but i am knocking out the ear warmer and boot cuff sets i am doing for the nieces Christmas gifts.
> we are having another cold snap, so i guess i am feeling some better, plus the steroids are hyping me up, i cooked a pot of chili yesterday, roasted tons of healthy veggies, made stacks of pancakes for bj to reheat, did biscuits, and sausage, (i never cook much, but was in the mood) everyone stay healthy, love to you all.


Great that you had time to be here, Donna but that is not good that you've developed pneumonia- can be a very slow recovery. I know from when I had a mild case at only 23. Hugs.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I made "Clean Up The Kitchen Soup (otherwise know as clean out the fridge) ..Saute' onions, celery, carrots, potatoes (raw) that are cubed, garlic (all chpd) to this add a can of broth any kind, a can of tomatoes, any veggies leftover or frozen, or canned plus any leftover meat chpd into small pieces. Add water to a desirable level in the pan. Bring the mixture to a boil then turn down to simmer. Add what spices you like Oregano, Parsley, Marjoram along with pepper and salt. You can add pasta or rice (a small amount as it soaks up the liquid). Taste it and when all the contents are cooked serve along with a crusty bread..This is great after being outside in the cold...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I made "Clean Up The Kitchen Soup (otherwise know as clean out the fridge) ..Saute' onions, celery, carrots, potatoes (raw) that are cubed, garlic (all chpd) to this add a can of broth any kind, a can of tomatoes, any veggies leftover or frozen, or canned plus any leftover meat chpd into small pieces. Add water to a desirable level in the pan. Bring the mixture to a boil then turn down to simmer. Add what spices you like Oregano, Parsley, Marjoram along with pepper and salt. You can add pasta or rice (a small amount as it soaks up the liquid). Taste it and when all the contents are cooked serve along with a crusty bread..This is great after being outside in the cold...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yum!


jonibee said:


> I made "Clean Up The Kitchen Soup (otherwise know as clean out the fridge) ..Saute' onions, celery, carrots, potatoes (raw) that are cubed, garlic (all chpd) to this add a can of broth any kind, a can of tomatoes, any veggies leftover or frozen, or canned plus any leftover meat chpd into small pieces. Add water to a desirable level in the pan. Bring the mixture to a boil then turn down to simmer. Add what spices you like Oregano, Parsley, Marjoram along with pepper and salt. You can add pasta or rice (a small amount as it soaks up the liquid). Taste it and when all the contents are cooked serve along with a crusty bread..This is great after being outside in the cold...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry that this is going on. Sounds like his being in his own place is the best alternative at this point and he definitely needs help. I'll add him and the rest of the family to my prayers. Is Tim aware of the change in his step-father and does his absence from the home bother Tim? You, Don & your daughter certainly don't need the extra stress.


Tim confronted Ben last Sunday afternoon after church, asking if there was going to be a divorce. I didn't hear the rest of the conversation. (Ben was here doing his laundry. He had intended to stay for dinner. But he decided to go back to his place following that conversation with Tim and so he did.)

Tim has not mentioned him to me or his mom since and seems to be doing quite well with school work and at home. His anxiety seems to be coming out in repeating the first words of whatever sentence he is about to speak, at least 4x before he gets it out. The finger-twisting he does when having these feelings has returned a bit but some of it can also be habit.

Tim has made his class selections for the senior year by himself for the first time. He made sound, solid choices and is still in contention for valedictorian of his class. Not bad for a child who was pronounced a likely candidate to be a ''vegetable'' by the first doctor who ever examined him in the NICU at birth. YEA, Tim!!!!!

I hear him moving downstairs; I'd better go get dressed and make some breakfast. He's slept in a bit this morning.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay, Tim, indeed!


jheiens said:


> Tim confronted Ben last Sunday afternoon after church, asking if there was going to be a divorce. I didn't hear the rest of the conversation. (Ben was here doing his laundry. He had intended to stay for dinner. But he decided to go back to his place following that conversation with Tim and so he did.)
> 
> Tim has not mentioned him to me or his mom since and seems to be doing quite well with school work and at home. His anxiety seems to be coming out in repeating the first words of whatever sentence he is about to speak, at least 4x before he gets it out. The finger-twisting he does when having these feelings has returned a bit but some of it can also be habit.
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam. Thanks for the cucumber and spinach soup recipes, two of my most favorite veggies. Well. the weatherman has lied again to us. No rain in the forecast for Southern California and it's going to be in the low 80's for about 4 days. No help for our drought stricken state or at least the "lower" half. Have a wonderful rest of the week.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Can you post pics of your caches? And thanks - a fun scarf to knit.


Can maybe put up an adorable trackable, but first have to transfer to computer and then edit track code. Will do that tomorrow.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Tim confronted Ben last Sunday afternoon after church, asking if there was going to be a divorce. I didn't hear the rest of the conversation. (Ben was here doing his laundry. He had intended to stay for dinner. But he decided to go back to his place following that conversation with Tim and so he did.)
> 
> Tim has not mentioned him to me or his mom since and seems to be doing quite well with school work and at home. His anxiety seems to be coming out in repeating the first words of whatever sentence he is about to speak, at least 4x before he gets it out. The finger-twisting he does when having these feelings has returned a bit but some of it can also be habit.
> 
> ...


Good on Tim for both his school choices, and possible valedictorian - go Tim, and for taking the bull by the horns and trying to get answers from Ben.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the rest of last week's read but didn't comment or I'd be there all night.
> 
> Reading all the news has certainly put my problems in the petty category, I'll say. Hugs & good thoughts to all with health issues.
> 
> ...


I just went to your blog through Ravelry and found that you have had your projects published in magazines. Can't imagine how you do it with working outside the home, so BRAVO Sorlenna. Marvelous. Glad you reminded us of the blog and now perhaps we can remind you. :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD: Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, Yay, Bravo, Amazing, all for Tim. Of course I would say these things for you too, but it is like fireworks going off to learn that Tim is in contention for Valedictorian. Just wonderful. I hope you haven't been wearing buttons on anything or you will have trouble finding as they will have popped so far.

I can identify with this as our DGS#2 was said best to be aborted by the doctors but DIL wouldn't do it. He is way ahead in his classes too, so so much for deciding on who will be a vegetable. You must be so proud and consider this your mountaintop where you can shout out to the world how great Tim has done. 

Congratulations Tim!!! A job well done!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad all well with Don. What a special relationship. Know what you mean about DH procrastinating taxes. Thank you, it is so much easier to knit a lighter cover than black.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

April just love the color and style of the scarf. I made owl fingerless gloves for my niece and just may need to look for this pattern. Did you get it o ravelry by any chance?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I've bookmarked the Kefir information and Lucuma. Thank you. So interesting...and of course lovely recipes. Think we are getting the same weather, you are just blowing it up here when you are done with it. Can't believe Spring is just around the corner for us and of course that means autumn is just around the corner for others. So glad Heidi helped you clean. I know it is such a good feeling. Now to read and see all that I have missed. It doesn't take long to get quite behind. Again, thank you.

Thank you for the summaries too. I know it takes a whole lot of time to do these, so a very special thank you!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Yay, Tim, indeed!


Exactly. Well done Tim.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flyty1n, so sorry you were in accident. I hope you can recover cost of repair or new car. It sounds like the man needs his license pulled.
Aprilone, love the owl scarve. How cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot; off to finally take sewing machine to be repaired TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma Congratulations to your grandson, also. And to his Mum for her decision. All medical staff need to remember that they aren't gods, even if some behave as though they are.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can identify with this as our DGS#2 was said best to be aborted by the doctors but DIL wouldn't do it. He is way ahead in his classes too, so so much for deciding on who will be a vegetable. You must be so proud and consider this your mountaintop where you can shout out to the world how great Tim has done.
> 
> Congratulations Tim!!! A job well done!!!


We were also warned, when DN #3 was expected, that she might not survive long because of all her physical problems, This girl graduates high school at the end of this year, a normal school with some assistance from a great Special Education Unit and staff. This is the niece that is on the cattle team and while it has been a rocky road, it has been a good one. When I go with her to the shows, I normally do the overnight ones, I only intercede with the teachers if there is a problem they have missed. I bring it quietly to their attention. For all that DN#3 is blind in one eye, she is looking forward to learning to drive, something I never thought she would be able to do legally.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Southern girl, healing energy sent your way. Amazed at how much you cooked and knit when sick with pneumonia. I don't cook that much in a day even when well!
Rookie, thank you for update on Jynx.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mags7, so sorry to hear about the passing of your precious dog. It is so sad. It would be nice if they could live as long as we do so we wouldn't have to go through this as often. The bond is so strong. I like what people say about the Rainbow Bridge. Hope that helps. Sorry the poem is so tiny.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Busywork erred, Congratulations to your niece too, and her family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Way to go Tim, Cashmeregma's DGS and DN of busyworkerbee...the triumphs that these young people accomplish are inspiring!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, yeah you! Glad you are getting machine fixed.
Tim, amazing, wonderful, heartwarming, congratulations.
I'm going to try and go back to sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:



> We were also warned, when DN #3 was expected, that she might not survive long because of all her physical problems, This girl graduates high school at the end of this year, a normal school with some assistance from a great Special Education Unit and staff. This is the niece that is on the cattle team and while it has been a rocky road, it has been a good one. When I go with her to the shows, I normally do the overnight ones, I only intercede with the teachers if there is a problem they have missed. I bring it quietly to their attention. For all that DN#3 is blind in one eye, she is looking forward to learning to drive, something I never thought she would be able to do legally.


Congratulations to your niece!!!! Bravo to all our children, grandchildren and relatives, including adopted friends, who have overcome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Flyty1n, how awful to have your car rear-ended. I know you will be sore. Thankful your car kept you from being killed, but whip-lash is no fun. That makes you and Gary both suffering from collisions of this type. That man's car must be illegal to have on the road and should be taken away from him. Sad to have to do this to people, but it could have been your life or much worse injuries, especially if you'd had a secondary crash. How wise you are to stop well behind the car in front. Hope you heal without too much pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal wrote:
sam, we love our fur babies don't we. i have the cats inside, harper and scout, plus the snorkie pup maddi, its constant cleaning, hair everywhere, so i understand. i love them to death, love the company, love the antics.......but i have decided after the two cats are gone, no more indoor cats, i have a outside tom we had fixed and is still a young one. i enjoy him, but am so over the litter box. luckily that is bj's job............
i have been inside for a couple days, have suffered through what i thought was a chest cold, but after 2nd trip to dr. and loads of stuff and treatments, i am dealing with pneumonia in left lung, i am breathing better, still sleeping sitting up in recliner. oh the coughing. but i am knocking out the ear warmer and boot cuff sets i am doing for the nieces Christmas gifts.
we are having another cold snap, so i guess i am feeling some better, plus the steroids are hyping me up, i cooked a pot of chili yesterday, roasted tons of healthy veggies, made stacks of pancakes for bj to reheat, did biscuits, and sausage, (i never cook much, but was in the mood) everyone stay healthy, love to you all.
___________________________________

So good to hear from you but sorry you have pneumonia. Thankfully you went to the doctor and are getting treatment. Hope you have a complete and quick recovery.

Wow, that was some amazing cooking. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just skipping through quickly to let you all know that I heard from our sweet Dreamweaver and Jynx may be able to rejoin us in March .. her brother will be taking over the care of their mother and Jynx will have some time to take care of herself and be able to do some thing around the house and garden and spend time with her daughters and granddaughters. It's good to know that she'll be back with us.


I was just looking at her on the list to see if she had posted and was missing her about 2 days ago. It will be wonderful to hear from her again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: For me she was like the hostess of KP.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just skipping through quickly to let you all know that I heard from our sweet Dreamweaver and Jynx may be able to rejoin us in March .. her brother will be taking over the care of their mother and Jynx will have some time to take care of herself and be able to do some thing around the house and garden and spend time with her daughters and granddaughters. It's good to know that she'll be back with us.


~~~That would be great! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone! Thank you Sam, Margaret, and Kate, for starting us off. 
I'm going to have to try making the Neimen Marcus cookies, yum. 

Sonja, so sorry about the results of your son's ct scan I was praying for good news, I do hope that the new chemo goes better than planned, with less side effects than expected. 
Good to hear that Barb has joined the KP, 
Sorlenna, I like your daughters idea that the design element in your Gansey will ward off evil, I say definitely keep it if that is the case, we can all use all the evil warding off help we can get. 
It's been a hectic two days, I still have 25 pages to catch up on from last week. 
And with all the other missing stuff in the universe, I'm missing a bag of groceries from last night, I didn't realize til this morning, I'm going to have to ban Marla from helping put my groceries away, it messes with my routine of how I do stuff, and then I miss that I don't have things that I know I got out of the store with. Oh well, here's praying that they are at Marla's house, but if that is the worst thing I have to worry about, I"m doing okay. 
I was working on the sleeves to a sweater I started two years ago, well, I couldn't find the fronts to the sweater anywhere after I finished the sleeves, finally figured out that the sleeves were the fronts. only 5 stitches different in the count, so now to rip those back to the first decreases and redo the fronts so that I can move on to the sleeves. 
Oh well, I guess I'd better start reading on this week so I can get caught up on last week. 
Oh Mel, wonderful neighbors. 
I'm sure that there was more I was going to comment on, but my mind is a steel trap, closed and won't let me in.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> sam, we love our fur babies don't we. i have the cats inside, harper and scout, plus the snorkie pup maddi, its constant cleaning, hair everywhere, so i understand. i love them to death, love the company, love the antics.......but i have decided after the two cats are gone, no more indoor cats, i have a outside tom we had fixed and is still a young one. i enjoy him, but am so over the litter box. luckily that is bj's job............
> i have been inside for a couple days, have suffered through what i thought was a chest cold, but after 2nd trip to dr. and loads of stuff and treatments, i am dealing with pneumonia in left lung, i am breathing better, still sleeping sitting up in recliner. oh the coughing. but i am knocking out the ear warmer and boot cuff sets i am doing for the nieces Christmas gifts.
> we are having another cold snap, so i guess i am feeling some better, plus the steroids are hyping me up, i cooked a pot of chili yesterday, roasted tons of healthy veggies, made stacks of pancakes for bj to reheat, did biscuits, and sausage, (i never cook much, but was in the mood) everyone stay healthy, love to you all.


Good to see you posting again. Sorry to hear about the pneumonia and hope it clears up very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot while I have wifi


Are you having problems with the wifi Caren ? Or are you out and about somewhere . If you are out I hope the weather is better than here because surprise surprise we have got rain . Sure I'm growing feathers to go with the webbed feet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jonibee said:


> I made "Clean Up The Kitchen Soup (otherwise know as clean out the fridge) ..Saute' onions, celery, carrots, potatoes (raw) that are cubed, garlic (all chpd) to this add a can of broth any kind, a can of tomatoes, any veggies leftover or frozen, or canned plus any leftover meat chpd into small pieces. Add water to a desirable level in the pan. Bring the mixture to a boil then turn down to simmer. Add what spices you like Oregano, Parsley, Marjoram along with pepper and salt. You can add pasta or rice (a small amount as it soaks up the liquid). Taste it and when all the contents are cooked serve along with a crusty bread..This is great after being outside in the cold...


 Lovely cold weather food


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Tim confronted Ben last Sunday afternoon after church, asking if there was going to be a divorce. I didn't hear the rest of the conversation. (Ben was here doing his laundry. He had intended to stay for dinner. But he decided to go back to his place following that conversation with Tim and so he did.)
> 
> Tim has not mentioned him to me or his mom since and seems to be doing quite well with school work and at home. His anxiety seems to be coming out in repeating the first words of whatever sentence he is about to speak, at least 4x before he gets it out. The finger-twisting he does when having these feelings has returned a bit but some of it can also be habit.
> Tim has made his class selections for the senior year by himself for the first time. He made sound, solid choices and is still in contention for valedictorian of his class. Not bad for a child who was pronounced a likely candidate to be a ''vegetable'' by the first doctor who ever examined him in the NICU at birth. YEA, Tim!!!!!
> ...


Good for Tim , glad he's made solid choices and hope he gets valedictorian


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ohio Joy, Yay, Bravo, Amazing, all for Tim. Of course I would say these things for you too, but it is like fireworks going off to learn that Tim is in contention for Valedictorian. Just wonderful. I hope you haven't been wearing buttons on anything or you will have trouble finding as they will have popped so far.
> 
> I can identify with this as our DGS#2 was said best to be aborted by the doctors but DIL wouldn't do it. He is way ahead in his classes too, so so much for deciding on who will be a vegetable. You must be so proud and consider this your mountaintop where you can shout out to the world how great Tim has done.
> Congratulations Tim!!! A job well done!!!


Sister had same discussion with a doctor . Her first pregnancy went perfect 
Right till the end , my nephew was left brain damaged due to lack of oxygen 
Her second pregnancy was rough and at 8 months she lost so much blood it was touch and go for her . They told her the baby was either dead or would be severely brain damaged so best to abort . First she said ok but then something made her change her mind and my niece was born . No problems at all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking my spot; off to finally take sewing machine to be repaired TTYL


Cross my fingers that they can fix it and it does not cost lots of money


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello...I had a few minutes before leaving for DGS's basketball game and did some knitting...my tension is way off and I ended up with the gutters -- I'll have to check to see if it's on the purling or the knitting and then try to correct it....Hmmmm. Glad I was only making another bib (to finally finish writing that pattern) and not something that had a due date.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Ever since we found out the cost of paying a tax preparer can be deducted from your taxes, we have always had them done by a professional. Much less stressful.


We still take them to an accountant but all the farm bills must be sorted into, fuel, repairs, maintainence,seed, fertilizer, etc, & put in the account book before he gets it. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> How do you cook a 16 lb pike?


I bake it, sprinkle the inside & out with oregano, thyme, parsley, seasoning salt & pepper, then put onion & celery pieces & small chunks of butter inside, then some butter on top & roll in foil. Bake about 2-1/2 hrs at 350

My oven will definitely be full. I always hope for leftovers as it makes great fishcakes but it's pretty popular so that's pretty rare.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry you have been sick, hope it's better soon. My mom used to put onions on us & it's amazing how quickly it cleared a bad chest. PM me if your interested in it.
On the bright side you will have your Christmas knitting done long before the rest of us.

I agree with the others, you did more cooking when you're sick then I do when well. I need to quit being so lazy this winter.



Southern Gal said:


> sam, we love our fur babies don't we. i have the cats inside, harper and scout, plus the snorkie pup maddi, its constant cleaning, hair everywhere, so i understand. i love them to death, love the company, love the antics.......but i have decided after the two cats are gone, no more indoor cats, i have a outside tom we had fixed and is still a young one. i enjoy him, but am so over the litter box. luckily that is bj's job............
> i have been inside for a couple days, have suffered through what i thought was a chest cold, but after 2nd trip to dr. and loads of stuff and treatments, i am dealing with pneumonia in left lung, i am breathing better, still sleeping sitting up in recliner. oh the coughing. but i am knocking out the ear warmer and boot cuff sets i am doing for the nieces Christmas gifts.
> we are having another cold snap, so i guess i am feeling some better, plus the steroids are hyping me up, i cooked a pot of chili yesterday, roasted tons of healthy veggies, made stacks of pancakes for bj to reheat, did biscuits, and sausage, (i never cook much, but was in the mood) everyone stay healthy, love to you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I made "Clean Up The Kitchen Soup (otherwise know as clean out the fridge) ..Saute' onions, celery, carrots, potatoes (raw) that are cubed, garlic (all chpd) to this add a can of broth any kind, a can of tomatoes, any veggies leftover or frozen, or canned plus any leftover meat chpd into small pieces. Add water to a desirable level in the pan. Bring the mixture to a boil then turn down to simmer. Add what spices you like Oregano, Parsley, Marjoram along with pepper and salt. You can add pasta or rice (a small amount as it soaks up the liquid). Taste it and when all the contents are cooked serve along with a crusty bread..This is great after being outside in the cold...


Soup sounds good. Wish my DH liked it better, I could have soup every dayfor lunch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry the anxiety is bothering Tim, hopefully it will settle.
Congratulations to Tim for doing so well in school!



jheiens said:


> Tim confronted Ben last Sunday afternoon after church, asking if there was going to be a divorce. I didn't hear the rest of the conversation. (Ben was here doing his laundry. He had intended to stay for dinner. But he decided to go back to his place following that conversation with Tim and so he did.)
> 
> Tim has not mentioned him to me or his mom since and seems to be doing quite well with school work and at home. His anxiety seems to be coming out in repeating the first words of whatever sentence he is about to speak, at least 4x before he gets it out. The finger-twisting he does when having these feelings has returned a bit but some of it can also be habit.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I've only just caught up with last week's news, so many difficult situations for fellow KTPers family and friends have arisen. I'm thinking of you all as you try to support your loved ones. And now I'm up to p5 of this week and see that I think everyone is in need of a {{{{{big group hug}}}}}. 
All the talk of grandparents last week was a great coincidence as my sister had found out that our grandmother's memoirs, written for the family, had been deposited at the Brunel university in London as part of their collection of writings on working class lives, and one student had written her thesis on the basis of grandma's account. So I looked up the collection online and found that some of the student's work was on a site called "writing lives.org". Further delving led to a comments section in which one of the children she had looked after (she became a nanny after spending her childhood in John Grooms orphanage - you might remember my mentioning her before). So now I have exchanged delightful emails with this elderly gent who clearly adored her, and need to dig out some old photos to copy for him. He said he used to visit her whenever he was back in her area, and does remember my mother too. 
Now back to catch up!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's so interesting find out about the lives of our ancestors. Sounds like lots of interesting reading.



TNS said:


> I've only just caught up with last week's news, so many difficult situations for fellow KTPers family and friends have arisen. I'm thinking of you all as you try to support your loved ones. And now I'm up to p5 of this week and see that I think everyone is in need of a {{{{{big group hug}}}}}.
> All the talk of grandparents last week was a great coincidence as my sister had found out that our grandmother's memoirs, written for the family, had been deposited at the Brunel university in London as part of their collection of writings on working class lives, and one student had written her thesis on the basis of grandma's account. So I looked up the collection online and found that some of the student's work was on a site called "writing lives.org". Further delving led to a comments section in which one of the children she had looked after (she became a nanny after spending her childhood in John Grooms orphanage - you might remember my mentioning her before). So now I have exchanged delightful emails with this elderly gent who clearly adored her, and need to dig out some old photos to copy for him. He said he used to visit her whenever he was back in her area, and does remember my mother too.
> Now back to catch up!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Mel, what a cute addition to the hat "multitude"
Oneapril, your owl scarf looks so soft and cozy, love the design.
And if Heidi is coming over to Britain, don't let her forget to visit me with her feather duster and bin bag!
Darowil, glad you are not quite so sore by now, and hope you're soon pain free. Sassafras, when do we get to see your shawl in progress?? Dark yarns are much more difficult to knit with aren't they....
Flyty1n, do make sure you get proper treatment eg physio for the whiplash. My DD is still getting a lot of pain from hers when she was seriously rear ended 18 months ago, and has had physio at intervals and exercises to loosen it up which she says really help (but not cure it). It's so upsetting when another driver does something so irresponsible, and you are not at fault at all but have to suffer the results. Hope you get over the shock and upset.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> I've only just caught up with last week's news, so many difficult situations for fellow KTPers family and friends have arisen. I'm thinking of you all as you try to support your loved ones. And now I'm up to p5 of this week and see that I think everyone is in need of a {{{{{big group hug}}}}}.
> All the talk of grandparents last week was a great coincidence as my sister had found out that our grandmother's memoirs, written for the family, had been deposited at the Brunel university in London as part of their collection of writings on working class lives, and one student had written her thesis on the basis of grandma's account. So I looked up the collection online and found that some of the student's work was on a site called "writing lives.org". Further delving led to a comments section in which one of the children she had looked after (she became a nanny after spending her childhood in John Grooms orphanage - you might remember my mentioning her before). So now I have exchanged delightful emails with this elderly gent who clearly adored her, and need to dig out some old photos to copy for him. He said he used to visit her whenever he was back in her area, and does remember my mother too.
> Now back to catch up!


How wonderful to have made contact with someone who knew your Grandmother. Isn't the internet great for filling the missing pieces in one's family history? I found a half sister I never knew I had a few years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning from a wet and miserable West Coast...I will be developing gills or webbed feet very shortly. :roll: Shouldn't complain as it is still very mild for the time of year, but it seems to rain just about every day!
> ............


This reminds me of one of my grandma's comments when it was pouring with rain. "nice weather for ducks, but not for Pidgeons" as her married name was Pidgeon. Also of herding our cows through gateways which became knee deep in mud and losing a wellie - quite frequently. We always put any rounded stones we found on these gateways to try to help the cows have something solid to stand on but they just got swallowed up. Nowadays the farmers put concrete down.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome back to the TP southern Gal, I hope you soon recover from the pneumonia and manage to sleep in comfort soon. Good that you've got the knitting therapy to get on with. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good on Tim for both his school choices, and possible valedictorian - go Tim, and for taking the bull by the horns and trying to get answers from Ben.


That does sound like Tim has assessed the situation at home. I hope he can adjust without a lot more stress. And he's doing well at school - congratulations and well done to get that far!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some beautiful images, thanks to mjs

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35476291?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


Thought you were claiming to be a slow knitting ninja?! That lace work must have taken some time, and it's so pretty, both the colour and the lovely lace pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thought you were claiming to be a slow knitting ninja?! That lace work must have taken some time, and it's so pretty, both the colour and the lovely lace pattern.


I just picked it up, after a hiatus of several months! Have done about 9 rows only!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do be sure to get yourself check out medically, which being in the medical field I'm sure you know to do. How fortunate that you don't seem to be too seriously injured; prayers that you will recover swiftly. Terrible that the man regardless of his age had let the insurance go rather than get repairs done to his car. Hopefully your insurance will cover everything and then can go after him for reimbursement. Not right


flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I would hope he will listen to you and get help. Of course, I am wondering if there is a physical problem, such as a brain tumor, that could be causing this sudden change in personality. For sure he needs a complete workup, but it sounds like that may not be possible. Prayers for you.
> While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help. Turns out that there was another car accident several blocks south of my rear end collision, which held up the Provo City police. I have the police report and was sent on my way. Have spent the evening getting a claim filed . The claim is filed with my own insurance as it turns out that the fellow who hit me (he is 86) told me that his Mercedes has a transmission problem and so just leaps forward from time to time. He gave the policeman his insurance info and I called his insurance only to discover that his insurance expired in October last year. His insurance rep said that the insurance was dropped as the car had known mechanical problems so rather than getting it repaired, he dropped the insurance and said he was going to keep it in the garage.
> I got a beauty of a whiplash, but fortunately, was far enough behind the car in front of me so as not to be knocked into it. Sore neck, but no further damage, other than to the car which will be taken for claim evaluation this coming Thursday. Unfortunately, my favorite autobody repairman had to go to Laos to help his family and won't be back for 30 days.
> However, considering the problems others are having, this is minor. Thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful. Thanks to Sam for some great recipes, esp. the Königsberger Klöpse. I loved those when I was in Germany and shall try my hand at making them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


Great pictures, Julie. Is that another traveling vine scarf? Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> This reminds me of one of my grandma's comments when it was pouring with rain. "nice weather for ducks, but not for Pidgeons" as her married name was Pidgeon. Also of herding our cows through gateways which became knee deep in mud and losing a wellie - quite frequently. We always put any rounded stones we found on these gateways to try to help the cows have something solid to stand on but they just got swallowed up. Nowadays the farmers put concrete down.


DH still dumps rocks in the low spots on our trails through the pastures. Pretty rough but at least you don't get stuck.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I got the pattern from the main forum. I will scan and send it to you...may take a day or two.


Gweniepooh said:


> April just love the color and style of the scarf. I made owl fingerless gloves for my niece and just may need to look for this pattern. Did you get it o ravelry by any chance?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!


sassafras123 said:


> Flyty1n, so sorry you were in accident. I hope you can recover cost of repair or new car. It sounds like the man needs his license pulled.
> Aprilone, love the owl scarve. How cute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some beautiful images, thanks to mjs
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35476291?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


Wow!, Julie what beautiful pictures. I didn't know lady slippers were from the orchid family. We have some growing wild here. My FIL moved some into the flower bed at the house DS has bought, I'll have to see if they are still there next summer. With the work done on the house last summer many things were tramped & didn't bloom.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you - sounds delicious! Enjoy!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I bake it, sprinkle the inside & out with oregano, thyme, parsley, seasoning salt & pepper, then put onion & celery pieces & small chunks of butter inside, then some butter on top & roll in foil. Bake about 2-1/2 hrs at 350
> 
> My oven will definitely be full. I always hope for leftovers as it makes great fishcakes but it's pretty popular so that's pretty rare.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful to collect these pieces of your history. So interesting and I am sure, so special to you.


TNS said:


> I've only just caught up with last week's news, so many difficult situations for fellow KTPers family and friends have arisen. I'm thinking of you all as you try to support your loved ones. And now I'm up to p5 of this week and see that I think everyone is in need of a {{{{{big group hug}}}}}.
> All the talk of grandparents last week was a great coincidence as my sister had found out that our grandmother's memoirs, written for the family, had been deposited at the Brunel university in London as part of their collection of writings on working class lives, and one student had written her thesis on the basis of grandma's account. So I looked up the collection online and found that some of the student's work was on a site called "writing lives.org". Further delving led to a comments section in which one of the children she had looked after (she became a nanny after spending her childhood in John Grooms orphanage - you might remember my mentioning her before). So now I have exchanged delightful emails with this elderly gent who clearly adored her, and need to dig out some old photos to copy for him. He said he used to visit her whenever he was back in her area, and does remember my mother too.
> Now back to catch up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH is just the opposite when it comes to getting taxes done; he usually already has an appointment set with our accountant by now and they are filed before the end of February.


tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: DH was just saying a few days ago that he thinks we might have most of the tax stuff in. It almost sounded like he is ready to get them done! Um, if I come up missing, it might be because I fell over dead if he does them before April! :lol: I love him dearly, but he drives me nuts with waiting until the last second to do them. :-D


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So lovely Julie....looks soft as a cloud cloud and love both pattern and color. You are so skilled.


Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures, Julie. Is that another traveling vine scarf? Very pretty


Thanks Bonnie, it is for Bronwen- mean't to have been finished about a year ago- so I am far from a Ninja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too; will be glad to see Jynx here again.


thewren said:


> that is wonderful news - can hardly wait. excellent news that someone else is going to take care of mother for a change - took far too long for that to happen. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't forget to send Heidi here too; I could use someone to purge relentlessly!


Swedenme said:


> And then this way please


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So lovely Julie....looks soft as a cloud cloud and love both pattern and color. You are so skilled.


Thanks,
It is really a gossamer weight yarn- so it is very light weight- fortunately having silk in the mix, surprisingly strong. The pattern- the Traveling Vine I taught in one of Shirley's (Designer1234) Workshops a couple of years ago now- I found it first back in about 1987, and knitted it for myself and both my girls- a traditional French stocking pattern!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Yay, Tim, indeed!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow!, Julie what beautiful pictures. I didn't know lady slippers were from the orchid family. We have some growing wild here. My FIL moved some into the flower bed at the house DS has bought, I'll have to see if they are still there next summer. With the work done on the house last summer many things were tramped & didn't bloom.


It is such a pity when things get tramped- but hopefully they may recover. Weren't the images spectacular?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Re: the eppidemic of husband & health issues......Not wanting to get into deep religious beliefs but just need to say I alway heard that Satan really goes after those that are doing "good" works so with that in mind we know those of us here are doing something right. We are wrapped from above by the good Lord and never given more than we can shoulder/handle with His help. God bless us all!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, thanks for the update on Jynx. It will be good to hear from her again.
> 
> Mags, sorry your DD is also having husband troubles, a real epidemic of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Southern Gal but sorry to hear about th pneumonia. Hopefully with the medicatons this will clear up more quickly now. Boy you have been cooking a lot! I get in moods like that from time to time and DH loves it...LOL. 


Southern Gal said:


> sam, we love our fur babies don't we. i have the cats inside, harper and scout, plus the snorkie pup maddi, its constant cleaning, hair everywhere, so i understand. i love them to death, love the company, love the antics.......but i have decided after the two cats are gone, no more indoor cats, i have a outside tom we had fixed and is still a young one. i enjoy him, but am so over the litter box. luckily that is bj's job............
> i have been inside for a couple days, have suffered through what i thought was a chest cold, but after 2nd trip to dr. and loads of stuff and treatments, i am dealing with pneumonia in left lung, i am breathing better, still sleeping sitting up in recliner. oh the coughing. but i am knocking out the ear warmer and boot cuff sets i am doing for the nieces Christmas gifts.
> we are having another cold snap, so i guess i am feeling some better, plus the steroids are hyping me up, i cooked a pot of chili yesterday, roasted tons of healthy veggies, made stacks of pancakes for bj to reheat, did biscuits, and sausage, (i never cook much, but was in the mood) everyone stay healthy, love to you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your soup sounds yummy.


jonibee said:


> I made "Clean Up The Kitchen Soup (otherwise know as clean out the fridge) ..Saute' onions, celery, carrots, potatoes (raw) that are cubed, garlic (all chpd) to this add a can of broth any kind, a can of tomatoes, any veggies leftover or frozen, or canned plus any leftover meat chpd into small pieces. Add water to a desirable level in the pan. Bring the mixture to a boil then turn down to simmer. Add what spices you like Oregano, Parsley, Marjoram along with pepper and salt. You can add pasta or rice (a small amount as it soaks up the liquid). Taste it and when all the contents are cooked serve along with a crusty bread..This is great after being outside in the cold...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tim is amazing. Let him know how proud of him his adopted virtual auntie is of him. 


jheiens said:


> Tim confronted Ben last Sunday afternoon after church, asking if there was going to be a divorce. I didn't hear the rest of the conversation. (Ben was here doing his laundry. He had intended to stay for dinner. But he decided to go back to his place following that conversation with Tim and so he did.)
> 
> Tim has not mentioned him to me or his mom since and seems to be doing quite well with school work and at home. His anxiety seems to be coming out in repeating the first words of whatever sentence he is about to speak, at least 4x before he gets it out. The finger-twisting he does when having these feelings has returned a bit but some of it can also be habit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know why but this posted originally w/o my comment...Anyway thank you April; I've sent you a PM.



Gweniepooh said:


> April just love the color and style of the scarf. I made owl fingerless gloves for my niece and just may need to look for this pattern. Did you get it on ravelry by any chance?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Triple ditto! 


RookieRetiree said:


> Way to go Tim, Cashmeregma's DGS and DN of busyworkerbee...the triumphs that these young people accomplish are inspiring!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie that scarf is absolutely elequent; beautiful soft color and the texture looks so soft and airy. Love the stitch pattern too.

Nice sunrise too. 


Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Breathtaking photos....thank you for posting.


Lurker 2 said:


> Some beautiful images, thanks to mjs
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35476291?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie that scarf is absolutely elequent; beautiful soft color and the texture looks so soft and airy. Love the stitch pattern too.
> 
> Nice sunrise too.


Thanks Gwen! (double thanks) there was just a flash of red this morning, when I looked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Breathtaking photos....thank you for posting.


I thought some of them were really super!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you April. I've sent you a PM.



Bonnie7591 said:


> DH still dumps rocks in the low spots on our trails through the pastures. Pretty rough but at least you don't get stuck.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


Beautiful sunrise Julie and a lovely scarf . The yarn looks gorgeous 
Is it soft because it looks very soft


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....the red strip is rather dramatic isn't it. Even when I get up early for me the way the house is positioned I don't see the sunrise well enough to photograph and well...you know I'm not usually an earlier riser...LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Gwen! (double thanks) there was just a flash of red this morning, when I looked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunrise Julie and a lovely scarf . The yarn looks gorgeous
> Is it soft because it looks very soft


Thanks, Sonja!
Yes it is largely mohair, with silk, and a smidgeon of merino. Got two balls at a knock down price.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Think my eyes are going square . I'm knitting what was a simple top down . cardigan then I decided it needed a border so I've decided to add some flowers in grass , .i don't think I thought this through . I'm not only knitting the graph upside down but I've got four different colours going in little bobbins on 8 different flowers 9 rows to go and counting


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just skipping through quickly to let you all know that I heard from our sweet Dreamweaver and Jynx may be able to rejoin us in March .. her brother will be taking over the care of their mother and Jynx will have some time to take care of herself and be able to do some thing around the house and garden and spend time with her daughters and granddaughters. It's good to know that she'll be back with us.


I finally made it to the post office to empty the p o box. It was a nice surprise to find a Christmas card from Jinx along with all the junk mail! Sent her a message thaning her. She is very busy this month. Mom birthdays and VB games and car recall. It was so nice to hear from her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> On April 14 some years ago, my SO and I had our first lunch date, and he said he was going to do his taxes that night after he got home from work! :shock: Nothing like waiting until the last minute...


My DH waits until the last minute every year. Drives me nuts!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary took today off but i suspect he will go back to work on monday - he is feeling good and is bored so probably good he is going back to work. he appreciates all the prayers and good wishes from all of you. --- sam


I am glad Gary seems to be doing better. Is he still having memory issues and headache?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with merle - why let the government have the interest - it's as good in your pocket as theirs. --- sam


Yes, I understand both of your reasoning, but I want it done and over with. I don't expect to pay and send it in until a few days before, but don't give me a nervous breakdown waiting for you to do them. I don't know how many times "we" didn't have a paper needed at the last minute, eithe because he misplaced it, or the bank didn't send it, and I was the one who had to scramble to find it. We almost never get a return, and I am happy to wait to send it. I just want the peace of mind knowing it's done but for putting the check in the mail! I have too many other things going on at that time to want to worry about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would need to watch her carefully - she is great at getting rid of stuff. and if it just happens to be laying around - well i'm just saying - you'll need to watch closely. lol --- sam


 :-D I know. And I am actually starting to get rid of stuff as I have a bit of energy. I have been doing a little then sitting down.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are your DH & mine related? :lol: :lol: Our taxes are never done until the last minute, everything goes in a box for the whole year & with the farm there are tons f bills to be sorted so it takes days :roll:


 :lol: I think so!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad to hear that he has done so well through both surgeries.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think my eyes are going square . I'm knitting what was a simple top down . cardigan then I decided it needed a border so I've decided to add some flowers in grass , .i don't think I thought this through . I'm not only knitting the graph upside down but I've got four different colours going in little bobbins on 8 different flowers 9 rows to go and counting


Intarsia is such fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Ever since we found out the cost of paying a tax preparer can be deducted from your taxes, we have always had them done by a professional. Much less stressful.


We used to have someone else do it. Then we had less to file on, so it was fairly easy to do our own, plus my aunt used to work for one of those companies, so gets the software and does several besides hers, and we use her computer with the software and DH does them with her there for any questions.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.collective-evolution.com/2016/01/27/4-unforeseen-health-benefits-of-knitting/

Check out these health benefits of knitting. I think we already knew this in our hearts, but it is fun to see others now know it as well.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the pictures and the updates, but sorry for the pneumonia. Thanks for sharing the beautiful knitting and the sunrises, also the furbaby pawprints on hearts. Love my shedding beagle and am happy daily to vacuum up after her as she does my heart good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just to this in my email and had to share. Just amazing. TTYL

http://biggeekdad.com/2016/01/the-elephants-that-came-to-dinner/


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just to this in my email and had to share. Just amazing. TTYL
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/01/the-elephants-that-came-to-dinner/


~~~I got this the other day.....really awesome. A strong point for nature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just to this in my email and had to share. Just amazing. TTYL
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/01/the-elephants-that-came-to-dinner/


Quite amazing- thanks for posting this Gwen!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Re: the eppidemic of husband & health issues......Not wanting to get into deep religious beliefs but just need to say I alway heard that Satan really goes after those that are doing "good" works so with that in mind we know those of us here are doing something right. We are wrapped from above by the good Lord and never given more than we can shoulder/handle with His help. God bless us all!
> 
> Mags, sorry your DD is also having husband troubles, a real epidemic of it.


Your first statement is so accurate, Gwen.

I believe so deeply that the basis of this mess in my family is based on the fact that Susan is making such strides in helping so many others to move out of the very deep pits their lives have become because of bad decisions they've made; and Satan is hoping/expecting her to just chuck all of those clients back into the mire they are struggling to climb out of with her help. . . . .especially since she found so much support in Ben in the previous 3 years. He was a strong rock for her and her efforts. When the focus broadened and enlarged its scope, Ben caved in and become the person he is right now.

I fear that he may not have the inner strength and reliance on God to climb out of his own pit that he seems to be digging deeper each week.

We are greatly concerned about Ben; but we must keep on keeping on in the paths God has guided us toward.

Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just to this in my email and had to share. Just amazing. TTYL
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/01/the-elephants-that-came-to-dinner/


Saw this a few weeks ago. Amazing pictures, I love the baby elephant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your first statement is so accurate, Gwen.
> 
> I believe so deeply that the basis of this mess in my family is based on the fact that Susan is making such strides in helping so many others to move out of the very deep pits their lives have become because of bad decisions they've made; and Satan is hoping/expecting her to just chuck all of those clients back into the mire they are struggling to climb out of with her help. . . . .especially since she found so much support in Ben in the previous 3 years. He was a strong rock for her and her efforts. When the focus broadened and enlarged its scope, Ben caved in and become the person he is right now.
> 
> ...


The Satanic influence is real though. But like Peter when he decided to walk on water like the Master, he had to keep his focus on Christ.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Satanic influence is real though. But like Peter when he decided to walk on water like the Master, he had to keep his focus on Christ.


Right on, Julie!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 6pm here and I have gotten the dishes and laundry done. Greg did the vacuuming while I was down in the laundry room. I hope he is going to be making spaghetti. 

Spoke to Dave the neighbor from the previous building. He is such a sweet fella. He said the reaction to the fundraiser is turning out to be bigger then he thought. I am just overwhelmed by it all. I am a giver not a taker and I so appreciate all he is doing for us.&#128546;

Did this hat while waiting on the laundry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, how wonderful to connect to your grandmother and stories of her life!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Sam, thanks for the recipes. I love soup, too, and am always ready to try new recipes. Thanks, too, for those providing summaries and updates on folks. Prayers for those in need.


Thanks from me too Sam and ladies for the summary. Lots of good soup recipes there and I really like the Nieman Marcus cookie recipe.

Oneapril, your scarf is pretty and I love the colour. It's close to the colour of the sweater that I'm making.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, you must realise that to take is what you need right now. Accepting gracefully will make the donors feel justified in what they do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> How is are your eyes, by now, budasha?


Thanks for asking. My left eye is now okay but the infection moved to the right. It looks like a blood vessel has burst. I'm using the drops in it now and will see the doc on Thursday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years. He's had something ''snap'' in his personality. Susan finally had to ask him to leave our home before she had a breakdown herself. He's become loud, angry, snippy, and belligerent to her. Quite unlike anything we've seen from him before. The accusations he's thrown at her are totally unfounded and the attempt to slit his wrist ended up looking like a cry for help; but he doesn't appear interested in helping himself by taking advantage of the professional help he's been offered.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time. Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Not very good news. Could he be bipolar and needs meds?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I would hope he will listen to you and get help. Of course, I am wondering if there is a physical problem, such as a brain tumor, that could be causing this sudden change in personality. For sure he needs a complete workup, but it sounds like that may not be possible. Prayers for you.
> While waiting for about 5 minutes in a traffic jam, this on the way home, I got struck a good blow from behind by a Mercedes SUV. Got a nice whip lash, but was fortunate that my little Golf's back bumper held though it was pushed up into the trunk and the back deck no longer opens properly. Fortunately, a BYU police car saw the whole thing and came to help. Turns out that there was another car accident several blocks south of my rear end collision, which held up the Provo City police. I have the police report and was sent on my way. Have spent the evening getting a claim filed . The claim is filed with my own insurance as it turns out that the fellow who hit me (he is 86) told me that his Mercedes has a transmission problem and so just leaps forward from time to time. He gave the policeman his insurance info and I called his insurance only to discover that his insurance expired in October last year. His insurance rep said that the insurance was dropped as the car had known mechanical problems so rather than getting it repaired, he dropped the insurance and said he was going to keep it in the garage.
> I got a beauty of a whiplash, but fortunately, was far enough behind the car in front of me so as not to be knocked into it. Sore neck, but no further damage, other than to the car which will be taken for claim evaluation this coming Thursday. Unfortunately, my favorite autobody repairman had to go to Laos to help his family and won't be back for 30 days.
> However, considering the problems others are having, this is minor. Thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful. Thanks to Sam for some great recipes, esp. the Königsberger Klöpse. I loved those when I was in Germany and shall try my hand at making them.


I hope you went to the doctor and had a check up after the crash.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thought you were claiming to be a slow knitting ninja?! That lace work must have taken some time, and it's so pretty, both the colour and the lovely lace pattern.


Yes, it is lovely, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just skipping through quickly to let you all know that I heard from our sweet Dreamweaver and Jynx may be able to rejoin us in March .. her brother will be taking over the care of their mother and Jynx will have some time to take care of herself and be able to do some thing around the house and garden and spend time with her daughters and granddaughters. It's good to know that she'll be back with us.


I was just wondering about her the other day. I thought she was really busy looking after her mother. Good that her brother will now shoulder this responsibility.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary took today off but i suspect he will go back to work on monday - he is feeling good and is bored so probably good he is going back to work. he appreciates all the prayers and good wishes from all of you. --- sam


Has he regained some of his memory?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, thanks for the update on Jynx. It will be good to hear from her again.
> 
> Mags, sorry your DD is also having husband troubles, a real epidemic of it.
> 
> ...


My DH would be frothing at the mouth to get at the Northern Pike. He sure loved his fish.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> Not very good news. Could he be bipolar and needs meds?


Not any evidence of this before and the present behavior does not seem to reflect the typical symptoms of that diagnosis, Liz.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


Beautiful sunrise. Is that a scarf? It looks so soft.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - wasn't it you that was thinking of knitting a dickie. look at this one. --- sam

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/frostbite-cowl.html

should have looked at this a bit more - it is way more than a dickie - but it is a different type cowl. sorry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: I think so!


Here too. We often have to pay extra as he has been known to ask for an extension. And....this is with having someone else do the taxes, just getting the time to get them in order to give to him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure where this day has gone - went over for breakfast this morning and spent some time working a couple crosswords - was back here a few minutes and ron - my computer man called and asked if i wanted to try the mexican restaurant that had just opened here in town - he also had to go to mannards for some insulation. he is doing some mega remodeling. 

i was not impressed with the food but did not complain since ron picked up the bill. spent a couple of hours wandering around manards (a local big box store like lowes) - they even have a grocery section. good heavens.

i came home planning on getting on here and getting caught up and could not keep my eyes open - laid down and woke up after seven o'clock. 

so now i will attempt to catch up. looks like you people have been really chatty today - good i just had a nap. ---sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just to this in my email and had to share. Just amazing. TTYL
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/01/the-elephants-that-came-to-dinner/


Unbelievable. They are such magnificent animals. Can you imagine being there and seeing them wander through the lobby! A once in a lifetime experience. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey southern gal - good to hear from you - for the cough at bedtime you should rub vicks on the bottom of your feet - put on some heave socks - it should help the cough - and yes - it really works.

i miss hickory a lot - i do not miss the mess she created - i can't believe how much cleaner my house is - but i would still take her back in a minute - she was such a dear.

tip kitty is in and out several times during the day and night - it is almost like having a dog. lol --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> sam, we love our fur babies don't we. i have the cats inside, harper and scout, plus the snorkie pup maddi, its constant cleaning, hair everywhere, so i understand. i love them to death, love the company, love the antics.......but i have decided after the two cats are gone, no more indoor cats, i have a outside tom we had fixed and is still a young one. i enjoy him, but am so over the litter box. luckily that is bj's job............
> i have been inside for a couple days, have suffered through what i thought was a chest cold, but after 2nd trip to dr. and loads of stuff and treatments, i am dealing with pneumonia in left lung, i am breathing better, still sleeping sitting up in recliner. oh the coughing. but i am knocking out the ear warmer and boot cuff sets i am doing for the nieces Christmas gifts.
> we are having another cold snap, so i guess i am feeling some better, plus the steroids are hyping me up, i cooked a pot of chili yesterday, roasted tons of healthy veggies, made stacks of pancakes for bj to reheat, did biscuits, and sausage, (i never cook much, but was in the mood) everyone stay healthy, love to you all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Not any evidence of this before and the present behavior does not seem to reflect the typical symptoms of that diagnosis, Liz.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm so sorry; it's a very sad state.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so off to do some knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


Julie, a true work of art. Love that yarn too. Bronwen is a very lucky to receive such beautiful knitting, whether for her or the children. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well done.

Gorgeous sunset too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds very yummy jonibee. --- sam



jonibee said:


> I made "Clean Up The Kitchen Soup (otherwise know as clean out the fridge) ..Saute' onions, celery, carrots, potatoes (raw) that are cubed, garlic (all chpd) to this add a can of broth any kind, a can of tomatoes, any veggies leftover or frozen, or canned plus any leftover meat chpd into small pieces. Add water to a desirable level in the pan. Bring the mixture to a boil then turn down to simmer. Add what spices you like Oregano, Parsley, Marjoram along with pepper and salt. You can add pasta or rice (a small amount as it soaks up the liquid). Taste it and when all the contents are cooked serve along with a crusty bread..This is great after being outside in the cold...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some beautiful images, thanks to mjs
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35476291?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


Stunning!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

life moves on doesn't it joy - it is good news that tim is handling this in such a good manner - one less worry for the rest of you.

seems early to be making decisions as to what you are taking next year - i will have to ask bailee if they have done that yet at defiance high school. you should invite that doctor to the graduation.

i've been wanting to ask - how is don - i know it's been a while since he was sick - just wondering if there were any lasting effects. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Tim confronted Ben last Sunday afternoon after church, asking if there was going to be a divorce. I didn't hear the rest of the conversation. (Ben was here doing his laundry. He had intended to stay for dinner. But he decided to go back to his place following that conversation with Tim and so he did.)
> 
> Tim has not mentioned him to me or his mom since and seems to be doing quite well with school work and at home. His anxiety seems to be coming out in repeating the first words of whatever sentence he is about to speak, at least 4x before he gets it out. The finger-twisting he does when having these feelings has returned a bit but some of it can also be habit.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

80° - how heavenly. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. Thanks for the cucumber and spinach soup recipes, two of my most favorite veggies. Well. the weatherman has lied again to us. No rain in the forecast for Southern California and it's going to be in the low 80's for about 4 days. No help for our drought stricken state or at least the "lower" half. Have a wonderful rest of the week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sister had same discussion with a doctor . Her first pregnancy went perfect
> Right till the end , my nephew was left brain damaged due to lack of oxygen
> Her second pregnancy was rough and at 8 months she lost so much blood it was touch and go for her . They told her the baby was either dead or would be severely brain damaged so best to abort . First she said ok but then something made her change her mind and my niece was born . No problems at all


Amazing. So glad niece has no problems but sorry about your nephew.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> We were also warned, when DN #3 was expected, that she might not survive long because of all her physical problems, This girl graduates high school at the end of this year, a normal school with some assistance from a great Special Education Unit and staff. This is the niece that is on the cattle team and while it has been a rocky road, it has been a good one. When I go with her to the shows, I normally do the overnight ones, I only intercede with the teachers if there is a problem they have missed. I bring it quietly to their attention. For all that DN#3 is blind in one eye, she is looking forward to learning to drive, something I never thought she would be able to do legally.


BRAVO to those who overcome!!!! Might I say they also inspire. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen and Amen.


jheiens said:


> Right on, Julie!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Martina, concerned about your sister. Infection is nothing to fool around with or wait on, so I'm hoping they get the results from the test soon. It isn't easy living a distance from her, but nothing about this is easy. Thinking of you and sending healing wishes and the best of care for your sister.

Budasha, sorry the other eye is full-blown with the infection now. Hope this is soon over for you.

Ohio Joy, such distressing news of your SIL. Life just keeps presenting one challenge after the other. I hope he gets the help he needs whether it is still as a part of your family or not, but I know your DD doesn't have to accept abuse. Thinking of you and your DD and know her life is better for having you in it. I saw where someone said about Satan going after those who do good. Just finished listening to the story of Job and how he was tested but never cursed God. He didn't do anything to deserve this but nonetheless...

flyty1n, love that article. Confirms what I learned at a Sheep & Wool Festival where the speaker claimed these health benefits and reaching the same state as monks with meditation. So lovely. Not sure I reach that state often but it's nice to know there is the possibility and that I'm healthier for it. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Gwen, loved that!!! Re: elephants who came to dinner. So sorry to hear about your DD's marriage. Life sure throws dung at us at times.

TNS, enjoying the stories of the farm, play on names and history of your grandma. Precious memories.

Cmaliza, those hideabeds are so heavy. Ask me how I know and one of the reason I had a double herniated disc. It is surprising that they wouldn't take the couch and they did the same thing to me years ago. Shocking, as I was quite happy with what I had and thought someone else would be too. I found it out at the curb for the garbage and then my MIL recovered it for me in a gorgeous fabric and I thought it was fantastic, but not in their eyes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH is at recitals so thought I would get on for a bit but actually need to review again about that provisional cast on. Yup, still procrastinating.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did Dave mention if the fund raiser is also a fund me page? I am so pleased it is going well. Any help you can get is certainly well deserved.

DH and I worked together on supper tonight. He did fresh cooked potatoes, carrots, onions, and squash. Also cooked burgers while I made some of the dinner rolls using the bread machine to make the dough. Al was yummy. Hope Greg did the spaghetti.



gagesmom said:


> Approaching 6pm here and I have gotten the dishes and laundry done. Greg did the vacuuming while I was down in the laundry room. I hope he is going to be making spaghetti.
> 
> Spoke to Dave the neighbor from the previous building. He is such a sweet fella. He said the reaction to the fundraiser is turning out to be bigger then he thought. I am just overwhelmed by it all. I am a giver not a taker and I so appreciate all he is doing for us.😢
> 
> Did this hat while waiting on the laundry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, healing energy sent your way. Hope eye infection heals soon.
Julie, luscious scarf. Love the color and cloud softness.
Maya and I had our walk, geese solute do us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thought I'd share some photos of our winter here this year. Can't believe it is like this in the beginning of February. Now weather man says Monday will be below/near freezing and rain. Unimaginable. These are looking across our fenced back yard; only sign of it being winter are the leaf-less trees. Oh, you can also see part of the playscape DH built for DD when she was young.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The Yarn Saga is finally over. Just got an email from Loveknitting and they cancelled my order. Actually a little disappointed now as it was a very good price and I as going to do another skirt for DGD for Christmas with the double yarn order. Well, at last it is resolved, so I am thankful for that.

Here is a really good video on provisional cast-on.





I'm ready to go!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thought I'd share some photos of our winter here this year. Can't believe it is like this in the beginning of February. Now weather man says Monday will be below/near freezing and rain. Unimaginable. These are looking across our fenced back yard; only sign of it being winter are the leaf-less trees. Oh, you can also see part of the playscape DH built for DD when she was young.


Wow Gwen, that really is like Spring already. You are way ahead of us, but we've been way warmer than normal too. We had a dusting of snow this morning, but quite light. Freezing rain is the worst. Sure hope you don't get that.

Hope that sewing machine is as good as new when you get it back and not too expensive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that another traveling vine scarf julie? beautiful sunrise. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> not sure where this day has gone - went over for breakfast this morning and spent some time working a couple crosswords - was back here a few minutes and ron - my computer man called and asked if i wanted to try the mexican restaurant that had just opened here in town - he also had to go to mannards for some insulation. he is doing some mega remodeling.
> 
> i was not impressed with the food but did not complain since ron picked up the bill. spent a couple of hours wandering around manards (a local big box store like lowes) - they even have a grocery section. good heavens.
> 
> ...


doesn't sound like the new place will be any competition for the Mexican restaurant we all went to when we were there. The food there was very good. I'm glad Ron is doing well. Mennards is really growing around here and with them, Home Depot and Lowe's, the DIY'ers have lots of choices.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One more set of photos and then I'll go knit. Winter sky and then my sweet kitties. Some of you may remember Alfred from when we got him as an older kitten but don't remember ever introducing Socks and Zorro so here they are.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> not sure where this day has gone - went over for breakfast this morning and spent some time working a couple crosswords - was back here a few minutes and ron - my computer man called and asked if i wanted to try the mexican restaurant that had just opened here in town - he also had to go to mannards for some insulation. he is doing some mega remodeling.
> 
> i was not impressed with the food but did not complain since ron picked up the bill. spent a couple of hours wandering around manards (a local big box store like lowes) - they even have a grocery section. good heavens.
> 
> ...


Sam, it sounds like watching Heidi do all that cleaning was exhausting. Too bad that Mexican restaurant wasn't good but sounds like the old one is wonderful. I'm sure you miss Hickory, mess and all. They are worth it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more set of photos and then I'll go knit. Winter sky and then my sweet kitties. Some of you may remember Alfred from when we got him as an older kitten but don't remember ever introducing Socks and Zorro so here they are.


Gwen, Socks is just like our Beauty that we had years ago when we lived in Florida. My, but that was about 48 yrs. ago. Like a cat in formal tuxedo. They are lovely cats.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I left her a link on a PM on her Facebook page so I hope she finds us....it was the previous tea party when I left the link. We'll find her and gently guide her through the maze of KP.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Sam, thanks for the recipes. I love soup, too, and am always ready to try new recipes. Thanks, too, for those providing summaries and updates on folks. Prayers for those in need.


That's so pretty.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics Gwen.

Greg and I just finished watching Gran Torino with Clint Eastwood. Good grief I am crying like a baby girl. Great movie.


Have been stuffy nosed and sneezing all day. Thought I had started to feel better from Monday but I think not. Sore throat, headache. Red sore nose from blowing it all day.&#128567;

Thinking bedtime early tonight.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, don't forget to tell Heidi you are lining up jobs for her on several continents and to get her passport ready! Seriously, she sounds like a sweetheart!


thewren said:


> hey southern gal - good to hear from you - for the cough at bedtime you should rub vicks on the bottom of your feet - put on some heave socks - it should help the cough - and yes - it really works.
> 
> i miss hickory a lot - i do not miss the mess she created - i can't believe how much cleaner my house is - but i would still take her back in a minute - she was such a dear.
> 
> tip kitty is in and out several times during the day and night - it is almost like having a dog. lol --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

They are sweet kitties. Love the white nose!


Gweniepooh said:


> One more set of photos and then I'll go knit. Winter sky and then my sweet kitties. Some of you may remember Alfred from when we got him as an older kitten but don't remember ever introducing Socks and Zorro so here they are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are stunning julie - thanks for sharing. i loved the damsel fly. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Some beautiful images, thanks to mjs
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35476291?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gwenniepooh, Love the pictures..good to see a flower in February. Think your furbabies are great. Your Socks looks like my Katy. Sam, how did you get Tip Kitty to be so well trained to the outside? I would love to get rid of the litter boxes (one upstairs, one downstairs).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure i would be moved to getting it done any time soon. will she appreciate it? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie, it is for Bronwen- mean't to have been finished about a year ago- so I am far from a Ninja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be spectacular as always sonja - very anxious to see it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Think my eyes are going square . I'm knitting what was a simple top down . cardigan then I decided it needed a border so I've decided to add some flowers in grass , .i don't think I thought this through . I'm not only knitting the graph upside down but I've got four different colours going in little bobbins on 8 different flowers 9 rows to go and counting


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Yay, Tim, indeed!


you go Tim


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks from me too Sam and ladies for the summary.
> 
> ~~~Absolutely....the beginnings each week are wonderful, and represent a great dedication by several lovely folks! Thanks again and again, and again and again, and again, etc. etc.! :thumbup: :thumbup: Bouquets to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but yet it gets done - why the fuss. --- sam

this sounds kind of short and i really didn't mean it to. i'm the world's greatest procrastinator - so the husbands actions seem natural. maybe it is just a man thing. heidi would agree with you - she likes to see things happen in a timely manner.



tami_ohio said:


> My DH waits until the last minute every year. Drives me nuts!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you have been sick, hope it's better soon. My mom used to put onions on us & it's amazing how quickly it cleared a bad chest. PM me if your interested in it.
> On the bright side you will have your Christmas knitting done long before the rest of us.
> 
> I agree with the others, you did more cooking when you're sick then I do when well. I need to quit being so lazy this winter.


i figure its the steroids, the dr.said they may hype me up. trust me for 2 wks i have done the very basics and nothing else. i have been in now for 3 days straight, i did go today, bj treated me to a pedicure for valentines day, i had them paint my toes purple, that was Keagans fav. color. i always wear one purple pinkie no matter what color my fingernails are for him. bj did get a pedi also, no color though, i talked him into doing it once a month to keep a check on his feet, since he is diabetic. we enjoyed the time, just us and the two working on us. so we enjoyed the time. that was my big outing for the day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi doesn't think he is quite right but it would be pretty hard to get him to the doctor now. he has this macho thing going on. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am glad Gary seems to be doing better. Is he still having memory issues and headache?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


wow, beautiful, to both pictures, what are you knitting? love the pattern and the color, so soft looking.
i hope one day to be that kind of a knitter, i still stay with the simple stuff.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with heidi around you would need a bit of energy to hold on to the stuff you don't want in the dust bin. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> :-D I know. And I am actually starting to get rid of stuff as I have a bit of energy. I have been doing a little then sitting down.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> seems early to be making decisions as to what you are taking next year - you should invite that doctor to the graduation.
> sam


~~~to Joy....my thought at the time, too....invite that first doctor to Tim's graduation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is wonderful - loved it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just to this in my email and had to share. Just amazing. TTYL
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/01/the-elephants-that-came-to-dinner/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not of the accident. heidi just has this feeling that all is not good. i hope she is wrong. --- sam



budasha said:


> Has he regained some of his memory?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

burgers on the grill? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Did Dave mention if the fund raiser is also a fund me page? I am so pleased it is going well. Any help you can get is certainly well deserved.
> 
> DH and I worked together on supper tonight. He did fresh cooked potatoes, carrots, onions, and squash. Also cooked burgers while I made some of the dinner rolls using the bread machine to make the dough. Al was yummy. Hope Greg did the spaghetti.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> life moves on doesn't it joy - it is good news that tim is handling this in such a good manner - one less worry for the rest of you.
> 
> seems early to be making decisions as to what you are taking next year - i will have to ask bailee if they have done that yet at defiance high school. you should invite that doctor to the graduation.
> 
> i've been wanting to ask - how is don - i know it's been a while since he was sick - just wondering if there were any lasting effects. --- sam


Sam, it really isn't terribly early to get the seniors and their class schedules organized. He has also received an application to the National Honor Society but will not qualify because he will not be taking a couple of the classes that are required nor will he be doing the required community service/work contributions or awards needed to even make application. He is just not physically or developmentally able to do either of those--the first because of the CP and the second because of the autism limits. However, academically, he is well-qualified to contend for the valedictorian honor. Tim has a pretty consistent 3.85 - 4.0 grade point so far--nothing lower.

Don is doing very well physically and mentally for the most part--as long as it involves his interests in work things or gun stuff, i.e., repairs, cleaning, target practices, etc. Minor details like remembering to put all the dishes in the kitchen, recalling whatever he left this room to go into that room for, etc. Those details often slip his mind. However, since none of them are life-threatening and they do not represent slipping into dementia, we will deal with them while keeping an eye on all these things.

The situation with Ben does not help life in general, of course, but this too shall pass. And we do not have to answer to God for the behaviors, words, mean-spirited attitudes that have been spewed here in recent months.

Thanks to all y'all for the care and prayers expressed regarding our circumstances here at home. You mean a lot to me and Don.

Take care and keep well; and I'll try to get back tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, healing energy sent for Gary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some very cute kittens there gwen - and lovely sky - but i am oh so ready to see sunshine through the branches with real green leaves on them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> One more set of photos and then I'll go knit. Winter sky and then my sweet kitties. Some of you may remember Alfred from when we got him as an older kitten but don't remember ever introducing Socks and Zorro so here they are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is indeed a sweetheart - and she puts up with me even though i exaberate her "once" in a while. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, don't forget to tell Heidi you are lining up jobs for her on several continents and to get her passport ready! Seriously, she sounds like a sweetheart!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she says she would love to do it. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, don't forget to tell Heidi you are lining up jobs for her on several continents and to get her passport ready! Seriously, she sounds like a sweetheart!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> sam, we love our fur babies don't we. i have the cats inside, harper and scout, plus the snorkie pup maddi, its constant cleaning, hair everywhere, so i understand. i love them to death, love the company, love the antics.......but i have decided after the two cats are gone, no more indoor cats, i have a outside tom we had fixed and is still a young one. i enjoy him, but am so over the litter box. luckily that is bj's job............
> i have been inside for a couple days, have suffered through what i thought was a chest cold, but after 2nd trip to dr. and loads of stuff and treatments, i am dealing with pneumonia in left lung, i am breathing better, still sleeping sitting up in recliner. oh the coughing. but i am knocking out the ear warmer and boot cuff sets i am doing for the nieces Christmas gifts.
> we are having another cold snap, so i guess i am feeling some better, plus the steroids are hyping me up, i cooked a pot of chili yesterday, roasted tons of healthy veggies, made stacks of pancakes for bj to reheat, did biscuits, and sausage, (i never cook much, but was in the mood) everyone stay healthy, love to you all.


I am glad to see you post! Prayers you are soon over the pneumonia. Would you share your recipe for biscuits please? I am looking for a good buttermilk biscuits recipe similar to KFC or Bob Evans. We miss you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim confronted Ben last Sunday afternoon after church, asking if there was going to be a divorce. I didn't hear the rest of the conversation. (Ben was here doing his laundry. He had intended to stay for dinner. But he decided to go back to his place following that conversation with Tim and so he did.)
> 
> Tim has not mentioned him to me or his mom since and seems to be doing quite well with school work and at home. His anxiety seems to be coming out in repeating the first words of whatever sentence he is about to speak, at least 4x before he gets it out. The finger-twisting he does when having these feelings has returned a bit but some of it can also be habit.
> 
> ...


Go Tim! We are so proud of him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad all well with Don. What a special relationship. Know what you mean about DH procrastinating taxes. Thank you, it is so much easier to knit a lighter cover than black.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

getting a pedi together sounds like so much fun and i agree - a great way to keep abreast of how his feet are. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> i figure its the steroids, the dr.said they may hype me up. trust me for 2 wks i have done the very basics and nothing else. i have been in now for 3 days straight, i did go today, bj treated me to a pedicure for valentines day, i had them paint my toes purple, that was Keagans fav. color. i always wear one purple pinkie no matter what color my fingernails are for him. bj did get a pedi also, no color though, i talked him into doing it once a month to keep a check on his feet, since he is diabetic. we enjoyed the time, just us and the two working on us. so we enjoyed the time. that was my big outing for the day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Cashmeregma Congratulations to your grandson, also. And to his Mum for her decision. All medical staff need to remember that they aren't gods, even if some behave as though they are.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We were also warned, when DN #3 was expected, that she might not survive long because of all her physical problems, This girl graduates high school at the end of this year, a normal school with some assistance from a great Special Education Unit and staff. This is the niece that is on the cattle team and while it has been a rocky road, it has been a good one. When I go with her to the shows, I normally do the overnight ones, I only intercede with the teachers if there is a problem they have missed. I bring it quietly to their attention. For all that DN#3 is blind in one eye, she is looking forward to learning to drive, something I never thought she would be able to do legally.


Such a blessing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whew - all caught up - yeah. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've only just caught up with last week's news, so many difficult situations for fellow KTPers family and friends have arisen. I'm thinking of you all as you try to support your loved ones. And now I'm up to p5 of this week and see that I think everyone is in need of a {{{{{big group hug}}}}}.
> All the talk of grandparents last week was a great coincidence as my sister had found out that our grandmother's memoirs, written for the family, had been deposited at the Brunel university in London as part of their collection of writings on working class lives, and one student had written her thesis on the basis of grandma's account. So I looked up the collection online and found that some of the student's work was on a site called "writing lives.org". Further delving led to a comments section in which one of the children she had looked after (she became a nanny after spending her childhood in John Grooms orphanage - you might remember my mentioning her before). So now I have exchanged delightful emails with this elderly gent who clearly adored her, and need to dig out some old photos to copy for him. He said he used to visit her whenever he was back in her area, and does remember my mother too.
> Now back to catch up!


Very interesting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think my eyes are going square . I'm knitting what was a simple top down . cardigan then I decided it needed a border so I've decided to add some flowers in grass , .i don't think I thought this through . I'm not only knitting the graph upside down but I've got four different colours going in little bobbins on 8 different flowers 9 rows to go and counting


 :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just picked it up, after a hiatus of several months! Have done about 9 rows only!


Oh.....that'll teach me! - still think it's really pretty!

On a similar theme of jumping to conclusions, alluding to an exchange between Gwen and Sam last week, what would you think if you read
"after exchanging a little more banter both Gwen and Sam retired to bed" ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Right on, Julie!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: It is so true, Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Melody, you must realise that to take is what you need right now. Accepting gracefully will make the donors feel justified in what they do.


I agree, with a slight modification- I would use the word 'accept' rather than 'take'. I've read a little more carefully and see that Mary uses that word too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Wonderful to collect these pieces of your history. So interesting and I am sure, so special to you.


Yes, very special. I've suggested my in-laws do something similar, but don't think they will without prompting. We shall have to try to get them to tell us all they remember and then we can record it for future generations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it is lovely, Julie.


Thank you, Mary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful sunrise. Is that a scarf? It looks so soft.


Yes, it is a scarf for Bronwen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here - knit a pair of socks for your honey for valentine's day. --- sam

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=7440&cid=17


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, a true work of art. Love that yarn too. Bronwen is a very lucky to receive such beautiful knitting, whether for her or the children. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well done.
> 
> Gorgeous sunset too.


Thank you, Daralene!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, healing energy sent your way.


Thank you. And from me to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stunning!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

feel the need to cry a little - actually just watch this - wonderful story. --- sam

http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-she-loved-him-even-disabled-but-see-what-he-does-to-leave-this-bride-completely-in-tears?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1526&utm_content=10Native-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, healing energy sent your way. Hope eye infection heals soon.
> Julie, luscious scarf. Love the color and cloud softness.
> Maya and I had our walk, geese solute do us.


That is a very good description of the yarn and how it is knitting up, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The Yarn Saga is finally over. Just got an email from Loveknitting and they cancelled my order. Actually a little disappointed now as it was a very good price and I as going to do another skirt for DGD for Christmas with the double yarn order. Well, at last it is resolved, so I am thankful for that.
> 
> Here is a really good video on provisional cast-on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that another traveling vine scarf julie? beautiful sunrise. --- sam


Yes it is Sam! Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are stunning julie - thanks for sharing. i loved the damsel fly. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i hurry i can get this in while it is still today.

Today is Lace Day - Lace is an incredibly versatile material, used for commonly for decoration, pillow-making and items of clothing. Lace Day aims to raise awareness of the art of lace making, and encourages you to give...

Which famous jeweler makes the Super Bowl trophy?


Cartier 

Harry Winston 

Zales Jewelers 

Tiffany & Co. 

A group of frogs is called an army.

February 5
(1945-1981) - Bob Marley
(1911-2004) - Ronald Reagan
(1895-1948) - Babe Ruth

February 6, 1952
Britain's King George VI died; he was succeeded by his daughter, Elizabeth II.

Answer: Tiffany and Co. has been in charge of making the Super Bowl trophy since 1967. The original design was sketched on a cocktail napkin during a lunch between Tiffany's then vice president Oscar Riedener and the NFL's then commissioner Pete Rozelle in New York City. It takes four months and 72 hours for the trophy to be finished. Engraved on the trophy are the words "Vince Lombardi Trophy," the roman numerals corresponding to that year's Super Bowl, and the logo of the NFL. Details such as the winning team's name and score are engraved after the presentation of the trophy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure i would be moved to getting it done any time soon. will she appreciate it? --- sam


I do want to get it completed, though, Sam.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, how wonderful to connect to your grandmother and stories of her life!


She was always full of anecdotes and was such a kind and wise influence in my childhood, so we wanted to have her write down some of her recollections of her early life - so glad that she did before she was unable to do so, but the best thing is being able to exchange our memories of her with someone else who knew and loved her, and have our view of her reinforced from outside the family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> but yet it gets done - why the fuss. --- sam
> 
> this sounds kind of short and i really didn't mean it to. i'm the world's greatest procrastinator - so the husbands actions seem natural. maybe it is just a man thing. heidi would agree with you - she likes to see things happen in a timely manner.


  no worries, Sam. I am a worrier and definitely not one to have things in order! And getting worse the older I get


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi doesn't think he is quite right but it would be pretty hard to get him to the doctor now. he has this macho thing going on. --- sam


I know Heidi will keep watch over him and we are all praying for him. But he also needs to realize that macho is not always a good thing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> with heidi around you would need a bit of energy to hold on to the stuff you don't want in the dust bin. --- sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks for asking. My left eye is now okay but the infection moved to the right. It looks like a blood vessel has burst. I'm using the drops in it now and will see the doc on Thursday.


Sorry you've had both eyes infected - hope you're getting improvement in the right eye and not too much pain. Eyes are so important to us so it's scary. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> wow, beautiful, to both pictures, what are you knitting? love the pattern and the color, so soft looking.
> i hope one day to be that kind of a knitter, i still stay with the simple stuff.


Donna, thanks, it is a scarf for my daughter. Do remember that I was taught to knit when I was six.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh.....that'll teach me! - still think it's really pretty!
> 
> On a similar theme of jumping to conclusions, alluding to an exchange between Gwen and Sam last week, what would you think if you read
> "after exchanging a little more banter both Gwen and Sam retired to bed" ?


The very worst, Lin- but thanks for the giggle!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 22 hugs and prayers for all. Good night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, burgers were cooked stove top but were delicious.


thewren said:


> burgers on the grill? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no! LOL...Sam is safely tucked away in Ohio and I am about to retire with DH here in Georgia.  


TNS said:


> Oh.....that'll teach me! - still think it's really pretty!
> 
> On a similar theme of jumping to conclusions, alluding to an exchange between Gwen and Sam last week, what would you think if you read
> "after exchanging a little more banter both Gwen and Sam retired to bed" ?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good night to all where ever you may bed. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think my eyes are going square . I'm knitting what was a simple top down . cardigan then I decided it needed a border so I've decided to add some flowers in grass , .i don't think I thought this through . I'm not only knitting the graph upside down but I've got four different colours going in little bobbins on 8 different flowers 9 rows to go and counting


OMG, you are nothing if not adventurous! :lol: Look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad to see you post! Prayers you are soon over the pneumonia. Would you share your recipe for biscuits please? I am looking for a good buttermilk biscuits recipe similar to KFC or Bob Evans. We miss you!


oh, i am not that kind of cook. my biscuits are frozen ones or out of the can. i am not a home made type cook, quick and easy, and not a baker at all, unless its out of a box.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> Melody, you must realise that to take is what you need right now. Accepting gracefully will make the donors feel justified in what they do.


I agree. Melody, every now and then we need to take what others are willing to give, even when we want to give more of ourselves. We know that your craft has been a lifesaver for you, and it will be a while before you can get back to your previous level of doing within your life. You have been made to take an unwilling step back from all you did in the past. Now let others help you for a while.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Not any evidence of this before and the present behavior does not seem to reflect the typical symptoms of that diagnosis, Liz.
> 
> Ohio Joy


This may sound a little strange, but did Ben suffer a brain injury not long before the behaviour change? The reason I ask this is that my best friend's husband developed bipolar along with another disabling condition after receiving a brain injury.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - wasn't it you that was thinking of knitting a dickie. look at this one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/frostbite-cowl.html
> 
> should have looked at this a bit more - it is way more than a dickie - but it is a different type cowl. sorry.


Thanks, Sam, not quite something the guys would wear but nice.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, i am off to the couch for some sleep, was watching some recorded Blue Bloods and crocheting. started coughing, just can't seem to break anything loose so aggravating.i just took a huff off the inhaler, so maybe i can stop struggling to breath good. i had bronchitis once yrs ago, thought it was bad, think this feels worse. i have drank more hot tea and honey in the past wks than i have in my lifetime. 
today, i did some decoupage on a Styrofoam manican head, (saw it on pinterest) wanted a couple heads to show off my ear warmers when i do a craft show. was fun. did this one with newspaper print, going to work on another one with colored flower prints from magazines. i think the head bands will look cute on the heads even without wigs. 
can you tell i am going stir crazy...........nite all


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

oh, something else, you know how yarns will dry your hands out really bad and how winter makes them rough, a friend gave me some O'Keeffe's Working Hands, hand cream. wonderful stuff. it takes just the least dab and is not greasy and stays on. my hands and cuticles have never looked so good. its in a little green container with the lotions. pricey, but so worth it. ok, now hittin the couch


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, very special. I've suggested my in-laws do something similar, but don't think they will without prompting. We shall have to try to get them to tell us all they remember and then we can record it for future generations.


I think it's a great idea to get your inlaws to record family memories.
I sure wish someone had asked my paternal grandfather more questions about his family. I Was too young when he died & no ne else seems to know very much either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> sam, we love our fur babies don't we. i have the cats inside, harper and scout, plus the snorkie pup maddi, its constant cleaning, hair everywhere, so i understand. i love them to death, love the company, love the antics.......but i have decided after the two cats are gone, no more indoor cats, i have a outside tom we had fixed and is still a young one. i enjoy him, but am so over the litter box. luckily that is bj's job............
> i have been inside for a couple days, have suffered through what i thought was a chest cold, but after 2nd trip to dr. and loads of stuff and treatments, i am dealing with pneumonia in left lung, i am breathing better, still sleeping sitting up in recliner. oh the coughing. but i am knocking out the ear warmer and boot cuff sets i am doing for the nieces Christmas gifts.
> we are having another cold snap, so i guess i am feeling some better, plus the steroids are hyping me up, i cooked a pot of chili yesterday, roasted tons of healthy veggies, made stacks of pancakes for bj to reheat, did biscuits, and sausage, (i never cook much, but was in the mood) everyone stay healthy, love to you all.


Guess thats one advantage of steroids. Hope you are soon well-not feeling good becuase of the steroids. Afterall no matter how good they make you feel you want to take them for long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> here - knit a pair of socks for your honey for valentine's day. --- sam
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=7440&cid=17


Cute, Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim confronted Ben last Sunday afternoon after church, asking if there was going to be a divorce. I didn't hear the rest of the conversation. (Ben was here doing his laundry. He had intended to stay for dinner. But he decided to go back to his place following that conversation with Tim and so he did.)
> 
> Tim has not mentioned him to me or his mom since and seems to be doing quite well with school work and at home. His anxiety seems to be coming out in repeating the first words of whatever sentence he is about to speak, at least 4x before he gets it out. The finger-twisting he does when having these feelings has returned a bit but some of it can also be habit.
> 
> ...


YEA Tim indeed. He is doing well- with a lot from his mother and maternal grandparents as well. They also need to take some of the credit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> wow, beautiful, to both pictures, what are you knitting? love the pattern and the color, so soft looking.
> i hope one day to be that kind of a knitter, i still stay with the simple stuff.


When I joined KP I had made lots of bulky sweaters & socks but nothing fancy. I've learned so much here & now tackle things I wouldn't have dreamed of before. You will be amazed how easy some lace things are to make if you give it a try. Check out Julies workshop for that lovely scarf. I made one from there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh, i am not that kind of cook. my biscuits are frozen ones or out of the can. i am not a home made type cook, quick and easy, and not a baker at all, unless its out of a box.


I usually make things from scratch but recently bought a box of Red Lobster Cheddar Bay Buscuit mix at Costco, they are really good & fairly reasonably priced, $7 for a box that makes 4 batches of 10 large biscuits.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone! Thank you Sam, Margaret, and Kate, for starting us off.
> I'm going to have to try making the Neimen Marcus cookies, yum.
> 
> Sonja, so sorry about the results of your son's ct scan I was praying for good news, I do hope that the new chemo goes better than planned, with less side effects than expected.
> ...


Thats one way of making sure you don't lose the fronts! But they are very similar sizes. Knitting a cardigan and doign a front at the Guild yesterday and people kept thinking I was doing a sleeve.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've only just caught up with last week's news, so many difficult situations for fellow KTPers family and friends have arisen. I'm thinking of you all as you try to support your loved ones. And now I'm up to p5 of this week and see that I think everyone is in need of a {{{{{big group hug}}}}}.
> All the talk of grandparents last week was a great coincidence as my sister had found out that our grandmother's memoirs, written for the family, had been deposited at the Brunel university in London as part of their collection of writings on working class lives, and one student had written her thesis on the basis of grandma's account. So I looked up the collection online and found that some of the student's work was on a site called "writing lives.org". Further delving led to a comments section in which one of the children she had looked after (she became a nanny after spending her childhood in John Grooms orphanage - you might remember my mentioning her before). So now I have exchanged delightful emails with this elderly gent who clearly adored her, and need to dig out some old photos to copy for him. He said he used to visit her whenever he was back in her area, and does remember my mother too.
> Now back to catch up!


Especially exciting to be able to catch up with someone whom she was so important to. And to find out more about her yourslef as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh, something else, you know how yarns will dry your hands out really bad and how winter makes them rough, a friend gave me some O'Keeffe's Working Hands, hand cream. wonderful stuff. it takes just the least dab and is not greasy and stays on. my hands and cuticles have never looked so good. its in a little green container with the lotions. pricey, but so worth it. ok, now hittin the couch


I have some of that & it's great. I recently bought some of the foot cream too, I'm not sure if it's really different from the hand stuff but comes in a blue container & works well too It was on sale recently at of all places, the lumber yard :roll: For $4/tin & it's usually $10, I bought 4 & put away for stocking stuffers next Christmas.

Hope your breathing/ cough is better o you can rest.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The wildlife supper was great as usual. There was some fish left so I will be able to make us fishcakes for supper tomorrow. I think all the job loss & layoffs really affected the silent auction. They had put my Teddybear & blanket together as one item& it was only bid to $40 so I paid $50 & brought it home again as that barely covered the cost of materials. Another woman had donated 3 pair of lovely wool mitts, & they didn't even go for the cost of the wool, I would have bid but they were too big for me & I really didn't need them. I did bid the child's pair up to $7.
it was really storming when we came home, snowing & blown almost 0 vsibility, glad it's only 5 miles to town.
Well, must get t bed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

TNS said:


> Oh.....that'll teach me! - still think it's really pretty!
> 
> On a similar theme of jumping to conclusions, alluding to an exchange between Gwen and Sam last week, what would you think if you read
> "after exchanging a little more banter both Gwen and Sam retired to bed" ?


 :shock: Think I need to read a little slower, or this was at the tail end of last week's ktp which I missed. ;-) ;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for asking. My left eye is now okay but the infection moved to the right. It looks like a blood vessel has burst. I'm using the drops in it now and will see the doc on Thursday.


Hope it responds quickly. Wonder why they didn't get you to use drops as soon as they knew it was infected?
probably to avoid excessive use of the anti-virals and see if the other eye would clear up alone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> feel the need to cry a little - actually just watch this - wonderful story. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-she-loved-him-even-disabled-but-see-what-he-does-to-leave-this-bride-completely-in-tears?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1526&utm_content=10Native-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


So happy that this gave him the up and go to learn to walk on a prostetic foot. Onward and upwards from here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I joined KP I had made lots of bulky sweaters & socks but nothing fancy. I've learned so much here & now tackle things I wouldn't have dreamed of before. You will be amazed how easy some lace things are to make if you give it a try. Check out Julies workshop for that lovely scarf. I made one from there.


I'll have to go back to the parade, and refresh my memory!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh.....that'll teach me! - still think it's really pretty!
> 
> On a similar theme of jumping to conclusions, alluding to an exchange between Gwen and Sam last week, what would you think if you read
> "after exchanging a little more banter both Gwen and Sam retired to bed" ?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
And I almost wrote to Sam that we shouldn't be going to bed together. Then reworded it to at the same time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: Think I need to read a little slower, or this was at the tail end of last week's ktp which I missed. ;-) ;-)


 :wink: :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> And I almost wrote to Sam that we shouldn't be going to bed together. Then reworded it to at the same time.


Just a slip of the tongue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here - knit a pair of socks for your honey for valentine's day. --- sam
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=7440&cid=17


Mine would look at me as if I was daft if I knitted them for him-let alone expected him to wear them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> And I almost wrote to Sam that we shouldn't be going to bed together. Then reworded it to at the same time.


I'm so sorry Gweniepooh🙄 to have suggested it was you when it was Darowil! Still, it was innocent fun.... (See p 131 and prior in last week's KTP)

BTW that wasn't a direct quote I gave, but just a paraphrase which could be misconstrued if you didn't know some background.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm so sorry Gweniepooh🙄 to have suggested it was you when it was Darowil! Still, it was innocent fun.... (See p 131 and prior in last week's KTP)
> 
> BTW that wasn't a direct quote I gave, but just a paraphrase which could be misconstrued if you didn't know some background.


And my reply was totally tongue in cheek!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thought I'd share some photos of our winter here this year. Can't believe it is like this in the beginning of February. Now weather man says Monday will be below/near freezing and rain. Unimaginable. These are looking across our fenced back yard; only sign of it being winter are the leaf-less trees. Oh, you can also see part of the playscape DH built for DD when she was young.


Lovely pictures Gwen . Looks like spring arrived . 
Do the dogs climb the play equipment . Mishka would love it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it will be spectacular as always sonja - very anxious to see it. --- sam


And I will be glad to finish it . Wondering wether to put flower on sleeve can't make my mind up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, you are nothing if not adventurous! :lol: Look forward to seeing the results.


It is a simple graph . I just didn't think it through before I started . Finished now and I'm looking at it wondering if I like it . I'll finish the sleeves then decide


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just spotted this image from Dianna Keen, on facebook.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh boy, i am way behind! I forgot to thank Sam and ladies for another great start.  

Update on my friend that is having palative care... she seems to be getting slightly stronger over the last week. Having some nourishment, even a shower with help. Sitting up and chatty..... I have no idea what the doctors have been saying.. and I am not getting too hopeful however.

Also I have had news that another friend of mine has been in hospital in Melbourne for the last few weeks having lots of test and has been diagnosed with Motor Neuron Disease. This is so sad. She already has no use of her right side., and is in wheelchair and needing hoist. 

Hugs to everyone, we sure all need them. So many of us are having a bad start to the year. Anyway all is good here with me otherwise.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Exactly. Well done Tim.


 :thumbup: Ditto.... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Congratulations to your niece!!!! Bravo to all our children, grandchildren and relatives, including adopted friends, who have overcome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think my eyes are going square . I'm knitting what was a simple top down . cardigan then I decided it needed a border so I've decided to add some flowers in grass , .i don't think I thought this through . I'm not only knitting the graph upside down but I've got four different colours going in little bobbins on 8 different flowers 9 rows to go and counting


You are amazing Sonja! Dont forget pictures please.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, how wonderful to connect to your grandmother and stories of her life!


Absolutely agree :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted this image from Dianna Keen, on facebook.


Thesea re beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, i am way behind! I forgot to thank Sam and ladies for another great start.
> 
> Update on my friend that is having palative care... she seems to be getting slightly stronger over the last week. Having some nourishment, even a shower with help. Sitting up and chatty..... I have no idea what the doctors have been saying.. and I am not getting too hopeful however.
> 
> ...


We really are having a bad news this year so far. What terrible news for your other friend as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more set of photos and then I'll go knit. Winter sky and then my sweet kitties. Some of you may remember Alfred from when we got him as an older kitten but don't remember ever introducing Socks and Zorro so here they are.


Love the photos, thanks for sharing. It feels like the photos bring us all closer together.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> This may sound a little strange, but did Ben suffer a brain injury not long before the behaviour change? The reason I ask this is that my best friend's husband developed bipolar along with another disabling condition after receiving a brain injury.


A sudden change in behavior, even without a known brain injury, is classically an example of neurological damage. It can be from injury from outside but also a spontaneous burst of a brain blood vessel (mini stroke) or the development of a space occupying lesion, such as an aneurysm or even brain bleed. I am concerned, as are you, and would hope he would finally consent to see a neurologist. Prayers for the family as well as Ben.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no! LOL...Sam is safely tucked away in Ohio and I am about to retire with DH here in Georgia.


 :thumbup: Good to hear! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> well, i am off to the couch for some sleep, was watching some recorded Blue Bloods and crocheting. started coughing, just can't seem to break anything loose so aggravating.i just took a huff off the inhaler, so maybe i can stop struggling to breath good. i had bronchitis once yrs ago, thought it was bad, think this feels worse. i have drank more hot tea and honey in the past wks than i have in my lifetime.
> today, i did some decoupage on a Styrofoam manican head, (saw it on pinterest) wanted a couple heads to show off my ear warmers when i do a craft show. was fun. did this one with newspaper print, going to work on another one with colored flower prints from magazines. i think the head bands will look cute on the heads even without wigs.
> can you tell i am going stir crazy...........nite all


Aaw, I hope you feel better soon. Take care.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing - amazing video!


thewren said:


> that is wonderful - loved it. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

This is how rumors get started!


Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no! LOL...Sam is safely tucked away in Ohio and I am about to retire with DH here in Georgia.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm sure your fish was delicious. Sorry the auction didn't meet expectations. As has been said here before, folks who don't craft don't always understand what goes into a handcrafted item.


Bonnie7591 said:


> The wildlife supper was great as usual. There was some fish left so I will be able to make us fishcakes for supper tomorrow. I think all the job loss & layoffs really affected the silent auction. They had put my Teddybear & blanket together as one item& it was only bid to $40 so I paid $50 & brought it home again as that barely covered the cost of materials. Another woman had donated 3 pair of lovely wool mitts, & they didn't even go for the cost of the wool, I would have bid but they were too big for me & I really didn't need them. I did bid the child's pair up to $7.
> it was really storming when we came home, snowing & blown almost 0 vsibility, glad it's only 5 miles to town.
> Well, must get t bed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you having problems with the wifi Caren ? Or are you out and about somewhere . If you are out I hope the weather is better than here because surprise surprise we have got rain . Sure I'm growing feathers to go with the webbed feet


I think I have been out more than in this past week. We had plenty of rain and wind. Today is clear and windy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Flyty1...I have to agree that age should not play into this situation. The man willingly did not fix his vehicle and chose to drive it which could endanger himself as well as others. I hope something is done about this so that he does not hurt anyone else. I am hoping for a quick recovery for you.

Ohio Joy...Ben has been such a blessing in so many ways. God knew what he was doing when he brought this young man into your lives. He may be a challenge at times, but can't we all? I do hope for peace within your family.

I am only on page 3 and need to get going again. I will catch up later-I hope.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, healing energy sent your way. Hope eye infection heals soon.
> Julie, luscious scarf. Love the color and cloud softness.
> Maya and I had our walk, geese solute do us.


Thanks, the right eye doesn't seem to be as red this morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thought I'd share some photos of our winter here this year. Can't believe it is like this in the beginning of February. Now weather man says Monday will be below/near freezing and rain. Unimaginable. These are looking across our fenced back yard; only sign of it being winter are the leaf-less trees. Oh, you can also see part of the playscape DH built for DD when she was young.


Are those daffodils in your yard? Wow -- so early.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh good! Praying for quick healing!


budasha said:


> Thanks, the right eye doesn't seem to be as red this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The Yarn Saga is finally over. Just got an email from Loveknitting and they cancelled my order. Actually a little disappointed now as it was a very good price and I as going to do another skirt for DGD for Christmas with the double yarn order. Well, at last it is resolved, so I am thankful for that.
> 
> Here is a really good video on provisional cast-on.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. Glad the yarn saga has been resolved.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I enjoy knitting cowls but am never happy when the cast on edge does not match bind off edge. Does anyone have a "go to" cast on and bind off for a cowl,that will match? Thank you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more set of photos and then I'll go knit. Winter sky and then my sweet kitties. Some of you may remember Alfred from when we got him as an older kitten but don't remember ever introducing Socks and Zorro so here they are.


Pretty kitties.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics Gwen.
> 
> Greg and I just finished watching Gran Torino with Clint Eastwood. Good grief I am crying like a baby girl. Great movie.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Feel better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh.....that'll teach me! - still think it's really pretty!
> 
> On a similar theme of jumping to conclusions, alluding to an exchange between Gwen and Sam last week, what would you think if you read
> "after exchanging a little more banter both Gwen and Sam retired to bed" ?


Together!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The wildlife supper was great as usual. There was some fish left so I will be able to make us fishcakes for supper tomorrow. I think all the job loss & layoffs really affected the silent auction. They had put my Teddybear & blanket together as one item& it was only bid to $40 so I paid $50 & brought it home again as that barely covered the cost of materials. Another woman had donated 3 pair of lovely wool mitts, & they didn't even go for the cost of the wool, I would have bid but they were too big for me & I really didn't need them. I did bid the child's pair up to $7.
> it was really storming when we came home, snowing & blown almost 0 vsibility, glad it's only 5 miles to town.
> Well, must get t bed.


I'm glad the wildlife supper was great but it's a shame about the auction 
But you are right it will be affected by all the layoffs 
On the good side you got fish left to make fish cakes . 
Glad you made it safely home , is the snow deep enough for you now 
This is what my home town looked like this morning not a snow flake in sight 
They are having a very unusual winter there to


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually make things from scratch but recently bought a box of Red Lobster Cheddar Bay Buscuit mix at Costco, they are really good & fairly reasonably priced, $7 for a box that makes 4 batches of 10 large biscuits.


I bought that too. It really is good and easy to make.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely!


Swedenme said:


> I'm glad the wildlife supper was great but it's a shame about the auction
> But you are right it will be affected by all the layoffs
> On the good side you got fish left to make fish cakes .
> Glad you made it safely home , is the snow deep enough for you now
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted this image from Dianna Keen, on facebook.


They look like they are enjoying themselves


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have some of that & it's great. I recently bought some of the foot cream too, I'm not sure if it's really different from the hand stuff but comes in a blue container & works well too It was on sale recently at of all places, the lumber yard :roll: For $4/tin & it's usually $10, I bought 4 & put away for stocking stuffers next Christmas.
> 
> Hope your breathing/ cough is better o you can rest.


I find many things cheaper in odd places like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad the wildlife supper was great but it's a shame about the auction
> But you are right it will be affected by all the layoffs
> On the good side you got fish left to make fish cakes .
> Glad you made it safely home , is the snow deep enough for you now
> ...


What a lovely picture!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Talking about auctions...I had a dream last night that I was having an auction of a lot of my stuff(!). Hardly anyone showed up and everything went for peanuts. I was so upset. Hope it's not an omen.

All caught up so off to have breakfast.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, i am way behind! I forgot to thank Sam and ladies for another great start.
> 
> Update on my friend that is having palative care... she seems to be getting slightly stronger over the last week. Having some nourishment, even a shower with help. Sitting up and chatty..... I have no idea what the doctors have been saying.. and I am not getting too hopeful however.
> 
> ...


Such sad news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> You are amazing Sonja! Dont forget pictures please.


Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Oh.....that'll teach me! - still think it's really pretty!
> 
> On a similar theme of jumping to conclusions, alluding to an exchange between Gwen and Sam last week, what would you think if you read
> "after exchanging a little more banter both Gwen and Sam retired to bed" ?


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I think I have been out more than in this past week. We had plenty of rain and wind. Today is clear and windy.


Yes clear and breezy here to


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Are those daffodils in your yard? Wow -- so early.


Daffodils are not flowering yet here but snowdrops and crocus are sure signs Spring is on its way


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> What a lovely picture!


Thank you Liz and oneapril I just spotted it while talking to my friend on FB 
My brother said they were basking in sunshine over Christmas had some snow in Jan and then it went as quick as it came .normally it snows from November till March/April


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so pretty, nice work.


Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad the wildlife supper was great but it's a shame about the auction
> But you are right it will be affected by all the layoffs
> On the good side you got fish left to make fish cakes .
> Glad you made it safely home , is the snow deep enough for you now
> ...


Lovely picture Sonja. Where is that?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I enjoy knitting cowls but am never happy when the cast on edge does not match bind off edge. Does anyone have a "go to" cast on and bind off for a cowl,that will match? Thank you!


I've done long tail cast on and EZ's sewn bind off and like the way they look together.

Also a crochet cast on and crochet bind off. There's a blog somewhere that has several matching cast on and bind off methods listed.
http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2009/09/matching-your-cast-on-to-your-bind-off.html


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks so much, Rookie, I will check it out.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've done long tail cast on and EZ's sewn bind off and like the way they look together.
> 
> Also a crochet cast on and crochet bind off. There's a blog somewhere that has several matching cast on and bind off methods listed.
> http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2009/09/matching-your-cast-on-to-your-bind-off.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Lovely picture Sonja. Where is that?


It is Domkyrka(cathedral ) in Linköping Sweden . Over 800 years old and beautiful inside and at night there is a walkway that's all lit up with hundreds of little twinkly lights


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh, i am not that kind of cook. my biscuits are frozen ones or out of the can. i am not a home made type cook, quick and easy, and not a baker at all, unless its out of a box.


Thank you. Depends on my mood!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is a simple graph . I just didn't think it through before I started . Finished now and I'm looking at it wondering if I like it . I'll finish the sleeves then decide


I thought it was something you had designed  looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, i am way behind! I forgot to thank Sam and ladies for another great start.
> 
> Update on my friend that is having palative care... she seems to be getting slightly stronger over the last week. Having some nourishment, even a shower with help. Sitting up and chatty..... I have no idea what the doctors have been saying.. and I am not getting too hopeful however.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers for your friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted this image from Dianna Keen, on facebook.


She sure has an eye for what makes a great photo

Gwen, I forgot to comment on the photos of your yard :roll: Sure doesnt look much like winter. I love daffodils but they don't survive here for long


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the embroidery, reminds me of Spring.
Mags, healing energy sent your way.
Bonnie, I know people don't understand or appreciate cost of material and excellence of workmanship in knitting and crocheting. Glad you bought your own work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


I love it! Or as Arriana would say "I wubbit!"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hopefully you friend in palliative care will get some more quality time & isn't suffering.

Not good that your friend has motor Neuron disease, such nasty outcomes. you seem to be having too much bad news lately.

How are you liking your new job?



sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, i am way behind! I forgot to thank Sam and ladies for another great start.
> 
> Update on my friend that is having palative care... she seems to be getting slightly stronger over the last week. Having some nourishment, even a shower with help. Sitting up and chatty..... I have no idea what the doctors have been saying.. and I am not getting too hopeful however.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I'm sure your fish was delicious. Sorry the auction didn't meet expectations. As has been said here before, folks who don't craft don't always understand what goes into a handcrafted item.


That's true but most things I've donated to this particular function, particularly the last few years have done very well. The same baby quilt alone went for $220 last year. I think it's more the economy right now as almost everything went cheap.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am sure you are right, Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> That's true but most things I've donated to this particular function, particularly the last few years have done very well. The same baby quilt alone went for $220 last year. I think it's more the economy right now as almost everything went cheap.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad the wildlife supper was great but it's a shame about the auction
> But you are right it will be affected by all the layoffs
> On the good side you got fish left to make fish cakes .
> Glad you made it safely home , is the snow deep enough for you now
> ...


Beautiful place, but sure doesn't look like winter! I worry what spring will bring. We don't have lots of snow but at least things are covered so the dirt isn't blowing away. Its supposed to be up around freezing again this week & in southern Alberta it's to get up to 18C/68F which is crazy! People who didn't go south this winter because of our .70 dollar won't be able to complain about the cold.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


I think it's really cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz and oneapril I just spotted it while talking to my friend on FB
> My brother said they were basking in sunshine over Christmas had some snow in Jan and then it went as quick as it came .normally it snows from November till March/April


Your hometown must be at a similar latitude to us as our winter is usually that too but not this year. It seems the winter has been flying by with it not coming so soon & being warmer than usual.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I really need to rise up & do something useful. The sun is shining beautifully but it still blowing like mad.
The GKs come back this evening until tomorrow night so I think I'll do some sewing today as I can't do that when GD is here asmshe wants tomsit on my knee & " help" I told her I will teach her when she's older but too young to be near a fast-moving needle yet.

This puppy is going to drive me to drink. :roll: she used to stay in the porch only but has now made her way into the kitchen& would really love to go in the living room too :this morning she had a cardboard tube from a roll of foil & has shredded it to little pieces on my kitchen floor. I know, better than chewing the furniture but I just cleaned yesterday! 
I can't believe how she's growing, DH weighed her & she's now 38 pounds, & it says she will grow until 18 months & she's only 4.5 months. Her parents are 65 pounds but it seems to me she will be bigger. When I'm sitting in a chair, she likes to come beside me & put her paws in my arm, she's getting so heavy it almost pulls me over. I wasn't waiting the other day & she came barreling into me outside, almost put me on my backside. We need to teach some more manners!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's a great idea to get your inlaws to record family memories.
> I sure wish someone had asked my paternal grandfather more questions about his family. I Was too young when he died & no ne else seems to know very much either.


~~~My brother got my Dad to record a whole bunch of his stories on tape. Unfortunately, my SIL left them on the back seat of her car, and they were stolen.....I never got to hear them. :-( I really wish I had. SO, if you have the opportunity to record some stories...DO IT! And make copies!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


~~~SO cute! Lucky girl!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really need to rise up & do something useful. The sun is shining beautifully but it still blowing like mad.
> The GKs come back this evening until tomorrow night so I think I'll do some sewing today as I can't do that when GD is here asmshe wants tomsit on my knee & " help" I told her I will teach her when she's older but too young to be near a fast-moving needle yet.
> 
> This puppy is going to drive me to drink. :roll: she used to stay in the porch only but has now made her way into the kitchen& would really love to go in the living room too :this morning she had a cardboard tube from a roll of foil & has shredded it to little pieces on my kitchen floor. I know, better than chewing the furniture but I just cleaned yesterday!
> I can't believe how she's growing, DH weighed her & she's now 38 pounds, & it says she will grow until 18 months & she's only 4.5 months. Her parents are 65 pounds but it seems to me she will be bigger. When I'm sitting in a chair, she likes to come beside me & put her paws in my arm, she's getting so heavy it almost pulls me over. I wasn't waiting the other day & she came barreling into me outside, almost put me on my backside. We need to teach some more manners!


Sounds like she is a normal,active puppy who wants lots of loving. Enjoy while it lasts, for someday she will be, like my Molly, old, gray and have difficulty seeing. Take lots of pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *T-Partyers*: For the record, Ben is my SIL, Susan's husband and Tim's step-father for the last 4 years. He's had something ''snap'' in his personality. Susan finally had to ask him to leave our home before she had a breakdown herself. He's become loud, angry, snippy, and belligerent to her. Quite unlike anything we've seen from him before. The accusations he's thrown at her are totally unfounded and the attempt to slit his wrist ended up looking like a cry for help; but he doesn't appear interested in helping himself by taking advantage of the professional help he's been offered.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to throw this at you all at this time. Things are much calmer and far less stressful with Ben in his own place for now. We will see how the saga plays out in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So sorry Joy, prayers for you all and Ben. Hopefully he'll want to stay part of the family enough to accept the help offered. 
HUGS for you all also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really need to rise up & do something useful. The sun is shining beautifully but it still blowing like mad.
> The GKs come back this evening until tomorrow night so I think I'll do some sewing today as I can't do that when GD is here asmshe wants tomsit on my knee & " help" I told her I will teach her when she's older but too young to be near a fast-moving needle yet.
> 
> This puppy is going to drive me to drink. :roll: she used to stay in the porch only but has now made her way into the kitchen& would really love to go in the living room too :this morning she had a cardboard tube from a roll of foil & has shredded it to little pieces on my kitchen floor. I know, better than chewing the furniture but I just cleaned yesterday!
> I can't believe how she's growing, DH weighed her & she's now 38 pounds, & it says she will grow until 18 months & she's only 4.5 months. Her parents are 65 pounds but it seems to me she will be bigger. When I'm sitting in a chair, she likes to come beside me & put her paws in my arm, she's getting so heavy it almost pulls me over. I wasn't waiting the other day & she came barreling into me outside, almost put me on my backside. We need to teach some more manners!


 Mishka is 5 and still does all that 😄
She is losing her winter fur at the moment it's everywhere , think of a sheep leaving clumps all round the field that's what it looks like . I clean the floors daily and again if I know anyone is coming . I've brushed her every day this week and took from her what looks like a small sheeps fleece each time 
She should be bald but there is still more to come loose . I think I could knit everyone a jumper and still have spare


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would love to see pictures of your styrofoam heads. Any way you can post a picture?

You probably already know this but for your cough try putting Vicks Vapor Rub on the soles of your feet along with socks at bed time. My DH did this when was was sick recenty and it sure helped with the coughing and expectoration of mucus.



Southern Gal said:


> well, i am off to the couch for some sleep, was watching some recorded Blue Bloods and crocheting. started coughing, just can't seem to break anything loose so aggravating.i just took a huff off the inhaler, so maybe i can stop struggling to breath good. i had bronchitis once yrs ago, thought it was bad, think this feels worse. i have drank more hot tea and honey in the past wks than i have in my lifetime.
> today, i did some decoupage on a Styrofoam manican head, (saw it on pinterest) wanted a couple heads to show off my ear warmers when i do a craft show. was fun. did this one with newspaper print, going to work on another one with colored flower prints from magazines. i think the head bands will look cute on the heads even without wigs.
> can you tell i am going stir crazy...........nite all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Today is Wave All Your Fingers At Your Neighbors Day

Dates - 7th Feb each year
Tagged as People & Relationships

At first glance, Wave All Your Fingers At Your Neighbors Day might appear to be an incitement to approach people that live in your vicinity and, literally, wave your fingers in their faces in an annoying and potentially dangerous manner. Do not be tempted to do this, however, as this is not, apparently, the aim.

Its more about building bridges than destroying them. Instead of greeting your neighbors with a cursory nod as you usually do, on this particular day you should give them a cheery wave. Not just any old cheery wave though; a wave that involves all your fingers.

Pianists have an unfair advantage because they have undergone special training. Anyone can do it though. So come on, try it now. Pretend you!re playing the piano, but the keyboard is tipped towards you at 90 degrees and is somewhere to the right of your head. Raise your right hand, and play something tinkly. Youve got it!

Sunday, February 7, 2016 

What company pays the MVP of the Super Bowl every year to sponsor their business?

Coca-Cola 

Nike 

Walt Disney 

McDonald's 

Super Bowl XLIV in 2010 unseated M*A*S*H's series finale as the most watched show in television history with over 106.5 million watchers.

February 7
1978 - Ashton Kutcher
1965 - Chris Rock
1962 - Garth Brooks

February 7, 1962
President John F. Kennedy imposed a full trade embargo on Cuba..

Answer: Since 1987, someone asks the Super Bowl MVP: "You just won the Super Bowl, what are you going to do next?" to which the player says: "I'm going to Disney World!" Those five words are, perhaps, the most notable travel advertising slogan in history and are ingrained in American pop culture. Disney gives them an all-expense paid trip, flying them on a private jet to Disneyland or Disney World and then puts their family up in a suite for the duration of their vacation. They also are made the Grand Marshall of a parade and take part in various events for Disney during their stay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's for sure...don't want to be on steroids too long. My eye doctor said having been on prednizone for several months most certainly contributed t the rapid growth of the cataracts I now have to have removd. Off steriods now thank goodness.



 darowil said:


> Guess thats one advantage of steroids. Hope you are soon well-not feeling good becuase of the steroids. Afterall no matter how good they make you feel you want to take them for long.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I thought it very funny...regardless ow who it was!


TNS said:


> I'm so sorry Gweniepooh🙄 to have suggested it was you when it was Darowil! Still, it was innocent fun.... (See p 131 and prior in last week's KTP)
> 
> BTW that wasn't a direct quote I gave, but just a paraphrase which could be misconstrued if you didn't know some background.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes....there is a swinging bridge that they will climb up on and take naps. I haven't caught them going up into the tower though. Of course if Hannah were to climb up there Sydney most likely would. It's a shame there are no little kids living here any more and it doesn't get used hardy at at except for the dogs. At one point it included monkey bars, balance beam, see-saw, slide, and swings.


Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Gwen . Looks like spring arrived .
> Do the dogs climb the play equipment . Mishka would love it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Who'd a thunk it....I am here close to the beginning! I even finished reading last week's KTP! Whoa...has there been a shift in the world's vibes? Anyway....my heart goes out to all with heart-wrenching situations. How I long for my magic wand! SO needed! In the meantime, all sorts of soothing, strengthening, and healing energies are circling around all. I am ever thankful for this closely knit family. A treasured group of folk of all kinds. A treasure for sure!
> 
> On a lighter note...after 20 years of wear, we made the decision to get rid of the couch. It is a bit too big for the space, but it has been comfy over the years. We had an appointment with the Salvation Army to come and haul it away....sometime between 8 AM and 4 PM today (an 8-hour window???). We cleared everything out of the way...piled stuff up so they could get it out with minimal effort. They did show up....at 10 minutes to 4! The guy walked in...took a quick look at the couch and said they couldn't take it. It was too worn out. It was supposed to look like new. hmpf...not after 20 years! oh well....I was SO looking forward to being rid of the couch! I have all kinds of changes planned for the space it took up.
> 
> ...


Oh my, who in their right mind thinks that 20year old couch is going to look brand new, unless of course you kept in under plastic, but really? LOL
I hope that your son and friend were able to get it out with no problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Flyty1n, OUCH!
I hope that the whiplash isn't too bad, and that you have no lingering effects from it. 
Very irresponsible of him to be driving a vehicle that he knew was unsafe and uninsured, very bad judgment there. 
I hope that you can get your vehicle repaired with little problem, too bad that your repairman is out of the country right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just skipping through quickly to let you all know that I heard from our sweet Dreamweaver and Jynx may be able to rejoin us in March .. her brother will be taking over the care of their mother and Jynx will have some time to take care of herself and be able to do some thing around the house and garden and spend time with her daughters and granddaughters. It's good to know that she'll be back with us.


Oh good! I know she really needed her brothers to step up and help, hopefully he don't drop it all back in her lap in a month or two when they realize how much work it takes. 
It will be wonderful to have Jynx back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, this clump is behind one of the barns. They are scattered around the property, though not as many as in the past. I really need to try to get out into the flower beds but just haven't been able to physically handle it. I'm actually thinking to try to do flowers in the square foot gardening table beds I attempted last year.



budasha said:


> Are those daffodils in your yard? Wow -- so early.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I still haven't found the one hank I was gifted but did rei-order the one remaining hank of it and received it. Such a mystery....


NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for the link. Glad the yarn saga has been resolved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful area.


Swedenme said:


> I'm glad the wildlife supper was great but it's a shame about the auction
> But you are right it will be affected by all the layoffs
> On the good side you got fish left to make fish cakes .
> Glad you made it safely home , is the snow deep enough for you now
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I still haven't found the one hank I was gifted but did rei-order the one remaining hank of it and received it. Such a mystery....


Found my Crown Royal bag eithe socks in progress. In the center console, instead of the back seat where I thought I tossed it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I think it looks very, very nice! If it were an adult size I'd certainly want it! What don't you like about it?


Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for this link; I bookmarked it for future use.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've done long tail cast on and EZ's sewn bind off and like the way they look together.
> 
> Also a crochet cast on and crochet bind off. There's a blog somewhere that has several matching cast on and bind off methods listed.
> http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2009/09/matching-your-cast-on-to-your-bind-off.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I think it looks very, very nice! If it were an adult size I'd certainly want it! What don't you like about it?


Dare I say it's growing on me :XD: 
I'm thinking that once I get all the ends woven in and it's flattened out a bit more it will look better


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As I read this I couldn't help but chuckle....I can so relate to the puppy chewing and wanting to be with you any where in house. Give that naughtly little fella a good scratch behind the ears for me.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I really need to rise up & do something useful. The sun is shining beautifully but it still blowing like mad.
> The GKs come back this evening until tomorrow night so I think I'll do some sewing today as I can't do that when GD is here asmshe wants tomsit on my knee & " help" I told her I will teach her when she's older but too young to be near a fast-moving needle yet.
> 
> This puppy is going to drive me to drink. :roll: she used to stay in the porch only but has now made her way into the kitchen& would really love to go in the living room too :this morning she had a cardboard tube from a roll of foil & has shredded it to little pieces on my kitchen floor. I know, better than chewing the furniture but I just cleaned yesterday!
> I can't believe how she's growing, DH weighed her & she's now 38 pounds, & it says she will grow until 18 months & she's only 4.5 months. Her parents are 65 pounds but it seems to me she will be bigger. When I'm sitting in a chair, she likes to come beside me & put her paws in my arm, she's getting so heavy it almost pulls me over. I wasn't waiting the other day & she came barreling into me outside, almost put me on my backside. We need to teach some more manners!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....here's my "Wave"....hope it works.


thewren said:


> Today is Wave All Your Fingers At Your Neighbors Day
> 
> Dates - 7th Feb each year
> Tagged as People & Relationships
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely :thumbup:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thesea re beautiful.


Agreed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad the wildlife supper was great but it's a shame about the auction
> But you are right it will be affected by all the layoffs
> On the good side you got fish left to make fish cakes .
> Glad you made it safely home , is the snow deep enough for you now
> ...


This photo is in Sweden?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look like they are enjoying themselves


They do don't they?!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great wave! Sure you aren't a pianist?


Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....here's my "Wave"....hope it works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


Well, I think it is very pretty, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is Domkyrka(cathedral ) in Linköping Sweden . Over 800 years old and beautiful inside and at night there is a walkway that's all lit up with hundreds of little twinkly lights


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She sure has an eye for what makes a great photo
> 
> Gwen, I forgot to comment on the photos of your yard :roll: Sure doesnt look much like winter. I love daffodils but they don't survive here for long


She certainly does! (Dianna)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh.....that'll teach me! - still think it's really pretty!
> 
> On a similar theme of jumping to conclusions, alluding to an exchange between Gwen and Sam last week, what would you think if you read
> "after exchanging a little more banter both Gwen and Sam retired to bed" ?


rotflmao :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can understand that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I do want to get it completed, though, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

afraid that is a lost cause tami. when he puts his blinders on nothing makes him stray from the path he has chosen. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I know Heidi will keep watch over him and we are all praying for him. But he also needs to realize that macho is not always a good thing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but it is fun to shake you guys up once in a while. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no! LOL...Sam is safely tucked away in Ohio and I am about to retire with DH here in Georgia.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i realized that after i took another look. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Sam, not quite something the guys would wear but nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - may we please have a picture? --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> well, i am off to the couch for some sleep, was watching some recorded Blue Bloods and crocheting. started coughing, just can't seem to break anything loose so aggravating.i just took a huff off the inhaler, so maybe i can stop struggling to breath good. i had bronchitis once yrs ago, thought it was bad, think this feels worse. i have drank more hot tea and honey in the past wks than i have in my lifetime.
> today, i did some decoupage on a Styrofoam manican head, (saw it on pinterest) wanted a couple heads to show off my ear warmers when i do a craft show. was fun. did this one with newspaper print, going to work on another one with colored flower prints from magazines. i think the head bands will look cute on the heads even without wigs.
> can you tell i am going stir crazy...........nite all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - there is a heavy feeling in me - wondring who is going to be affected next - i wish i could wave a magic wand and heal them all. --- sam



darowil said:


> We really are having a bad news this year so far. What terrible news for your other friend as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news - tons of healing energy zooming your way to get your eyes back in the pink real quick. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - perfection just like i said it would be - this is beautiful. well done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what we would call als - lou gehrig's disease - sending tons of positive healing energy to your friend sonja - now is the time to rally around her and make sure she is kept comfortable. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hopefully you friend in palliative care will get some more quality time & isn't suffering.
> 
> Not good that your friend has motor Neuron disease, such nasty outcomes. you seem to be having too much bad news lately.
> 
> How are you liking your new job?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you remember back in the 60's/70's the plastic covers the sold for your living room furniture - they were awful but a lot of people used them. thank goodness my mother wasn't one of them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, who in their right mind thinks that 20year old couch is going to look brand new, unless of course you kept in under plastic, but really? LOL
> I hope that your son and friend were able to get it out with no problems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

throw it out into the universe gwen - it will come back if it is meant to. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And I still haven't found the one hank I was gifted but did rei-order the one remaining hank of it and received it. Such a mystery....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmm - i must be here all by myself. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I have Sam....really not worrying about it. 


thewren said:


> throw it out into the universe gwen - it will come back if it is meant to. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you found your Crown Royal bag with WIP socks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> How do you cook a 16 lb pike?


In a very large pan? :XD:

I'm just trying to get caught up--did get the photos taken but have not uploaded them yet. I'm making DD some of Gwen's body butter and may make another batch of soap today. The last batch was ready today and I used it--turned out lovely.

Sending good thoughts to all--will comment more as I catch up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just skipping through quickly to let you all know that I heard from our sweet Dreamweaver and Jynx may be able to rejoin us in March .. her brother will be taking over the care of their mother and Jynx will have some time to take care of herself and be able to do some thing around the house and garden and spend time with her daughters and granddaughters. It's good to know that she'll be back with us.


That is wonderful news. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:30pm and I was awake earlier. Had a headache, sore throat and aching ears. Went back to bed and slept to 1:30pm. 

Greg and Gage had company this morning which was nice.

Gage has asked if we can order Chinese for supper. He really likes the sprouts and veggie rolls. I am surprised but he does.

&#128075;&#128075;&#128075; all fingers are wiggling and waving. Sam I am really enjoying the Trivia you have been posting. Some times I guess right and other times not so much.

Sonja the little sweater is adorable will you put the flowers on the cuffs of the sleeves too?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you remember back in the 60's/70's the plastic covers the sold for your living room furniture - they were awful but a lot of people used them. thank goodness my mother wasn't one of them. --- sam


My mom had some, they were put on during seeding & harvest when the most dirt was dragged into the house. :roll:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> This may sound a little strange, but did Ben suffer a brain injury not long before the behaviour change? The reason I ask this is that my best friend's husband developed bipolar along with another disabling condition after receiving a brain injury.


No injury nor medical treatment for anything prior to the hospitalization on the day he cut his wrist.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


That is cute, love the little flowers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you remember back in the 60's/70's the plastic covers the sold for your living room furniture - they were awful but a lot of people used them. thank goodness my mother wasn't one of them. --- sam


My aunt had those retched things on her furniture, everyone hated it including my uncle.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes clear and breezy here to


It did start raining a bit a couple hours ago, very lightly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can understand that. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sonja, your little cardi is so well done. Good on you!! Your talents are quite impressive so keep up the great work.

Ohio Joy


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Just popping up to say thanks for all the welcomes on last weeks party. I would have replied earlier but haven't been on line for 3 days. Going back to read opening and summary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to go back to the parade, and refresh my memory!


I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> Just popping up to say thanks for all the welcomes on last weeks party. I would have replied earlier but haven't been on line for 3 days. Going back to read opening and summary.


Nice to see you back with us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


 :thumbup:
Did you find the Parade, Bonnie? I seem to remember the colour combination!


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And then this way please


It would be easy for her to come to me after that!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


Love the colour, very well done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Was not going to comment until finished reading, as you can all see, that went out the window.
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> sam, we love our fur babies don't we. i have the cats inside, harper and scout, plus the snorkie pup maddi, its constant cleaning, hair everywhere, so i understand. i love them to death, love the company, love the antics.......but i have decided after the two cats are gone, no more indoor cats, i have a outside tom we had fixed and is still a young one. i enjoy him, but am so over the litter box. luckily that is bj's job............
> i have been inside for a couple days, have suffered through what i thought was a chest cold, but after 2nd trip to dr. and loads of stuff and treatments, i am dealing with pneumonia in left lung, i am breathing better, still sleeping sitting up in recliner. oh the coughing. but i am knocking out the ear warmer and boot cuff sets i am doing for the nieces Christmas gifts.
> we are having another cold snap, so i guess i am feeling some better, plus the steroids are hyping me up, i cooked a pot of chili yesterday, roasted tons of healthy veggies, made stacks of pancakes for bj to reheat, did biscuits, and sausage, (i never cook much, but was in the mood) everyone stay healthy, love to you all.


Don't overdo it with the Pneumonia, that can be nasty to get over. You sure have been busy though, yum.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I made "Clean Up The Kitchen Soup (otherwise know as clean out the fridge) ..Saute' onions, celery, carrots, potatoes (raw) that are cubed, garlic (all chpd) to this add a can of broth any kind, a can of tomatoes, any veggies leftover or frozen, or canned plus any leftover meat chpd into small pieces. Add water to a desirable level in the pan. Bring the mixture to a boil then turn down to simmer. Add what spices you like Oregano, Parsley, Marjoram along with pepper and salt. You can add pasta or rice (a small amount as it soaks up the liquid). Taste it and when all the contents are cooked serve along with a crusty bread..This is great after being outside in the cold...


Yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim confronted Ben last Sunday afternoon after church, asking if there was going to be a divorce. I didn't hear the rest of the conversation. (Ben was here doing his laundry. He had intended to stay for dinner. But he decided to go back to his place following that conversation with Tim and so he did.)
> 
> Tim has not mentioned him to me or his mom since and seems to be doing quite well with school work and at home. His anxiety seems to be coming out in repeating the first words of whatever sentence he is about to speak, at least 4x before he gets it out. The finger-twisting he does when having these feelings has returned a bit but some of it can also be habit.
> 
> ...


Good for Tim, I imagine that Ben didn't expect that.
Wow, Tim is doing very well!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking my spot; off to finally take sewing machine to be repaired TTYL


Hopefully it will be a quick and easy fix and fairly painless on the pocketbook.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, my first try at Carne Guisada last night, worked out pretty tasty. It's a very common Tex-Mex dish in San Antonio area, and I couldn't find a recipe that I liked the look of, then in Hobby Lobby the girl in fabric is from down under San Antonio, gave me an authentic way to do it, it is a keeper for sure. 
David is headed toward Mary again, he left this morning, he could probably drive this run blindfolded. 
I'm working on my second Christmas present for this year, I'm enjoying it, I think it'll go fairly quickly. It's the http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap
I ordered the kit off Craftsy for $16 something, I love the yarn, it's soft and pretty.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.

WI Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.
> 
> WI Joy


Prayers for Jim and you.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Thoughts are with all of you with health and family problems.
The travelling vine scarves look wonderful.
I did manage to knit one last year, thanks to Julies workshop. No picture exists as I gave it to my DIL as it was finished


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've only just caught up with last week's news, so many difficult situations for fellow KTPers family and friends have arisen. I'm thinking of you all as you try to support your loved ones. And now I'm up to p5 of this week and see that I think everyone is in need of a {{{{{big group hug}}}}}.
> All the talk of grandparents last week was a great coincidence as my sister had found out that our grandmother's memoirs, written for the family, had been deposited at the Brunel university in London as part of their collection of writings on working class lives, and one student had written her thesis on the basis of grandma's account. So I looked up the collection online and found that some of the student's work was on a site called "writing lives.org". Further delving led to a comments section in which one of the children she had looked after (she became a nanny after spending her childhood in John Grooms orphanage - you might remember my mentioning her before). So now I have exchanged delightful emails with this elderly gent who clearly adored her, and need to dig out some old photos to copy for him. He said he used to visit her whenever he was back in her area, and does remember my mother too.
> Now back to catch up!


How exciting, very cool also to get to know someone else that knew her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on at the moment, and the sunrise two days ago.


very pretty, looks so soft and airy. 
Love the sky.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think my eyes are going square . I'm knitting what was a simple top down . cardigan then I decided it needed a border so I've decided to add some flowers in grass , .i don't think I thought this through . I'm not only knitting the graph upside down but I've got four different colours going in little bobbins on 8 different flowers 9 rows to go and counting


 Just reading that gives me a headache. lolol


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


So lovely! Colors look very festive.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - perfection just like i said it would be - this is beautiful. well done. --- sam


Thank you Sam and Julie . I've had to put it down because strangely the sleeves look as if I'm using a different size needle but I'm not so will have a good look at it tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> do you remember back in the 60's/70's the plastic covers the sold for your living room furniture - they were awful but a lot of people used them. thank goodness my mother wasn't one of them. --- sam


Never saw them apart from on tv .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 2:30pm and I was awake earlier. Had a headache, sore throat and aching ears. Went back to bed and slept to 1:30pm.
> 
> Greg and Gage had company this morning which was nice.
> 
> ...


Thank you and I was going to but I'm not sure now as I've just finished weaving in the ends


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> That is cute, love the little flowers.


Thank you Caren . It ended up raining here too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, your little cardi is so well done. Good on you!! Your talents are quite impressive so keep up the great work.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


That's lovely Bonnie and such beautiful colours .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 6pm here and I have gotten the dishes and laundry done. Greg did the vacuuming while I was down in the laundry room. I hope he is going to be making spaghetti.
> 
> Spoke to Dave the neighbor from the previous building. He is such a sweet fella. He said the reaction to the fundraiser is turning out to be bigger then he thought. I am just overwhelmed by it all. I am a giver not a taker and I so appreciate all he is doing for us.😢
> 
> Did this hat while waiting on the laundry.


Good job Greg. :thumbup: 
What wonderful news.  what a blessing of a neighbor.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> No injury nor medical treatment for anything prior to the hospitalization on the day he cut his wrist.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Did they suggest any psychiatric assessment when he was hospitalised as to his state of mind and why he cut his wrist?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


Beautiful Bonnie. Love those colours.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this little hat this afternoon and I am in love with it. I just cast on and see what happens. This one used up the leftover purples I had.&#128077; only one more to make and I have 100 baby hats to donate. So excited.&#128077;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooo...that is really pretty. I love the colorway of the yarn. What is the yarn?


Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and I was going to but I'm not sure now as I've just finished weaving in the ends


I think I would prefer it with flowers just around the bottom and the sleeves plain.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Made this little hat this afternoon and I am in love with it. I just cast on and see what happens. This one used up the leftover purples I had.👍 only one more to make and I have 100 baby hats to donate. So excited.👍


Love the colours on this one, I think it's one of my favourites so far. Will you stop when you get to 100?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Angelam I'm not sure yet if I will.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And the recipe is????? I did google it and found a recipe for it done in a crock pot and pinned it. Do you do it in the crock pot?


Poledra65 said:


> Well, my first try at Carne Guisada last night, worked out pretty tasty. It's a very common Tex-Mex dish in San Antonio area, and I couldn't find a recipe that I liked the look of, then in Hobby Lobby the girl in fabric is from down under San Antonio, gave me an authentic way to do it, it is a keeper for sure.
> David is headed toward Mary again, he left this morning, he could probably drive this run blindfolded.
> I'm working on my second Christmas present for this year, I'm enjoying it, I think it'll go fairly quickly. It's the http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap
> I ordered the kit off Craftsy for $16 something, I love the yarn, it's soft and pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*WI Joy* will most definitely be lifting your DH Jim up in prayer and wrapping you in prayers for peace and strength as well. Also for God to carefully guide the surgeon's hands. Please keep us posted.


purl2diva said:


> As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Each one just gets better and better and of course this one is in my favorite color...purple. Love the little hearts up toward the top.


gagesmom said:


> Made this little hat this afternoon and I am in love with it. I just cast on and see what happens. This one used up the leftover purples I had.👍 only one more to make and I have 100 baby hats to donate. So excited.👍


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.
> 
> WI Joy


Prayers headed your way for you both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad the wildlife supper was great but it's a shame about the auction
> But you are right it will be affected by all the layoffs
> On the good side you got fish left to make fish cakes .
> Glad you made it safely home , is the snow deep enough for you now
> ...


But Sonya there are no rain clouds- are you sure it was this year?
I see I didn't read closly enough- Sweden. Wouldn't you always expect snow there at this time of the year? Or doesn't all of Sweden get snow in winter? I am making an assumption about Swedish weather that shows my ignorance about Swedish weather?
I do know it gets sunny enough in summer to get sun burnt- think it was the only place in my 5 months in Europe back in 1978 that I managed to get burnt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


Looks relly good in the photo. remeber you are your toughest critic.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's for sure...don't want to be on steroids too long. My eye doctor said having been on prednizone for several months most certainly contributed t the rapid growth of the cataracts I now have to have removd. Off steriods now thank goodness.


The problem is for so many conditions they are still the only thing they have that will help (epsecially during flareups of conditions) but it has such major side effects that it is a real balancing act to decide when to use them for how long and in what strength.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom had some, they were put on during seeding & harvest when the most dirt was dragged into the house. :roll:


Now that does make sense for a short period.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


Pretty colours. It is a lovely pattern isn't it?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wi Joy prayers from your prayers warriors here on ktp. 

My granny had those horrid plastic couch covers and it was in the couch til the day she died. I always figured the queen was the only one who would be allowed to sit on it. Lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.
> 
> WI Joy


Praying that it will be a success with no complications.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and Julie . I've had to put it down because strangely the sleeves look as if I'm using a different size needle but I'm not so will have a good look at it tomorrow


Are you knitting in the round? Can be a significant difference in size as no purling when working in the round.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Each one just gets better and better and of course this one is in my favorite color...purple. Love the little hearts up toward the top.


My club yarn theme this year is purples- so I have ordered two lots, one for my Chirstmas present as usual and one for Maryanne's birthday present as she loves purple. Talking of club yarn. Decembers yarn- 100% cotton for summer when need something on the feet. Both pairs have been worn but not wahsed (need to get some stuff for washing socks etc as somehow it made it's way to our new place direct rather than via here. So they don't look their best.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> In a very large pan? :XD:
> 
> I'm just trying to get caught up--did get the photos taken but have not uploaded them yet. I'm making DD some of Gwen's body butter and may make another batch of soap today. The last batch was ready today and I used it--turned out lovely.
> 
> Sending good thoughts to all--will comment more as I catch up.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.
> 
> WI Joy


Joy, I had the right carotid cleared about 4-5 years ago. The only problem I had was waiting for someone to help my up when I finally woke enough to realize that my bladder was getting quite full. When I asked for a bed pan, I was told that they could help me to the commode which was built into the ''dresser'' type unit attached to the wall. On standing the bladder decided not to wait until I'd made the 2-3 steps to the seat and we ended up with a rather large puddle in the floor. Needless lot say, I had to get Don to go home and bring me dry undies so that I could be discharged. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Did they suggest any psychiatric assessment when he was hospitalised as to his state of mind and why he cut his wrist?


Absolutely, Angela, but no one can make him take the meds prescribed, as prescribed nor to attend the appointed sessions if he is not willing--not even the insurer nor the psychiatrist he has been directed to see.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.
> 
> WI Joy


Adding Jim to the list...many prayers being said for him and the rest of our TP family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Joy, I had the right carotid cleared about 4-5 years ago. The only problem I had was waiting for someone to help my up when I finally woke enough to realize that my bladder was getting quite full. When I asked for a bed pan, I was told that they could help me to the commode which was built into the ''dresser'' type unit attached to the wall. On standing the bladder decided not to wait until I'd made the 2-3 steps to the seat and we ended up with a rather large puddle in the floor. Needless lot say, I had to get Don to go home and bring me dry undies so that I could be discharged. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


if only they would have listened to you about the bed pan. But, they sure do like to get patients up and standing after surgery and anesthetic so I'm sure that you're not the only one this has happened to. Glad the surgery itself was successful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Absolutely, Angela, but no one can make him take the meds prescribed, as prescribed nor to attend the appointed sessions if he is not willing--not even the insurer nor the psychiatrist he has been directed to see.
> 
> Ohio Joy


He can only help himself - do you think he has any recognition of how much he's changed? His symptoms sound very much like a friend of mine's husband who ended up with a diagnosis of brain tumor. I'm praying for him and the rest of your family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.
> 
> WI Joy


I hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> Thoughts are with all of you with health and family problems.
> The travelling vine scarves look wonderful.
> I did manage to knit one last year, thanks to Julies workshop. No picture exists as I gave it to my DIL as it was finished


 :thumbup: That happens!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> very pretty, looks so soft and airy.
> Love the sky.


It is !


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never saw them apart from on tv .


Lucky you! Re Plastic sofa covers. In summer they stuck to you like glue :roll: Not to mention the crackling as you moved


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Did they suggest any psychiatric assessment when he was hospitalised as to his state of mind and why he cut his wrist?


I though an attempted suicide was an automatic 48 hr hospitalization for evaluation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made this little hat this afternoon and I am in love with it. I just cast on and see what happens. This one used up the leftover purples I had.👍 only one more to make and I have 100 baby hats to donate. So excited.👍


Wow! 100 hats & this one is so pretty, I love purples


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooo...that is really pretty. I love the colorway of the yarn. What is the yarn?


It's Mary Maxim Prism yarn, it's acrylic but comes in some beautiful colors..
http://www.marymaxim.com/mary-maxim-prism-yarn-b.html

It also comes in a sparkle


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I though an attempted suicide was an automatic 48 hr hospitalization for evaluation


It is mandatory 72 hours here, Bonnie.

We suspect that the problem is psychological and stems from some family situations that occurred when Ben was quite young--one of them being the death of a step-sister who didn't live with them full-time but her room became a shrine and has not been changed or used by anyone since. Ben was never given help to deal with his own fears/grief by parents or pastor/counselor. I could go on with this but I'm not a professional to deal with his needs. I tried to love and care about him but he wanted no part.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I though an attempted suicide was an automatic 48 hr hospitalization for evaluation


Not automatically here- and as many aren't serious it would wwell and truly clog up an already overcrowded mental health system. And for those who really are only after attention etc putting them in 48 hours just reinforces the behaviour. So for some it would be the worst possible treatment.
When they come intot he hospital as well as medical assessment they are also assessed by a member of the menatl health team (the major hospitals have one on duty in the emergency departments). Usually watched overnight and then sent home assuming no medical issues. If seroius or repeated they end up seeing a psychologist att he hospital. But most is dealt with by the local doctor when possible.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My favorite, too! You rock!


gagesmom said:


> Made this little hat this afternoon and I am in love with it. I just cast on and see what happens. This one used up the leftover purples I had.👍 only one more to make and I have 100 baby hats to donate. So excited.👍


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely agree...kind of like damned if you do and damned if you don't. Sometimes a difficult decision.


darowil said:


> The problem is for so many conditions they are still the only thing they have that will help (epsecially during flareups of conditions) but it has such major side effects that it is a real balancing act to decide when to use them for how long and in what strength.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pretty colours. It is a lovely pattern isn't it?


Yes, great pattern, I want to make another.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> My club yarn theme this year is purples- so I have ordered two lots, one for my Chirstmas present as usual and one for Maryanne's birthday present as she loves purple. Talking of club yarn. Decembers yarn- 100% cotton for summer when need something on the feet. Both pairs have been worn but not wahsed (need to get some stuff for washing socks etc as somehow it made it's way to our new place direct rather than via here. So they don't look their best.


Really pretty colors


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, who in their right mind thinks that 20year old couch is going to look brand new, unless of course you kept in under plastic, but really? LOL
> I hope that your son and friend were able to get it out with no problems.


~~~We are now couch-free! DS and friend saved enough time from their skiing exploits to remove the couch. It was really touch & go for a while. It took some major finagling (sp?) and just pure muscling for them to get it out of the door. A VERY tight squeeze....but it IS gone! The room looks so much better! We have space now! The ol' thing did serve us well, but it was always just a bit too big for the room. DH now wants to get a recliner chair to replace it. I really feel like a big load has been lifted! It's nice! They certainly earned the plate of brownies I had made for them! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute socks. Is club yarn a brand of yarn or just what your knitting club chose or what?


darowil said:


> My club yarn theme this year is purples- so I have ordered two lots, one for my Chirstmas present as usual and one for Maryanne's birthday present as she loves purple. Talking of club yarn. Decembers yarn- 100% cotton for summer when need something on the feet. Both pairs have been worn but not wahsed (need to get some stuff for washing socks etc as somehow it made it's way to our new place direct rather than via here. So they don't look their best.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh good! I know she really needed her brothers to step up and help, hopefully he don't drop it all back in her lap in a month or two when they realize how much work it takes.
> It will be wonderful to have Jynx back.


~~~Ditto all of that. Let's hope he does sincerely take over.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Joy, I had the right carotid cleared about 4-5 years ago. The only problem I had was waiting for someone to help my up when I finally woke enough to realize that my bladder was getting quite full. When I asked for a bed pan, I was told that they could help me to the commode which was built into the ''dresser'' type unit attached to the wall. On standing the bladder decided not to wait until I'd made the 2-3 steps to the seat and we ended up with a rather large puddle in the floor. Needless lot say, I had to get Don to go home and bring me dry undies so that I could be discharged. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


    How embarrassing for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. I've gotten yarn from Mary Maxim in the past so will check it out; not that I need to purchase any yarn right now. LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> It's Mary Maxim Prism yarn, it's acrylic but comes in some beautiful colors..
> http://www.marymaxim.com/mary-maxim-prism-yarn-b.html
> 
> It also comes in a sparkle


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Absolutely, Angela, but no one can make him take the meds prescribed, as prescribed nor to attend the appointed sessions if he is not willing--not even the insurer nor the psychiatrist he has been directed to see.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's terrible when people just won't listen to reason. The saying goes, " you can lead a horse to water but can't make him drink" so hard on all of you to watch him destroy what had been a good life.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....here's my "Wave"....hope it works.


~~~"wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle".....that's as good as I can do....no video skills at all! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


~~~REALLY beautiful! Lovely work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


~~~What is the pattern name? Yarn? Is this the travelling vine?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got the GKs to bed, GD is very overtired & had a real meltdown, not like her at all, but cried for mom something terrible. Hope she finally goes to sleep & stays that way til morning.

I have to be play school helper tomorrow so will have to get moving early so I'm ready. I tend to stay up late & not get moving very early.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30pm and I am off to bed. 

Just gave away the purple hat I made today. Our friend and his wife had a baby girl last weekend on Saturday. I am hoping to get to see her in it. They live just down the street.

Night all &#128564;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What is the pattern name? Yarn?


Traveling vine scarf, from Julies workshop & yarn is Mary Maxim Prism


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol if your are asking about Bonnie's scarf she used Prism yarn from Mary Maxim and through tonight it is on sale for 20% off.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, my first try at Carne Guisada last night, worked out pretty tasty. It's a very common Tex-Mex dish in San Antonio area, and I couldn't find a recipe that I liked the look of, then in Hobby Lobby the girl in fabric is from down under San Antonio, gave me an authentic way to do it, it is a keeper for sure.
> David is headed toward Mary again, he left this morning, he could probably drive this run blindfolded.
> I'm working on my second Christmas present for this year, I'm enjoying it, I think it'll go fairly quickly. It's the http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap
> I ordered the kit off Craftsy for $16 something, I love the yarn, it's soft and pretty.


~~~Do you have a recipe? Is this anything like Carne Asada?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.
> 
> WI Joy


~~~Loads of supporting and healthy energies coming your way for you and Jim. Wishing you the best of everything tomorrow. Take comfort that we are in the waiting room with you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30pm and I am off to bed.
> 
> Just gave away the purple hat I made today. Our friend and his wife had a baby girl last weekend on Saturday. I am hoping to get to see her in it. They live just down the street.
> 
> Night all 😴


Wow, what a lovely gift for that baby girl. I loved your hat. It's colors were wonderful and the knitting beautiful. She is one lucky baby.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made this little hat this afternoon and I am in love with it. I just cast on and see what happens. This one used up the leftover purples I had.👍 only one more to make and I have 100 baby hats to donate. So excited.👍


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: Love the stool the hat is sitting on! or is that a blanket on a chair arm??? :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. Going to go to be shortly as I have a RA doc appointment in the morning. TTYL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Absolutely, Angela, but no one can make him take the meds prescribed, as prescribed nor to attend the appointed sessions if he is not willing--not even the insurer nor the psychiatrist he has been directed to see.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Joy, everything seems to have been done by others that they can do. It is up to Ben. Is Ben's family involved in any of this? It must be so frustrating for all of you. I think it is significant that Tim asked the question. I hope he is not holding things inside. Is he inclined to share his thoughts? I think he might be rather troubled by this. Especially if he has developed a close relationship with Ben. Our hearts are so in your corner! A Major concentration of prayers is surrounding all of you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It is mandatory 72 hours here, Bonnie.
> 
> We suspect that the problem is psychological and stems from some family situations that occurred when Ben was quite young--one of them being the death of a step-sister who didn't live with them full-time but her room became a shrine and has not been changed or used by anyone since. Ben was never given help to deal with his own fears/grief by parents or pastor/counselor. I could go on with this but I'm not a professional to deal with his needs. I tried to love and care about him but he wanted no part.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS to you Joy}}}}}}}}}}}}...and hugs for Ben, too!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I've gotten yarn from Mary Maxim in the past so will check it out; not that I need to purchase any yarn right now. LOL


~~~Yeah...that's my problem....I really don't have room for more yarn....BUT....... :roll: :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Traveling vine scarf, from Julies workshop & yarn is Mary Maxim Prism


~~~Thanks! How many skeins did you need for the scarf?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol if your are asking about Bonnie's scarf she used Prism yarn from Mary Maxim and through tonight it is on sale for 20% off.


~~~How much do you think I would need for a shawl?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute socks. Is club yarn a brand of yarn or just what your knitting club chose or what?


The knitting club- Stranded in Oz- I post most of what I do from the club. The majority of patterns are socks- with usually one thing different each year.
The yarns are all hand dyed by Melissa and she designs the patterns as well (one of these socks was designed by Melissa and the other is just a number of different sock bits thrown together-plenty of yarn as the sock was an anklet).
Melissa sends out a yarn and pattern every 2 months as well an extra goodie. And for those who finished the last months yarn (either the sent pattern or another one of your own choice) an extra goodie. Different yarns as well. Introduces me to yarns I wouldn't otherwsie do- and gives me a Christmas present 6 times a year.
And this years theme is purple


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks! How many skeins did you need for the scarf?


I'm pretty sure I just had one, knit until I had enough left to cast off


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely bonnie - well done. ---- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Made this little hat this afternoon and I am in love with it. I just cast on and see what happens. This one used up the leftover purples I had.👍 only one more to make and I have 100 baby hats to donate. So excited.👍


Lovely hat Mel think this is one of my favourites


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I think I would prefer it with flowers just around the bottom and the sleeves plain.


That s what I've decided too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> But Sonya there are no rain clouds- are you sure it was this year?
> I see I didn't read closly enough- Sweden. Wouldn't you always expect snow there at this time of the year? Or doesn't all of Sweden get snow in winter? I am making an assumption about Swedish weather that shows my ignorance about Swedish weather?
> I do know it gets sunny enough in summer to get sun burnt- think it was the only place in my 5 months in Europe back in 1978 that I managed to get burnt.


There should definitley be snow but they have hardly had any this year 
If I remember rightly I think the summer of 78 was one of the warmest on record


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> My club yarn theme this year is purples- so I have ordered two lots, one for my Chirstmas present as usual and one for Maryanne's birthday present as she loves purple. Talking of club yarn. Decembers yarn- 100% cotton for summer when need something on the feet. Both pairs have been worn but not wahsed (need to get some stuff for washing socks etc as somehow it made it's way to our new place direct rather than via here. So they don't look their best.


The socks are lovely Margaret


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

WIJoy, healing energy for DH. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.
Mel, love purple.
Bonnie, lovely scarf.
Margaret, love the anklets. Your club sounds so fun.
Gwen, good luck with RA doc. What do you use for pain?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Absolutely, Angela, but no one can make him take the meds prescribed, as prescribed nor to attend the appointed sessions if he is not willing--not even the insurer nor the psychiatrist he has been directed to see.
> 
> I understand, that is so sad for him and for all of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


Why dont you like it? It looks really good to me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It is Domkyrka(cathedral ) in Linköping Sweden . Over 800 years old and beautiful inside and at night there is a walkway that's all lit up with hundreds of little twinkly lights


And it looks gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hopefully you friend in palliative care will get some more quality time & isn't suffering.
> 
> Not good that your friend has motor Neuron disease, such nasty outcomes. you seem to be having too much bad news lately.
> 
> How are you liking your new job?


Pretty good. I am a bit of a "girl Friday" most days. Helping in the office... basic filing and stuff. I found out today they want me to get my food handler certificate (they will pay) so I can help with BBQs and maybe do some soup days and stuff. Going with another staff member tomorrow to another town to meet some residents with the same company so that should be fun.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really need to rise up & do something useful. The sun is shining beautifully but it still blowing like mad.
> The GKs come back this evening until tomorrow night so I think I'll do some sewing today as I can't do that when GD is here asmshe wants tomsit on my knee & " help" I told her I will teach her when she's older but too young to be near a fast-moving needle yet.
> 
> This puppy is going to drive me to drink. :roll: she used to stay in the porch only but has now made her way into the kitchen& would really love to go in the living room too :this morning she had a cardboard tube from a roll of foil & has shredded it to little pieces on my kitchen floor. I know, better than chewing the furniture but I just cleaned yesterday!
> I can't believe how she's growing, DH weighed her & she's now 38 pounds, & it says she will grow until 18 months & she's only 4.5 months. Her parents are 65 pounds but it seems to me she will be bigger. When I'm sitting in a chair, she likes to come beside me & put her paws in my arm, she's getting so heavy it almost pulls me over. I wasn't waiting the other day & she came barreling into me outside, almost put me on my backside. We need to teach some more manners!


 :shock: LOL Sorry Bonnie but this made me laugh! Oh gosh but I hope she never does manage to knock you over. Labradors are just soooo soooo everything! LOL. But yes manners will help. Have fun with training... they are usually pretty easy to teach as they are sooo food orientated.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka is 5 and still does all that 😄
> She is losing her winter fur at the moment it's everywhere , think of a sheep leaving clumps all round the field that's what it looks like . I clean the floors daily and again if I know anyone is coming . I've brushed her every day this week and took from her what looks like a small sheeps fleece each time
> She should be bald but there is still more to come loose . I think I could knit everyone a jumper and still have spare


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....here's my "Wave"....hope it works.


It did! Hello.. I am waving (with all my fingers) back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> WIJoy, healing energy for DH. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.
> Mel, love purple.
> Bonnie, lovely scarf.
> Margaret, love the anklets. Your club sounds so fun.
> Gwen, good luck with RA doc. What do you use for pain?


I really enjoy it- wondering what she will send this month and getting to use other stuff as well is such fun.
And I loved th echance to help her out last year and look after her market stall last year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


Its really lovely Bonnie. gorgeous colours. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Are you knitting in the round? Can be a significant difference in size as no purling when working in the round.


Yes I'm knitting in the round . I'm knitting slightly looser (?) than normal and it looks better this morning


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> My club yarn theme this year is purples- so I have ordered two lots, one for my Chirstmas present as usual and one for Maryanne's birthday present as she loves purple. Talking of club yarn. Decembers yarn- 100% cotton for summer when need something on the feet. Both pairs have been worn but not wahsed (need to get some stuff for washing socks etc as somehow it made it's way to our new place direct rather than via here. So they don't look their best.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Adding Jim to the list...many prayers being said for him and the rest of our TP family.


From me too.........


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Why dont you like it? It looks really good to me.


Thank you Cathy I like it a bit more now that I've tidied it all up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty good. I am a bit of a "girl Friday" most days. Helping in the office... basic filing and stuff. I found out today they want me to get my food handler certificate (they will pay) so I can help with BBQs and maybe do some soup days and stuff. Going with another staff member tomorrow to another town to meet some residents with the same company so that should be fun.


Glad to hear that you are enjoying the work Cathy .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.
> 
> WI Joy


Hoping all goes well for him.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.
> 
> WI Joy


Sending healing thoughts for Jim and you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren . It ended up raining here too


You are most welcome. 😊 raining here today as well. 
How is your son doing?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, my first try at Carne Guisada last night, worked out pretty tasty. It's a very common Tex-Mex dish in San Antonio area, and I couldn't find a recipe that I liked the look of, then in Hobby Lobby the girl in fabric is from down under San Antonio, gave me an authentic way to do it, it is a keeper for sure.
> David is headed toward Mary again, he left this morning, he could probably drive this run blindfolded.
> I'm working on my second Christmas present for this year, I'm enjoying it, I think it'll go fairly quickly. It's the http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap
> I ordered the kit off Craftsy for $16 something, I love the yarn, it's soft and pretty.


Is there any chance you could share the reciept? 😁 
James has a couple runs like that. 
Shhhhh no talk of Christmas just yet 😳😳 I do have a couple patterns picked out that are for gifts for my girls, not started them yet. 
Finished the wrist warmers I was working on for MIL to be. They fit her perfectly, she loves them. I have one of mine done working on the second one this week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made this little hat this afternoon and I am in love with it. I just cast on and see what happens. This one used up the leftover purples I had.👍 only one more to make and I have 100 baby hats to donate. So excited.👍


I love this one. 👍 you go girl, you are doing such a wonderful job. These little ones will feel so loved every time they were one of your hats.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> My club yarn theme this year is purples- so I have ordered two lots, one for my Chirstmas present as usual and one for Maryanne's birthday present as she loves purple. Talking of club yarn. Decembers yarn- 100% cotton for summer when need something on the feet. Both pairs have been worn but not wahsed (need to get some stuff for washing socks etc as somehow it made it's way to our new place direct rather than via here. So they don't look their best.


Love the colour! That is what I need to make myself. If I start now I might get a pair done in time for summer.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Is there any chance you could share the reciept? 😁
> James has a couple runs like that.
> Shhhhh no talk of Christmas just yet 😳😳 I do have a couple patterns picked out that are for gifts for my girls, not started them yet.
> Finished the wrist warmers I was working on for MIL to be. They fit her perfectly, she loves them. I have one of mine done working on the second one this week.


Love both patterns. No wonder MIL loves hers.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have been reading trying to catch up. Finally got all of the tax work done for the school. Now just catching up on regular stuff. Had the baby shower for the 2nd DGD due the 20th. Unfortunately her parents are still on and off. They have also had some new things thrown at them, she will definitely be born with a cleft lip which is easily fixed these days and with little scaring, they cannot tell however about the palate we just have to wait until she is born to find out about that. 

Keeping you all in my prayers. hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love both patterns. No wonder MIL loves hers.


Thank you! I was going to make them as a surprise, but soon realized she would have to try them on to get the proper length. Was a good thing or they might have been too long.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I thought it very funny...regardless ow who it was!


Phew! Thanks for that.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just stopped for lunch and saw my Knitting mag had arrived. Thought this would be of interest, on p5


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It did start raining a bit a couple hours ago, very lightly.


It's our turn now. The cross channel ferry is moored really close in the harbour, not where she normally comes in, and has been there for 4 hours so assume she's sheltering not driven aground!! Gusts of wind and torrential rain then bright sunshine, and lots of inland coastal flooding at high tide this morning. There was thunder and lightning when the storm first arrived about 5 am, then a few hours relative calm before WHAM. Forecast to last until late night or early tomorrow. I'm grateful not to have to be outdoors. As I hunker down with my hammer and tools finishing the bathroom repair.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Prayers for Jim and you.


And from me too, Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Now I really must get back to my tasks but not before commenting on all the lovely knitting from Bonnie - wonderful colours and lovely scarf, Mel's hat no 100 which is even more cute than the first 99, Caren's beautiful fingerless mits, Margarets fun anklets and Sonja's wonderful baby dress - so pretty with the flowers and greenery. Back later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have read but not commented much. Love all the pics! Knitting pics are great. Today is DHs birthday. We will go out for wings with the kids and grands, then back here for ice cream cake. Off to shower and get the cake, then back home to clean. 

This is what I saw when I looked out the window.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just went to your blog through Ravelry and found that you have had your projects published in magazines. Can't imagine how you do it with working outside the home, so BRAVO Sorlenna. Marvelous. Glad you reminded us of the blog and now perhaps we can remind you. :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD: Hugs


A reminder might help! If I know someone's expecting something, I'm much more likely to keep on track. :XD:

Speaking of that, I never did get caught up here yesterday...I've read through page 14...I did the usual stuff, the vacuuming and what-have-you, and I made some muffins (cranberries and pecans added to my standard plain recipe). Those came out good--and then I worked on the Guernsey every spare minute I had.

I'm VERY happy to say that the body is finished! Yup, I had finished the front Friday night and did part of one shoulder strap on Saturday, so yesterday I focused on the shoulders and got the second done just before bed time (while he was watching the Super Bowl). I tried it on and it was Happy Dance time! Now I just have sleeves and neck edging to go. I'll post some pictures shortly (have gotten them uploaded but must resize so they aren't gigantic).

Today my 'baby girl' turns 25. Wowza, time goes too fast!

And though I've not read all the way just yet, I will send healing thoughts for those in need, congratulations to all for their accomplishments, and hugs & blessings everywhere. Now off to edit photos & then read more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have read but not commented much. Love all the pics! Knitting pics are great. Today is DHs birthday. We will go out for wings with the kids and grands, then back here for ice cream cake. Off to shower and get the cake, then back home to clean.
> 
> This is what I saw when I looked out the window.


And this one is in the time it took me to shower!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A reminder might help! If I know someone's expecting something, I'm much more likely to keep on track. :XD:
> 
> Speaking of that, I never did get caught up here yesterday...I've read through page 14...I did the usual stuff, the vacuuming and what-have-you, and I made some muffins (cranberries and pecans added to my standard plain recipe). Those came out good--and then I worked on the Guernsey every spare minute I had.
> 
> ...


Yay for the guernsey. Happy birthday to your DD!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. 😊 raining here today as well.
> How is your son doing?


Not to good , he is still having severe stomach pains and just not feeling well 
Managed to be up for a while on Saturday but back to laying down today 
He looks awful

Your wrist warmers are lovely


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Out my patio door this morning ! It's raining so good bye snow &#128516;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sonja love your little sweater ! I'm working on a shawl ,my brain should have the pattern down packed but it just keeps slipping away &#9785; and I'm working on a hat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading trying to catch up. Finally got all of the tax work done for the school. Now just catching up on regular stuff. Had the baby shower for the 2nd DGD due the 20th. Unfortunately her parents are still on and off. They have also had some new things thrown at them, she will definitely be born with a cleft lip which is easily fixed these days and with little scaring, they cannot tell however about the palate we just have to wait until she is born to find out about that.
> 
> Keeping you all in my prayers. hugs


Sorry to hear your news about your granddaughter . I'll be hoping it's just the lip as that like you say can be easily fixed and not even noticable 
Tell your granddaughter from me that the 20th is a good day to be born on 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> And this one is in the time it took me to shower!


That looks very ccccold❄


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for asking. My left eye is now okay but the infection moved to the right. It looks like a blood vessel has burst. I'm using the drops in it now and will see the doc on Thursday.


I hope that it stops spreading back and forth between your eyes, and you are completely rid of the infection soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love your little sweater ! I'm working on a shawl ,my brain should have the pattern down packed but it just keeps slipping away ☹ and I'm working on a hat


That is gorgeous , what lovely yarn , don't you just hate when you get brain freeze . Your hat is lovely too 
Looks cold where you are to


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> not sure where this day has gone - went over for breakfast this morning and spent some time working a couple crosswords - was back here a few minutes and ron - my computer man called and asked if i wanted to try the mexican restaurant that had just opened here in town - he also had to go to mannards for some insulation. he is doing some mega remodeling.
> 
> i was not impressed with the food but did not complain since ron picked up the bill. spent a couple of hours wandering around manards (a local big box store like lowes) - they even have a grocery section. good heavens.
> 
> ...


Nice that you got out though, too bad the food wasn't anything to speak of. 
I love Menards, I get certain groceries there as they have the best prices on certain things. 
Your body knows what it needs, sleep when it tells you.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Pup lover I will be praying for your new little one to be &#128591;&#127995; 
Sonja I have been thinking a lot of you and your family ,praying Gods loving arms be wrapped around you all, healing touches for your men .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> That is gorgeous , what lovely yarn , don't you just hate when you get brain freeze . Your hat is lovely too
> Looks cold where you are to


Mild today and rainy but this Thursday its to get down to -12 in the day time


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Just caught up now I have to plug in my iPad see you soon again I hope,chat slowly &#128521; So I can catch up easily lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading trying to catch up. Finally got all of the tax work done for the school. Now just catching up on regular stuff. Had the baby shower for the 2nd DGD due the 20th. Unfortunately her parents are still on and off. They have also had some new things thrown at them, she will definitely be born with a cleft lip which is easily fixed these days and with little scaring, they cannot tell however about the palate we just have to wait until she is born to find out about that.
> 
> Keeping you all in my prayers. hugs


Hoping the palate is not too bad- makes for difficult early feeding as you'd be well aware- the discussion came up some time ago on the KTP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading trying to catch up. Finally got all of the tax work done for the school. Now just catching up on regular stuff. Had the baby shower for the 2nd DGD due the 20th. Unfortunately her parents are still on and off. They have also had some new things thrown at them, she will definitely be born with a cleft lip which is easily fixed these days and with little scaring, they cannot tell however about the palate we just have to wait until she is born to find out about that.
> 
> Keeping you all in my prayers. hugs


She'll be here before we know it, I hope that it is only her lip and not the palate, and they've come so far in being able to fix them now that she should have only minimal scaring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just stopped for lunch and saw my Knitting mag had arrived. Thought this would be of interest, on p5


 :shock: Wow!, thank goodness she had her knitting with her, as well as the mints. I don't imagine sleeping was comfy though, poor woman.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

In spite of the warnings elsewhere in the country about storm Imogen, we have had a lovely day here ....I even switched off the heating and opened some windows! :shock: It's dulling over a bit now (4pm), but still very calm. I meant to do a lot of housework today, but somehow managed to spend the day making a present (Cadbury's Cream Eggs in the shape of a sixty) for my friend's upcoming birthday and the spent ages on the computer making up a photo mug for her with George Clooney, Mel Gibson & Paul Hollywood on it. That should have been easily done on the computer, but I managed to spend nearly 2 hours sorting it out! :shock: Got "Too many choices for a sixty year old!" printed under the photos, I hope she likes it.
Lots of lovely knitting on here at the moment...you are all talented ladies! :thumbup: 
Sorry to hear your boy isn't feeling so good Sonja, hope he feels better very soon.
That's a shame about the coming GD, Dawn, but it is amazing what they can do nowadays to repair cleft lips. My friend's DS fosters a wee one with a lot of problems, one of which was a cleft palate, and now that it has been repaired you would hardly know that anything had been wrong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's our turn now. The cross channel ferry is moored really close in the harbour, not where she normally comes in, and has been there for 4 hours so assume she's sheltering not driven aground!! Gusts of wind and torrential rain then bright sunshine, and lots of inland coastal flooding at high tide this morning. There was thunder and lightning when the storm first arrived about 5 am, then a few hours relative calm before WHAM. Forecast to last until late night or early tomorrow. I'm grateful not to have to be outdoors. As I hunker down with my hammer and tools finishing the bathroom repair.


Batten down the hatches and stay inside for sure. Good excuse to get the bathroom finished though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have read but not commented much. Love all the pics! Knitting pics are great. Today is DHs birthday. We will go out for wings with the kids and grands, then back here for ice cream cake. Off to shower and get the cake, then back home to clean.
> 
> This is what I saw when I looked out the window.


Happy Bithday to DH!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A reminder might help! If I know someone's expecting something, I'm much more likely to keep on track. :XD:
> 
> Speaking of that, I never did get caught up here yesterday...I've read through page 14...I did the usual stuff, the vacuuming and what-have-you, and I made some muffins (cranberries and pecans added to my standard plain recipe). Those came out good--and then I worked on the Guernsey every spare minute I had.
> 
> ...


Yay!!! I can't wait to see pics, its going to be gorgeous like all your work, I know. 
Happy Birthday to your DD


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And this one is in the time it took me to shower!


 :shock: 
Ours is slowly melting. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good , he is still having severe stomach pains and just not feeling well
> Managed to be up for a while on Saturday but back to laying down today
> He looks awful
> 
> Your wrist warmers are lovely


I hope that he gets some decent relief soon, it has to be exhausting to be in constant pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A reminder might help! If I know someone's expecting something, I'm much more likely to keep on track. :XD:
> 
> Speaking of that, I never did get caught up here yesterday...I've read through page 14...I did the usual stuff, the vacuuming and what-have-you, and I made some muffins (cranberries and pecans added to my standard plain recipe). Those came out good--and then I worked on the Guernsey every spare minute I had.
> 
> ...


Just a note, Sorlenna, maybe unnecessary, but I like to do the neck before starting the sleeves. Otherwise well done! Don't mind large photos, if KP accepts them, I don't have to fiddle around with my magnifying glass.
Congratulations to your DD on her birthday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love your little sweater ! I'm working on a shawl ,my brain should have the pattern down packed but it just keeps slipping away ☹ and I'm working on a hat


I love the shawl, the hat is cute too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing thoughts for Jim and you.


From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love your little sweater ! I'm working on a shawl ,my brain should have the pattern down packed but it just keeps slipping away ☹ and I'm working on a hat


I can't quite work out is the shawl knit or crochet!? I really like both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> In spite of the warnings elsewhere in the country about storm Imogen, we have had a lovely day here ....I even switched off the heating and opened some windows! :shock: It's dulling over a bit now (4pm), but still very calm. I meant to do a lot of housework today, but somehow managed to spend the day making a present (Cadbury's Cream Eggs in the shape of a sixty) for my friend's upcoming birthday and the spent ages on the computer making up a photo mug for her with George Clooney, Mel Gibson & Paul Hollywood on it. That should have been easily done on the computer, but I managed to spend nearly 2 hours sorting it out! :shock: Got "Too many choices for a sixty year old!" printed under the photos, I hope she likes it.
> Lots of lovely knitting on here at the moment...you are all talented ladies! :thumbup:
> Sorry to hear your boy isn't feeling so good Sonja, hope he feels better very soon.
> That's a shame about the coming GD, Dawn, but it is amazing what they can do nowadays to repair cleft lips. My friend's DS fosters a wee one with a lot of problems, one of which was a cleft palate, and now that it has been repaired you would hardly know that anything had been wrong.


Norma in Wales, who did drop in here sometimes, said they seemed to have missed the worst of it (Imogen) just high winds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Is there any chance you could share the reciept? 😁
> James has a couple runs like that.
> Shhhhh no talk of Christmas just yet 😳😳 I do have a couple patterns picked out that are for gifts for my girls, not started them yet.
> Finished the wrist warmers I was working on for MIL to be. They fit her perfectly, she loves them. I have one of mine done working on the second one this week.


Oh Caren, those are gorgeous!!!! Well done!
 I have ordered another of the buttoned cabled wrap to make for my brothers mom for Christmas, I'm making headway on the first one. 
Yes, but it's kind of a play with it to get it how you want it recipe. lol

2 pounds beef chunks
whole cumin
whole peppercorns
5 cloves garlic
salt
onion
bell pepper
1 cup or so of chopped or crushed tomatoes
1/2 can of beef consume
water (I added about 2 cups I think)
maza to make a thickener for the gravy

In a molcajete (large mortar and pestle), crush whole cumin (I used around a Tablespoon), 5 garlic cloves, and about a quarters size of whole peppercorn, and a little salt into a paste. 
I used about 2lb of beef chunks(David suggested that next time we cut them up smaller), brown them in a little oil, when you get the sizzle add chopped onion and bell pepper, and the spice paste you mashed up, also about 1 cup of chopped or I used crushed, tomatoes, half a can of beef consume, enough water to make it a little soupy, then mix some maza with water, and add to the soupy mixture and that will thicken it to a gravy, let it simmer until the meat is tender. If you can't get maza, you can use either flour or cornstarch, but the Maza gives it the right texture and 
flavor. (The girl said she puts the maza and water in a jar and shakes then adds it to the pot. )
I think that's about it, hope it works as well for you as it did for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, love the wrist warmers.
Kaye, thank you for recipe.
Julie, thank you for update. I miss Norma, enjoyed her posts.
Want to go back to page 1 and retread Sam's recipes to jumpstart my creativity.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, glad Imogene didn't cause harm. Admire your creativity gifting friend for birthday.
Puplover, prayers for DGD and DGGD to-be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, love the wrist warmers.
> Kaye, thank you for recipe.
> Julie, thank you for update. I miss Norma, enjoyed her posts.
> Want to go back to page 1 and retread Sam's recipes to jumpstart my creativity.


She is such a dedicated lace knitter, in particular, just does not have time or the good health to keep up with both. I miss her here, too!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't quite work out is the shawl knit or crochet!? I really like both!


Shawl is crochet so is the hat. Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Shawl is crochet so is the hat. Thank you


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lucky you! Re Plastic sofa covers. In summer they stuck to you like glue :roll: Not to mention the crackling as you moved


Oh the thought just gives me heebie jeebies. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty good. I am a bit of a "girl Friday" most days. Helping in the office... basic filing and stuff. I found out today they want me to get my food handler certificate (they will pay) so I can help with BBQs and maybe do some soup days and stuff. Going with another staff member tomorrow to another town to meet some residents with the same company so that should be fun.


I hope that it continues to go well for you and that you really enjoy it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do you have a recipe? Is this anything like Carne Asada?


No, it's not like asada, the guisada is gravy, and oh so yummy.  
Asada is great too but different.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are now couch-free! DS and friend saved enough time from their skiing exploits to remove the couch. It was really touch & go for a while. It took some major finagling (sp?) and just pure muscling for them to get it out of the door. A VERY tight squeeze....but it IS gone! The room looks so much better! We have space now! The ol' thing did serve us well, but it was always just a bit too big for the room. DH now wants to get a recliner chair to replace it. I really feel like a big load has been lifted! It's nice! They certainly earned the plate of brownies I had made for them! :thumbup:


YAY!!! Doing the happy dance for you, they definitely deserved and I'm sure enjoyed, the brownies. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My club yarn theme this year is purples- so I have ordered two lots, one for my Chirstmas present as usual and one for Maryanne's birthday present as she loves purple. Talking of club yarn. Decembers yarn- 100% cotton for summer when need something on the feet. Both pairs have been worn but not wahsed (need to get some stuff for washing socks etc as somehow it made it's way to our new place direct rather than via here. So they don't look their best.


Ooh pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And the recipe is????? I did google it and found a recipe for it done in a crock pot and pinned it. Do you do it in the crock pot?


I haven't done it in the crockpot, but it should work well, just be sure to use whole spices instead of ground, it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's our turn now. The cross channel ferry is moored really close in the harbour, not where she normally comes in, and has been there for 4 hours so assume she's sheltering not driven aground!! Gusts of wind and torrential rain then bright sunshine, and lots of inland coastal flooding at high tide this morning. There was thunder and lightning when the storm first arrived about 5 am, then a few hours relative calm before WHAM. Forecast to last until late night or early tomorrow. I'm grateful not to have to be outdoors. As I hunker down with my hammer and tools finishing the bathroom repair.


I saw on the news today some of the waves, I sure hope all are safely indoors waiting this out.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1pm here and it is a bit overcast but a nice day out.
Knitting tonight at the library and I would love to go but I just feel wwiped out. No energy today. Going to Walmart and getting my pills tuckered me right out.&#128533;

Prayers for all and hugs as well. Might pop in a movie and knit.

Check in later


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good , he is still having severe stomach pains and just not feeling well
> Managed to be up for a while on Saturday but back to laying down today
> He looks awful
> 
> Your wrist warmers are lovely


Sorry to hear your son is not doing well. HUGS for you and yours.

Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love your little sweater ! I'm working on a shawl ,my brain should have the pattern down packed but it just keeps slipping away ☹ and I'm working on a hat


The shawl is lovely as is the hat. I should have the pattern for the wrist warmers down but, no I have to keep checking to make sure I have not skipped a row.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma in Wales, who did drop in here sometimes, said they seemed to have missed the worst of it (Imogen) just high winds.


No storm Imogen here thank goodness . Clear starry sky and a mild 7c 
She has blown the roof of London Bridge


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


sassafras123 said:


> WIJoy, healing energy for DH. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.
> Mel, love purple.
> Bonnie, lovely scarf.
> Margaret, love the anklets. Your club sounds so fun.
> Gwen, good luck with RA doc. What do you use for pain?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that he gets some decent relief soon, it has to be exhausting to be in constant pain.


I think that's half the problem because he's in pain he's not sleeping and he's just worn out . They are not to keen to give sleeping pills at the hospital but I said he should ask his doctor . Even if he just takes one to get a decent nights sleep


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Caren, those are gorgeous!!!! Well done!
> I have ordered another of the buttoned cabled wrap to make for my brothers mom for Christmas, I'm making headway on the first one.
> Yes, but it's kind of a play with it to get it how you want it recipe. lol
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think I will order one for Mum and Mum, hope I get them finished by Christmas. 
Oh thank you 👍👍 I will give this a try. I love that Maza is used for thickening. Tonight was lamb for the men and chicken for us women. I am trying out different lamb receipts as it is served once a week here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both are lovely wrist warmers. Love the yarn in future MIL's and the pattern of your's is fabulous. Good job Caren!'


NanaCaren said:


> Is there any chance you could share the reciept? 😁
> James has a couple runs like that.
> Shhhhh no talk of Christmas just yet 😳😳 I do have a couple patterns picked out that are for gifts for my girls, not started them yet.
> Finished the wrist warmers I was working on for MIL to be. They fit her perfectly, she loves them. I have one of mine done working on the second one this week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


Congratulations 👍👍 that is fantastic, slow and steady is best.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tell Merle Happy Birthday! Enjoy the wings and cake!



tami_ohio said:


> I have read but not commented much. Love all the pics! Knitting pics are great. Today is DHs birthday. We will go out for wings with the kids and grands, then back here for ice cream cake. Off to shower and get the cake, then back home to clean.
> 
> This is what I saw when I looked out the window.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna a big Happy Birthday for your Baby Girl! Hope she has a wonderful celebratioin!


Sorlenna said:


> A reminder might help! If I know someone's expecting something, I'm much more likely to keep on track. :XD:
> 
> Speaking of that, I never did get caught up here yesterday...I've read through page 14...I did the usual stuff, the vacuuming and what-have-you, and I made some muffins (cranberries and pecans added to my standard plain recipe). Those came out good--and then I worked on the Guernsey every spare minute I had.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SNOW!!!!! Didn't even notice it in the first picture. It is suppose to snow in north GA today and we actually saw a flake or two here a bit before noon. Just a little rainy now. It is colder today though.


tami_ohio said:


> And this one is in the time it took me to shower!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo that made me shiver though pretty.


Bubba Love said:


> Out my patio door this morning ! It's raining so good bye snow 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both yarns are very pretty. Love the pattern on the colored yarn.


Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love your little sweater ! I'm working on a shawl ,my brain should have the pattern down packed but it just keeps slipping away ☹ and I'm working on a hat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


Congratulations on your weight loss Gwen . You should be pleased with your progress and I'm really pleased that the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots . Are you feeling lots better in yourself


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto...praying all goes well for soon to arrive DGD.


Poledra65 said:


> She'll be here before we know it, I hope that it is only her lip and not the palate, and they've come so far in being able to fix them now that she should have only minimal scaring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No storm Imogen here thank goodness . Clear starry sky and a mild 7c
> She has blown the roof of London Bridge


Golly! Do you have any photos?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This pattern is a freebie from Allfreeknitting that came in my email. Thought I'd share it as Valentines is very near.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


And so you should be! Wish I could say the same!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This pattern is a freebie from Allfreeknitting that came in my email. Thought I'd share it as Valentines is very near.


That is lovely downloaded and saved


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, feeling much better. Have been able to discontinue a few meds too. I'm sorry to hear your son is still feeing bad. You had mentioned that the chemo they had been using wasn't helping any more; are they now giving him a different one? I remember you saying something about it not being a good combination with his other health issue (was it UC?) I pray for him many times a day. My heart just breaks for him and all of your/his family .


Swedenme said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss Gwen . You should be pleased with your progress and I'm really pleased that the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots . Are you feeling lots better in yourself


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We are supposed to get more snow starting tomorrow. Don't really want any but hey, it's Canada right. Lol.&#128514; 

Gwen I am so excited for you. 31 pounds good on you&#128077;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm off to knit on the Crest of the Wave shaw/scarf. I'm down to about 15 twelve row repeats which is what...160 rows but they go pretty quickly. Think I'll build a fire in the stove first to knock the chill off the room. Hugs to everyone. Oh, has anyone hear from PurloneDiva today? Her husband was having surgery for blocked carotid artery today. Extra prayers that is goes/has gone well. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is Clean Out Your Computer Day

Clean Out Your Computer Day Dates - The Second Monday of February - 8th Feb, 2016 - 9th Feb, 2015 -10th Feb, 2014

Tagged as Cleaning Hobbies & Activities

If your computer is running slowly, if your PC fans are noisy, or if youre experiencing crashes and poor performance, it may be that your computer is just a bit dusty.

Clean Out Your Computer Day is an annual reminder to open up the casing (turn off the power first!), and to give everything a good, careful clean out.

Which musician has never taken the field as part of the Super Bowl halftime show?


Paul McCartney 

Michael Jackson 

Bruce Springsteen 

Elton John 

Butte County, South Dakota is the geographical center of the U.S.

February 8

1974 - Seth Green
1932 - John Williams
(1931-1955) - James Dean

February 8, 1971 - NASDAQ, the world's first electronic stock exchange, held its first trading day.

Answer: Over the years, artists such as Paul McCartney, Michael Jackson, Bruce Springsteen, Prince and Madonna have provided halftime entertainment at Super Bowls. Elton John has never performed at the Super Bowl halftime show. Prior to the early 1990s, the halftime show was based around a theme, and featured university marching bands (the Grambling State University Marching Band has performed at the most Super Bowl halftime shows, featuring in six shows including at least one per decade from the 1960s to the 1990s), drill teams, and other performance ensembles such as Up with People. Beginning in 1991, the halftime show began to feature pop music acts such as New Kids on the Block and Gloria Estefan.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good , he is still having severe stomach pains and just not feeling well
> Managed to be up for a while on Saturday but back to laying down today
> He looks awful
> 
> Sorry to hear this Sonja. A tough time for you all. Sending loads of healing thoughts and hugs you way. x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has to be the best proposal. --- sam

http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-a-man-has-police-pull-him-over-on-purpose-the-reason-why-brilliant?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1532&utm_content=10Native-emu&utm_term=video&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


Congratulations on the weight loss Gwen. You must be the only person I know who can lose weight over Christmas!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, feeling much better. Have been able to discontinue a few meds too. I'm sorry to hear your son is still feeing bad. You had mentioned that the chemo they had been using wasn't helping any more; are they now giving him a different one? I remember you saying something about it not being a good combination with his other health issue (was it UC?) I pray for him many times a day. My heart just breaks for him and all of your/his family .


They will start him on another chemo but they have to wait till his blood count is back up after the last round of chemo


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


So you should be! Well done, and keep up the good work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks very ccccold❄


It really hasn't been. Just about freezing with almost no wind. Very wet snow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Bithday to DH!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another of the ladies I work with gave me two bags (about grocery bag size) of yarn she had. I was digging around in them today and made this hat with 2 of the yarns. 

The friend a.k.a. Secret Santa that gave me the huge bag of yarn has another one for me as well.&#128077;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more set of photos and then I'll go knit. Winter sky and then my sweet kitties. Some of you may remember Alfred from when we got him as an older kitten but don't remember ever introducing Socks and Zorro so here they are.


That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).

I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


Well done Gwen!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


Wow that's beautiful I can't see no design element


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


I like it very much!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


Beautiful Sorlenna. I just love the design on the front chest. It is going to look superb when finished. Well done you!


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorlenna that is just beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a note, Sorlenna, maybe unnecessary, but I like to do the neck before starting the sleeves. Otherwise well done! Don't mind large photos, if KP accepts them, I don't have to fiddle around with my magnifying glass.
> Congratulations to your DD on her birthday!


That's exactly what I'd figured--I'll do the neck first as the needle is currently holding the stitches, and I need it to do the sleeves as well.

Thanks to all for the comments--I am very happy with it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely caren. great job on the cables. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Is there any chance you could share the reciept? 😁
> James has a couple runs like that.
> Shhhhh no talk of Christmas just yet 😳😳 I do have a couple patterns picked out that are for gifts for my girls, not started them yet.
> Finished the wrist warmers I was working on for MIL to be. They fit her perfectly, she loves them. I have one of mine done working on the second one this week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this story. --- sam



TNS said:


> Just stopped for lunch and saw my Knitting mag had arrived. Thought this would be of interest, on p5


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad that is you and not us tami although it is cold enough to snow. happy birthday to merle - hope he blows out all the candes. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I have read but not commented much. Love all the pics! Knitting pics are great. Today is DHs birthday. We will go out for wings with the kids and grands, then back here for ice cream cake. Off to shower and get the cake, then back home to clean.
> 
> This is what I saw when I looked out the window.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was really cute.


thewren said:


> this has to be the best proposal. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-a-man-has-police-pull-him-over-on-purpose-the-reason-why-brilliant?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1532&utm_content=10Native-emu&utm_term=video&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - can't believe you have it finished that far. you will definitely be able to wear it this winter yet. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> A reminder might help! If I know someone's expecting something, I'm much more likely to keep on track. :XD:
> 
> Speaking of that, I never did get caught up here yesterday...I've read through page 14...I did the usual stuff, the vacuuming and what-have-you, and I made some muffins (cranberries and pecans added to my standard plain recipe). Those came out good--and then I worked on the Guernsey every spare minute I had.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another cute hat; would go over big in some parts of Georgia where folks support the Georgia Tech college...colors yellow and black. Yur dog are so peaceful looking in these pictures.



gagesmom said:


> Another of the ladies I work with gave me two bags (about grocery bag size) of yarn she had. I was digging around in them today and made this hat with 2 of the yarns.
> 
> The friend a.k.a. Secret Santa that gave me the huge bag of yarn has another one for me as well.👍


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness gracious Sorlenna your guernsey i beautiful looking. I really really like the tree on the front and the pattern down the back. I honesty don't see your "design element"; I imagine you are more conscience of it that anyone else.


Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautifully done jackie - i love the color of the shawl and the pattern looks great - i would keep forgetting it also. the hat is going to look so cute when it is finished - do you have a baby in mind for it? --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love your little sweater ! I'm working on a shawl ,my brain should have the pattern down packed but it just keeps slipping away ☹ and I'm working on a hat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't tell jackie - are they knit or crocheted? --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love your little sweater ! I'm working on a shawl ,my brain should have the pattern down packed but it just keeps slipping away ☹ and I'm working on a hat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have menards in wyoming? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Nice that you got out though, too bad the food wasn't anything to speak of.
> I love Menards, I get certain groceries there as they have the best prices on certain things.
> Your body knows what it needs, sleep when it tells you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you remember back in the 60's/70's the plastic covers the sold for your living room furniture - they were awful but a lot of people used them. thank goodness my mother wasn't one of them. --- sam


Yes, and thankfully, my mom was also not one of them, but my grandmother had them on some of her chairs underneath an afghan. :roll:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna, that is beautiful work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

supergirl - scorpion - ncis-la - all new tonight. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


Very pretty scarf.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks again to all who commented. I am alternately surprised at how fast it seems to be going but then realizing it's been underway for nearly a month! :shock: 

I also wanted to compliment Caren on those arm warmers. They look luscious!

And I really enjoyed seeing all the other knitting--Julie's scarf looks butter soft, the shawl in progress, and Mel's hats (please forgive me if I've forgotten any).

We are going to a 'bon voyage' dinner tonight for some folks who are moving out of state--just wasn't any other night they could go out with us. We'll probably do DD's bday lunch on Wednesday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for Jim and you.


 From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made this little hat this afternoon and I am in love with it. I just cast on and see what happens. This one used up the leftover purples I had.👍 only one more to make and I have 100 baby hats to donate. So excited.👍


Cute hat. You must have set a record with this number of hats. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Is there any chance you could share the reciept? 😁
> James has a couple runs like that.
> Shhhhh no talk of Christmas just yet 😳😳 I do have a couple patterns picked out that are for gifts for my girls, not started them yet.
> Finished the wrist warmers I was working on for MIL to be. They fit her perfectly, she loves them. I have one of mine done working on the second one this week.


Lovely wrist warmers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have read but not commented much. Love all the pics! Knitting pics are great. Today is DHs birthday. We will go out for wings with the kids and grands, then back here for ice cream cake. Off to shower and get the cake, then back home to clean.
> 
> This is what I saw when I looked out the window.


Happy Birthday to your DH. Hope the wings were tasty.

It's my brother's birthday today and I was invited over for dinner. Got a call at 1.30 cancelling the dinner..my SIL'S oven gave up the ghost. She was in the process of baking a pie when it quit. She came here to finish the baking. I was looking forward to going there but since that was out, I decided to go for Chinese. As usual, ate too much, but it was good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that it stops spreading back and forth between your eyes, and you are completely rid of the infection soon.


Me too.....that's my concern too that it might go back to the other eye.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so glad Orencia is working. I will look it up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


Good for you. You must feel great about it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Proud mama moment&#10084;&#128077;

Gage was off most of 2 weeks last month with flu and Bronchitis. He missed a good portion of this study in math. He came home today and said Mom I got a B- on my test. I was overjoyed. He didn't get much time to review and he did this well. I have always said to him...do tour best, that is all I can ask I just finished icing the last 2 cupcakes to celebrate. He told me.....Mom your my best. I love hearing that. We tell eachother often that ech is our best. Ever since he was small.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, way to go with weight loss. Slow and steady teaches good eating habits.
Carol, yeah! Bye bye sofa.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has to be the best proposal. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-a-man-has-police-pull-him-over-on-purpose-the-reason-why-brilliant?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1532&utm_content=10Native-emu&utm_term=video&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


Brilliant!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


That is a beautiful sweater. Good job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> supergirl - scorpion - ncis-la - all new tonight. --- sam


How come you're getting all the new ones? I'm still getting reruns :evil:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


Oh I like it, it's adorable, great job on the flowers and grass too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, i am way behind! I forgot to thank Sam and ladies for another great start.
> 
> Update on my friend that is having palative care... she seems to be getting slightly stronger over the last week. Having some nourishment, even a shower with help. Sitting up and chatty..... I have no idea what the doctors have been saying.. and I am not getting too hopeful however.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that your friend in pallative care is seeming to do better, I hope it lasts, but as you say, can't get your hopes up. 
So sorry about your other friend. 
You could use hugs too, so here are a couple big ones.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Proud mama moment❤👍
> 
> Gage was off most of 2 weeks last month with flu and Bronchitis. He missed a good portion of this study in math. He came home today and said Mom I got a B- on my test. I was overjoyed. He didn't get much time to review and he did this well. I have always said to him...do tour best, that is all I can ask I just finished icing the last 2 cupcakes to celebrate. He told me.....Mom your my best. I love hearing that. We tell eachother often that ech is our best. Ever since he was small.


Congratulations to Gage.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some beautiful images, thanks to mjs
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35476291?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


The pictures are stunning! I would have a difficult time picking a winner as they all are wonderful in their own ways. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations Gage! You're a smart young man; I know both of your parents are proud of you.


gagesmom said:


> Proud mama moment❤👍
> 
> Gage was off most of 2 weeks last month with flu and Bronchitis. He missed a good portion of this study in math. He came home today and said Mom I got a B- on my test. I was overjoyed. He didn't get much time to review and he did this well. I have always said to him...do tour best, that is all I can ask I just finished icing the last 2 cupcakes to celebrate. He told me.....Mom your my best. I love hearing that. We tell eachother often that ech is our best. Ever since he was small.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Congratulations to Gage.


Yes, very well done there Gage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Another of the ladies I work with gave me two bags (about grocery bag size) of yarn she had. I was digging around in them today and made this hat with 2 of the yarns.
> 
> The friend a.k.a. Secret Santa that gave me the huge bag of yarn has another one for me as well.👍


It looks like a bumble bee hat to me- It seems also that the dogs are never far away!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Liz* It may be the station your are watching. One one channel I get the new shows but another get the reruns. Do a google search for the new season for your area for a particular show; that's how I found them.


budasha said:


> How come you're getting all the new ones? I'm still getting reruns :evil:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, i am off to the couch for some sleep, was watching some recorded Blue Bloods and crocheting. started coughing, just can't seem to break anything loose so aggravating.i just took a huff off the inhaler, so maybe i can stop struggling to breath good. i had bronchitis once yrs ago, thought it was bad, think this feels worse. i have drank more hot tea and honey in the past wks than i have in my lifetime.
> today, i did some decoupage on a Styrofoam manican head, (saw it on pinterest) wanted a couple heads to show off my ear warmers when i do a craft show. was fun. did this one with newspaper print, going to work on another one with colored flower prints from magazines. i think the head bands will look cute on the heads even without wigs.
> can you tell i am going stir crazy...........nite all


I sure hope that yo uget some relief soon. 
The mannequin heads sound interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


That is a very interesting solution to your front yoke, Sorlenna. Definitely a unique sweater.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to watch tv and knit. The new X Files is on and then Scorpion on another channel after that. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats one way of making sure you don't lose the fronts! But they are very similar sizes. Knitting a cardigan and doign a front at the Guild yesterday and people kept thinking I was doing a sleeve.


 :lol: I'm denial of having to rip them back now though, I guess I should put a note on them to remind me that they are the fronts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The pictures are stunning! I would have a difficult time picking a winner as they all are wonderful in their own ways. Thanks for sharing them with us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The wildlife supper was great as usual. There was some fish left so I will be able to make us fishcakes for supper tomorrow. I think all the job loss & layoffs really affected the silent auction. They had put my Teddybear & blanket together as one item& it was only bid to $40 so I paid $50 & brought it home again as that barely covered the cost of materials. Another woman had donated 3 pair of lovely wool mitts, & they didn't even go for the cost of the wool, I would have bid but they were too big for me & I really didn't need them. I did bid the child's pair up to $7.
> it was really storming when we came home, snowing & blown almost 0 vsibility, glad it's only 5 miles to town.
> Well, must get t bed.


It's too bad that the economy is hindering the auctions and such, hopefully next year will be much better.
Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics Gwen.
> 
> Greg and I just finished watching Gran Torino with Clint Eastwood. Good grief I am crying like a baby girl. Great movie.
> 
> ...


It is the best movie he's starred in in a quite a while. 
Rest and feel better soon, warm healing hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Proud mama moment❤👍
> 
> Gage was off most of 2 weeks last month with flu and Bronchitis. He missed a good portion of this study in math. He came home today and said Mom I got a B- on my test. I was overjoyed. He didn't get much time to review and he did this well. I have always said to him...do tour best, that is all I can ask I just finished icing the last 2 cupcakes to celebrate. He told me.....Mom your my best. I love hearing that. We tell eachother often that ech is our best. Ever since he was small.


Way to go Gage!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have menards in wyoming? --- sam


We do, several of them, a huge one in Cheyenne. 
Along with Home Depot and Lowes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Congratulations to Gage.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am slowly reading this week's tea party as I am only up to page 15 and you are on page 48. I will be busy again tomorrow evening as we have the annual pancake dinner at church and then to take Matthew to art class. I am hoping his brother will pick him up for me since he will be off from work. I have been working on my second mermaid tail afghan while I am reading. I am at a point that I need to study the pattern and figure out the next section and then off to bed. Life seems to keep me busy.

I did stop by Bella's family yesterday for a few minutes. Bella was up in her room working with the nurses while the family took time to enjoy the Super Bowl game. I had found craft eggs that looked like the white eggs people color for Easter. I bought 2 dozen of the craft eggs for the family to dye or decorate as they choose. The 4th grade son has such an egg allergy that even the egg shells cause him to have an allergic reaction. I was delighted to find the eggs and gift them to the family. I also picked up some small crafts that can be made up to decorate Bella's hospital room next month. I truly anticipate her being there for weeks and she will be there during the Easter holiday. The family will do an early Easter celebration before Bella and her parents journey to Mayo clinic. I will be putting together a care package for their journey. I have already found some small adult coloring books and pencils. I will be getting snacks for the parents to use as well. I have done this before and it helps considerably for those moments that the parents cannot or don't go to get a meal due to Bella's status.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary you are so wonderful and such a Godsend to this family. &#128519;

Thank you everyone for your comments and congrats to Gage. He is blushing and smiling when I share the messages with him.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Jim's surgery went well today. The doctor was very pleased. The blockage was very severe so we were lucky that he was able to have it done so quickly. He was nauseous from the anesthesia but they gave him something for that and he was able to take some of his regular meds to bring his BP down which had been a cncern,

When I left, he was going to have some broth and jello.

If all goes well, he can come home tomorrow.

Thank you so much for your prayers. It felt really good to know we had support from far and wide.

WI Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woohoo so happy to hear Jims surgery was a success.&#128077;


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*WIJoy*--Yea for the answer to our prayers for Jim's surgery!!! Take care of yourself, too.

*Sorlenna*, your sweater is beautifully done. I love it!

*Melody*, please tell Gage that one more aunty says well done.

*Tami*, happy birthday to Merle.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Is there any chance you could share the reciept? 😁
> James has a couple runs like that.
> Shhhhh no talk of Christmas just yet 😳😳 I do have a couple patterns picked out that are for gifts for my girls, not started them yet.
> Finished the wrist warmers I was working on for MIL to be. They fit her perfectly, she loves them. I have one of mine done working on the second one this week.


Those are lovely Caren


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading trying to catch up. Finally got all of the tax work done for the school. Now just catching up on regular stuff. Had the baby shower for the 2nd DGD due the 20th. Unfortunately her parents are still on and off. They have also had some new things thrown at them, she will definitely be born with a cleft lip which is easily fixed these days and with little scaring, they cannot tell however about the palate we just have to wait until she is born to find out about that.
> 
> Keeping you all in my prayers. hugs


Sorry there is a problem with the baby. My nieces baby was born with that last Aug & it was repaired just before Christmas & it's amazing what a good job is done now. I told my niece, it's not nice but of all the things that can go wrong it's a good one as it can be fixed so well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Woohoo so happy to hear Jims surgery was a success.👍


Indeed, that's good news. You need to rest now, yourself as this has been stressful for you too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:21pm and I am off to bed. Just been exhausted all day. 
Have had a headache of and on for a few days. Wondering if it us because of the weather. Pressure us how I would explain it. Hope to wake up feeling better tomorrow. 
Love and hugs to all. Goodnight &#128564;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


Wow! That's beautiful, Sorleena


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So nice, Bonnie - love the colors!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if I posted it so will do it now


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Continued prayers for Jim. Trust that all went well with the surgery and you can both have have a peaceful night, purl2diva.


purl2diva said:


> As someone has already mentioned, this has been an eventful year so far for our TP group. So many problems and hurts among us.I am asking for prayers for my DH, Jim. Doctors have been monitoring his left carotid artery for the past three years. The latest test revealed an 87% blockage. He saw the surgeon on Thursday and is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning at 8:15 CT.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, I hope you feel better tomorrow. If not have a word with your doctor.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

A big :thumbup: to Gage. You rock!

Glad to hear Jim's surgery went well.

All the best to Bella as she embarks on this next journey.



Lurker 2 said:


> That is a very interesting solution to your front yoke, Sorlenna. Definitely a unique sweater.


I love trees...I looked at dozens of things trying to decide what to put there, and when I saw that, I knew it was the one.

Supper was tremendous...loads of food (we brought home 1/3 of the leftovers). I'd never been there before--Italian--and I have to say I wouldn't mind going back, but first I have to work off what I ate tonight. 

I think I'm going to sit & knit with a cup of digestive tea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Liz* It may be the station your are watching. One one channel I get the new shows but another get the reruns. Do a google search for the new season for your area for a particular show; that's how I found them.


Thanks, Gwen, I'll do that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am slowly reading this week's tea party as I am only up to page 15 and you are on page 48. I will be busy again tomorrow evening as we have the annual pancake dinner at church and then to take Matthew to art class. I am hoping his brother will pick him up for me since he will be off from work. I have been working on my second mermaid tail afghan while I am reading. I am at a point that I need to study the pattern and figure out the next section and then off to bed. Life seems to keep me busy.
> 
> I did stop by Bella's family yesterday for a few minutes. Bella was up in her room working with the nurses while the family took time to enjoy the Super Bowl game. I had found craft eggs that looked like the white eggs people color for Easter. I bought 2 dozen of the craft eggs for the family to dye or decorate as they choose. The 4th grade son has such an egg allergy that even the egg shells cause him to have an allergic reaction. I was delighted to find the eggs and gift them to the family. I also picked up some small crafts that can be made up to decorate Bella's hospital room next month. I truly anticipate her being there for weeks and she will be there during the Easter holiday. The family will do an early Easter celebration before Bella and her parents journey to Mayo clinic. I will be putting together a care package for their journey. I have already found some small adult coloring books and pencils. I will be getting snacks for the parents to use as well. I have done this before and it helps considerably for those moments that the parents cannot or don't go to get a meal due to Bella's status.


You are such a good friend. I'm sure Bella's family thinks you are an angel. Bella must be such a marvel to endure all these things that she must go through.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Jim's surgery went well today. The doctor was very pleased. The blockage was very severe so we were lucky that he was able to have it done so quickly. He was nauseous from the anesthesia but they gave him something for that and he was able to take some of his regular meds to bring his BP down which had been a cncern,
> 
> When I left, he was going to have some broth and jello.
> 
> ...


That's really good news.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such cute socks, darowil!


darowil said:


> My club yarn theme this year is purples- so I have ordered two lots, one for my Chirstmas present as usual and one for Maryanne's birthday present as she loves purple. Talking of club yarn. Decembers yarn- 100% cotton for summer when need something on the feet. Both pairs have been worn but not wahsed (need to get some stuff for washing socks etc as somehow it made it's way to our new place direct rather than via here. So they don't look their best.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, congrats on the weight loss. Glad the orenca is working so well for you.

Jackie, that shawl is going to be lovely, such nice colors. Is it crocheted?

Sonja, I'm sad to hear your DS isn't doing well, I hope things turn around soon.

Lin, hope you don't get battered too badly by the storm.

WI Joy, it's great your DH surgery went well, hope he has a speedy recovery.

I'm tuckered out tonight, spent the morning helping at play school, that's a workout! Then GD & I made buns & cinnamon buns this afternoon. She was thrilled to take a big plateful home to share.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1pm here and it is a bit overcast but a nice day out.
> Knitting tonight at the library and I would love to go but I just feel wwiped out. No energy today. Going to Walmart and getting my pills tuckered me right out.😕
> 
> Prayers for all and hugs as well. Might pop in a movie and knit.
> ...


Hope you can rest and feel better.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice!


NanaCaren said:


> Is there any chance you could share the reciept? 😁
> James has a couple runs like that.
> Shhhhh no talk of Christmas just yet 😳😳 I do have a couple patterns picked out that are for gifts for my girls, not started them yet.
> Finished the wrist warmers I was working on for MIL to be. They fit her perfectly, she loves them. I have one of mine done working on the second one this week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


I love the Volteren gel! I don't use it often, but if I think about it tonight I will use some on my thumb. I am glad the Orencia is working well for you. Congrats on the weight loss!

DD, Amber, has sworn by Baltic Amber necklaces for Arriana to reduce the inflammation from teething. Arriana wears one every day. When the amber changes color and gets really milky looking, she buys another one. You could really tell the difference when she was teething and didn't have her necklace on. We ordered a bracelet for me, and it finally arrived Friday afternoon. I have had it on every day since, but I can't wear any jewelry at night, so have only worn it during the day. I do seem to see a bit of difference, but am waiting to see how much it helps after wearing for longer. It came from a lady in Germany, made specially for me. Amber had her suggest stones for a couple of other things, in addition to the inflammation. I can't remember what all it was now. And it looks nice no matter what I am wearing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think that's half the problem because he's in pain he's not sleeping and he's just worn out . They are not to keen to give sleeping pills at the hospital but I said he should ask his doctor . Even if he just takes one to get a decent nights sleep


I have not been commenting very much the last few days, because it's not really easy on my phone, and that is what I have been reading on. That said, please know that I keep him in my prayers. Hoping for some rest for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both are lovely wrist warmers. Love the yarn in future MIL's and the pattern of your's is fabulous. Good job Caren!'


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tell Merle Happy Birthday! Enjoy the wings and cake!


Thank you. Message given! Wings were good. DQ ice cream cake better! Arriana sat on my lap for the ice cream and helped me eat mine. That was easier than bringing in the high chair from the enclosed porch. It would have been cold to sit in. I found a high chair in a bag, like the lawn/camp chairs, right after she was born. It makes it so handy to keep out of the way, and to take camping! Except we have turned into a monkey and can climb in and out of it herself!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> SNOW!!!!! Didn't even notice it in the first picture. It is suppose to snow in north GA today and we actually saw a flake or two here a bit before noon. Just a little rainy now. It is colder today though.


LOL! It was big fat wet flakes, but not snowing as hard in the first picture. There was only about 20 minutes between the pictures. We have gotten about an inch. It was snowing again when the kids left tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> today is Clean Out Your Computer Day
> 
> Clean Out Your Computer Day Dates - The Second Monday of February - 8th Feb, 2016 - 9th Feb, 2015 -10th Feb, 2014
> 
> ...


I guessed right with Elton John.

We have been to the geographical center of the US with the kids, mmm, think it was in about 1996. The same trip that we went to Mt. Rushmore, and Devil's Tower in Wyoming.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


Love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> glad that is you and not us tami although it is cold enough to snow. happy birthday to merle - hope he blows out all the candes. --- sam


We really didn't get much. And it really isn't that cold. He did blow out all 3 candles! He had them out before Amber could get Arriana to help him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH. Hope the wings were tasty.
> 
> It's my brother's birthday today and I was invited over for dinner. Got a call at 1.30 cancelling the dinner..my SIL'S oven gave up the ghost. She was in the process of baking a pie when it quit. She came here to finish the baking. I was looking forward to going there but since that was out, I decided to go for Chinese. As usual, ate too much, but it was good.


Thank you. They were. Happy Birthday to your DB also. Sorry you didn't get to go there for dinner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A big :thumbup: to Gage. You rock!
> 
> Glad to hear Jim's surgery went well.
> 
> ...


It is sort of appropriate for a dweller in a more desert climate- the tree of Life that I have been doing is so definitely a Pine Tree!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so glad Orencia is working. I will look it up.


Joy, do I remember right that you are on Lyrica? I saw on face book a couple of days ago there there is a recall on it. I don't know the details, but you might want to check with your pharmacist.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Proud mama moment❤👍
> 
> Gage was off most of 2 weeks last month with flu and Bronchitis. He missed a good portion of this study in math. He came home today and said Mom I got a B- on my test. I was overjoyed. He didn't get much time to review and he did this well. I have always said to him...do tour best, that is all I can ask I just finished icing the last 2 cupcakes to celebrate. He told me.....Mom your my best. I love hearing that. We tell eachother often that ech is our best. Ever since he was small.


Well done, Gage! Hope he is feeling lots better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Jim's surgery went well today. The doctor was very pleased. The blockage was very severe so we were lucky that he was able to have it done so quickly. He was nauseous from the anesthesia but they gave him something for that and he was able to take some of his regular meds to bring his BP down which had been a cncern,
> 
> When I left, he was going to have some broth and jello.
> 
> ...


I am happy to here the surgery went well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *WIJoy*--Yea for the answer to our prayers for Jim's surgery!!! Take care of yourself, too.
> 
> *Sorlenna*, your sweater is beautifully done. I love it!
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spent a lot of time doing research on Scotland and watching DVD's on it. Met with a KP friend today and amazingly she had been there and gave me some advice on how to go about seeing the most and so I got books from AAA. Picked out what we will be doing after the concerts are over and I was so excited that I do believe my heart was pounding harder. Went back to AAA and flights are booked, tour is booked too. Everyone I know that travels and has been to Scotland seems to love it better than anywhere they have been. We will Start out in the SE and go north all the way to the Orkney Islands and then south in the center and then west and finally back to Glasgow where we will head for home. It's a way off but I'm looking forward to it so much. I thought we could only stay for one or 2 days and just be around the area where the concerts were but now we will be staying for 8 days after DH is done working and 9th day head for home.

Quite busy knitting very fine Rowan lace yarn for a skirt for DGD's BD and did the provisional cast on and will soon be forming the tubular skirt band. It takes forever just to do 14 rows with this yarn and it will continually increase. My but I guess I do like a challenge. Reviewed how to do beading and will add some once I figure out where to get them. Am going to do the crochet method where you put it over the stitch and then knit it. Really a rewarding project but thank goodness I have developed patience.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent a lot of time doing research on Scotland and watching DVD's on it. Met with a KP friend today and amazingly she had been there and gave me some advice on how to go about seeing the most and so I got books from AAA. Picked out what we will be doing after the concerts are over and I was so excited that I do believe my heart was pounding harder. Went back to AAA and flights are booked, tour is booked too. Everyone I know that travels and has been to Scotland seems to love it better than anywhere they have been. We will Start out in the SE and go north all the way to the Orkney Islands and then south in the center and then west and finally back to Glasgow where we will head for home. It's a way off but I'm looking forward to it so much. I thought we could only stay for one or 2 days and just be around the area where the concerts were but now we will be staying for 8 days after DH is done working and 9th day head for home.


You'll have a wonderful time! Please take lots of photos to share with us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You'll have a wonderful time! Please take lots of photos to share with us.


Take you with me in my suitcase. :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't I wish.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is sort of appropriate for a dweller in a more desert climate- the tree of Life that I have been doing is so definitely a Pine Tree!


 :thumbup:

Daralene, I am a little green with envy here. I know you are going to have a fabulous trip!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Daralene, I am a little green with envy here. I know you are going to have a fabulous trip!


Green is the proper color as it looks like from the DVD's there is lots and lots of green.  Really wish I could take all my friends, and that means you. DH will be working the first 1/2 of the time so we could go have a blast.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It has been a busy day with lots going on and knitting. Remember what I said about liking to knit with the house clean. Well, I'm knitting and the house is already a mess again. :XD: :XD: :XD: In the end, knitting wins out. :thumbup: 

Tired, heading to bed. Sorry, I'm not caught up at all. Hope surgeries went well and infections, etc., are clearing up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you keep going gwen you will be but a wisp in august. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sorlenna - i really had to look hard to find the 'design" element - i doubt if anyone will see it. the sweater is going to be lovely. what size needles are you using? will you do the sleeves on five needles> --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

probably when you get new ones we will be getting the reruns. --- sam



budasha said:


> How come you're getting all the new ones? I'm still getting reruns :evil:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for jim - tons of healing energy zooming to him to keep him wrapped up in warm healing energy. what restrictions will he come home with? --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Jim's surgery went well today. The doctor was very pleased. The blockage was very severe so we were lucky that he was able to have it done so quickly. He was nauseous from the anesthesia but they gave him something for that and he was able to take some of his regular meds to bring his BP down which had been a cncern,
> 
> When I left, he was going to have some broth and jello.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely sorlenna - i really had to look hard to find the 'design" element - i doubt if anyone will see it. the sweater is going to be lovely. what size needles are you using? will you do the sleeves on five needles> --- sam


I'm using DK yarn and a size 3 US/3.25mm needle. I'll do the neck edging and the sleeves on a 16" circular, probably moving to the 9" for the cuffs. The neck edging is just ribbing, coming along nicely so far. And I think I have figured out what to do with the cuffs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the colour! That is what I need to make myself. If I start now I might get a pair done in time for summer.


If you get summer that is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading trying to catch up. Finally got all of the tax work done for the school. Now just catching up on regular stuff. Had the baby shower for the 2nd DGD due the 20th. Unfortunately her parents are still on and off. They have also had some new things thrown at them, she will definitely be born with a cleft lip which is easily fixed these days and with little scaring, they cannot tell however about the palate we just have to wait until she is born to find out about that.
> 
> Keeping you all in my prayers. hugs


Praying that only the lip and a simple one at that. 
Maryanne had a cleft palate, lip fine and it sure made feeding hard. But that could well be easier as well these days (and hers was complicated by a small jaw so she was very restricted in the teats that could be used for her as most of them took up too much space in her tiny mouth).
20th is Davids birthday (and Sonyas). Hows the other little girl going? And her parents?

I won't be around after today for a few days- spending a few days with my mother, daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have read but not commented much. Love all the pics! Knitting pics are great. Today is DHs birthday. We will go out for wings with the kids and grands, then back here for ice cream cake. Off to shower and get the cake, then back home to clean.
> 
> This is what I saw when I looked out the window.


And a Happy Birthday to your DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A reminder might help! If I know someone's expecting something, I'm much more likely to keep on track. :XD:
> 
> Speaking of that, I never did get caught up here yesterday...I've read through page 14...I did the usual stuff, the vacuuming and what-have-you, and I made some muffins (cranberries and pecans added to my standard plain recipe). Those came out good--and then I worked on the Guernsey every spare minute I had.
> 
> ...


Yeah-and that is the biggest bit done so you are the home run now.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


That sweater is gorgeous, and I've not found your d.e. yet!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good , he is still having severe stomach pains and just not feeling well
> Managed to be up for a while on Saturday but back to laying down today
> He looks awful
> 
> Your wrist warmers are lovely


The stomach pains are the UC are they? I know he is limited in what he can take with the chemo but has he seen a cool-rectal specialist recently to see if any other options are there for him?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love your little sweater ! I'm working on a shawl ,my brain should have the pattern down packed but it just keeps slipping away ☹ and I'm working on a hat


The shawl looks really lovely- and the hat is good. Love the colour of the shawl and the pattern suits it. Sometiems easy pattern refuse to stay in the head dont they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A reminder might help! If I know someone's expecting something, I'm much more likely to keep on track. :XD:
> 
> Speaking of that, I never did get caught up here yesterday...I've read through page 14...I did the usual stuff, the vacuuming and what-have-you, and I made some muffins (cranberries and pecans added to my standard plain recipe). Those came out good--and then I worked on the Guernsey every spare minute I had.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your DD.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


Well done on the weight lose.
I got nowehre with the 5:2 diet- somehow I managed to fail to have any fasting days in the last couple of weeks let alone 2 or 3 by now!
Maybe try again next week once I get home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Congratulations to Gage.


Well done Gage and I'm hoping he is all well again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I like it, it's adorable, great job on the flowers and grass too!


Thank you Kaye


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


The tree of life in the front makes it different- it looks good despite the design element on the back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Jim's surgery went well today. The doctor was very pleased. The blockage was very severe so we were lucky that he was able to have it done so quickly. He was nauseous from the anesthesia but they gave him something for that and he was able to take some of his regular meds to bring his BP down which had been a cncern,
> 
> When I left, he was going to have some broth and jello.
> 
> ...


 So glad Jims surgery went well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and thankfully, my mom was also not one of them, but my grandmother had them on some of her chairs underneath an afghan. :roll:


Thats a bit better than sitting on the plastic at least.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Proud mama moment❤👍
> 
> Gage was off most of 2 weeks last month with flu and Bronchitis. He missed a good portion of this study in math. He came home today and said Mom I got a B- on my test. I was overjoyed. He didn't get much time to review and he did this well. I have always said to him...do tour best, that is all I can ask I just finished icing the last 2 cupcakes to celebrate. He told me.....Mom your my best. I love hearing that. We tell eachother often that ech is our best. Ever since he was small.


Well done to Gage- especially as he missed so much. I assume he is much better aswe havent heard anything for a while?
I always tried stressing to the girls that it wasn't how well they did that mattered but how well they worked.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, forgot to wish your DH a Happy Birthday.
I've never heard of Baltic Amber, will have to look it up.
Sorleena, Happy Birthday to your " baby". My baby is also 25- how did that happen?

Margaret, have a great time visiting with all your girls


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Take you with me in my suitcase. :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't I wish.


A large trunk so we can all fit in :lol: 
Hope you have a fantastic trip Daralene


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Jim's surgery went well today. The doctor was very pleased. The blockage was very severe so we were lucky that he was able to have it done so quickly. He was nauseous from the anesthesia but they gave him something for that and he was able to take some of his regular meds to bring his BP down which had been a cncern,
> 
> When I left, he was going to have some broth and jello.
> 
> ...


Thats great news indeed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


I love it! 👍👍👍 That is beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely caren. great job on the cables. --- sam


Thank you Sam. I used to avoid cables thinking the were hard until I knit a pattern that was only charted.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Green is the proper color as it looks like from the DVD's there is lots and lots of green.  Really wish I could take all my friends, and that means you. DH will be working the first 1/2 of the time so we could go have a blast.


When are you going, I have forgotten. Maybe James and I could meet up with you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you get summer that is.


I would wear them any ways at least inside. Flip flops are my normal foot wear.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> If you get summer that is.


Aw don't say that Margaret after what has got to be the wettest windiest winter on record we need a lovely spring and a very very sunny warm beautiful summer , no rain , grey skies or wind allowed , well maybe a slight breeze 
I want to know who's bright idea it was to start naming storms . It seems the storms took that as an invitation to start visiting here on a regular basis 
Luckily enough we missed this last


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> It's our turn now. The cross channel ferry is moored really close in the harbour, not where she normally comes in, and has been there for 4 hours so assume she's sheltering not driven aground!! Gusts of wind and torrential rain then bright sunshine, and lots of inland coastal flooding at high tide this morning. There was thunder and lightning when the storm first arrived about 5 am, then a few hours relative calm before WHAM. Forecast to last until late night or early tomorrow. I'm grateful not to have to be outdoors. As I hunker down with my hammer and tools finishing the bathroom repair.


 :shock: Golly I hope there wasnt too much damage done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> And this one is in the time it took me to shower!


Very pretty, but cold. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good , he is still having severe stomach pains and just not feeling well
> Managed to be up for a while on Saturday but back to laying down today
> He looks awful
> 
> Your wrist warmers are lovely


Oh dear, I hope those pains do settle sometime soon for him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would wear them any ways at least inside. Flip flops are my normal foot wear.


Do you do the toes for thongs (Flip Flops) with a big toe and a pocket for the other 4?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love your little sweater ! I'm working on a shawl ,my brain should have the pattern down packed but it just keeps slipping away ☹ and I'm working on a hat


Its lovely and the snow picture is very pretty too. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from an overcast chilly Rastrick. 

Thought I would share coffee this morning, it has been too long since I have shared. 

Yesterday I tried a lamb dish for the men, was surprised at how well it turned out. Was hoping to have leftovers to make sandwiches for James. Us ladies had white wine poached chicken. 
We are heading out for the day in a few minutes everyone play nice. 

Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you do th etoes for thongs (Flip Flops) with a big toe and a pocket for the other 4?


I have not yet but did think I should as I was typing this morning. I have made toe socks in the past, I Figured if I could knit gloves toe socks would be a breeze.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have not yet but did think I should as I was typing this morning. I have made toe socks in the past, I Figured if I could knit gloves toe socks would be a breeze.


They look more comfortable than toe socks which I don't like wearing. Mind you I haven't tried hand knitted ones.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


Well done Gwen!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm signing off now- not sure when I will be back. No time set for our return but sometime over the weekend


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Proud mama moment❤👍
> 
> Gage was off most of 2 weeks last month with flu and Bronchitis. He missed a good portion of this study in math. He came home today and said Mom I got a B- on my test. I was overjoyed. He didn't get much time to review and he did this well. I have always said to him...do tour best, that is all I can ask I just finished icing the last 2 cupcakes to celebrate. He told me.....Mom your my best. I love hearing that. We tell eachother often that ech is our best. Ever since he was small.


 :thumbup: Well done Gage!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Woohoo so happy to hear Jims surgery was a success.👍


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Daralene, I am a little green with envy here. I know you are going to have a fabulous trip!


Me too, very exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Good for you. You must feel great about it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Woo! Hoo! Gage AND Mom!


gagesmom said:


> Proud mama moment❤👍
> 
> Gage was off most of 2 weeks last month with flu and Bronchitis. He missed a good portion of this study in math. He came home today and said Mom I got a B- on my test. I was overjoyed. He didn't get much time to review and he did this well. I have always said to him...do tour best, that is all I can ask I just finished icing the last 2 cupcakes to celebrate. He told me.....Mom your my best. I love hearing that. We tell eachother often that ech is our best. Ever since he was small.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorlenna, that is beautiful work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go, Gage! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Way to go Gage!!


Great minds think alike! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Jim's surgery went well today. The doctor was very pleased. The blockage was very severe so we were lucky that he was able to have it done so quickly. He was nauseous from the anesthesia but they gave him something for that and he was able to take some of his regular meds to bring his BP down which had been a cncern,
> 
> When I left, he was going to have some broth and jello.
> 
> ...


So pleased to hear that everything went well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent a lot of time doing research on Scotland and watching DVD's on it. Met with a KP friend today and amazingly she had been there and gave me some advice on how to go about seeing the most and so I got books from AAA. Picked out what we will be doing after the concerts are over and I was so excited that I do believe my heart was pounding harder. Went back to AAA and flights are booked, tour is booked too. Everyone I know that travels and has been to Scotland seems to love it better than anywhere they have been. We will Start out in the SE and go north all the way to the Orkney Islands and then south in the center and then west and finally back to Glasgow where we will head for home. It's a way off but I'm looking forward to it so much. I thought we could only stay for one or 2 days and just be around the area where the concerts were but now we will be staying for 8 days after DH is done working and 9th day head for home.
> .


You are certainly going to be busy! You may well be going to places I've never been eg. Orkney Islands. I'll PM you soon and hopefully we will be able to arrange to meet.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Me, too!


Cashmeregma said:


> Take you with me in my suitcase. :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't I wish.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Aw don't say that Margaret after what has got to be the wettest windiest winter on record we need a lovely spring and a very very sunny warm beautiful summer , no rain , grey skies or wind allowed , well maybe a slight breeze
> I want to know who's bright idea it was to start naming storms . It seems the storms took that as an invitation to start visiting here on a regular basis
> Luckily enough we missed this last


I read today that someone said naming them was just encouraging them! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you do the toes for thongs (Flip Flops) with a big toe and a pocket for the other 4?


When my son came back from his 10 months in Australia he talked about wearing 'thongs' much to the amusement of his pals.....thongs are very skimpy underwear here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm signing off now- not sure when I will be back. No time set for our return but sometime over the weekend


Have a great time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading trying to catch up. Finally got all of the tax work done for the school. Now just catching up on regular stuff. Had the baby shower for the 2nd DGD due the 20th. Unfortunately her parents are still on and off. They have also had some new things thrown at them, she will definitely be born with a cleft lip which is easily fixed these days and with little scaring, they cannot tell however about the palate we just have to wait until she is born to find out about that.
> 
> Keeping you all in my prayers. hugs


Sending hugs and prayers. While this is a fairly routine surgery these days, still so hard to see a baby go through it. Hope the other Grandma and Grandpa come around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not to good , he is still having severe stomach pains and just not feeling well
> Managed to be up for a while on Saturday but back to laying down today
> He looks awful
> 
> Your wrist warmers are lovely


gentle hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, happy birthday to your DH. I was not aware of Lyrica call back. Will check it out. Thank you.
Daralene, sounds as if you have done homework and planned a wonderful trip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent a lot of time doing research on Scotland and watching DVD's on it. Met with a KP friend today and amazingly she had been there and gave me some advice on how to go about seeing the most and so I got books from AAA. Picked out what we will be doing after the concerts are over and I was so excited that I do believe my heart was pounding harder. Went back to AAA and flights are booked, tour is booked too. Everyone I know that travels and has been to Scotland seems to love it better than anywhere they have been. We will Start out in the SE and go north all the way to the Orkney Islands and then south in the center and then west and finally back to Glasgow where we will head for home. It's a way off but I'm looking forward to it so much. I thought we could only stay for one or 2 days and just be around the area where the concerts were but now we will be staying for 8 days after DH is done working and 9th day head for home.


Sounds like a wonderful trip. When do you leave?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I'm signing off now- not sure when I will be back. No time set for our return but sometime over the weekend


Have a good time Margaret


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm pretty sure I just had one, knit until I had enough left to cast off


~~~Thanks for the info!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Praying that only the lip and a simple one at that.
> Maryanne had a cleft palate, lip fine and it sure made feeding hard. But that could well be easier as well these days (and hers was complicated by a small jaw so she was very restricted in the teats that could be used for her as most of them took up too much space in her tiny mouth).
> 20th is Davids birthday (and Sonyas). Hows the other little girl going? And her parents?
> 
> I won't be around after today for a few days- spending a few days with my mother, daughter and granddaughter.


Enjoy your visit with family.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja love your little sweater ! I'm working on a shawl ,my brain should have the pattern down packed but it just keeps slipping away ☹ and I'm working on a hat


~~~SO pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some funnies: thank you to mjs!

1. A kindergarten pupil told his teacher he'd found a cat, but it was dead.
"How do you know that the cat was dead?" she asked her pupil.
"Because I pissed in its ear and it didn't move," answered the child innocently.
You did WHAT? the teacher exclaimed in surprise.
"You know, explained the boy, "I leaned over and went 'Pssst!' and it didn't move."

2. A small boy is sent to bed by his father.
Five minutes later....."Da-ad...."
"What?"
"I'm thirsty. Can you bring drink of water?"
"No, You had your chance. Lights out."
Five minutes later: "Da-aaaad....."
"WHAT?"
"I'm THIRSTY. Can I have a drink of water??"
I told you NO! If you ask again, I'll have to spank you!!"
Five minutes later......"Daaaa-aaaad....."
"WHAT!"
"When you come in to spank me, can you bring a drink of water?"



3. An exasperated mother, whose son was always getting into mischief, finally asked him "How do you expect to get into Heaven?"
The boy thought it over and said, "Well, I'll run in and out and in and out and keep slamming the door until St Peter says, 'For Heaven's sake, Dylan, come in or stay out!'"



4. One summer evening during a violent thunderstorm a mother was tucking her son into bed. She was about to turn off the light when he asked with a tremor in his voice, "Mommy, will you sleep with me tonight?"
The mother smiled and gave him a reassuring hug.
"I can't dear," she said. "I have to sleep in Daddy's room."
A long silence was broken at last by his shaky little voice: "The big sissy." 



5. It was that time, during the Sunday morning service, for the children's sermon.

All the children were invited to come forward.

One little girl was wearing a particularly pretty dress and, as she sat down, the pastor leaned over and said,
"That is a very pretty dress. Is it your Easter Dress?"
The little girl replied, directly into the pastor's clip-on microphone, "Yes, and my Mom says it's a bitch to iron."

6 When I was six months pregnant with my third child, my three year old came into the room when I was just getting ready to get into the shower. She said, "Mommy, you are getting fat!"
I replied, "Yes, honey, remember Mommy has a baby growing in her tummy."
"I know," she replied, but what's growing in your butt?"

7 A little boy was doing his math homework. He said to himself,
"Two plus five, that son of a bitch is seven.
Three plus six, that son of a bitch is nine..."
His mother heard what he was saying and gasped, "What are you doing?"
The little boy answered, "I'm doing my math homework, Mom."
"And this is how your teacher taught you to do it?" the mother asked.
"Yes," he answered.
Infuriated, the mother asked the teacher the next day, "What are you teaching my son in math?"
The teacher replied, "Right now, we are learning addition."
The mother asked, "And are you teaching them to say two plus two, that son of a bitch is four?"
After the teacher stopped laughing, she answered, "What I taught them was, two plus two, THE SUM OF WHICH, is four."



8. One day the first grade teacher was reading the story of Chicken Little to her class. She came to the part of the story where Chicken Little tried to warn the farmer. She read, ".... and so Chicken Little went up to the farmer and said, "The sky is falling, the sky is falling!"
The teacher paused then asked the class,
"And what do you think that farmer said?"
One little girl raised her hand and said,
"I think he said: 'Shit! A talking chicken!'"
The teacher was unable to teach for the next 10 minutes.



9. A certain little girl, when asked her name, would reply, "I'm Mr. Sugarbrown's daughter."
Her mother told her this was wrong, she must say, "I'm Jane Sugarbrown."
The Vicar spoke to her in Sunday School, and said,
"Aren't you Mr. Sugarbrown's daughter?"
She replied, "I thought I was, but mother says I'm not."



10. A little girl asked her mother, "Can I go outside and play with the boys?"
Her mother replied, "No, you can't play with the boys, they're too rough."
The little girl thought about it for a few moments and asked, "If I can find a smooth one, can I play with him?"

11. A little girl goes to the barber shop with her father.
She stands next to the barber chair, while her dad gets his hair cut, eating a snack cake
The barber says to her, "Sweetheart, you're gonna get hair on your Twinkie."
She says, "Yes, I know, and I'm gonna get boobs too."


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading trying to catch up. Finally got all of the tax work done for the school. Now just catching up on regular stuff. Had the baby shower for the 2nd DGD due the 20th. Unfortunately her parents are still on and off. They have also had some new things thrown at them, she will definitely be born with a cleft lip which is easily fixed these days and with little scaring, they cannot tell however about the palate we just have to wait until she is born to find out about that.
> 
> Keeping you all in my prayers. hugs


~~~Nice to see you here, Dawn! :thumbup: Sure hope the new DGD will have minimal problems when born, and that her parents find a smooth path. I have another book pile building for you! Hugs!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> They look more comfortable than toe socks which I don't like wearing. Mind you I haven't tried hand knitted ones.


I think with flip flops the ones with the big toe would be more comfortable. I don't mind toe socks, but then I like toe shoes as well. I find them nearly as good as bare feet.

Vibram.com


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Morning all. As always lots going on around the tea table. Big congrats to Gage; really good work. Hope you mom's headache has gone away. 

Glad to hear Jim's heart surgery went well. I think the advances in cardiac surgery are truly miraculous. 

Love to see all the gorgeous knitting done by KTPers; it is truly inspiring. It even sometimes drives me back to the formidable owl mitten. The first one is coming along, but ever so slowly! I did manage a pair of booties--one of our board members had a darling little girl in December. I got to hold her while her mom and I did the room check over break. Someday I'll figure out how to post pics so I can show you some of my stufff.

Today I'm home from work. I'd like to put a bag over my head. Went to Urgent care yesterday and was diagnosed with viral conjunctivitis--antibiotic drops won't help &#128553; It apparently is very contagious (until symptoms are gone--1-2 weeks,so no swimming, and I'm gloving up when I set out breakfast for the girls. Chef was out most of last week with a bacterial infection (not strep) in her throat. We're a mess here.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, those kid jokes had me laughing out loud! Thanks, I needed that today. Maybe I'll read some to our chef. She could use a few laughs too!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, it's not like asada, the guisada is gravy, and oh so yummy.
> Asada is great too but different.


~~~Do you eat it with rice? What soaks up the gravy? It looks easy enough....I'm going to try it soon! thanks for the recipe. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


~~~Kudos to you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> When my son came back from his 10 months in Australia he talked about wearing 'thongs' much to the amusement of his pals.....thongs are very skimpy underwear here!


Thongs were shoes here until just a few years ago, now called flip-flops & the skimpy underwear is thongs. Not sure why the change. But I still get the odd strange look when I forget & say I can't find my thongs! :shock: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is Read In The Bathtub Day

Dates 9th Feb each year

A day for relaxing in style, Read In The Bathtub Day gives you the opportunity to have a guilt-free early, relaxing night with no pressures.

Disconnect the phone, lock the door, turn down the lights and pick out your favourite book safe in the knowledge that all youve got to worry about is enjoying yourself. Why not splash out on some scented candles, posh bubblebath and  for the more adventurous  a rubber ducky to keep you company?

Which world leader sold the Louisiana Territory to the U.S.?

Joseph Stalin 

Winston Churchill 

Napoleon Bonaparte 

Alexander the Great 

In the average lifetime, a person will walk the equivalent of 5 times around the equator.

February 9

1943 - Joe Pesci
(1773-1841) - William Henry Harrison

February 9, 1942
Daylight-saving "war time" went into effect in the United States, with clocks turned one hour forward.

in 2016 daylight savings time will begin on Sunday 13 March.

Answer: The Kingdom of France controlled the Louisiana territory from 1699 until it was ceded to Spain in 1762. In 1800, Napoleon Bonaparte regained Louisiana for French ownership from Spain under the Third Treaty of San Ildefonso. However, Napoleon decided to sell Louisiana to the United States. The U.S. paid Bonaparte $11,250,000 and a cancellation of debts worth $3,750,000 for a total of $15,000,000. Napoleon used the money to finance his planned invasion of England, which never took place.

Joseph Stalin 4%
Winston Churchill 12%
Napoleon Bonaparte 78%
Alexander the Great


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a super time with mother, daughter and granddaughter. that should be quite a hen's party. --- sam



darowil said:


> Praying that only the lip and a simple one at that.
> Maryanne had a cleft palate, lip fine and it sure made feeding hard. But that could well be easier as well these days (and hers was complicated by a small jaw so she was very restricted in the teats that could be used for her as most of them took up too much space in her tiny mouth).
> 20th is Davids birthday (and Sonyas). Hows the other little girl going? And her parents?
> 
> I won't be around after today for a few days- spending a few days with my mother, daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good Ones, Julie!



Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies: thank you to mjs!
> 
> 1. A kindergarten pupil told his teacher he'd found a cat, but it was dead.
> "How do you know that the cat was dead?" she asked her pupil.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

OH, no, another one with sore eyes. I hope it's better soon, nothing more irritating. Take care.



machriste said:


> Morning all. As always lots going on around the tea table. Big congrats to Gage; really good work. Hope you mom's headache has gone away.
> 
> Glad to hear Jim's heart surgery went well. I think the advances in cardiac surgery are truly miraculous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> When are you going, I have forgotten. Maybe James and I could meet up with you.


I've PM'd you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I think I will order one for Mum and Mum, hope I get them finished by Christmas.
> Oh thank you 👍👍 I will give this a try. I love that Maza is used for thickening. Tonight was lamb for the men and chicken for us women. I am trying out different lamb receipts as it is served once a week here.


~~~what is maza? I have tried googling it, but not finding out anything that looks like a thickening agent. Is it like a corn meal or corn flour?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love the trivia, Sam, learn something new every day.
I did have the correct answer for the Lousiana purchase, I loved history when I went to school, we had the best teacher for that. He never opened a book just stood at the front of the room & talked to us. He knew the books inside out, sadly he got early alzeimers & ended up in a Nursing home in his late 50's, so sad.



thewren said:


> today is Read In The Bathtub Day
> 
> Dates 9th Feb each year
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and then when she got out of the shower she sent it to us so we would have a skiff of snow this morning. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Very pretty, but cold. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, congrats to Gage for doing so well n the math test despite missing so much school.

Daralene, I want to hide in your suitcase too for the trip to Scotland, you are going to have so much fun.

Well, must get moving, talk later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to share a cuppa with you caren. is it a usual think to cook different things for the men and women? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast chilly Rastrick.
> 
> Thought I would share coffee this morning, it has been too long since I have shared.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know how they do it in the uk but here in the states they used to always give them a woman's name (and we all know why - right) but then to be politically correct they started alternating between female andmale names - mores the pity. --- sam



KateB said:


> I read today that someone said naming them was just encouraging them! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies: thank you to mjs!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> SNOW!!!!! Didn't even notice it in the first picture. It is suppose to snow in north GA today and we actually saw a flake or two here a bit before noon. Just a little rainy now. It is colder today though.


~~~WE GOT SNOW TODAY!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: My first real snow of the season :lol: :lol: Wouldn't you know....it came on the one week we have snow shoveling duty for our compound! When snow is less than 2" homeowners are responsible for the shoveling. We got 1". Not enough to build a snow fort, but it is enough to require shoveling. DH is out working on it now. Wish I could do that, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is such good news WI Joy. I know you both are relieved that it went so well. Praying for continued healing from this surgery. {{{hugs}}}


purl2diva said:


> Jim's surgery went well today. The doctor was very pleased. The blockage was very severe so we were lucky that he was able to have it done so quickly. He was nauseous from the anesthesia but they gave him something for that and he was able to take some of his regular meds to bring his BP down which had been a cncern,
> 
> When I left, he was going to have some broth and jello.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i missed this one - didn't think - thought it was alexander the great - but of course had i thought about it i would have realized he was long dead.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the trivia, Sam, learn something new every day.
> I did have the correct answer for the Lousiana purchase, I loved history when I went to school, we had the best teacher for that. He never opened a book just stood at the front of the room & talked to us. He knew the books inside out, sadly he got early alzeimers & ended up in a Nursing home in his late 50's, so sad.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> always good to share a cuppa with you caren. is it a usual think to cook different things for the men and women? --- sam


Monday's the men have lamb, sometimes I do too. James's Mum doesn't like it, this gives me a chance to try two receipts to see if we like them. Nearly every other day we all have the same meal. Today is pancake day, Jamrs doesn't like them so he will have something different. Likely breakfast for tea instead.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never heard of the Baltic Amber bracelets. Will try to google some info on them. Sounds interesting.


tami_ohio said:


> I love the Volteren gel! I don't use it often, but if I think about it tonight I will use some on my thumb. I am glad the Orencia is working well for you. Congrats on the weight loss!
> 
> DD, Amber, has sworn by Baltic Amber necklaces for Arriana to reduce the inflammation from teething. Arriana wears one every day. When the amber changes color and gets really milky looking, she buys another one. You could really tell the difference when she was teething and didn't have her necklace on. We ordered a bracelet for me, and it finally arrived Friday afternoon. I have had it on every day since, but I can't wear any jewelry at night, so have only worn it during the day. I do seem to see a bit of difference, but am waiting to see how much it helps after wearing for longer. It came from a lady in Germany, made specially for me. Amber had her suggest stones for a couple of other things, in addition to the inflammation. I can't remember what all it was now. And it looks nice no matter what I am wearing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh do doubt that Sam....In reality I could easily stand to loose a total of 60 more pounds and still not be a wisp of anything....but if I can just slowly keep going down I'll be happy. Well in fact I am happy now but should say happy and healthier. But thank you for your comment. I'm not denying myself anything....just portion control and do feel better.



thewren said:


> if you keep going gwen you will be but a wisp in august. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pictures...was just thinking yesterday that I missed your morning pictures. Yay!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast chilly Rastrick.
> 
> Thought I would share coffee this morning, it has been too long since I have shared.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> You are certainly going to be busy! You may well be going to places I've never been eg. Orkney Islands. I'll PM you soon and hopefully we will be able to arrange to meet.


I mentioned that to the lady setting up to the tour that we may well see more of Scotland than people living there. Like here in the US. Even lots of people who live in NYC that have never gone out to the Statue of Liberty or gone up in the Empire State Building. It took us living in Germany and coming back to NY as tourists to do those things and so glad we did. Oh Yes, PM me and if it works for you it would be wonderful.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That first photo of the sky would make a great poster (I love trees!).
> 
> I made it up to page 25 reading...will post the photos now and work at catching the rest of the way up later.


~~~WOW! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry so many are having such awful storms. Stay safe. 

Another busy day and another day with no energy. Went to the lab for blood tests at the request of my doctor who hasn't seen me in about 3 yrs. Have to comply to get my migraine meds, then a 30 min. app't. with him next week. Don't mind. I actually need to see him abut my neck and ankle. Meeting my son to get him new shoes and arches as he was in a deplorable state with walking on the side of his feet when I got him a winter coat. Then dinner with DH and a musical guest performing at the school and his wife and another 2 couples. The school won't pay....darn it. It will be lovely I'm sure but I just want to go to bed and sleep all day. I'm also set to see the eye doctor about getting my eyes done like DH did. Excited about that. Seeing better will be wonderful, especially at night. Well, I'm off to at least close my eyes before DS calls to meet me for new shoes, arches, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies: thank you to mjs!
> 
> Brantley and I both enjoyed these....LOL. I copied and mailed the to my DB and DS also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, congratulations on the weight loss. You are an inspiration to me to keep going. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Hope your DD is holding up ok. I know this is a hard time for all of you and especially heart breaking for her. Hugs for all of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yay! You got some snow you've been wanting!!! Believe it or not we actually had a few flurries this morning but nothing sticking. Tlked to Marianne and it was snowing there and were suppose to get 1-2 inches by tomorrow morning. We are suppose to end up with black ice by tomorrow but wil be up in low 50s by Thursday.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~WE GOT SNOW TODAY!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: My first real snow of the season :lol: :lol: Wouldn't you know....it came on the one week we have snow shoveling duty for our compound! When snow is less than 2" homeowners are responsible for the shoveling. We got 1". Not enough to build a snow fort, but it is enough to require shoveling. DH is out working on it now. Wish I could do that, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we will inspire each other because you inspre me!!! We'll just both end up svelte and simply gorgeous!!! LOL



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, congratulations on the weight loss. You are an inspiration to me to keep going. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hope your DD is holding up ok. I know this is a hard time for all of you and especially heart breaking for her. Hugs for all of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Morning all. As always lots going on around the tea table. Big congrats to Gage; really good work. Hope you mom's headache has gone away.
> 
> Glad to hear Jim's heart surgery went well. I think the advances in cardiac surgery are truly miraculous.
> 
> ...


Usually the case when you work at schools or colleges . Hope your eye infection clears up quickly


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check out the digest. Then work on purging a cabinet on the glassed in porch and hopefully get it moved into the craft room to replace some shelves. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the trivia, Sam, learn something new every day.
> I did have the correct answer for the Lousiana purchase, I loved history when I went to school, we had the best teacher for that. He never opened a book just stood at the front of the room & talked to us. He knew the books inside out, sadly he got early alzeimers & ended up in a Nursing home in his late 50's, so sad.


I loved history too , and maths and science well I pretty much liked all lessons apart from cookery and French didn't see the point in either on . when I say to my family that I loved school they look at me funny


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Proud mama moment❤👍
> 
> Gage was off most of 2 weeks last month with flu and Bronchitis. He missed a good portion of this study in math. He came home today and said Mom I got a B- on my test. I was overjoyed. He didn't get much time to review and he did this well. I have always said to him...do tour best, that is all I can ask I just finished icing the last 2 cupcakes to celebrate. He told me.....Mom your my best. I love hearing that. We tell eachother often that ech is our best. Ever since he was small.


~~~Well Done, Gage! Well Done, Mama! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, hope your eye infection clears up quickly.
Daralene, hope you can rest tomorrow after such a busy day today.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Jim's surgery went well today. The doctor was very pleased. The blockage was very severe so we were lucky that he was able to have it done so quickly. He was nauseous from the anesthesia but they gave him something for that and he was able to take some of his regular meds to bring his BP down which had been a cncern,
> 
> When I left, he was going to have some broth and jello.
> 
> ...


~~~Great News! Hearty wishes for continued healing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, those kid jokes had me laughing out loud! Thanks, I needed that today. Maybe I'll read some to our chef. She could use a few laughs too!


I am so glad, that conjunctivitis is not good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good Ones, Julie!


 :thumbup: It is thanks to mjs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Some funnies: thank you to mjs!
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent a lot of time doing research on Scotland and watching DVD's on it. Met with a KP friend today and amazingly she had been there and gave me some advice on how to go about seeing the most and so I got books from AAA. Picked out what we will be doing after the concerts are over and I was so excited that I do believe my heart was pounding harder. Went back to AAA and flights are booked, tour is booked too. Everyone I know that travels and has been to Scotland seems to love it better than anywhere they have been. We will Start out in the SE and go north all the way to the Orkney Islands and then south in the center and then west and finally back to Glasgow where we will head for home. It's a way off but I'm looking forward to it so much. I thought we could only stay for one or 2 days and just be around the area where the concerts were but now we will be staying for 8 days after DH is done working and 9th day head for home.
> 
> Quite busy knitting very fine Rowan lace yarn for a skirt for DGD's BD and did the provisional cast on and will soon be forming the tubular skirt band. It takes forever just to do 14 rows with this yarn and it will continually increase. My but I guess I do like a challenge. Reviewed how to do beading and will add some once I figure out where to get them. Am going to do the crochet method where you put it over the stitch and then knit it. Really a rewarding project but thank goodness I have developed patience.


~~~Have a WONDERFUL time! It all sounds grand!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Monday's the men have lamb, sometimes I do too. James's Mum doesn't like it, this gives me a chance to try two receipts to see if we like them. Nearly every other day we all have the same meal. Today is pancake day, Jamrs doesn't like them so he will have something different. Likely breakfast for tea instead.


I'm the only one who likes pancakes in my house had some earlier


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today, Feb. 9, is my son's birthday. It is a very special day for me. He had a rough start in life, come to find out he may have been allergic to meds I had while in labor. Anyway, it was days before we knew if he would life or die, Then he was a sickly baby until about 3. Now he is one of the most wonderful people I know. He is a fireman for the city of Fort Worth, Texas, He is rather quite so people don't realize what a special person he is. His heart is as big as Texas. I thank God daily for him. Thanks for letting me brag a little.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a bunch of premie hats. --- sam

http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2011/02/free-pattern.html


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Proud mama moment❤👍
> 
> Gage was off most of 2 weeks last month with flu and Bronchitis. He missed a good portion of this study in math. He came home today and said Mom I got a B- on my test. I was overjoyed. He didn't get much time to review and he did this well. I have always said to him...do tour best, that is all I can ask I just finished icing the last 2 cupcakes to celebrate. He told me.....Mom your my best. I love hearing that. We tell eachother often that ech is our best. Ever since he was small.


Well done Gage! It's good to know that he can get good grades at school in spite of missing time through illness.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent a lot of time doing research on Scotland and watching DVD's on it. Met with a KP friend today and amazingly she had been there and gave me some advice on how to go about seeing the most and so I got books from AAA. Picked out what we will be doing after the concerts are over and I was so excited that I do believe my heart was pounding harder. Went back to AAA and flights are booked, tour is booked too. Everyone I know that travels and has been to Scotland seems to love it better than anywhere they have been. We will Start out in the SE and go north all the way to the Orkney Islands and then south in the center and then west and finally back to Glasgow where we will head for home. It's a way off but I'm looking forward to it so much. I thought we could only stay for one or 2 days and just be around the area where the concerts were but now we will be staying for 8 days after DH is done working and 9th day head for home.
> 
> Have a wonderful time. I'm sure you will. When will you be over this side of the pond?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast chilly Rastrick.
> 
> Thought I would share coffee this morning, it has been too long since I have shared.
> 
> ...


Great to be having coffee with you again Caren. White wine poached chicken sounds good! Enjoy your day out, hope the weather plays nice for you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today, Feb. 9, is my son's birthday. It is a very special day for me. He had a rough start in life, come to find out he may have been allergic to meds I had while in labor. Anyway, it was days before we knew if he would life or die, Then he was a sickly baby until about 3. Now he is one of the most wonderful people I know. He is a fireman for the city of Fort Worth, Texas, He is rather quite so people don't realize what a special person he is. His heart is as big as Texas. I thank God daily for him. Thanks for letting me brag a little.


Happy birthday to your son!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn a very happy birthday for your DS. Also tell him thank you for the commitment to his commuity; quite an admirable profession.


Railyn said:


> Today, Feb. 9, is my son's birthday. It is a very special day for me. He had a rough start in life, come to find out he may have been allergic to meds I had while in labor. Anyway, it was days before we knew if he would life or die, Then he was a sickly baby until about 3. Now he is one of the most wonderful people I know. He is a fireman for the city of Fort Worth, Texas, He is rather quite so people don't realize what a special person he is. His heart is as big as Texas. I thank God daily for him. Thanks for letting me brag a little.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~what is maza? I have tried googling it, but not finding out anything that looks like a thickening agent. Is it like a corn meal or corn flour?


Try googling it with an s--I know masa as corn flour (finely ground corn meal). It's what we make the tamales with. It used to be hard to find outside Texas/the Southwest, but it's more common now. The brand I use is Maseca.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have been clearing out a large china cabinet/hutch my dad built many years ago that we've had out on our glassed in porch. Got it emptied and then unloaded some shelves in the craft room. I'm moving the hutch into the area where the shelves are/were. Just waiting on DH to take the shelving standards down and then will set up the hutch (it's in two pieces. The hutch is stained dark walnut and I'm thinking of getting some light colored paint and painting it. The room has lots of lights hung in there because it doesn't get much sunlight and is dark so I'm thinking of lightening up the color of the hutch. Yes, this is the room with the 106+ containers fastened to the walls. I'm going to do some purging as I load up the hutch once finished. If I can find a charity that wants some yarn I'm even going to purge some of my acrylics that I know I'll never use. I am seriously trying to only buy yarn when I know how I'm going to use it.

Believe it or not it has ben snowing....yes I said snowing here today. There is a light dusting on the ground. Talked to Marianne and they are suppose to get 1-2 inches by morning. Our danger here by morning is more black ice. Brantley described the snow flurries as looking like little bits of styrofoam floating down. Anyway, it is for us cold and I've had a fire going all day. Thinking I'll make potato soup for dinner.

DH back so I'm back to work....TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Today, Feb. 9, is my son's birthday. It is a very special day for me. He had a rough start in life, come to find out he may have been allergic to meds I had while in labor. Anyway, it was days before we knew if he would life or die, Then he was a sickly baby until about 3. Now he is one of the most wonderful people I know. He is a fireman for the city of Fort Worth, Texas, He is rather quite so people don't realize what a special person he is. His heart is as big as Texas. I thank God daily for him. Thanks for letting me brag a little.


So glad that your son made it through his difficult start. You are right to brag about him especially as he does such a dangerous worthwhile job and sounds a lovely person. Happy Birthday to him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, happy Birthday to you DS. He sounds like a wonderful man.
Maya and I had our hour walk. It is 70 degrees, sunny, no wind.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great to be having coffee with you again Caren. White wine poached chicken sounds good! Enjoy your day out, hope the weather plays nice for you!


It was a very good day out minus the cold wind and very wet snow.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies: thank you to mjs!
> 
> 1. A kindergarten pupil told his teacher he'd found a cat, but it was dead.
> "How do you know that the cat was dead?" she asked her pupil.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday to your fine son! Bragging is allowed!


Railyn said:


> Today, Feb. 9, is my son's birthday. It is a very special day for me. He had a rough start in life, come to find out he may have been allergic to meds I had while in labor. Anyway, it was days before we knew if he would life or die, Then he was a sickly baby until about 3. Now he is one of the most wonderful people I know. He is a fireman for the city of Fort Worth, Texas, He is rather quite so people don't realize what a special person he is. His heart is as big as Texas. I thank God daily for him. Thanks for letting me brag a little.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's our snow so far; still little flakes falling. Roads are clear just wet; black ice will form tonight It is currently 32F and additional accumulation here will be minimal.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, happy Birthday to you DS. He sounds like a wonderful man.
> Maya and I had our hour walk. It is 70 degrees, sunny, no wind.


Happy birthday to your son from me to and brag all you want


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, Happy birthday to your son.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I been so lucky with the Orencia shots that I haven't had to take anything lately for pain. Today I was given a tube of Voltaren for the occasional pain in wrist and fingers but the pain has greatly improved since taking the shots. Also, when weighed today I have officially lost 31 pounds since August. Slow but steady; the way to go. Actually lost the last 6 lbs over Christmas which was a miracle with all the good food around. Doctor is very pleased with my progress which I am too!


That's great Gwen! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Take you with me in my suitcase. :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't I wish.


I do have my passport!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I do have my passport!


OK, we are all ready. Won't be long now so start planning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It has been a busy day with lots going on and knitting. Remember what I said about liking to knit with the house clean. Well, I'm knitting and the house is already a mess again. :XD: :XD: :XD: In the end, knitting wins out. :thumbup:
> 
> Tired, heading to bed. Sorry, I'm not caught up at all. Hope surgeries went well and infections, etc., are clearing up.


For me, my house is much cleaner than usual! Unfortunately, I have not knit a stitch.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of work, Gwen. Last year I took a lot of yarn I didn't really want, and fabric, to a large retirement home near my house. They were very glad to receive materials their residents could use. Just a thought for your unwanted inventory. Rest, tonight!


Gweniepooh said:


> Have been clearing out a large china cabinet/hutch my dad built many years ago that we've had out on our glassed in porch. Got it emptied and then unloaded some shelves in the craft room. I'm moving the hutch into the area where the shelves are/were. Just waiting on DH to take the shelving standards down and then will set up the hutch (it's in two pieces. The hutch is stained dark walnut and I'm thinking of getting some light colored paint and painting it. The room has lots of lights hung in there because it doesn't get much sunlight and is dark so I'm thinking of lightening up the color of the hutch. Yes, this is the room with the 106+ containers fastened to the walls. I'm going to do some purging as I load up the hutch once finished. If I can find a charity that wants some yarn I'm even going to purge some of my acrylics that I know I'll never use. I am seriously trying to only buy yarn when I know how I'm going to use it.
> 
> Believe it or not it has ben snowing....yes I said snowing here today. There is a light dusting on the ground. Talked to Marianne and they are suppose to get 1-2 inches by morning. Our danger here by morning is more black ice. Brantley described the snow flurries as looking like little bits of styrofoam floating down. Anyway, it is for us cold and I've had a fire going all day. Thinking I'll make potato soup for dinner.
> 
> DH back so I'm back to work....TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday to your son!


Happy Birthday to your dear and precious son Railyn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Praying that only the lip and a simple one at that.
> Maryanne had a cleft palate, lip fine and it sure made feeding hard. But that could well be easier as well these days (and hers was complicated by a small jaw so she was very restricted in the teats that could be used for her as most of them took up too much space in her tiny mouth).
> 20th is Davids birthday (and Sonyas). Hows the other little girl going? And her parents?
> 
> I won't be around after today for a few days- spending a few days with my mother, daughter and granddaughter.


Enjoy your time with them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a Happy Birthday to your DH.


Thanks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been clearing out a large china cabinet/hutch my dad built many years ago that we've had out on our glassed in porch. Got it emptied and then unloaded some shelves in the craft room. I'm moving the hutch into the area where the shelves are/were. Just waiting on DH to take the shelving standards down and then will set up the hutch (it's in two pieces. The hutch is stained dark walnut and I'm thinking of getting some light colored paint and painting it. The room has lots of lights hung in there because it doesn't get much sunlight and is dark so I'm thinking of lightening up the color of the hutch. Yes, this is the room with the 106+ containers fastened to the walls. I'm going to do some purging as I load up the hutch once finished. If I can find a charity that wants some yarn I'm even going to purge some of my acrylics that I know I'll never use. I am seriously trying to only buy yarn when I know how I'm going to use it.
> 
> Believe it or not it has ben snowing....yes I said snowing here today. There is a light dusting on the ground. Talked to Marianne and they are suppose to get 1-2 inches by morning. Our danger here by morning is more black ice. Brantley described the snow flurries as looking like little bits of styrofoam floating down. Anyway, it is for us cold and I've had a fire going all day. Thinking I'll make potato soup for dinner.
> 
> DH back so I'm back to work....TTYL


Sounds like you have been channeling Darowil and her work with moving.

By the way, Darowil, hope you have some wonderful time with your mom.

Gwenie, great work getting so much done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I got nothing done but having a lovely dinner with musicians and their wives and lovely food. Well, the food wasn't great, but nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I think I will order one for Mum and Mum, hope I get them finished by Christmas.
> Oh thank you 👍👍 I will give this a try. I love that Maza is used for thickening. Tonight was lamb for the men and chicken for us women. I am trying out different lamb receipts as it is served once a week here.


It's going really fast, I'm very happy with the way it's going. 
I really like the Maza too. 
Oh that's fun, I have an Irish cookbook with a few lamb recipes in it that I'd like to try sometime, lamb is not easy to find around here, though it is starting to show up more often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, forgot to wish your DH a Happy Birthday.
> I've never heard of Baltic Amber, will have to look it up.
> Sorleena, Happy Birthday to your " baby". My baby is also 25- how did that happen?
> 
> Margaret, have a great time visiting with all your girls


Thank you Joy. As to the Baltic Amber, it has really worked well for Arriana when she is getting teeth. I haven't worn it long enough, I guess, as this weather pattern has really got my legs, knees, feet and hands screaming. I could hardly walk by this evening. I had a warm shower and am sitting with a heated throw on my lap, and the legs are better. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of cleft palates, there was a medical program on the radio of NYU doctors and specialists in this area. Quite interesting and apparently many reasons, not just one the way they used to think. They now try to do enough work so that the child won't have to have repeated surgeries. I think the lip can be done earlier and the baby is a little older when the palate is operated on, but so much can be done now. Was quite an interesting program and wish I could relate more of it. They were very positive about treating this problem now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Joy. As to the Baltic Amber, it has really worked well for Arriana when she is getting teeth. I haven't worn it long enough, I guess, as this weather pattern has really got my legs, knees, feet and hands screaming. I could hardly walk by this evening. I had a warm shower and am sitting with a heated throw on my lap, and the legs are better. Hope you are doing well.


Tami, so sorry you are in the throes of pain right now and hope the amber and heat help you. There seem to be times when one feels almost frozen and then times of remission. Here's to a lasting remission. Gentle hugs. Being like the tin man is no fun at all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very pretty, but cold. :thumbup:


It really wasn't. It was about 30°F, with no wind, so it was fairly pleasant. Today the wind has picked up quite a bit, and we have gotten considerably more snow this afternoon and evening. We have good ground cover and the snow plow trucks have been going by.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I'm off to bed and hopefully a wonderful night's sleep. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast chilly Rastrick.
> 
> Thought I would share coffee this morning, it has been too long since I have shared.
> 
> ...


So nice to see your pictures again!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It really wasn't. It was about 30°F, with no wind, so it was fairly pleasant. Today the wind has picked up quite a bit, and we have gotten considerably more snow this afternoon and evening. We have good ground cover and the snow plow trucks have been going by.


It is funny isn't it, when we consider 30F not that cold. However, compared with other winters, it really has been such a mild winter. I know it isn't over yet, but all considered, not too bad. Now to just make it through the next 2 months. Our guests tonight were from southern California, and believe me, 30F wasvery cold to them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> When my son came back from his 10 months in Australia he talked about wearing 'thongs' much to the amusement of his pals.....thongs are very skimpy underwear here!


When I was little, we called them thongs, also. Now, thongs mean skimpy underwear here, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, happy birthday to your DH. I was not aware of Lyrica call back. Will check it out. Thank you.
> Daralene, sounds as if you have done homework and planned a wonderful trip.


Thank you. Hope your perscription is not included.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45pm and I have caught up. Went back to bed when Gage and Greg went to school. Slept til 11am.

Was lazy all day. Grabbed a shower and put on clean jammies. 

Railyn Happy birthday to your son. my baby brothers bday is today as well.&#127874;&#127873;&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;

Made 2 more hats today.

On my way to bed. Hope I can stay awake tomorrow morning.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice photo, Gwen. Our snow is still coming down. Here is a view of our yard about 6pm, under about 5 - 6 inches of very pretty snow!


Gweniepooh said:


> Here's our snow so far; still little flakes falling. Roads are clear just wet; black ice will form tonight It is currently 32F and additional accumulation here will be minimal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies: thank you to mjs!
> 
> 1. A kindergarten pupil told his teacher he'd found a cat, but it was dead.
> "How do you know that the cat was dead?" she asked her pupil.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Try googling it with an s--I know masa as corn flour (finely ground corn meal). It's what we make the tamales with. It used to be hard to find outside Texas/the Southwest, but it's more common now. The brand I use is Maseca.


Oh thank you Sorlenna, I didn't think about the spelling being an issue.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So cute - love the little hearts!


gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I have caught up. Went back to bed when Gage and Greg went to school. Slept til 11am.
> 
> Was lazy all day. Grabbed a shower and put on clean jammies.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Morning all. As always lots going on around the tea table. Big congrats to Gage; really good work. Hope you mom's headache has gone away.
> 
> Glad to hear Jim's heart surgery went well. I think the advances in cardiac surgery are truly miraculous.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Hope it clears soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I have caught up. Went back to bed when Gage and Greg went to school. Slept til 11am.
> 
> Was lazy all day. Grabbed a shower and put on clean jammies.
> 
> ...


They look like hearts to me Mel!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been clearing out a large china cabinet/hutch my dad built many years ago that we've had out on our glassed in porch. Got it emptied and then unloaded some shelves in the craft room. I'm moving the hutch into the area where the shelves are/were. Just waiting on DH to take the shelving standards down and then will set up the hutch (it's in two pieces. The hutch is stained dark walnut and I'm thinking of getting some light colored paint and painting it. The room has lots of lights hung in there because it doesn't get much sunlight and is dark so I'm thinking of lightening up the color of the hutch. Yes, this is the room with the 106+ containers fastened to the walls. I'm going to do some purging as I load up the hutch once finished. If I can find a charity that wants some yarn I'm even going to purge some of my acrylics that I know I'll never use. I am seriously trying to only buy yarn when I know how I'm going to use it.
> 
> Believe it or not it has ben snowing....yes I said snowing here today. There is a light dusting on the ground. Talked to Marianne and they are suppose to get 1-2 inches by morning. Our danger here by morning is more black ice. Brantley described the snow flurries as looking like little bits of styrofoam floating down. Anyway, it is for us cold and I've had a fire going all day. Thinking I'll make potato soup for dinner.
> 
> DH back so I'm back to work....TTYL


You have been busy, don't over do it, and don't be moving the heavy stuff by yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice photo, Gwen. Our snow is still coming down. Here is a view of our yard about 6pm, under about 5 - 6 inches of very pretty snow!


It does look so like I imagine Narnia!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I have caught up. Went back to bed when Gage and Greg went to school. Slept til 11am.
> 
> Was lazy all day. Grabbed a shower and put on clean jammies.
> 
> ...


Great job!
Do what your body is telling you, rest all that you need to, everything else will be there when you get to it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~what is maza? I have tried googling it, but not finding out anything that looks like a thickening agent. Is it like a corn meal or corn flour?


Maybe masa?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> and then when she got out of the shower she sent it to us so we would have a skiff of snow this morning. --- sam


 :lol: It didn't start really snowing here today until after noon. A few flakes before that though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~WE GOT SNOW TODAY!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: My first real snow of the season :lol: :lol: Wouldn't you know....it came on the one week we have snow shoveling duty for our compound! When snow is less than 2" homeowners are responsible for the shoveling. We got 1". Not enough to build a snow fort, but it is enough to require shoveling. DH is out working on it now. Wish I could do that, too.


You should have been in Ohio. We probably have close to that now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i missed this one - didn't think - thought it was alexander the great - but of course had i thought about it i would have realized he was long dead.


I would have known it if I wasn't so tired tonight. I couldn't even pick one.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

To me, also, Julie. How are you doing today...your Wednesday afternoon, already, right?


Lurker 2 said:


> It does look so like I imagine Narnia!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never heard of the Baltic Amber bracelets. Will try to google some info on them. Sounds interesting.


I will find out from DD what etsy site she gets them from. I had it in my text messages but can't find it tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today, Feb. 9, is my son's birthday. It is a very special day for me. He had a rough start in life, come to find out he may have been allergic to meds I had while in labor. Anyway, it was days before we knew if he would life or die, Then he was a sickly baby until about 3. Now he is one of the most wonderful people I know. He is a fireman for the city of Fort Worth, Texas, He is rather quite so people don't realize what a special person he is. His heart is as big as Texas. I thank God daily for him. Thanks for letting me brag a little.


Happy Birthday to your DS!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Snowed here the entire day...but is really pretty.


tami_ohio said:


> :lol: It didn't start really snowing here today until after noon. A few flakes before that though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today, Feb. 9, is my son's birthday. It is a very special day for me. He had a rough start in life, come to find out he may have been allergic to meds I had while in labor. Anyway, it was days before we knew if he would life or die, Then he was a sickly baby until about 3. Now he is one of the most wonderful people I know. He is a fireman for the city of Fort Worth, Texas, He is rather quite so people don't realize what a special person he is. His heart is as big as Texas. I thank God daily for him. Thanks for letting me brag a little.


I hope that he had a great day! 
Brag away!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Monday's the men have lamb, sometimes I do too. James's Mum doesn't like it, this gives me a chance to try two receipts to see if we like them. Nearly every other day we all have the same meal. Today is pancake day, Jamrs doesn't like them so he will have something different. Likely breakfast for tea instead.


Sounds like you are having fun with meal planning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Try googling it with an s--I know masa as corn flour (finely ground corn meal). It's what we make the tamales with. It used to be hard to find outside Texas/the Southwest, but it's more common now. The brand I use is Maseca.


If you can't find it as masa in the grocery, I would think that if you put corn MEAL in the blender or food processor, that you would get the equivalant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry so many are having such awful storms. Stay safe.
> 
> Another busy day and another day with no energy. Went to the lab for blood tests at the request of my doctor who hasn't seen me in about 3 yrs. Have to comply to get my migraine meds, then a 30 min. app't. with him next week. Don't mind. I actually need to see him abut my neck and ankle. Meeting my son to get him new shoes and arches as he was in a deplorable state with walking on the side of his feet when I got him a winter coat. Then dinner with DH and a musical guest performing at the school and his wife and another 2 couples. The school won't pay....darn it. It will be lovely I'm sure but I just want to go to bed and sleep all day. I'm also set to see the eye doctor about getting my eyes done like DH did. Excited about that. Seeing better will be wonderful, especially at night. Well, I'm off to at least close my eyes before DS calls to meet me for new shoes, arches, etc.


I sure hope that they find a very simple reason to your lack of energy, like maybe just needing more vitamin D or something, that is also an easy fix. 
I still buy Christopher shoes at least once a year, a mothers job is never done.  And we wouldn't want it to be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, we are all ready. Won't be long now so start planning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do you eat it with rice? What soaks up the gravy? It looks easy enough....I'm going to try it soon! thanks for the recipe. :thumbup:


Either rice, or you can do potatoes, I did orzo and refried beans.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies: thank you to mjs!
> 
> 1. A kindergarten pupil told his teacher he'd found a cat, but it was dead.
> "How do you know that the cat was dead?" she asked her pupil.
> ...


 :XD: :


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I weighed Gizmo this morning before heading to the tax preparer, and e's gained a pound since last way in a week or so ago, he's growing like crazy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so sorry you are in the throes of pain right now and hope the amber and heat help you. There seem to be times when one feels almost frozen and then times of remission. Here's to a lasting remission. Gentle hugs. Being like the tin man is no fun at all.


I am hoping tomorrow is better. It wasn't bad most of the day, just after 5, and has gotten worse since then. Having a hard time sitting still. Almost like restless leg syndrome at this point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I get my masa in the mexican food isle and at safeway they had it in both that isle and baking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is funny isn't it, when we consider 30F not that cold. However, compared with other winters, it really has been such a mild winter. I know it isn't over yet, but all considered, not too bad. Now to just make it through the next 2 months. Our guests tonight were from southern California, and believe me, 30F wasvery cold to them.


I know! But when there isn't any wind, it can be chilly, but not real cold. We have had a too mild winter. The bugs haven't been killed off, and the farmers need more snow to put nitrogen into the ground so they don't have to use the chemical version.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Nice photo, Gwen. Our snow is still coming down. Here is a view of our yard about 6pm, under about 5 - 6 inches of very pretty snow!


That does look like a film scene. Lovely.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Look on-line, on NPR'S show The Splendid Table. They just did a show on it, this week. I am trying to attach a link.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh thank you Sorlenna, I didn't think about the spelling being an issue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I have caught up. Went back to bed when Gage and Greg went to school. Slept til 11am.
> 
> Was lazy all day. Grabbed a shower and put on clean jammies.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on #100! I am headed for bed very soon, too. Sleep well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice photo, Gwen. Our snow is still coming down. Here is a view of our yard about 6pm, under about 5 - 6 inches of very pretty snow!


Beautiful! As long as you don't loose power and have limbs break.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast chilly Rastrick.
> 
> Thought I would share coffee this morning, it has been too long since I have shared.
> 
> ...


Hope you had a great day out and about, so nice to have coffee with you, though I'm having it at 8:28pm MST. lol
YUM!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

page 63 Good night everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I get my masa in the mexican food isle and at safeway they had it in both that isle and baking.


I generally see it in most of the grocery stores, but we have a Mexican grocer right across the major road from us. If I can't find it in the stores I usually shop in, I'll go there. But, I have seen quite a variety of Tex-Mex food items in the local Aldi (not like you have in the UK unfortunately) and at very good prices, too.

I've never made homemade tamale's but want to...I go to the small grocer I mentioned above; they have an indoor street cart/kiosk where they sell home made items daily.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a good idea April. I will call a few places tomorrow. Goodness knows there are several of them in the area so hopefully one or two of them will want some yarn. I even have some old aluminum straights I could give them. Thanks for the suggestion.


oneapril said:


> Sounds like a lot of work, Gwen. Last year I took a lot of yarn I didn't really want, and fabric, to a large retirement home near my house. They were very glad to receive materials their residents could use. Just a thought for your unwanted inventory. Rest, tonight!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Praying that only the lip and a simple one at that.
> Maryanne had a cleft palate, lip fine and it sure made feeding hard. But that could well be easier as well these days (and hers was complicated by a small jaw so she was very restricted in the teats that could be used for her as most of them took up too much space in her tiny mouth).
> 20th is Davids birthday (and Sonyas). Hows the other little girl going? And her parents?
> 
> I won't be around after today for a few days- spending a few days with my mother, daughter and granddaughter.


Hope that you are having a fantastic time! See you when you get back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are hurting so much. Will keep you in prayer.


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Joy. As to the Baltic Amber, it has really worked well for Arriana when she is getting teeth. I haven't worn it long enough, I guess, as this weather pattern has really got my legs, knees, feet and hands screaming. I could hardly walk by this evening. I had a warm shower and am sitting with a heated throw on my lap, and the legs are better. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Look on-line, on NPR'S show The Splendid Table. They just did a show on it, this week. I am trying to attach a link.


Thank you, I saved that for future use.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I generally see it in most of the grocery stores, but we have a Mexican grocer right across the major road from us. If I can't find it in the stores I usually shop in, I'll go there. But, I have seen quite a variety of Tex-Mex food items in the local Aldi (not like you have in the UK unfortunately) and at very good prices, too.
> 
> I've never made homemade tamale's but want to...I go to the small grocer I mentioned above; they have an indoor street cart/kiosk where they sell home made items daily.


 One of my coworkers in Texas (well several of them were of Mexican decent), was Hispanic, and another Hispanic lady asked her if she made Tamales, lol Rita said no way, too much work involved in that, she didn't have the patience, she was good just buying them from a great tamale shop. lol I have to say that I agree with her, except that since I can't get good ones here, I think I'll have to try making my own sometime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent a lot of time doing research on Scotland and watching DVD's on it. Met with a KP friend today and amazingly she had been there and gave me some advice on how to go about seeing the most and so I got books from AAA. Picked out what we will be doing after the concerts are over and I was so excited that I do believe my heart was pounding harder. Went back to AAA and flights are booked, tour is booked too. Everyone I know that travels and has been to Scotland seems to love it better than anywhere they have been. We will Start out in the SE and go north all the way to the Orkney Islands and then south in the center and then west and finally back to Glasgow where we will head for home. It's a way off but I'm looking forward to it so much. I thought we could only stay for one or 2 days and just be around the area where the concerts were but now we will be staying for 8 days after DH is done working and 9th day head for home.
> 
> Quite busy knitting very fine Rowan lace yarn for a skirt for DGD's BD and did the provisional cast on and will soon be forming the tubular skirt band. It takes forever just to do 14 rows with this yarn and it will continually increase. My but I guess I do like a challenge. Reviewed how to do beading and will add some once I figure out where to get them. Am going to do the crochet method where you put it over the stitch and then knit it. Really a rewarding project but thank goodness I have developed patience.


So exciting!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Jim's surgery went well today. The doctor was very pleased. The blockage was very severe so we were lucky that he was able to have it done so quickly. He was nauseous from the anesthesia but they gave him something for that and he was able to take some of his regular meds to bring his BP down which had been a cncern,
> 
> When I left, he was going to have some broth and jello.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> You are such a good friend. I'm sure Bella's family thinks you are an angel. Bella must be such a marvel to endure all these things that she must go through.


I echo all those thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :lol: I'm denial of having to rip them back now though, I guess I should put a note on them to remind me that they are the fronts.


Update on the cardi saga, two of the wonderful ladies at knitting today, ripped back both sleeves, oops, fronts to the first increases so that I can see where I am and redo them as the fronts they are supposed to be.  
I may actually get the thing done by next year. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy Mary, I'm caught up again, I didn't think it would ever happen. 
If I missed commenting on anything, know that all are in my thoughts and prayers every day. 
You all with snow can keep it there, we are supposed to be in the low to mid 50's all week, yay! I can live with that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> To me, also, Julie. How are you doing today...your Wednesday afternoon, already, right?


Yes- a hot sticky Wednesday- we had a St Valentine's Day morning tea for the Seniors Club, and several people were very complimentary of the lemon curd I had made for Christmas- so that was nice. I made lemon curd tarts with meringue topping and cheese butterfly biscuits. That was my contribution- was up much of the night getting them made- so I've been glad to be able to rest this afternoon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful picture. I love to look at it but sure wouldn't want to have to travel in any fashion in it. When I was young...a totally different story but not now.


oneapril said:


> Nice photo, Gwen. Our snow is still coming down. Here is a view of our yard about 6pm, under about 5 - 6 inches of very pretty snow!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH asked me to try to help lift the top of the china cabinet with him to put it on top of the base....after it almost fell on my head we both decided that wasn't a good idea...LOL. DD helped him place it. Tomorow I will begin load it and purging. Do not expect to get it done in a day for sure. Aprilone gave me some ideas of places to check on donating some stash so I'll also make some phone calls tomorrow.


Poledra65 said:


> You have been busy, don't over do it, and don't be moving the heavy stuff by yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Tami. I've found a lot of online places and have been reading a lot about it's benefits. From what i've read I need to find raw not polished amber for the most benefit. I'm also going to check locally.


tami_ohio said:


> I will find out from DD what etsy site she gets them from. I had it in my text messages but can't find it tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was teaching still the family and consumer science teacher (home ec) allowed the hispanic girls to teach a class on how to make tortillas . During my planning period I went over and became student. The kids were so thrilled to teach me. The next day one of the students brought me a tortilla press as a gift. Goodness, I haven't used it in years; need to look for it. they were so much better than the packaged ones sold.


oneapril said:


> Look on-line, on NPR'S show The Splendid Table. They just did a show on it, this week. I am trying to attach a link.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can get the masa here at Walmart.


RookieRetiree said:


> I generally see it in most of the grocery stores, but we have a Mexican grocer right across the major road from us. If I can't find it in the stores I usually shop in, I'll go there. But, I have seen quite a variety of Tex-Mex food items in the local Aldi (not like you have in the UK unfortunately) and at very good prices, too.
> 
> I've never made homemade tamale's but want to...I go to the small grocer I mentioned above; they have an indoor street cart/kiosk where they sell home made items daily.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish I could have a sample of the lemon curd and cheese buttefly biscuits THey both sound lovely. That was so nice of you to do for them. Also glad you got to rest afterwards.


Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- a hot sticky Wednesday- we had a St Valentine's Day morning tea for the Seniors Club, and several people were very complimentary of the lemon curd I had made for Christmas- so that was nice. I made lemon curd tarts with meringue topping and cheese butterfly biscuits. That was my contribution- was up much of the night getting them made- so I've been glad to be able to rest this afternoon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm heading to bed. Kind of tired and keep yawning. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

April, lovely photo, looks like heavy wet stuff.

Melody, cute hats, love the little hearts.

Tami, hope you are feeling better soon. I looked up the Baltic Amber, seems reasonably priced.

Went to a Home Routes concert with a friend this evening, the performer was Leonard Podoluk, a Grammy winning banjo player, it was quite good. 
Fortunately the terrible fog we had most of today lifted, it was beautiful temperature wise today, -2C/28F unbelievable fr Feb. Just heard on the news it was 15C/about 55F in Calgary today, broke a 90 yr record.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I could have a sample of the lemon curd and cheese buttefly biscuits THey both sound lovely. That was so nice of you to do for them. Also glad you got to rest afterwards.


Just had a lovely visit with four of the sisters from church- it is so nice when people come calling! Ringo behaved himself very well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Joy. As to the Baltic Amber, it has really worked well for Arriana when she is getting teeth. I haven't worn it long enough, I guess, as this weather pattern has really got my legs, knees, feet and hands screaming. I could hardly walk by this evening. I had a warm shower and am sitting with a heated throw on my lap, and the legs are better. Hope you are doing well.


Hope you feel lots better when you wake up Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Nice photo, Gwen. Our snow is still coming down. Here is a view of our yard about 6pm, under about 5 - 6 inches of very pretty snow!


That looks beautiful definitly Narnia


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH asked me to try to help lift the top of the china cabinet with him to put it on top of the base....after it almost fell on my head we both decided that wasn't a good idea...LOL. DD helped him place it. Tomorow I will begin load it and purging. Do not expect to get it done in a day for sure. Aprilone gave me some ideas of places to check on donating some stash so I'll also make some phone calls tomorrow.


Sounds like you have a big job ahead of you . Glad you left the lifting to others


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> When my son came back from his 10 months in Australia he talked about wearing 'thongs' much to the amusement of his pals.....thongs are very skimpy underwear here!


They are also known as that here as well.... gets confusing doesnt it? I wonder why we have the same word for 2 totally different things over here. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies: thank you to mjs!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Today, Feb. 9, is my son's birthday. It is a very special day for me. He had a rough start in life, come to find out he may have been allergic to meds I had while in labor. Anyway, it was days before we knew if he would life or die, Then he was a sickly baby until about 3. Now he is one of the most wonderful people I know. He is a fireman for the city of Fort Worth, Texas, He is rather quite so people don't realize what a special person he is. His heart is as big as Texas. I thank God daily for him. Thanks for letting me brag a little.


Brag away... he sounds very special. Happy Birthday to him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been clearing out a large china cabinet/hutch my dad built many years ago that we've had out on our glassed in porch. Got it emptied and then unloaded some shelves in the craft room. I'm moving the hutch into the area where the shelves are/were. Just waiting on DH to take the shelving standards down and then will set up the hutch (it's in two pieces. The hutch is stained dark walnut and I'm thinking of getting some light colored paint and painting it. The room has lots of lights hung in there because it doesn't get much sunlight and is dark so I'm thinking of lightening up the color of the hutch. Yes, this is the room with the 106+ containers fastened to the walls. I'm going to do some purging as I load up the hutch once finished. If I can find a charity that wants some yarn I'm even going to purge some of my acrylics that I know I'll never use. I am seriously trying to only buy yarn when I know how I'm going to use it.
> 
> Believe it or not it has ben snowing....yes I said snowing here today. There is a light dusting on the ground. Talked to Marianne and they are suppose to get 1-2 inches by morning. Our danger here by morning is more black ice. Brantley described the snow flurries as looking like little bits of styrofoam floating down. Anyway, it is for us cold and I've had a fire going all day. Thinking I'll make potato soup for dinner.
> 
> DH back so I'm back to work....TTYL


You are sounding sooo organised! Putting me to shame! I badly need to do big clean outs here. LOL I hope you dont get black ice :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It really wasn't. It was about 30°F, with no wind, so it was fairly pleasant. Today the wind has picked up quite a bit, and we have gotten considerably more snow this afternoon and evening. We have good ground cover and the snow plow trucks have been going by.


We only get that low very occasionally in the Winter and always overnight... not during the day! Cold for me LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> When I was little, we called them thongs, also. Now, thongs mean skimpy underwear here, too.


I wonder why they changed from thongs to flip flops?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- a hot sticky Wednesday- we had a St Valentine's Day morning tea for the Seniors Club, and several people were very complimentary of the lemon curd I had made for Christmas- so that was nice. I made lemon curd tarts with meringue topping and cheese butterfly biscuits. That was my contribution- was up much of the night getting them made- so I've been glad to be able to rest this afternoon!


Oh YUMMO, I love love lemon meringue pie! It sounds like you had a nice time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had a lovely visit with four of the sisters from church- it is so nice when people come calling! Ringo behaved himself very well.


Wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh YUMMO, I love love lemon meringue pie! It sounds like you had a nice time.


It was good- I am still adjusting though to being a Senior!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wonderful!


 :thumbup: I see you're offline Cathy- wondering if you've been working today- I don't remember which days of the week you volunteer- I wonder how things are for mum too!? You are often still up at this time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to laugh....I used to be unbelievably organized in my craft room (everything in clear plastic boxes and labeled) but at the moment there is one little path into the room leading to the china cabinet I moved in there yesterday. You most definitely think a hoarder lived here looking at the rest of the room with boxes and piles of stuff everywhere. This morning the task is looking overwhelming so I will take it just a little bit at a time. This morning I'm thinking I want to paint the inside back of the hutch portion white so as to lighten it up. I actually put white with black speckled contact paper on the top of the base which even after scrubbing it yesterday; the top was badly scared. (I all ready had a roll from a project years ago) I probably should have used some chalk paint instead but it cost more than I'm willing to spend at the time. We shall see....have got to pay some bills first this morning so we shall see what I have left before deciding what to do next. I don't think I mentioned that the china cabinet/hutch was one my dad built many years ago. It is one of two that I have that he made.


sugarsugar said:


> You are sounding sooo organised! Putting me to shame! I badly need to do big clean outs here. LOL I hope you dont get black ice :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It also may be a regional thing as here they have always been called flip flops.


sugarsugar said:


> I wonder why they changed from thongs to flip flops?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had a lovely visit with four of the sisters from church- it is so nice when people come calling! Ringo behaved himself very well.


Good visits do cheer you , don't they? A special pat for Ringo for being on his best behaviour.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good afternoon from a decieivingly sunny Rastrick. Taking it easy today after a full day out yesterday. I have been working on my fingerless glove am just about to start the thumb gusset., 46 rows to go. And the thumb. Woo hoo, I will have them finished for our trip to te states in March. 

Coffee today. 

For tea this evening we are having beer can chicken, roasted in the oven with sweet potatoes and peas. Will try to remember to take a phot and post the reciept later on.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:40am and there is no one here but me and the dogs. Heavenly silent&#128519;

Hoping to get to Walmart today and grab a big ball of navy blue yarn for the monster longies that a friend ordered. &#128077;

Greg made a chicken, mash potatoes, rice and stuffing last night for supper. Hope I can sweet talk him into making chicken stew. Yum yum.

Also would like to get a few boxes sorted in Gages room. See what I accomplish today. Lol. I see knitting watching TV an accurate assumption. Lol.&#128514;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the only one who likes pancakes in my house had some earlier


James is the only one here that doesn't like pancakes. I would have them at least once a month with no problem. All my kids except one love pancakes and waffles.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies: thank you to mjs!
> 
> 1. A kindergarten pupil told his teacher he'd found a cat, but it was dead.
> "How do you know that the cat was dead?" she asked her pupil.
> ...


Julie, I can't stop laughing. Thanks to you and mjs. Made my day.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:40am and there is no one here but me and the dogs. Heavenly silent😇
> 
> Hoping to get to Walmart today and grab a big ball of navy blue yarn for the monster longies that a friend ordered. 👍
> 
> ...


Quiet mornings always accepted, I get lots of knitting done on those days. 
Yummy sounding meal. Will your chicken stew have dumplings?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's going really fast, I'm very happy with the way it's going.
> I really like the Maza too.
> Oh that's fun, I have an Irish cookbook with a few lamb recipes in it that I'd like to try sometime, lamb is not easy to find around here, though it is starting to show up more often.


Here Monday's the guys like to have lamb. I like cooking it but don't always want to eat more than a bit of two. 
I like using other bongs for thickening gravies, I find most have a nicer flavour than flour. I can eat it that way too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Morning all. As always lots going on around the tea table. Big congrats to Gage; really good work. Hope you mom's headache has gone away.
> 
> Glad to hear Jim's heart surgery went well. I think the advances in cardiac surgery are truly miraculous.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your conjunctivitis...not pleasant. Hope you get rid of it soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never heard of the Baltic Amber bracelets. Will try to google some info on them. Sounds interesting.


I've never heard of using amber for this purpose. I just know that it's quite expensive to buy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> When I was little, we called them thongs, also. Now, thongs mean skimpy underwear here, too.


A bit if history about thongs, they were originally for men an upgraded version of a loin cloth. I am not sure about the origin of calling flip flops thongs, but do remember them being called both when I was growing up.

http://www.thefrisky.com/2010-08-11/a-brief-history-of-the-thong/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice photo, Gwen. Our snow is still coming down. Here is a view of our yard about 6pm, under about 5 - 6 inches of very pretty snow!


Most definitely very Narnia like.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like you are having fun with meal planning.


I love it we sit down figure out what type of meat and I come up with a reciept. Although occasionally one of them will suggest a menu. I am glad we all like similar foods.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope you had a great day out and about, so nice to have coffee with you, though I'm having it at 8:28pm MST. lol
> YUM!!!


We all enjoyed the day, even with getting soaked through with very wet snow. I got some things to make a face and hand cream for James's Mum, should help with the dry skin.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Update on the cardi saga, two of the wonderful ladies at knitting today, ripped back both sleeves, oops, fronts to the first increases so that I can see where I am and redo them as the fronts they are supposed to be.
> I may actually get the thing done by next year. :roll:


I look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I have caught up. Went back to bed when Gage and Greg went to school. Slept til 11am.
> 
> Was lazy all day. Grabbed a shower and put on clean jammies.
> 
> ...


Belated Happy Birthday to Railyn's son and to your brother, Mel. Hope they both had a great day.

I see that you have reached the 100 mark with your hats. Good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice photo, Gwen. Our snow is still coming down. Here is a view of our yard about 6pm, under about 5 - 6 inches of very pretty snow!


We got a couple of inches last night and it's still snowing. Hopefully it won't snow all day. We are considering ourselves lucky to have reached this far in Feb. with so little snow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from a decieivingly sunny Rastrick. Taking it easy today after a full day out yesterday. I have been working on my fingerless glove am just about to start the thumb gusset., 46 rows to go. And the thumb. Woo hoo, I will have them finished for our trip to te states in March.
> 
> Coffee today.
> 
> For tea this evening we are having beer can chicken, roasted in the oven with sweet potatoes and peas. Will try to remember to take a phot and post the reciept later on.


Yes, it's deceivingly sunny here in Essex too. I'm waiting for my grocery delivery so can't really carry on with sorting till after that, and a cup of tea of course. Chris was here all day Sunday and we got lots of work done, feel that I'm really winning now. He was here a short time yesterday too and did a bit more but after dinner went home of course. He may pop in for a quick cup of tea this evening depending on when he finishes work as he is busy at the moment. All take care. All needing them are in my prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- a hot sticky Wednesday- we had a St Valentine's Day morning tea for the Seniors Club, and several people were very complimentary of the lemon curd I had made for Christmas- so that was nice. I made lemon curd tarts with meringue topping and cheese butterfly biscuits. That was my contribution- was up much of the night getting them made- so I've been glad to be able to rest this afternoon!


They sound delicious. Isn't it nice to know that your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH asked me to try to help lift the top of the china cabinet with him to put it on top of the base....after it almost fell on my head we both decided that wasn't a good idea...LOL. DD helped him place it. Tomorow I will begin load it and purging. Do not expect to get it done in a day for sure. Aprilone gave me some ideas of places to check on donating some stash so I'll also make some phone calls tomorrow.


Take your time loading and purging. You don't want to overdo it. Good thing that your DD was there to help with the top.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Tami. I've found a lot of online places and have been reading a lot about it's benefits. From what i've read I need to find raw not polished amber for the most benefit. I'm also going to check locally.


I never thought about the raw amber. I've only ever looked at the polished because of its beauty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh....I used to be unbelievably organized in my craft room (everything in clear plastic boxes and labeled) but at the moment there is one little path into the room leading to the china cabinet I moved in there yesterday. You most definitely think a hoarder lived here looking at the rest of the room with boxes and piles of stuff everywhere. This morning the task is looking overwhelming so I will take it just a little bit at a time. This morning I'm thinking I want to paint the inside back of the hutch portion white so as to lighten it up. I actually put white with black speckled contact paper on the top of the base which even after scrubbing it yesterday; the top was badly scared. (I all ready had a roll from a project years ago) I probably should have used some chalk paint instead but it cost more than I'm willing to spend at the time. We shall see....have got to pay some bills first this morning so we shall see what I have left before deciding what to do next. I don't think I mentioned that the china cabinet/hutch was one my dad built many years ago. It is one of two that I have that he made.


It's so nice that you have this keepsake from your dad. I wish I had kept a piece of furniture that my DH had made but we sold all of it before he died. He was handy like your DH.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to my iPad class. See you all later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Stopping by for my morning cup of coffee. Got waylaid trying to do a little cleaning. Have decided I will not go from one room to the other without picking something up to put away. That won't suffice, but it will help. 

Busy day for me yesterday but so much fun as I met with DS. Then last night we had the dinner for guest musician at the school. Eight of us all total. Somehow I am thinking I already told you this. :XD: :XD: :XD: I was so tired yesterday and made it through but slept about 10 hrs. last night. Now to get things straightened up just enough that I can knit and get going on that. I am thrilled as I did the provisional cast on and now spent a good long time getting 154 stitches live again and now I have them partly knit together to form the waistband and I see how the stitches left on the needle will now form the skirt. It's working. Wasn't sure I could figure it out but did that trusting thing that if I follow along with what they are saying, it will work. You Tube sure helped with review.

Railyn, hope your DB had a lovely birthday.

Julie, your contribution to the Valentine's Day get-together must have been such a hit and so nice to get compliments for your Christmas contribution. They are lucky to have you. Also, lovely that you had visitors and sweet little Ringo was so well-behaved. I'm sure he impressed them.

Mel, so glad Gage is well enough to go to school and glad you got some rest. Hope you heal from this cold quickly, but they sure can take it out of you. I'm fighting one off for about the 3rd. time now. One of these times it's going to get me, but hope not this time.

I'm not caught up at all, just saw a few things randomly. Happy Knitting to all of you. Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh wrote:
DH asked me to try to help lift the top of the china cabinet with him to put it on top of the base....after it almost fell on my head we both decided that wasn't a good idea...LOL. DD helped him place it. Tomorow I will begin load it and purging. Do not expect to get it done in a day for sure. Aprilone gave me some ideas of places to check on donating some stash so I'll also make some phone calls tomorrow.


Gwen, no, lifting like that is not for you. :shock: With your neck and joint problems, those days are over. Take it from one who knows. Next time don't even try. You are an amazing doer and still accomplish so much that it is a wonder you didn't try it on your own. :XD: :XD: :XD: Thank goodness DD came to the rescue. It will feel so good when you are done. I went in my one bedroom that is a dump whatever you aren't using and ribbons, wrapping paper, craft stuff, extra pillows, blankets, and on and on. You can hardly find the bed. I will have to tackle that at some point. I have a hard time getting rid of things, thinking I will need them again. You must be getting Spring Fever. I had it last week with cleaning. Hope it comes again.

Anyway, have fun seeing your room take shape and taking good care of your dad's furniture he gave you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today, Feb. 9, is my son's birthday. It is a very special day for me. He had a rough start in life, come to find out he may have been allergic to meds I had while in labor. Anyway, it was days before we knew if he would life or die, Then he was a sickly baby until about 3. Now he is one of the most wonderful people I know. He is a fireman for the city of Fort Worth, Texas, He is rather quite so people don't realize what a special person he is. His heart is as big as Texas. I thank God daily for him. Thanks for letting me brag a little.


~~~A special day indeed! Hearty celebrations and good wishes to DS!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Try googling it with an s--I know masa as corn flour (finely ground corn meal). It's what we make the tamales with. It used to be hard to find outside Texas/the Southwest, but it's more common now. The brand I use is Maseca.


~~~Thanks for the guidance!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is the waistband for the skirt in process of being folded over with live stitches on both ends. The blue yarn was the provisional cast on. I just undid it a stitch at a time and with the mohair am glad I decided to do it that way or I would have become all tangled up. As it was I had to use fine scissors very carefully to release some of it. The process is working. I just had to let go and trust it. I wondered how I would still knit the skirt but if I don't bind off I will have all the stitches there to get started. The waistband is done with double yarn strands, which was a suggestion so that the elastic won't show through. Does make knitting off, which I am doing now, a little more problematic as I have to go through 4 strands and so tiny, hard to see at times. I'm excited to see it working. Spent more time researching than knitting but now it should be pretty smooth sailing. Have to get some beads yet so will figure out where to get them. Hopefully locally so I can start today.

I'm sure this is old for some of you, not me.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We really didn't get much. And it really isn't that cold. He did blow out all 3 candles! He had them out before Amber could get Arriana to help him.


~~~Happy celebrations to Merle! Hope all of wishes come true! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I know! But when there isn't any wind, it can be chilly, but not real cold. We have had a too mild winter. The bugs haven't been killed off, and the farmers need more snow to put nitrogen into the ground so they don't have to use the chemical version.


I wasn't aware of the part the snow played for the farmers. Thanks for that information.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am hoping tomorrow is better. It wasn't bad most of the day, just after 5, and has gotten worse since then. Having a hard time sitting still. Almost like restless leg syndrome at this point.


Tami, I have found one thing that I do when I get really bad is to get in the tub with hot water. Sometimes when you are like this though, you even lack the energy it takes to get in the tub. When I do, I find it quite therapeutic and at least for the time I'm in there I hurt less. I have actually been known to spend the whole night in the tub when I was really bad with muscle spasms and restless body (normally known as leg-lol) syndrome. Not that I recommend that. Don't sleep much as you have to keep warming up the water, but if I wasn't sleeping anyway it did help. Mom always said take a couple aspirin too, but if you are on other meds then be careful with that one. Also eat something first.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice photo, Gwen. Our snow is still coming down. Here is a view of our yard about 6pm, under about 5 - 6 inches of very pretty snow!


~~~Very pretty! Our 1" of snow is all gone off the streets & sidewalks. Just some white remnants left in the yards. :-(


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- a hot sticky Wednesday- we had a St Valentine's Day morning tea for the Seniors Club, and several people were very complimentary of the lemon curd I had made for Christmas- so that was nice. I made lemon curd tarts with meringue topping and cheese butterfly biscuits. That was my contribution- was up much of the night getting them made- so I've been glad to be able to rest this afternoon!


Wonderful that your gifts were enjoyed, as well as your contribution to the Valentines gathering. Sounds very yummy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Maybe masa?


~~~Thanks....I'm going to look at the grocery store today.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You should have been in Ohio. We probably have close to that now.


~~~Always in the wrong place at the wrong time! :|


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH asked me to try to help lift the top of the china cabinet with him to put it on top of the base....after it almost fell on my head we both decided that wasn't a good idea...LOL. DD helped him place it. Tomorow I will begin load it and purging. Do not expect to get it done in a day for sure. Aprilone gave me some ideas of places to check on donating some stash so I'll also make some phone calls tomorrow.


 :shock: 
Thank goodness you all thought better of that idea and had Hannah help him instead. 
 I donated a bunch to the prison a couple years ago, they teach crocheting to the inmates, but they can't take donations anymore for some reason.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had a lovely visit with four of the sisters from church- it is so nice when people come calling! Ringo behaved himself very well.


Good boy Ringo!
Nice that you have callers, breaks up the time that you are by yourself.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Either rice, or you can do potatoes, I did orzo and refried beans.


~~~I love orzo! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here Monday's the guys like to have lamb. I like cooking it but don't always want to eat more than a bit of two.
> I like using other bongs for thickening gravies, I find most have a nicer flavour than flour. I can eat it that way too.


I've heard of using bongs, but not usually for thickening gravy. LOLOL
No, I know what you meant, I agree, I like to use other starches too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I get my masa in the mexican food isle and at safeway they had it in both that isle and baking.


~~~If Safeway has it, I should find it at Mariano's....which was just bought by Kroger.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Look on-line, on NPR'S show The Splendid Table. They just did a show on it, this week. I am trying to attach a link.


~~~Got it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OneApril, Narnia indeed.
Mel, rest, that is what your body needs. Love the hats.
Daralene, Tami, I have my passport too. Will stick to diet so I can share suitcase with Tami.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hope you feel better today. Flares are hard on the body and mind. Go easy with yourself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We all enjoyed the day, even with getting soaked through with very wet snow. I got some things to make a face and hand cream for James's Mum, should help with the dry skin.


Well it's a good thing you like snow. 
The creams should do the job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I look forward to seeing it finished.


 Me too!! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the waistband for the skirt in process of being folded over with live stitches on both ends. The blue yarn was the provisional cast on. I just undid it a stitch at a time and with the mohair am glad I decided to do it that way or I would have become all tangled up. As it was I had to use fine scissors very carefully to release some of it. The process is working. I just had to let go and trust it. I wondered how I would still knit the skirt but if I don't bind off I will have all the stitches there to get started. The waistband is done with double yarn strands, which was a suggestion so that the elastic won't show through. Does make knitting off, which I am doing now, a little more problematic as I have to go through 4 strands and so tiny, hard to see at times. I'm excited to see it working. Spent more time researching than knitting but now it should be pretty smooth sailing. Have to get some beads yet so will figure out where to get them. Hopefully locally so I can start today.
> 
> I'm sure this is old for some of you, not me.


That's going to be gorgeous!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Jim came home from the hospital yesterday with a cough and a raspy voice. And, very tired, of course. No sleeping in the hospital especially because he was hooked up to so many machines.

After a good night's sleep, he is feeling pretty good today. He
has many restrictions- no driving til next dr. appointment on 2/22. He can't lift more than 10#, do any pushing, pulling, etc that would put a strain on his neck.We can live with all of that.

Thank you agan for your prayers and positive thoughts.

WI Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations on #100!


Ditto! That's quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Jim came home from the hospital yesterday with a cough and a raspy voice. And, very tired, of course. No sleeping in the hospital especially because he was hooked up to so many machines.
> 
> After a good night's sleep, he is feeling pretty good today. he
> has many restrictions- no driving til next dr. appointment on 2/22. He can't lift more than 10#, do any pushing, pulling, etc that would put a strain on his neck.We can live with all of that.
> ...


Wonderful!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Around here at Christmas time, we have huge displays in the middles of the aisles with masa and corn husks--tamales are traditional, so finding stuff is never a problem.

I have to take my car for emissions and registration today, and then I'm going to see if I can find an extra large litter box for the Boys. I have one, but M-cat has been using the smaller one for some reason lately, and he is so big that he sometimes "hangs over," and I'm getting tired of cleaning the garage floor every other day. Not the most pleasant thing to do first thing in the morning! :shock:

I am not quite caught up, but hope to be later today. I got the neck band on the Guernsey done yesterday, so yay!

Healing thoughts for all in need & hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Jim came home from the hospital yesterday with a cough and a raspy voice. And, very tired, of course. No sleeping in the hospital especially because he was hooked up to so many machines.
> 
> After a good night's sleep, he is feeling pretty good today. He
> has many restrictions- no driving til next dr. appointment on 2/22. He can't lift more than 10#, do any pushing, pulling, etc that would put a strain on his neck.We can live with all of that.
> ...


~~~

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45 am and I have done nothing productive so far&#128533; not even knitting yet. 

Off I go and hopefully to Walmart. 

Ciao for now, ttyl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I forgot to tel you all that I went to a knitting group last Wednesday . A lady I speak to in passing put my name down months ago and last week there was a place and as it was Wednesday and my youngest studies at home an ideal time to go . I enjoyed myself , it's the first time I've been with other people doing craft . I apparently knit right handed &#128516;. Had serious yarn envy a lady was knitting using an absolute luscious red yarn looked almost like fur . Today I debated wether I should go back after all that happened in between but I went . Had more serious yarn envy as lady who used the red yarn had a gorgeous red loosely fitted cowl round her neck . I just had to ask and touch . It was so soft , can't remember what it was called but it was bought at hobbycraft and apparently sold out .
One thing I found funny apparently I don't look old enough to have a 36 year old son , I think they need a trip to the opticians but I politely refrained from saying so


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Jim came home from the hospital yesterday with a cough and a raspy voice. And, very tired, of course. No sleeping in the hospital especially because he was hooked up to so many machines.
> 
> After a good night's sleep, he is feeling pretty good today. He
> has many restrictions- no driving til next dr. appointment on 2/22. He can't lift more than 10#, do any pushing, pulling, etc that would put a strain on his neck.We can live with all of that.
> ...


That is good news. Hope he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick pic before I go.....look at the size of those snowflakes&#10052;&#10052;&#10052;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I've heard of using bongs, but not usually for thickening gravy. LOLOL
> No, I know what you meant, I agree, I like to use other starches too.


Made me smile too 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that your gifts were enjoyed, as well as your contribution to the Valentines gathering. Sounds very yummy.


I love lemon curd tarts , much better than jam ones . Yours sound delicious Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the waistband for the skirt in process of being folded over with live stitches on both ends. The blue yarn was the provisional cast on. I just undid it a stitch at a time and with the mohair am glad I decided to do it that way or I would have become all tangled up. As it was I had to use fine scissors very carefully to release some of it. The process is working. I just had to let go and trust it. I wondered how I would still knit the skirt but if I don't bind off I will have all the stitches there to get started. The waistband is done with double yarn strands, which was a suggestion so that the elastic won't show through. Does make knitting off, which I am doing now, a little more problematic as I have to go through 4 strands and so tiny, hard to see at times. I'm excited to see it working. Spent more time researching than knitting but now it should be pretty smooth sailing. Have to get some beads yet so will figure out where to get them. Hopefully locally so I can start today.
> 
> I'm sure this is old for some of you, not me.


 The pattern is gorgeous Daralene and your knitting so far is perfect . I'm looking forward to seeing it finished it will be beautiful


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> OneApril, Narnia indeed.
> Mel, rest, that is what your body needs. Love the hats.
> Daralene, Tami, I have my passport too. Will stick to diet so I can share suitcase with Tami.


YAY


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's going to be gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Quick pic before I go.....look at the size of those snowflakes❄❄❄


So pretty! Always reminds me of a snow globe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purl2Diva, hope DH gets over this. Sounds like a cold setting in, which he doesn't need but could also be from tubes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I really must get knitting. LOL 

Congratulations Mel on #100. Bravo!!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like I'm known as "the knitting lady" at David's swimming practice place... 

Funny thing - I'm one of the moms that every kid know - and they sort of comment on what I'm knitting / crocheting... :lol: Amongst themselfs, and also they talk to their moms about it...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from a decieivingly sunny Rastrick. Taking it easy today after a full day out yesterday. I have been working on my fingerless glove am just about to start the thumb gusset., 46 rows to go. And the thumb. Woo hoo, I will have them finished for our trip to te states in March.
> 
> Coffee today.
> 
> For tea this evening we are having beer can chicken, roasted in the oven with sweet potatoes and peas. Will try to remember to take a phot and post the reciept later on.


 Got my coffee in my hands and reading what everyone's been up to . Nice sunny day today here , quite pleasant in the sunshine but now the Suns gone down its bloomin freezing supposed to be really chilly the next couple of days 
Your meal sound delicious


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - i answered the trivia question correctly - it was a lucky guess. --- sam

the site for 'day of the year' is down right now - will post it later.

What word has the most definitions?


Run 

Go 

Stand 

Set 

The catfish has over 27,000 taste buds (more than any other animal).

February 10
1961 - George Stephanopoulos
1950 - Mark Spitz
1930 - Robert Wagner

February 10, 1967
The 25th Amendment to the Constitution, dealing with presidential disability and succession, went into effect.


Answer: "Set" has 464 definitions in the Oxford English Dictionary. "Run" runs a distant second, with 396. Rounding out the top ten are "go" with 368, "take" with 343, "stand" with 334, "get" with 289, "turn" with 288, "put" with 268, "fall" with 264, and "strike" with 250. Run 17% Go 14% stand 20% Set 48%


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i woke up this mornng to a little more snow - maybe half an inch if we were lucky. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~WE GOT SNOW TODAY!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: My first real snow of the season :lol: :lol: Wouldn't you know....it came on the one week we have snow shoveling duty for our compound! When snow is less than 2" homeowners are responsible for the shoveling. We got 1". Not enough to build a snow fort, but it is enough to require shoveling. DH is out working on it now. Wish I could do that, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go ahead and brag railyn - he sounds like a special man. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Today, Feb. 9, is my son's birthday. It is a very special day for me. He had a rough start in life, come to find out he may have been allergic to meds I had while in labor. Anyway, it was days before we knew if he would life or die, Then he was a sickly baby until about 3. Now he is one of the most wonderful people I know. He is a fireman for the city of Fort Worth, Texas, He is rather quite so people don't realize what a special person he is. His heart is as big as Texas. I thank God daily for him. Thanks for letting me brag a little.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Good visits do cheer you , don't they? A special pat for Ringo for being on his best behaviour.


They do indeed! I can go all week only seeing the Carer from Enliven (so called). I will give him his pat, Mary! Time to get some breakfast together!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, I can't stop laughing. Thanks to you and mjs. Made my day.
> :lol: :lol:


They were good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> yeah - i answered the trivia question correctly - it was a lucky guess. --- sam
> 
> the site for 'day of the year' is down right now - will post it later.
> 
> ...


Robert Wagner looks well for his age


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy tami - hope the baltic amber stars t work real soon. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Joy. As to the Baltic Amber, it has really worked well for Arriana when she is getting teeth. I haven't worn it long enough, I guess, as this weather pattern has really got my legs, knees, feet and hands screaming. I could hardly walk by this evening. I had a warm shower and am sitting with a heated throw on my lap, and the legs are better. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely hats melody - now what are you going to knit? hoe you feel better today. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I have caught up. Went back to bed when Gage and Greg went to school. Slept til 11am.
> 
> Was lazy all day. Grabbed a shower and put on clean jammies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I forgot to tel you all that I went to a knitting group last Wednesday . A lady I speak to in passing put my name down months ago and last week there was a place and as it was Wednesday and my youngest studies at home an ideal time to go . I enjoyed myself , it's the first time I've been with other people doing craft . I apparently knit right handed 😄. Had serious yarn envy a lady was knitting using an absolute luscious red yarn looked almost like fur . Today I debated wether I should go back after all that happened in between but I went . Had more serious yarn envy as lady who used the red yarn had a gorgeous red loosely fitted cowl round her neck . I just had to ask and touch . It was so soft , can't remember what it was called but it was bought at hobbycraft and apparently sold out .
> One thing I found funny apparently I don't look old enough to have a 36 year old son , I think they need a trip to the opticians but I politely refrained from saying so


Oh I'm so glad you went! And I'm sure that they are correct and you do not look old enough, you just feel more than old enough some days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Quick pic before I go.....look at the size of those snowflakes❄❄❄


Wow! A boomerang winter we've all been having, it comes and goes like crazy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from a decieivingly sunny Rastrick. Taking it easy today after a full day out yesterday. I have been working on my fingerless glove am just about to start the thumb gusset., 46 rows to go. And the thumb. Woo hoo, I will have them finished for our trip to te states in March.
> 
> Coffee today.
> 
> For tea this evening we are having beer can chicken, roasted in the oven with sweet potatoes and peas. Will try to remember to take a phot and post the reciept later on.


I love beer can chicken on the grill...never tried it in the oven, but should. We tried all kinds of combinations and one of my favorites was to put orange juice mixed with some ginger in the beer can and then glaze the chicken's outside with an orange juice/ginger/sugar mixture. I also like garlic/lime/cilantro and I could go on and on. Really keeps the chicken moist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Looks like I'm known as "the knitting lady" at David's swimming practice place...
> 
> Funny thing - I'm one of the moms that every kid know - and they sort of comment on what I'm knitting / crocheting... :lol: Amongst themselfs, and also they talk to their moms about it...



It's nice that they are interested, and that they are interested enough to bring it up to their moms. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pancakes and waffles - oh yes - everyday - i love pancakes and waffles. mother used to make chicken gravy with bits of chicken in it to eat of waffles - very good. real maple syrup and lots of real butter is a must. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> James is the only one here that doesn't like pancakes. I would have them at least once a month with no problem. All my kids except one love pancakes and waffles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who are the guys? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Here Monday's the guys like to have lamb. I like cooking it but don't always want to eat more than a bit of two.
> I like using other bongs for thickening gravies, I find most have a nicer flavour than flour. I can eat it that way too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This is what 100 hats looks like&#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you need heidi to come and help you purge? lol --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> DH asked me to try to help lift the top of the china cabinet with him to put it on top of the base....after it almost fell on my head we both decided that wasn't a good idea...LOL. DD helped him place it. Tomorow I will begin load it and purging. Do not expect to get it done in a day for sure. Aprilone gave me some ideas of places to check on donating some stash so I'll also make some phone calls tomorrow.
> 
> Gwen, no, lifting like that is not for you. :shock: With your neck and joint problems, those days are over. Take it from one who knows. Next time don't even try. You are an amazing doer and still accomplish so much that it is a wonder you didn't try it on your own. :XD: :XD: :XD: Thank goodness DD came to the rescue. It will feel so good when you are done. I went in my one bedroom that is a dump whatever you aren't using and ribbons, wrapping paper, craft stuff, extra pillows, blankets, and on and on. You can hardly find the bed. I will have to tackle that at some point. I have a hard time getting rid of things, thinking I will need them again. You must be getting Spring Fever. I had it last week with cleaning. Hope it comes again.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking lovely daralene - you do such beautiful work - the skirt will be wonderful and gd will love it. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the waistband for the skirt in process of being folded over with live stitches on both ends. The blue yarn was the provisional cast on. I just undid it a stitch at a time and with the mohair am glad I decided to do it that way or I would have become all tangled up. As it was I had to use fine scissors very carefully to release some of it. The process is working. I just had to let go and trust it. I wondered how I would still knit the skirt but if I don't bind off I will have all the stitches there to get started. The waistband is done with double yarn strands, which was a suggestion so that the elastic won't show through. Does make knitting off, which I am doing now, a little more problematic as I have to go through 4 strands and so tiny, hard to see at times. I'm excited to see it working. Spent more time researching than knitting but now it should be pretty smooth sailing. Have to get some beads yet so will figure out where to get them. Hopefully locally so I can start today.
> 
> I'm sure this is old for some of you, not me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is another meaning for 'bong'? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I've heard of using bongs, but not usually for thickening gravy. LOLOL
> No, I know what you meant, I agree, I like to use other starches too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy zooming jim's way to keep him wrapped up in warm healing goodness and get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Jim came home from the hospital yesterday with a cough and a raspy voice. And, very tired, of course. No sleeping in the hospital especially because he was hooked up to so many machines.
> 
> After a good night's sleep, he is feeling pretty good today. He
> has many restrictions- no driving til next dr. appointment on 2/22. He can't lift more than 10#, do any pushing, pulling, etc that would put a strain on his neck.We can live with all of that.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whenever i have to have a litter box i always get a storage box with a lid - not that i am going to use the lid - anyhow - mine was about twenty inches high - they had to jump to get in it - and when they jumped on the edge to get out - most of the litter fell back in the box. i usually cleaned in two or three times a day - much easier to take care of that way and the litter last longer - i even sprayed it every so often with antiseptic spray. the sides were high enough that the litter didn't spill out when they were scratching it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Around here at Christmas time, we have huge displays in the middles of the aisles with masa and corn husks--tamales are traditional, so finding stuff is never a problem.
> 
> I have to take my car for emissions and registration today, and then I'm going to see if I can find an extra large litter box for the Boys. I have one, but M-cat has been using the smaller one for some reason lately, and he is so big that he sometimes "hangs over," and I'm getting tired of cleaning the garage floor every other day. Not the most pleasant thing to do first thing in the morning! :shock:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think this is good therapy for you. are they a supportive group. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I forgot to tel you all that I went to a knitting group last Wednesday . A lady I speak to in passing put my name down months ago and last week there was a place and as it was Wednesday and my youngest studies at home an ideal time to go . I enjoyed myself , it's the first time I've been with other people doing craft . I apparently knit right handed 😄. Had serious yarn envy a lady was knitting using an absolute luscious red yarn looked almost like fur . Today I debated wether I should go back after all that happened in between but I went . Had more serious yarn envy as lady who used the red yarn had a gorgeous red loosely fitted cowl round her neck . I just had to ask and touch . It was so soft , can't remember what it was called but it was bought at hobbycraft and apparently sold out .
> One thing I found funny apparently I don't look old enough to have a 36 year old son , I think they need a trip to the opticians but I politely refrained from saying so


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is great. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Looks like I'm known as "the knitting lady" at David's swimming practice place...
> 
> Funny thing - I'm one of the moms that every kid know - and they sort of comment on what I'm knitting / crocheting... :lol: Amongst themselfs, and also they talk to their moms about it...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think this is good therapy for you. are they a supportive group. --- sam


They have been very friendly and are helpful to each other . I know a few of the ladies to say hello to . It's going to be fun when it's my turn to make the tea/coffee as I don't make tea


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the waistband for the skirt in process of being folded over with live stitches on both ends. The blue yarn was the provisional cast on. I just undid it a stitch at a time and with the mohair am glad I decided to do it that way or I would have become all tangled up. As it was I had to use fine scissors very carefully to release some of it. The process is working. I just had to let go and trust it. I wondered how I would still knit the skirt but if I don't bind off I will have all the stitches there to get started. The waistband is done with double yarn strands, which was a suggestion so that the elastic won't show through. Does make knitting off, which I am doing now, a little more problematic as I have to go through 4 strands and so tiny, hard to see at times. I'm excited to see it working. Spent more time researching than knitting but now it should be pretty smooth sailing. Have to get some beads yet so will figure out where to get them. Hopefully locally so I can start today.
> 
> I'm sure this is old for some of you, not me.


I've never done the provisional cast on. Haven't really had a need so far but I envy you for being able to do it. That is such a nice colour and I'm sure your GD will love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wasn't aware of the part the snow played for the farmers. Thanks for that information.


I think the farmers our way are not happy either due to lack of snow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They sound delicious. Isn't it nice to know that your efforts are appreciated.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, I have found one thing that I do when I get really bad is to get in the tub with hot water. Sometimes when you are like this though, you even lack the energy it takes to get in the tub. When I do, I find it quite therapeutic and at least for the time I'm in there I hurt less. I have actually been known to spend the whole night in the tub when I was really bad with muscle spasms and restless body (normally known as leg-lol) syndrome. Not that I recommend that. Don't sleep much as you have to keep warming up the water, but if I wasn't sleeping anyway it did help. Mom always said take a couple aspirin too, but if you are on other meds then be careful with that one. Also eat something first.


My cleaning lady tells me that it helps to get into a hot tub with 2 cups of lavender epsom salts and soak for a good while. She says it makes her feel much better. I haven't found the lavender salts yet but will be looking for it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Jim came home from the hospital yesterday with a cough and a raspy voice. And, very tired, of course. No sleeping in the hospital especially because he was hooked up to so many machines.
> 
> After a good night's sleep, he is feeling pretty good today. He
> has many restrictions- no driving til next dr. appointment on 2/22. He can't lift more than 10#, do any pushing, pulling, etc that would put a strain on his neck.We can live with all of that.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stopping by for my morning cup of coffee. Got waylaid trying to do a little cleaning. Have decided I will not go from one room to the other without picking something up to put away. That won't suffice, but it will help.
> 
> Busy day for me yesterday but so much fun as I met with DS. Then last night we had the dinner for guest musician at the school. Eight of us all total. Somehow I am thinking I already told you this. :XD: :XD: :XD: I was so tired yesterday and made it through but slept about 10 hrs. last night. Now to get things straightened up just enough that I can knit and get going on that. I am thrilled as I did the provisional cast on and now spent a good long time getting 154 stitches live again and now I have them partly knit together to form the waistband and I see how the stitches left on the needle will now form the skirt. It's working. Wasn't sure I could figure it out but did that trusting thing that if I follow along with what they are saying, it will work. You Tube sure helped with review.
> 
> ...


Glad your provisional cast on has worked!
It is nice that Ringo has had enough visitors lately to be behaving so well- he has a very bad habit of leaping up enthusiastically and most people don't like that- I have never figured how to stop that habit, partly the problem is that I don't mind him doing it to me- I see it as part of him compensating for being the little short guy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the waistband for the skirt in process of being folded over with live stitches on both ends. The blue yarn was the provisional cast on. I just undid it a stitch at a time and with the mohair am glad I decided to do it that way or I would have become all tangled up. As it was I had to use fine scissors very carefully to release some of it. The process is working. I just had to let go and trust it. I wondered how I would still knit the skirt but if I don't bind off I will have all the stitches there to get started. The waistband is done with double yarn strands, which was a suggestion so that the elastic won't show through. Does make knitting off, which I am doing now, a little more problematic as I have to go through 4 strands and so tiny, hard to see at times. I'm excited to see it working. Spent more time researching than knitting but now it should be pretty smooth sailing. Have to get some beads yet so will figure out where to get them. Hopefully locally so I can start today.
> 
> I'm sure this is old for some of you, not me.


It is going to be very pretty, Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that your gifts were enjoyed, as well as your contribution to the Valentines gathering. Sounds very yummy.


It was really nice that people made a point of saying so I am partial to the cheese butterflies- thinking of making some more, just for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good boy Ringo!
> Nice that you have callers, breaks up the time that you are by yourself.


Which has been rather much lately- although the outing I had on Tuesday was great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Jim came home from the hospital yesterday with a cough and a raspy voice. And, very tired, of course. No sleeping in the hospital especially because he was hooked up to so many machines.
> 
> After a good night's sleep, he is feeling pretty good today. He
> has many restrictions- no driving til next dr. appointment on 2/22. He can't lift more than 10#, do any pushing, pulling, etc that would put a strain on his neck.We can live with all of that.
> ...


Hoping the cough and raspy voice don't linger- glad that all else is positive, apart from being restrictive, but very important.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Around here at Christmas time, we have huge displays in the middles of the aisles with masa and corn husks--tamales are traditional, so finding stuff is never a problem.
> 
> I have to take my car for emissions and registration today, and then I'm going to see if I can find an extra large litter box for the Boys. I have one, but M-cat has been using the smaller one for some reason lately, and he is so big that he sometimes "hangs over," and I'm getting tired of cleaning the garage floor every other day. Not the most pleasant thing to do first thing in the morning! :shock:
> 
> ...


Hope that the larger box works!
Great that the Guernsey is progressing so well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45 am and I have done nothing productive so far😕 not even knitting yet.
> 
> Off I go and hopefully to Walmart.
> 
> Ciao for now, ttyl


You do deserve some down time, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I forgot to tel you all that I went to a knitting group last Wednesday . A lady I speak to in passing put my name down months ago and last week there was a place and as it was Wednesday and my youngest studies at home an ideal time to go . I enjoyed myself , it's the first time I've been with other people doing craft . I apparently knit right handed 😄. Had serious yarn envy a lady was knitting using an absolute luscious red yarn looked almost like fur . Today I debated wether I should go back after all that happened in between but I went . Had more serious yarn envy as lady who used the red yarn had a gorgeous red loosely fitted cowl round her neck . I just had to ask and touch . It was so soft , can't remember what it was called but it was bought at hobbycraft and apparently sold out .
> One thing I found funny apparently I don't look old enough to have a 36 year old son , I think they need a trip to the opticians but I politely refrained from saying so


 :thumbup:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love lemon curd tarts , much better than jam ones . Yours sound delicious Julie


I ate only the ones that broke- and yes they were rather yummy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Looks like I'm known as "the knitting lady" at David's swimming practice place...
> 
> Funny thing - I'm one of the moms that every kid know - and they sort of comment on what I'm knitting / crocheting... :lol: Amongst themselfs, and also they talk to their moms about it...


It is a good thing to have your knitting with you, and you never know it might inspire someone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is what 100 hats looks like👍


And they do look good, Mel- a testament to your dedication.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> pancakes and waffles - oh yes - everyday - i love pancakes and waffles. mother used to make chicken gravy with bits of chicken in it to eat of waffles - very good. real maple syrup and lots of real butter is a must. --- sam


I've never heard of eating waffles with gravy. 
I love them with rasberry syrup or golden syrup, made from cane sugar.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They have been very friendly and are helpful to each other . I know a few of the ladies to say hello to . It's going to be fun when it's my turn to make the tea/coffee as I don't make tea


It will be nice to make some new friends & see what others are doing. Hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wi Joy, glad to hear your DH is home, hope he's back to normal soon.

Daralene, that skirt is going to be lovely, so delicate.

Gwen, better not overdo the lifting & moving or you will suffer later.

Julie, glad you had a nice visit with your friends from church. Lemon tarts sound great, I'm sure everyone appreciated them. I'm not familiar with butterfly biscuits, are they in the shape of butterflies.

Well, must move as a I have a haircut appointment. The GKs one back again this evening until tomorrow when their Dad is done work .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wi Joy, glad to hear your DH is home, hope he's back to normal soon.
> 
> Daralene, that skirt is going to be lovely, so delicate.
> 
> ...


The simplest way of making them, Bonnie is just to cut circles and slice half of them in two, I put a blob of cream cheese on the bottom biscuit and two halves get stuck on top- like a butterflies wings- but in this instance I had a butterfly cutter so halved those- but they were a bit fragile.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> My cleaning lady tells me that it helps to get into a hot tub with 2 cups of lavender epsom salts and soak for a good while. She says it makes her feel much better. I haven't found the lavender salts yet but will be looking for it.


Liz, you can make the salts yourself. Buy some Epsom salts at the drug store and a good quality Lavender essential oil. To a cup of the salts, add 15-20 drops of the oils. For bathing, put about 1/2 cup of the Lavender salts under the tap when you fill the tub.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Stopping in for a mo to share this link. Would make a nice meal anytime.

http://tiphero.com/baked-eggs-in-bread-bowls/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the picture....that's about my speed lately for sure.


NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from a decieivingly sunny Rastrick. Taking it easy today after a full day out yesterday. I have been working on my fingerless glove am just about to start the thumb gusset., 46 rows to go. And the thumb. Woo hoo, I will have them finished for our trip to te states in March.
> 
> Coffee today.
> 
> For tea this evening we are having beer can chicken, roasted in the oven with sweet potatoes and peas. Will try to remember to take a phot and post the reciept later on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the picture....that's about my speed lately for sure.


Mine too. I feel so slow lately not sure why.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've heard of using bongs, but not usually for thickening gravy. LOLOL
> No, I know what you meant, I agree, I like to use other starches too.


Oh dear is my face red 😲😲😨😨 good thing my youngest don't go.on here I would never live this one down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have two china cabinets and a desk that my daddy built. Making gun cabinets, credenzas, china cabinets was a hobby of his. He sold a lot of them and never charged for his labor just for materials because it was what he enjoyed doing. Daddy was career army and then the chief deputy sheriff of our county for 15 years. He's been gone 27 years now and I'd love to hear his deep voice again. Some where here I have a cassette tape with him talking to my nephew about growing up in Texas but can't put my hands on it and if I did locate it I don't have a cassette player any more. He and my DH have a lot in common.

Here is a picture of the cabinet. I ended up taking off the contact paper I put on last night and going ahead and buying the chalk paint. It is a little darker tan-like color then the pictures show. Later on I will replace the knobs but I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. Loved using the chalk paint. Still have to put the shelf inside the top. Also, can't believe I'm posting the next pictures but here is what I've not got to go through and toss, keep, give away. Figure if I embarrass myself enough I'll get it done...LOL. And this does't include the tubs of yarn I know I'll never use. Oh *Aprilone* I did call the retirement center-nursing home my mom was at for 6 years and they said they would love to have the yarn and needles so once again thank you for the idea to call such a place. I told them it would be the first of next week before I got it all down there which now also gives me a time frame to get the purging done. YAY! One other little note...the sewing machine buried under all the "stuff" is my old embroidery machine a Viking Rose. Sewing part works but not the embroidery. Haven't heard how much it will be to repair my new machine yet.



budasha said:


> It's so nice that you have this keepsake from your dad. I wish I had kept a piece of furniture that my DH had made but we sold all of it before he died. He was handy like your DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> yeah - i answered the trivia question correctly - it was a lucky guess. --- sam
> 
> the site for 'day of the year' is down right now - will post it later.
> 
> What word has the most definitions?


So interesting Sam!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> This is what 100 hats looks like👍


A lot of warm covers for a lot of wee heads. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravo Mel.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you need heidi to come and help you purge? lol --- sam


YES!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> looking lovely daralene - you do such beautiful work - the skirt will be wonderful and gd will love it. --- sam


Thank you. It is so fussy trying to knit together the 4 different strands off the 2 different needles. Sometimes I have to stop and put stitches back on the needle that have slipped off or have missed one little strand. Taking a lot longer than I thought it would. Still not done with just knitting them together to start on the skirt. But then, you know me, I sometimes pick a challenge. I can't wait to do the beads. So many difficult things are starting to come together in my mind. I now can really understand putting the beads on the stitch with the really fine crochet hook. I'll figure that one out next project. I know I need to visit Purplefi's workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have two china cabinets and a desk that my daddy built. Making gun cabinets, credenzas, china cabinets was a hobby of his. He sold a lot of them and never charged for his labor just for materials because it was what he enjoyed doing. Daddy was career army and then the chief deputy sheriff of our county for 15 years. He's been gone 27 years now and I'd love to hear his deep voice again. Some where here I have a cassette tape with him talking to my nephew about growing up in Texas but can't put my hands on it and if I did locate it I don't have a cassette player any more. He and my DH have a lot in common.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet. I ended up taking off the contact paper I put on last night and going ahead and buying the chalk paint. Later on I will replace the knobs but I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. Loved using the chalk paint. Still have to put the shelf inside the top. Also, can't believe I'm posting the next pictures but here is what I've not got to go through and toss, keep, give away. Figure if I embarrass myself enough I'll get it done...LOL. And this does't include the tubs of yarn I know I'll never use. Oh *Aprilone* I did call the retirement center-nursing home my mom was at for 6 years and they said they would love to have the yarn and needles so once again thank you for the idea to call such a place. I told them it would be the first of next week before I got it all down there which now also gives me a time frame to get the purging done. YAY! One other little note...the sewing machine buried under all the "stuff" is my old embroidery machine a Viking Rose. Sewing part works but not the embroidery. Haven't heard how much it will be to repair my new machine yet.


It is a lot of stuff, Gwen! I could top it off with a photo of my 'spare' room!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is going to be very pretty, Daralene!


Thanks Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wi Joy, glad to hear your DH is home, hope he's back to normal soon.
> 
> Daralene, that skirt is going to be lovely, so delicate.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie. Can't wait to finish the waistband. I get to switch to larger needles then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful that you got to go to the knitting group. I imagine there was equal envy going on with whatever you were knitting you do such nice work. Also nice that they found you so young looking too; nice to have such a compliment at times to boost your spirit. I hope you'll get to go more and enjoy the fellowship. That fellowship was what I enjoyed the most out of all the Knitapaloozas, especially this past one in August.



Swedenme said:


> I forgot to tel you all that I went to a knitting group last Wednesday . A lady I speak to in passing put my name down months ago and last week there was a place and as it was Wednesday and my youngest studies at home an ideal time to go . I enjoyed myself , it's the first time I've been with other people doing craft . I apparently knit right handed 😄. Had serious yarn envy a lady was knitting using an absolute luscious red yarn looked almost like fur . Today I debated wether I should go back after all that happened in between but I went . Had more serious yarn envy as lady who used the red yarn had a gorgeous red loosely fitted cowl round her neck . I just had to ask and touch . It was so soft , can't remember what it was called but it was bought at hobbycraft and apparently sold out .
> One thing I found funny apparently I don't look old enough to have a 36 year old son , I think they need a trip to the opticians but I politely refrained from saying so


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The flakes are big enough to look like goose down floating down from above. Wow.


gagesmom said:


> Quick pic before I go.....look at the size of those snowflakes❄❄❄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've never done the provisional cast on. Haven't really had a need so far but I envy you for being able to do it. That is such a nice colour and I'm sure your GD will love it.


Thank you. I realize I had done one type with Darowil in her sock class and the crochet one in an intarsia class I took about 8 yrs. ago. Came back to me as I was actually doing it. Thought this was my first time when I started out. You know it is really neat and I'm thinking is the solution to the scarf that everyone wants to come out the same at the bottom. Can't for the life of me think of the name of it but it is wavy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This reminded me...*Tami* I ordered a Baltic Amber bracelet from one Etsy shop (actually in Atlanta GA) and a couple of elastic baltic rings from another Etsy Shop located in Luthuania. Can't wait to get them.


thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy tami - hope the baltic amber stars t work real soon. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad your provisional cast on has worked!
> It is nice that Ringo has had enough visitors lately to be behaving so well- he has a very bad habit of leaping up enthusiastically and most people don't like that- I have never figured how to stop that habit, partly the problem is that I don't mind him doing it to me- I see it as part of him compensating for being the little short guy.


Me too!!! Rather like jumping off a cliff but not nearly as dramatic, however, for a knitter, a wonderful thing to use. I'm quite thrilled with it.

Ah yes, the jumping up problem. Quite hard to break. I know my friend had a dog who knocked over a friend who was not that sturdy on her legs. With fibromyalgia, it is quite painful to have the jobs jump up on the legs. I saw one thing that a trainer did that might work when people are coming in the house, was to put the dog on a leash and hold him back just enough so that he couldn't jump and then after all the greeting excitement and people were settled the dog was allowed to say hello. My labrador retriever knocked over a little girl who was visiting and I thought I had done everything to train him. I felt like an army sergeant training him and back then they said to put your knee in his chest when he jumped up. My knee was black and blue and it didn't phase Snoopy one bit. I call him my unconditional love dog.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so glad you got to go to a knitting group. They really can be fun and it is good to be with other people.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've never heard of bongs. Sounds like a drug term, :XD: :XD: :XD: :shock: :shock: Guess from the use it has to do with thickening gravy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The pattern is gorgeous Daralene and your knitting so far is perfect . I'm looking forward to seeing it finished it will be beautiful


Thank you. It may end up being a Christmas present. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Looks like I'm known as "the knitting lady" at David's swimming practice place...
> 
> Funny thing - I'm one of the moms that every kid know - and they sort of comment on what I'm knitting / crocheting... :lol: Amongst themselfs, and also they talk to their moms about it...


How nice. Sounds like you may inspire others. You are so creative with your knitting designs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I think the farmers our way are not happy either due to lack of snow.


Wow, learn something new here all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> My cleaning lady tells me that it helps to get into a hot tub with 2 cups of lavender epsom salts and soak for a good while. She says it makes her feel much better. I haven't found the lavender salts yet but will be looking for it.


Epsom salts are wonderful and yes, I do add that and baking soda to the water or Dead Sea Salt and baking soda. Epsom salts are way cheaper though and do the same thing. Really helps. The one Epsom salts has eucalyptus in them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I ate only the ones that broke- and yes they were rather yummy.


In that case one might break a few on purpose. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of eating waffles with gravy.
> I love them with rasberry syrup or golden syrup, made from cane sugar.


I'd never heard of waffles with gravy either. Wonder if it is a similar taste to yorkshire pudding if it is a German or Swedish version of pancake.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Liz, you can make the salts yourself. Buy some Epsom salts at the drug store and a good quality Lavender essential oil. To a cup of the salts, add 15-20 drops of the oils. For bathing, put about 1/2 cup of the Lavender salts under the tap when you fill the tub.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW!!! Now when will you deliver them?



gagesmom said:


> This is what 100 hats looks like👍


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in for a mo to share this link. Would make a nice meal anytime.
> 
> http://tiphero.com/baked-eggs-in-bread-bowls/


Oooh, that would be great for company too. I'm not eating bread but think this is elegant and yet easy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too!!! Rather like jumping off a cliff but not nearly as dramatic, however, for a knitter, a wonderful thing to use. I'm quite thrilled with it.
> 
> Ah yes, the jumping up problem. Quite hard to break. I know my friend had a dog who knocked over a friend who was not that sturdy on her legs. With fibromyalgia, it is quite painful to have the jobs jump up on the legs. I saw one thing that a trainer did that might work when people are coming in the house, was to put the dog on a leash and hold him back just enough so that he couldn't jump and then after all the greeting excitement and people were settled the dog was allowed to say hello. My labrador retriever knocked over a little girl who was visiting and I thought I had done everything to train him. I felt like an army sergeant training him and back then they said to put your knee in his chest when he jumped up. My knee was black and blue and it didn't phase Snoopy one bit. I call him my unconditional love dog.


 :thumbup: Busy knitting, and a bit sleepy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> In that case one might break a few on purpose. :wink:


 :thumbup: I forebore!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This reminded me...*Tami[/] I ordered a Baltic Amber bracelet from one Etsy shop (actually in Atlanta GA) and a couple of elastic baltic rings from another Etsy Shop located in Luthuania. Can't wait to get them.*


*

I'll be anxious to know if you see a difference.*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Yes!!!!! Please send Heidi down here!!!


thewren said:


> do you need heidi to come and help you purge? lol --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I forebore!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Busy knitting, and a bit sleepy.


We are the same. Came in to the computer as I was so sleepy I couldn't knit. Must try and get back again. Oh for some energy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I think they were referring to the devise called a bong that is used to smoke pot...(marijuana).LOL.


thewren said:


> there is another meaning for 'bong'? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We are the same. Came in to the computer as I was so sleepy I couldn't knit. Must try and get back again. Oh for some energy.


Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just add a few drops of lavender essential oil to some epson salts you put in your tub. Nice......


budasha said:


> My cleaning lady tells me that it helps to get into a hot tub with 2 cups of lavender epsom salts and soak for a good while. She says it makes her feel much better. I haven't found the lavender salts yet but will be looking for it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does look good Caren. I pinned it.



NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in for a mo to share this link. Would make a nice meal anytime.
> 
> http://tiphero.com/baked-eggs-in-bread-bowls/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks that's okay Julie...LOL. I also have fabric in on the laundry room shelves to bring in and some things still out on the glassed in porch. Quite a mess for sure.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lot of stuff, Gwen! I could top it off with a photo of my 'spare' room!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta go check the soup I'm making for supper. TTYY


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear you are hurting so much. Will keep you in prayer.


Thanks. Lots better today!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Update on the cardi saga, two of the wonderful ladies at knitting today, ripped back both sleeves, oops, fronts to the first increases so that I can see where I am and redo them as the fronts they are supposed to be.
> I may actually get the thing done by next year. :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, I have found one thing that I do when I get really bad is to get in the tub with hot water. Sometimes when you are like this though, you even lack the energy it takes to get in the tub. When I do, I find it quite therapeutic and at least for the time I'm in there I hurt less. I have actually been known to spend the whole night in the tub when I was really bad with muscle spasms and restless body (normally known as leg-lol) syndrome. Not that I recommend that. Don't sleep much as you have to keep warming up the water, but if I wasn't sleeping anyway it did help. Mom always said take a couple aspirin too, but if you are on other meds then be careful with that one. Also eat something first.


That would have felt good but if I get in I can't get out. A nice warm shore helped. I did sleep fairly well. Thank you.

Love the little skirt so far!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Always in the wrong place at the wrong time! :|


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> Thank goodness you all thought better of that idea and had Hannah help him instead.
> I donated a bunch to the prison a couple years ago, they teach crocheting to the inmates, but they can't take donations anymore for some reason.


Hmmm. They do here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, hope you feel better today. Flares are hard on the body and mind. Go easy with yourself.


Much better thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I forgot to tel you all that I went to a knitting group last Wednesday . A lady I speak to in passing put my name down months ago and last week there was a place and as it was Wednesday and my youngest studies at home an ideal time to go . I enjoyed myself , it's the first time I've been with other people doing craft . I apparently knit right handed 😄. Had serious yarn envy a lady was knitting using an absolute luscious red yarn looked almost like fur . Today I debated wether I should go back after all that happened in between but I went . Had more serious yarn envy as lady who used the red yarn had a gorgeous red loosely fitted cowl round her neck . I just had to ask and touch . It was so soft , can't remember what it was called but it was bought at hobbycraft and apparently sold out .
> One thing I found funny apparently I don't look old enough to have a 36 year old son , I think they need a trip to the opticians but I politely refrained from saying so


Wonderful! Go as often as you can.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have two china cabinets and a desk that my daddy built. Making gun cabinets, credenzas, china cabinets was a hobby of his. He sold a lot of them and never charged for his labor just for materials because it was what he enjoyed doing. Daddy was career army and then the chief deputy sheriff of our county for 15 years. He's been gone 27 years now and I'd love to hear his deep voice again. Some where here I have a cassette tape with him talking to my nephew about growing up in Texas but can't put my hands on it and if I did locate it I don't have a cassette player any more. He and my DH have a lot in common.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet. I ended up taking off the contact paper I put on last night and going ahead and buying the chalk paint. It is a little darker tan-like color then the pictures show. Later on I will replace the knobs but I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. Loved using the chalk paint. Still have to put the shelf inside the top. Also, can't believe I'm posting the next pictures but here is what I've not got to go through and toss, keep, give away. Figure if I embarrass myself enough I'll get it done...LOL. And this does't include the tubs of yarn I know I'll never use. Oh *Aprilone* I did call the retirement center-nursing home my mom was at for 6 years and they said they would love to have the yarn and needles so once again thank you for the idea to call such a place. I told them it would be the first of next week before I got it all down there which now also gives me a time frame to get the purging done. YAY! One other little note...the sewing machine buried under all the "stuff" is my old embroidery machine a Viking Rose. Sewing part works but not the embroidery. Haven't heard how much it will be to repair my new machine yet.


 The cabinet looks lovely Gwen . Wish I had a craft room like yours . It must be like going on a treasure hunt . You are going to find lots of lovely things in there that you had forgotten about . I could quite happily spend a few hours helping you tidy that room . Enjoy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy tami - hope the baltic amber stars t work real soon. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have two china cabinets and a desk that my daddy built. Making gun cabinets, credenzas, china cabinets was a hobby of his. He sold a lot of them and never charged for his labor just for materials because it was what he enjoyed doing. Daddy was career army and then the chief deputy sheriff of our county for 15 years. He's been gone 27 years now and I'd love to hear his deep voice again. Some where here I have a cassette tape with him talking to my nephew about growing up in Texas but can't put my hands on it and if I did locate it I don't have a cassette player any more. He and my DH have a lot in common.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet. I ended up taking off the contact paper I put on last night and going ahead and buying the chalk paint. It is a little darker tan-like color then the pictures show. Later on I will replace the knobs but I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. Loved using the chalk paint. Still have to put the shelf inside the top. Also, can't believe I'm posting the next pictures but here is what I've not got to go through and toss, keep, give away. Figure if I embarrass myself enough I'll get it done...LOL. And this does't include the tubs of yarn I know I'll never use. Oh *Aprilone* I did call the retirement center-nursing home my mom was at for 6 years and they said they would love to have the yarn and needles so once again thank you for the idea to call such a place. I told them it would be the first of next week before I got it all down there which now also gives me a time frame to get the purging done. YAY! One other little note...the sewing machine buried under all the "stuff" is my old embroidery machine a Viking Rose. Sewing part works but not the embroidery. Haven't heard how much it will be to repair my new machine yet.


Oh does that look familiar! Could have been taken here. Beautiful hutch


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This reminded me...*Tami* I ordered a Baltic Amber bracelet from one Etsy shop (actually in Atlanta GA) and a couple of elastic baltic rings from another Etsy Shop located in Luthuania. Can't wait to get them.


Hope they help!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well just hop a flight and come on down....will pay you in yarn, friendship, and food! 


Swedenme said:


> The cabinet looks lovely Gwen . Wish I had a craft room like yours . It must be like going on a treasure hunt . You are going to find lots of lovely things in there that you had forgotten about . I could quite happily spend a few hours helping you tidy that room . Enjoy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks that's okay Julie...LOL. I also have fabric in on the laundry room shelves to bring in and some things still out on the glassed in porch. Quite a mess for sure.


 :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in for a mo to share this link. Would make a nice meal anytime.
> 
> http://tiphero.com/baked-eggs-in-bread-bowls/


Looks nummy. I've made something similar but in a small ramekin. Delicious!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just hop a flight and come on down....will pay you in yarn, friendship, and food!


What a great offer!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad your provisional cast on has worked!
> It is nice that Ringo has had enough visitors lately to be behaving so well- he has a very bad habit of leaping up enthusiastically and most people don't like that- I have never figured how to stop that habit, partly the problem is that I don't mind him doing it to me- I see it as part of him compensating for being the little short guy.


We are having a heck of a time teaching Daisy not to jump up too, they are enthusiastic little dogs, that's for sure. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear is my face red 😲😲😨😨 good thing my youngest don't go.on here I would never live this one down.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have two china cabinets and a desk that my daddy built. Making gun cabinets, credenzas, china cabinets was a hobby of his. He sold a lot of them and never charged for his labor just for materials because it was what he enjoyed doing. Daddy was career army and then the chief deputy sheriff of our county for 15 years. He's been gone 27 years now and I'd love to hear his deep voice again. Some where here I have a cassette tape with him talking to my nephew about growing up in Texas but can't put my hands on it and if I did locate it I don't have a cassette player any more. He and my DH have a lot in common.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet. I ended up taking off the contact paper I put on last night and going ahead and buying the chalk paint. It is a little darker tan-like color then the pictures show. Later on I will replace the knobs but I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. Loved using the chalk paint. Still have to put the shelf inside the top. Also, can't believe I'm posting the next pictures but here is what I've not got to go through and toss, keep, give away. Figure if I embarrass myself enough I'll get it done...LOL. And this does't include the tubs of yarn I know I'll never use. Oh *Aprilone* I did call the retirement center-nursing home my mom was at for 6 years and they said they would love to have the yarn and needles so once again thank you for the idea to call such a place. I told them it would be the first of next week before I got it all down there which now also gives me a time frame to get the purging done. YAY! One other little note...the sewing machine buried under all the "stuff" is my old embroidery machine a Viking Rose. Sewing part works but not the embroidery. Haven't heard how much it will be to repair my new machine yet.


That's beautiful!
 Your craft room looks like mine did before I started work on it, I'll eventually get it finished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The egg bread bowls look great, I think I'm going to try that one day. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I always thought that Chicken and waffles was a Southern dish but turns out it is also a Pennsylvania Dutch thing. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_and_waffles


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I think they were referring to the devise called a bong that is used to smoke pot...(marijuana).LOL.


 :shock: Gwen, really! Would we do that? LOLOLOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poledra65 wrote:
Update on the cardi saga, two of the wonderful ladies at knitting today, ripped back both sleeves, oops, fronts to the first increases so that I can see where I am and redo them as the fronts they are supposed to be. 
I may actually get the thing done by next year. 

tami_ohio

And now the needles are missing.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka is 5 and still does all that 😄
> She is losing her winter fur at the moment it's everywhere , think of a sheep leaving clumps all round the field that's what it looks like . I clean the floors daily and again if I know anyone is coming . I've brushed her every day this week and took from her what looks like a small sheeps fleece each time
> She should be bald but there is still more to come loose . I think I could knit everyone a jumper and still have spare


 :-D :-D I clipped my furbaby the other day, won the fight and got most of her excess coat off, strangely part of what came off her back had patches of the soft winter undercoat. Takes over an hour to do as she is not the most co-operative and fills a plastic shopping bag, unfortunately not long enough for me to twist into yarn. End of winter may be another story for that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> Jim's surgery went well today. The doctor was very pleased. The blockage was very severe so we were lucky that he was able to have it done so quickly. He was nauseous from the anesthesia but they gave him something for that and he was able to take some of his regular meds to bring his BP down which had been a cncern,
> 
> When I left, he was going to have some broth and jello.
> 
> ...


What a relief. I am glad that you had it taken care of before traveling.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent a lot of time doing research on Scotland and watching DVD's on it. Met with a KP friend today and amazingly she had been there and gave me some advice on how to go about seeing the most and so I got books from AAA. Picked out what we will be doing after the concerts are over and I was so excited that I do believe my heart was pounding harder. Went back to AAA and flights are booked, tour is booked too. Everyone I know that travels and has been to Scotland seems to love it better than anywhere they have been. We will Start out in the SE and go north all the way to the Orkney Islands and then south in the center and then west and finally back to Glasgow where we will head for home. It's a way off but I'm looking forward to it so much. I thought we could only stay for one or 2 days and just be around the area where the concerts were but now we will be staying for 8 days after DH is done working and 9th day head for home.
> 
> Quite busy knitting very fine Rowan lace yarn for a skirt for DGD's BD and did the provisional cast on and will soon be forming the tubular skirt band. It takes forever just to do 14 rows with this yarn and it will continually increase. My but I guess I do like a challenge. Reviewed how to do beading and will add some once I figure out where to get them. Am going to do the crochet method where you put it over the stitch and then knit it. Really a rewarding project but thank goodness I have developed patience.


Sounds lovely-both the travels and the skirt. Will you have a chance to meet up with Kate while you are in Glasgow? Wouldn't it be nice if even to share a breakfast or lunch with them before leaving?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Liz, you can make the salts yourself. Buy some Epsom salts at the drug store and a good quality Lavender essential oil. To a cup of the salts, add 15-20 drops of the oils. For bathing, put about 1/2 cup of the Lavender salts under the tap when you fill the tub.


Machriste, timely and helpful suggestion. I bought pure lavender oil at health food store today! Bought it to use to help insomnia. But as my hips are hurting I would like to try lavender Epsom salt bath. Have been using arnica cream. Today bought a lidocaine cream. Really, this old body is becoming a pain!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p31 and way way way behind as I have been focused on making some bags for market stock. Back later


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:45 pm and I am off to bed once my movie is done.
Got the yarn this afternoon I need for the monster longies. Now can you believe I don't have the right size circs?!&#128562;&#128562;&#128562; Grrrrr.

Been sneezing and blowing my nose all day. Allergies or cold? Dunno.

See you all tomorrow morning &#128075;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 8:45 pm and I am off to bed once my movie is done.
> Got the yarn this afternoon I need for the monster longies. Now can you believe I don't have the right size circs?!😲😲😲 Grrrrr.
> 
> Been sneezing and blowing my nose all day. Allergies or cold? Dunno.
> ...


Hope you are feeling better tomorrow Melody.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are having a heck of a time teaching Daisy not to jump up too, they are enthusiastic little dogs, that's for sure. :-D


Daisy mostly lives with Marla, doesn't she?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Daisy mostly lives with Marla, doesn't she?


Yes, I puppy sit twice a week, most weeks, Daisy, Pico, and Nelly. lol
Ryssa loves to play with Daisy and Gizmo and Nelly play like crazy.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Is lemon curd something a novice could make? Hearing about yours, makes me want to try making some. And what is a butterfly biscuit? Anything biscuit must be good! Your club tea sounds so nice!


Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- a hot sticky Wednesday- we had a St Valentine's Day morning tea for the Seniors Club, and several people were very complimentary of the lemon curd I had made for Christmas- so that was nice. I made lemon curd tarts with meringue topping and cheese butterfly biscuits. That was my contribution- was up much of the night getting them made- so I've been glad to be able to rest this afternoon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I puppy sit twice a week, most weeks, Daisy, Pico, and Nelly. lol
> Ryssa loves to play with Daisy and Gizmo and Nelly play like crazy.


Sounds little short of mayhem!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Is lemon curd something a novice could make? Hearing about yours, makes me want to try making some. And what is a butterfly biscuit? Anything biscuit must be good! Your club tea sounds so nice!


I just want to sort what I am trying to do, then I can scan the recipes in, they are in Imperial measurements. I first made lemon curd at seven (with some adult help) so I reckon it is easy enough.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Luckily the roads were very clear when I left for work this morning...whew!


Gweniepooh said:


> That is a beautiful picture. I love to look at it but sure wouldn't want to have to travel in any fashion in it. When I was young...a totally different story but not now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How fun! Sweet memort. Get that press out - yum!


Gweniepooh said:


> When I was teaching still the family and consumer science teacher (home ec) allowed the hispanic girls to teach a class on how to make tortillas . During my planning period I went over and became student. The kids were so thrilled to teach me. The next day one of the students brought me a tortilla press as a gift. Goodness, I haven't used it in years; need to look for it. they were so much better than the packaged ones sold.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna, ar Home Depot we got a large plastic box used to mix concrete...very cheap and makes a dandy litter box. About 20 inches by 30 inches maybe. My cat is 18 lbs and needs the space!


Sorlenna said:


> Around here at Christmas time, we have huge displays in the middles of the aisles with masa and corn husks--tamales are traditional, so finding stuff is never a problem.
> 
> I have to take my car for emissions and registration today, and then I'm going to see if I can find an extra large litter box for the Boys. I have one, but M-cat has been using the smaller one for some reason lately, and he is so big that he sometimes "hangs over," and I'm getting tired of cleaning the garage floor every other day. Not the most pleasant thing to do first thing in the morning! :shock:
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad you got out and had a fun time. Find out the type of yarn you were admiring. Maybe we can find it for you!


Swedenme said:


> I forgot to tel you all that I went to a knitting group last Wednesday . A lady I speak to in passing put my name down months ago and last week there was a place and as it was Wednesday and my youngest studies at home an ideal time to go . I enjoyed myself , it's the first time I've been with other people doing craft . I apparently knit right handed 😄. Had serious yarn envy a lady was knitting using an absolute luscious red yarn looked almost like fur . Today I debated wether I should go back after all that happened in between but I went . Had more serious yarn envy as lady who used the red yarn had a gorgeous red loosely fitted cowl round her neck . I just had to ask and touch . It was so soft , can't remember what it was called but it was bought at hobbycraft and apparently sold out .
> One thing I found funny apparently I don't look old enough to have a 36 year old son , I think they need a trip to the opticians but I politely refrained from saying so


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The cabinet looks lovely Gwen . Wish I had a craft room like yours . It must be like going on a treasure hunt . You are going to find lots of lovely things in there that you had forgotten about . I could quite happily spend a few hours helping you tidy that room . Enjoy


When you are finished helping Gwen, you can come north to me and help me, please! I will even cook for you. :shock: :shock: Did I just say that?! Well, that just shows you how much I would love to have you! I hate to cook anymore!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just hop a flight and come on down....will pay you in yarn, friendship, and food!


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are a celebrity! Kids always gravitate to the nice moms!


HandyFamily said:


> Looks like I'm known as "the knitting lady" at David's swimming practice place...
> 
> Funny thing - I'm one of the moms that every kid know - and they sort of comment on what I'm knitting / crocheting... :lol: Amongst themselfs, and also they talk to their moms about it...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Always have loved Robert Wagner. And love the NCIS character he plays as Tony's dad!


Swedenme said:


> Robert Wagner looks well for his age


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just want to sort what I am trying to do, then I can scan the recipes in, they are in Imperial measurements. I first made lemon curd at seven (with some adult help) so I reckon it is easy enough.


These may well be upside down, but should be printable


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The simplest way of making them, Bonnie is just to cut circles and slice half of them in two, I put a blob of cream cheese on the bottom biscuit and two halves get stuck on top- like a butterflies wings- but in this instance I had a butterfly cutter so halved those- but they were a bit fragile.


Sounds nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in for a mo to share this link. Would make a nice meal anytime.
> 
> http://tiphero.com/baked-eggs-in-bread-bowls/


That sounds good, will have to try it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds nice.


It is best to follow the cheese pastry recipe, and use egg yolk, I just made a batch and economised- used milk- but the pastry is not as good as yesterday's. I will have them with pumpkin soup!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, lovely cabinet, your Dad must have been an excellent carpenter! I have a room that looks similar to yours, I keep saying I will organize & I do a little & it looks so much better but doesn't stay for long. Must looks like a bomb went off. Maybe after Sonja helps you organize, she could come & help with mine, then go home with more yarn as payment :lol: 

Well, the puppy went to DSs house for last night but he went fishing with friends overnight tonight & apparently the place they were staying doesn't allow pets so she's back again til tomorrow night. The GKs are also here so they are happy to have around. 

I spent this afternoon sewing on my latest quilt. I had to buy the black background fabric for it but the rest was in my stash. I'm really trying to work with what I have so I can clear out some. seems like I have to buy one fabric to go with what I have for each project :roll: but at least I'm getting rd of some. Need to work through more of the yarn stash too. My friend who bowls with me asked if I could make 2 Anemone hats for her GDs so when I finish the current projects, I guess I will do that.
Well, I better get to bed as I have to rise & shine earlier than usual to get GS off to school.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I am not sure how I am feeling at the moment. I just saw a reminder of something that has had a big impact on my life. February 10 2016 is the 52nd anniversary of the largest peacetime military accident in Australia's history when, while on a training exercise, HMAS Melbourne turned and sliced HMAS Voyager in two. 75 men went down with HMAS Voyager, never returning home. Many more men, the HNAS Voyager survivors and sailors on board HMAS Melbourne, who survive today still suffer varying degrees of PTSD from this accident. It has also affected their families, with many now on second, third or even forth marriages, struggling with daily life and all the resultant demons like addictions to alcohol and drugs to cope. 

My father was the first survivor from HMAS Voyager to walk off a damaged HMAS Melbourne when she returned to dock after searching for and picking up the surviving crew from HMAS Voyager. This was captured by the news reels of the day. My father walked down the gang plank and straight into my mother's arms. It was a fairly cold day and my mother was wearing a large jacket. She was there, supported by her brother and sister in law. It makes her birthday somewhat bittersweet as it is the day before, on Feb 9.

An interesting fact, the shattered remains of HMAS Voyager is a declared memorial and diving to her or around her is not permitted and has been made illegal.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Jim came home from the hospital yesterday with a cough and a raspy voice. And, very tired, of course. No sleeping in the hospital especially because he was hooked up to so many machines.
> 
> After a good night's sleep, he is feeling pretty good today. He
> has many restrictions- no driving til next dr. appointment on 2/22. He can't lift more than 10#, do any pushing, pulling, etc that would put a strain on his neck.We can live with all of that.
> ...


Excellent news on Jim. May he be very good so he recovers fully in record time. Hope it doesn't mean you are having to do everything !


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I forgot to tel you all that I went to a knitting group last Wednesday . A lady I speak to in passing put my name down months ago and last week there was a place and as it was Wednesday and my youngest studies at home an ideal time to go . I enjoyed myself , it's the first time I've been with other people doing craft . I apparently knit right handed 😄. Had serious yarn envy a lady was knitting using an absolute luscious red yarn looked almost like fur . Today I debated wether I should go back after all that happened in between but I went . Had more serious yarn envy as lady who used the red yarn had a gorgeous red loosely fitted cowl round her neck . I just had to ask and touch . It was so soft , can't remember what it was called but it was bought at hobbycraft and apparently sold out .
> One thing I found funny apparently I don't look old enough to have a 36 year old son , I think they need a trip to the opticians but I politely refrained from saying so


Sounds good fun and companionship. Enjoy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just hop a flight and come on down....will pay you in yarn, friendship, and food!


Thank you Gwen wish I could . I'd get to meet Sydney too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> Update on the cardi saga, two of the wonderful ladies at knitting today, ripped back both sleeves, oops, fronts to the first increases so that I can see where I am and redo them as the fronts they are supposed to be.
> I may actually get the thing done by next year.
> 
> ...


You've got gremlins 😱


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> When you are finished helping Gwen, you can come north to me and help me, please! I will even cook for you. :shock: :shock: Did I just say that?! Well, that just shows you how much I would love to have you! I hate to cook anymore!


I'll be on my way as soon as I find the money or on the run depending where I find the money :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Always have loved Robert Wagner. And love the NCIS character he plays as Tony's dad!


Yes that's where I've see him recently . Doesn't he look well for 86


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, lovely cabinet, your Dad must have been an excellent carpenter! I have a room that looks similar to yours, I keep saying I will organize & I do a little & it looks so much better but doesn't stay for long. Must looks like a bomb went off. Maybe after Sonja helps you organize, she could come & help with mine, then go home with more yarn as payment :lol:
> 
> Well, the puppy went to DSs house for last night but he went fishing with friends overnight tonight & apparently the place they were staying doesn't allow pets so she's back again til tomorrow night. The GKs are also here so they are happy to have around.
> 
> ...


 Wow Bonnie your quilt is gorgeous . I think if I came to your house I wouldn't be much help I would be to busy admiring every item you have made


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Joy, do I remember right that you are on Lyrica? I saw on face book a couple of days ago there there is a recall on it. I don't know the details, but you might want to check with your pharmacist.


Firstly, just checked with DSF who is on this med, but not the strengths involved.

Secondly, Well Done Gwen for losing 31 pounds, that is massive.

Thirdly, Melody, please give a well done to Gage for doing so well on his math test under those conditions.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is lovely sorlenna - i really had to look hard to find the 'design" element - i doubt if anyone will see it. the sweater is going to be lovely. what size needles are you using? will you do the sleeves on five needles> --- sam


Actually found the design element, and think it fits where it is. Love the work done on this. Never made an adult size jumper before and will be tackling, I think, a lace top for my first. I am doing the wisteria mcal from Melody's Makings. Should be fun. will be doing different color bands to body.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> They look more comfortable than toe socks which I don't like wearing. Mind you I haven't tried hand knitted ones.


Can't wear toe socks as have webbed toes on both feet, also have huge big toe on one foot after shattering a bone in it. I do like the look of the ones I have seen though.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> I read today that someone said naming them was just encouraging them! :lol:


mmmmmmmm, is that why the southern hemisphere cyclones are getting stronger and stronger? Hope not.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> When my son came back from his 10 months in Australia he talked about wearing 'thongs' much to the amusement of his pals.....thongs are very skimpy underwear here!


I find the thongs that go on your feet are much more comfortable than the thongs that go on you butt (or not)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I see you're offline Cathy- wondering if you've been working today- I don't remember which days of the week you volunteer- I wonder how things are for mum too!? You are often still up at this time!


Hi Julie, was pretty tired... hot nights, hot flushes! I do Monday, Tues and Thurs. Mum is still quite good, no change. I had Serena yesterday for a few hours... fun.  She is growing up quickly. And a parrot... repeats just everything!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds lovely-both the travels and the skirt. Will you have a chance to meet up with Kate while you are in Glasgow? Wouldn't it be nice if even to share a breakfast or lunch with them before leaving?


We are hoping to!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH asked me to try to help lift the top of the china cabinet with him to put it on top of the base....after it almost fell on my head we both decided that wasn't a good idea...LOL. DD helped him place it. Tomorow I will begin load it and purging. Do not expect to get it done in a day for sure. Aprilone gave me some ideas of places to check on donating some stash so I'll also make some phone calls tomorrow.


Another place is your local churches, who appreciate these sort of donations for their members to make items for needy people.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I forgot to tel you all that I went to a knitting group last Wednesday . A lady I speak to in passing put my name down months ago and last week there was a place and as it was Wednesday and my youngest studies at home an ideal time to go . I enjoyed myself , it's the first time I've been with other people doing craft . I apparently knit right handed 😄. Had serious yarn envy a lady was knitting using an absolute luscious red yarn looked almost like fur . Today I debated wether I should go back after all that happened in between but I went . Had more serious yarn envy as lady who used the red yarn had a gorgeous red loosely fitted cowl round her neck . I just had to ask and touch . It was so soft , can't remember what it was called but it was bought at hobbycraft and apparently sold out .
> One thing I found funny apparently I don't look old enough to have a 36 year old son , I think they need a trip to the opticians but I politely refrained from saying so


Great to hear that you are getting out and having some "you" time Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Quick pic before I go.....look at the size of those snowflakes❄❄❄


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> This is what 100 hats looks like👍


Wow, an amazing effort! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> looking lovely daralene - you do such beautiful work - the skirt will be wonderful and gd will love it. --- sam


Ditto.. I forgot to comment earlier. It will look wonderful, I dont think I could tackle that though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have two china cabinets and a desk that my daddy built. Making gun cabinets, credenzas, china cabinets was a hobby of his. He sold a lot of them and never charged for his labor just for materials because it was what he enjoyed doing. Daddy was career army and then the chief deputy sheriff of our county for 15 years. He's been gone 27 years now and I'd love to hear his deep voice again. Some where here I have a cassette tape with him talking to my nephew about growing up in Texas but can't put my hands on it and if I did locate it I don't have a cassette player any more. He and my DH have a lot in common.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet. I ended up taking off the contact paper I put on last night and going ahead and buying the chalk paint. It is a little darker tan-like color then the pictures show. Later on I will replace the knobs but I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. Loved using the chalk paint. Still have to put the shelf inside the top. Also, can't believe I'm posting the next pictures but here is what I've not got to go through and toss, keep, give away. Figure if I embarrass myself enough I'll get it done...LOL. And this does't include the tubs of yarn I know I'll never use. Oh *Aprilone* I did call the retirement center-nursing home my mom was at for 6 years and they said they would love to have the yarn and needles so once again thank you for the idea to call such a place. I told them it would be the first of next week before I got it all down there which now also gives me a time frame to get the purging done. YAY! One other little note...the sewing machine buried under all the "stuff" is my old embroidery machine a Viking Rose. Sewing part works but not the embroidery. Haven't heard how much it will be to repair my new machine yet.


Beautiful cabinet!  :thumbup: Lovely that the nursing home will take your spare yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I plead the fifth for my youth....LOL



Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Gwen, really! Would we do that? LOLOLOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been in communication with a KP member in Ohio that spins and for dog fur she said it had to be at least 2" long otherwise it will shed. And yes, I've been working ona bag of Sydney fur to send her....LOL


busyworkerbee said:


> :-D :-D I clipped my furbaby the other day, won the fight and got most of her excess coat off, strangely part of what came off her back had patches of the soft winter undercoat. Takes over an hour to do as she is not the most co-operative and fills a plastic shopping bag, unfortunately not long enough for me to twist into yarn. End of winter may be another story for that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie! I've downloaded them and will print it out. 


Lurker 2 said:


> These may well be upside down, but should be printable


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely love the quilt blocks!!! You are just filled with talent Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, lovely cabinet, your Dad must have been an excellent carpenter! I have a room that looks similar to yours, I keep saying I will organize & I do a little & it looks so much better but doesn't stay for long. Must looks like a bomb went off. Maybe after Sonja helps you organize, she could come & help with mine, then go home with more yarn as payment :lol:
> 
> Well, the puppy went to DSs house for last night but he went fishing with friends overnight tonight & apparently the place they were staying doesn't allow pets so she's back again til tomorrow night. The GKs are also here so they are happy to have around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Heather. I am feeling better but honestly need to loose at least 60 more pounds and I still would be considered overweight. Just taking a little bit at a time. If I'd get off my rear end and exercise I'm sure I'd lose more but just can't/don't.


busyworkerbee said:


> Firstly, just checked with DSF who is on this med, but not the strengths involved.
> 
> Secondly, Well Done Gwen for losing 31 pounds, that is massive.
> 
> Thirdly, Melody, please give a well done to Gage for doing so well on his math test under those conditions.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely love the quilt blocks!!! You are just filled with talent Bonnie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, was pretty tired... hot nights, hot flushes! I do Monday, Tues and Thurs. Mum is still quite good, no change. I had Serena yesterday for a few hours... fun.  She is growing up quickly. And a parrot... repeats just everything!


So on balance things are ok, apart from the heat? They do grow up so fast, mine is now a High School girl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Julie! I've downloaded them and will print it out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p67, caught up a lot today, hopefully can finish before next ktp. Did take the time to watch The Avengers and looking forward to next Thursday night when The Avengers, Winter Soldier is on. I haven't seen that one yet.

11.40pm and time to hit the sack. Night all.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie,

Your quilting is absolutely gorgeous. I am not much of a sewer-just the basics. I prefer knitting that I can take along with me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's terrible, Heather, so sad your Dad was involved but thankfully he survived.



busyworkerbee said:


> I am not sure how I am feeling at the moment. I just saw a reminder of something that has had a big impact on my life. February 10 2016 is the 52nd anniversary of the largest peacetime military accident in Australia's history when, while on a training exercise, HMAS Melbourne turned and sliced HMAS Voyager in two. 75 men went down with HMAS Voyager, never returning home. Many more men, the HNAS Voyager survivors and sailors on board HMAS Melbourne, who survive today still suffer varying degrees of PTSD from this accident. It has also affected their families, with many now on second, third or even forth marriages, struggling with daily life and all the resultant demons like addictions to alcohol and drugs to cope.
> 
> My father was the first survivor from HMAS Voyager to walk off a damaged HMAS Melbourne when she returned to dock after searching for and picking up the surviving crew from HMAS Voyager. This was captured by the news reels of the day. My father walked down the gang plank and straight into my mother's arms. It was a fairly cold day and my mother was wearing a large jacket. She was there, supported by her brother and sister in law. It makes her birthday somewhat bittersweet as it is the day before, on Feb 9.
> 
> An interesting fact, the shattered remains of HMAS Voyager is a declared memorial and diving to her or around her is not permitted and has been made illegal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll be on my way as soon as I find the money or on the run depending where I find the money :XD:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes that's where I've see him recently . Doesn't he look well for 86


Wow!, I didn't do the math, He really does look great. Re:Robert Wagner.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Can't wear toe socks as have webbed toes on both feet, also have huge big toe on one foot after shattering a bone in it. I do like the look of the ones I have seen though.


I don't like toe socks, they were a fashion when I was a teenager but I didn't like stuff between my toes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I find the thongs that go on your feet are much more comfortable than the thongs that go on you butt (or not)


When my underwear loose their elastic & become like that, I throw them away :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Bonnie,
> 
> Your quilting is absolutely gorgeous. I am not much of a sewer-just the basics. I prefer knitting that I can take along with me.


This one is actually much simpler then it looks, it was time consuming but the 
"flowers" are made from 2.5 inch strips, a light & dark sewn together, then the blades cut from that. I'm actually amazed it came together as quickly as it 
did.

Thanks to all for the lovely comments.

I also always have some knitting going to take with me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try it - you'll love it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of eating waffles with gravy.
> I love them with rasberry syrup or golden syrup, made from cane sugar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you definitely need heidi to visit - just the way she says 'are you sure you need this' - makes you want to give it away. but anything you want to keep you best keep it out of her reach. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have two china cabinets and a desk that my daddy built. Making gun cabinets, credenzas, china cabinets was a hobby of his. He sold a lot of them and never charged for his labor just for materials because it was what he enjoyed doing. Daddy was career army and then the chief deputy sheriff of our county for 15 years. He's been gone 27 years now and I'd love to hear his deep voice again. Some where here I have a cassette tape with him talking to my nephew about growing up in Texas but can't put my hands on it and if I did locate it I don't have a cassette player any more. He and my DH have a lot in common.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet. I ended up taking off the contact paper I put on last night and going ahead and buying the chalk paint. It is a little darker tan-like color then the pictures show. Later on I will replace the knobs but I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. Loved using the chalk paint. Still have to put the shelf inside the top. Also, can't believe I'm posting the next pictures but here is what I've not got to go through and toss, keep, give away. Figure if I embarrass myself enough I'll get it done...LOL. And this does't include the tubs of yarn I know I'll never use. Oh *Aprilone* I did call the retirement center-nursing home my mom was at for 6 years and they said they would love to have the yarn and needles so once again thank you for the idea to call such a place. I told them it would be the first of next week before I got it all down there which now also gives me a time frame to get the purging done. YAY! One other little note...the sewing machine buried under all the "stuff" is my old embroidery machine a Viking Rose. Sewing part works but not the embroidery. Haven't heard how much it will be to repair my new machine yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just know we ate a lot of it when i was growing up. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I always thought that Chicken and waffles was a Southern dish but turns out it is also a Pennsylvania Dutch thing.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_and_waffles


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think he is great in that role. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Always have loved Robert Wagner. And love the NCIS character he plays as Tony's dad!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's going to make a lovely quilt. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, lovely cabinet, your Dad must have been an excellent carpenter! I have a room that looks similar to yours, I keep saying I will organize & I do a little & it looks so much better but doesn't stay for long. Must looks like a bomb went off. Maybe after Sonja helps you organize, she could come & help with mine, then go home with more yarn as payment :lol:
> 
> Well, the puppy went to DSs house for last night but he went fishing with friends overnight tonight & apparently the place they were staying doesn't allow pets so she's back again til tomorrow night. The GKs are also here so they are happy to have around.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always take mishka with you and he and sidney could play while you straightened up the room. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen wish I could . I'd get to meet Sydney too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, what an amazing tale of survival for your dad. We never know all the things that go into shaping one's life and the reasons for their behavior. Thank goodness he survived, but I'm sure it left its scars. Thank you for sharing that but sorry for those who were lost on that day and for the pain of those who suffered.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So on balance things are ok, apart from the heat? They do grow up so fast, mine is now a High School girl!


Oh my goodness. How did that happen??? Guess we blinked.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me


I have been praying for an effective treatment and minimal side-effects for your son, Sonja.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These may well be upside down, but should be printable


And I am printing away. I have company coming in April and these will be at the top of the list to make. Thank you so much. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme wrote:
Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me
_____________________________

I'm hoping all went well. It must be hard waiting to see what the effects are and having told they will be worse than the other doesn't make it any easier. Gentle virtual hugs to him and you from across the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, lovely cabinet, your Dad must have been an excellent carpenter! I have a room that looks similar to yours, I keep saying I will organize & I do a little & it looks so much better but doesn't stay for long. Must looks like a bomb went off. Maybe after Sonja helps you organize, she could come & help with mine, then go home with more yarn as payment :lol:
> 
> Well, the puppy went to DSs house for last night but he went fishing with friends overnight tonight & apparently the place they were staying doesn't allow pets so she's back again til tomorrow night. The GKs are also here so they are happy to have around.
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous quilt. That will be the focus of any room and just striking. :thumbup:

I agree about Gwen's dad also being an excellent carpenter. The "also" because her DH is also. I love wood and the different patterns and colors of it. How meaningful to have that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd better get off of here as I have to go get weighed. They say in maintenance to expect some weight gain but just a few lbs. if you follow the maintenance plan. I plan to!!! Now it is so funny how the brain adjusts. At first when I lost I looked so thin to me but now I am used to it and I see how much I have to lose yet. How did this happen? Well, I do know that lack of mobility played a big part and apparently my body type does not use carbs well, even the good ones. :XD: :XD: :XD: :shock: It hasn't changed the feeling of being thinner though as I can now pick things up the floor with no problem at all; balance is way better; going up and coming down stairs is no longer a matter of crawling up or pulling myself up by the railing, and I know according to the doctors, it is easier on my joints with the arthritis. I plan on doing this again, hopefully before we leave for Scotland and again before going to Germany.

Almost forgot, I got the beads on the first row of the skirt. I've never done beads the proper knitting way. Can you believe I always hand sewed them on. I have a lovely set of crochet needles that are all the small sizes as I used to do lace crochet and the smallest one goes through the bead and picks up the stitch through it and then I knit it. I'm just so thrilled how things like provisional and beading are now making sense. Never thought I could do them. Ok, still can't do cartwheels, and I won't even attempt them, but mentally I'm doing them. :wink:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy bee, thank you for sharing your history. What a tragedy. Glad your dad survived.
Bonnie, what a lovely quilt top. You are so talented. My knitting group started as a quilt circle. But we rarely do quilting anymore. I'm supposedly working on a Christmas Bear Paw but seems all I've done is buy thread and needles!
Daralene and Gwen, thank you. Starting back on diet today!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is Sports Wives Day

Many sports personalities are well known for their prowess on the sporting fields But what about the spouses standing behind these celebrities?

Pro Sport Wives Day is a national day where nearly 500,000 sports wives, both active and retired, are graciously given recognition throughout the country. This recognition serves to remind the general public of the fantastic job that pro sports personalities wives and partners conduct behind the scene of a $213 billion pro sports industry. We may see these sportsmen regularly and their actions, but not often enough do we think of the hard work carried out by those who support them most. Many pro sports wives act as silent partners and household managers: they keep their darling athletes focused; determined to win and succeed in meeting their dreams; to create the beautiful feeling of being a winner in every heart in the country.

Pro Sports Wives Day is held annually in the month of February: to support the cause, all you need to do is make sure that you respect the hard work which these women must go through to aid their husbands as best as possible.

The "air" that puffs up a potato chip bag is actually what element?


Oxygen 

Nitrogen 

Neon 

Helium 

A snail can sleep for 3 years.

February 11
1969 - Jennifer Aniston
1936 - Burt Reynolds
(1847-1931) - Thomas Edison

February 11, 2012
Singer Whitney Houston was found dead in a hotel room in Beverly Hills, California, at age 48. 

Answer: That's not just any ordinary air puffing up potato chip bags: It's nitrogen. Oxygen can cause the potatoes to spoil and the oil to go rancid, and the humidity found in ambient air makes the chips go soggy. Instead, packages are filled with nitrogen gas to help the snacks stay fresh. "Nitrogen flushing" is a process whereby all the air is removed from the bag and replaced with nitrogen gas. The nitrogen doesn't affect the taste of the food and doesn't react with it like oxygen does, so the food stays fresher longer. Nitrogen flushing is a preservation method used to protect packaged foods, such as coffee beans, nuts, rice cakes, snack crackers and chips. 

Yesterday was Plimsoll Day. 

Plimsoll Day is to dedicated to the memory of Samuel Plimsoll, a member of the English Parliament who championed sailors safety while traveling the worlds waterways in crammed ships. He was instrumental in the amendment of Britains Merchant Shipping Act, which came about in response to the then  national problem of dangerously overloaded ships. Plimsolls bill, named the Unseaworthy Ships Bill, was passed in 1876, and required that a mark be present on a ships hull to indicate the waterline at which maximum cargo capacity was reached for the vessel. For the law merely required that said line  which came to be known as the Plimsoll Line, or the Plimsoll Mark  be painted on the boat. It did not say the line had to be an accurate representation of the safe waterline position for the ships cargo load. That little stipulation didnt make its way into law until 1894. Today, the Plimsoll Mark is universally recognized, and is actually represented by several lines  each one indicating the safe waterline mark in relation to both cargo type and water type (salinity, temperature, ocean region, and season).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending ton of healing energy to your son to wrap him up in warm healing goodness. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me


You are all in my prayers. Is this chemo in hospital or can he have it at home?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the waistband for the skirt in process of being folded over with live stitches on both ends.


That is coming along well! I have only done that sort of band once or twice, so it does take a bit of practice, but yours looks great.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> whenever i have to have a litter box i always get a storage box with a lid - not that i am going to use the lid - anyhow - mine was about twenty inches high - they had to jump to get in it - and when they jumped on the edge to get out - most of the litter fell back in the box. i usually cleaned in two or three times a day - much easier to take care of that way and the litter last longer - i even sprayed it every so often with antiseptic spray. the sides were high enough that the litter didn't spill out when they were scratching it. --- sam


The smaller one we had was more shallow--and as the prices weren't too bad, I replaced both of them in the end; one is quite a bit longer than the old one and the other has higher sides. This morning it all looked fine!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a picture of the cabinet.


That's gorgeous. My father used to build furniture and has made some really beautiful pieces (my mother's coffee table, for one). I have an old cabinet that he didn't make but it belonged to my grandmother (called a Hoosier cabinet) and I have repainted it more than once and also replaced the knobs and drawer pulls. One of my treasures and it's always enjoyable to give it a new look.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent this afternoon sewing on my latest quilt. I had to buy the black background fabric for it but the rest was in my stash. I'm really trying to work with what I have so I can clear out some. seems like I have to buy one fabric to go with what I have for each project :roll: but at least I'm getting rd of some.


Bonnie, your quilt is also stunning. Love those colors. I've been trying to work through my stash also--my trouble is that I have to buy backing fabrics each time. I have way too many that need quilting...



busyworkerbee said:


> I am not sure how I am feeling at the moment. I just saw a reminder of something that has had a big impact on my life.


Big Hugs to you. I can see why that would create some mixed feelings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I find the thongs that go on your feet are much more comfortable than the thongs that go on you butt (or not)


I don't like wearing either! :XD:

Hard to believe Robert Wagner is 86!

Sonja, I hope your son's chemo isn't as bad as they expect and that it brings good results.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad your provisional cast on has worked!
> It is nice that Ringo has had enough visitors lately to be behaving so well- he has a very bad habit of leaping up enthusiastically and most people don't like that- I have never figured how to stop that habit, partly the problem is that I don't mind him doing it to me- I see it as part of him compensating for being the little short guy.


I have the same problem with Candy but I have been asking her to "sit". I keep doing it each time she jumps and sometimes it works. But, if my visitors don't tell her to sit, then she still jumps.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me


I hope the side effects aren't as bad as expected. Has anyone suggested medical marijuana to help with the side effects? I have heard it sometimes helps alot, anything to make life bearable through the treatments.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see the skirt, it's going to be a work of art! 
Add the beads takes a little time but the results are so worth the effort.



Cashmeregma said:


> I'd better get off of here as I have to go get weighed. They say in maintenance to expect some weight gain but just a few lbs. if you follow the maintenance plan. I plan to!!! Now it is so funny how the brain adjusts. At first when I lost I looked so thin to me but now I am used to it and I see how much I have to lose yet. How did this happen? Well, I do know that lack of mobility played a big part and apparently my body type does not use carbs well, even the good ones. :XD: :XD: :XD: :shock: It hasn't changed the feeling of being thinner though as I can now pick things up the floor with no problem at all; balance is way better; going up and coming down stairs is no longer a matter of crawling up or pulling myself up by the railing, and I know according to the doctors, it is easier on my joints with the arthritis. I plan on doing this again, hopefully before we leave for Scotland and again before going to Germany.
> 
> Almost forgot, I got the beads on the first row of the skirt. I've never done beads the proper knitting way. Can you believe I always hand sewed them on. I have a lovely set of crochet needles that are all the small sizes as I used to do lace crochet and the smallest one goes through the bead and picks up the stitch through it and then I knit it. I'm just so thrilled how things like provisional and beading are now making sense. Never thought I could do them. Ok, still can't do cartwheels, and I won't even attempt them, but mentally I'm doing them. :wink:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Liz, you can make the salts yourself. Buy some Epsom salts at the drug store and a good quality Lavender essential oil. To a cup of the salts, add 15-20 drops of the oils. For bathing, put about 1/2 cup of the Lavender salts under the tap when you fill the tub.


Thanks for that info. I do have the oil. My cleaning lady says it's important to use 2 cups in the bath to have the desired effect. I haven't tried it yet. I gave up taking celebrex and am taking turmeric instead. Helps somewhat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in for a mo to share this link. Would make a nice meal anytime.
> 
> http://tiphero.com/baked-eggs-in-bread-bowls/


Sounds so good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks for that info. I do have the oil. My cleaning lady says it's important to use 2 cups in the bath to have the desired effect. I haven't tried it yet. I gave up taking celebrex and am taking turmeric instead. Helps somewhat.


Did the Celebrex help? My aunt took it for a short time and it helped her so much. Was thinking of asking for some after she told me this, especially after that one week I had so much trouble. I use turmeric a lot in my cooking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thinking of Swedenme and her son. I am thinking the side-effects were bad if we haven't heard from her. Virtual Hugs across the miles no matter what the news is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't wait to see the skirt, it's going to be a work of art!
> Add the beads takes a little time but the results are so worth the effort.


Thank you. I will get more knitting done today as the weather is so bad they cancelled my appointment and will do it over the phone. YAY. Only bad thing is that DH and the guest musician from LA have a concert tonight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have two china cabinets and a desk that my daddy built. Making gun cabinets, credenzas, china cabinets was a hobby of his. He sold a lot of them and never charged for his labor just for materials because it was what he enjoyed doing. Daddy was career army and then the chief deputy sheriff of our county for 15 years. He's been gone 27 years now and I'd love to hear his deep voice again. Some where here I have a cassette tape with him talking to my nephew about growing up in Texas but can't put my hands on it and if I did locate it I don't have a cassette player any more. He and my DH have a lot in common.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet. I ended up taking off the contact paper I put on last night and going ahead and buying the chalk paint. It is a little darker tan-like color then the pictures show. Later on I will replace the knobs but I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. Loved using the chalk paint. Still have to put the shelf inside the top. Also, can't believe I'm posting the next pictures but here is what I've not got to go through and toss, keep, give away. Figure if I embarrass myself enough I'll get it done...LOL. And this does't include the tubs of yarn I know I'll never use. Oh *Aprilone* I did call the retirement center-nursing home my mom was at for 6 years and they said they would love to have the yarn and needles so once again thank you for the idea to call such a place. I told them it would be the first of next week before I got it all down there which now also gives me a time frame to get the purging done. YAY! One other little note...the sewing machine buried under all the "stuff" is my old embroidery machine a Viking Rose. Sewing part works but not the embroidery. Haven't heard how much it will be to repair my new machine yet.


Very nice cabinet. I thought you had organized when you got those tubs for your yarn. They look so tidy. Your pictures remind me of my basement. I have a computer desk with my sewing machine(s) etc. on it and I have yet to organize. One of these days, I'll feel like doing it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sending ton of healing energy to your son to wrap him up in warm healing goodness. --- sam


Thank you Sam

And he's a fact for you 
The plimsol shoe ( canvas shoe , deck shoe) is called so because the line round were the sole joined the upper part ( sometimes a different colour ) reminded people of that shipping line


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the waistband for the skirt in process of being folded over with live stitches on both ends. The blue yarn was the provisional cast on. I just undid it a stitch at a time and with the mohair am glad I decided to do it that way or I would have become all tangled up. As it was I had to use fine scissors very carefully to release some of it. The process is working. I just had to let go and trust it. I wondered how I would still knit the skirt but if I don't bind off I will have all the stitches there to get started. The waistband is done with double yarn strands, which was a suggestion so that the elastic won't show through. Does make knitting off, which I am doing now, a little more problematic as I have to go through 4 strands and so tiny, hard to see at times. I'm excited to see it working. Spent more time researching than knitting but now it should be pretty smooth sailing. Have to get some beads yet so will figure out where to get them. Hopefully locally so I can start today.
> 
> I'm sure this is old for some of you, not me.


I love the skirt it will be beautiful when finished and a treasure I am sure.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sonya,

It is good that you have found a group to knit with.
I started a prayer shawl group in my church when my DD's cancer returned. It is hard to believe that we have been together almost nine years. We have built really strong relationships and they are a group I know I can count on.

In addition to prayers shawls, we make hats, mittens and scarves for school children We don't usually knit on personal projects but we do bring things in for show and tell and share patterns and expertise with one another.

I am including an article from our local paper to show you what we were up to last fall.

I pray that your son's treatment goes well with side effects not too harsh.

WI Joy

http://journaltimes.com/lifestyles/faith-and-values/faith-and-facecloths-church-group-creates-washcloths-for-less-fortunate/article_b480799d-305f-5939-b381-85f6aea79424.html#.Vlm600DElsY.mailto


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thinking of Swedenme and her son. I am thinking the side-effects were bad if we haven't heard from her. Virtual Hugs across the miles no matter what the news is.


Thank you Daralene , he hasn't finished the chemo yet and the side effects if any will ( fingers crossed ) start after and May last for days . He should be finished soon as this chemo is done more often and in short bursts . He will go straight home to bed


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, lovely cabinet, your Dad must have been an excellent carpenter! I have a room that looks similar to yours, I keep saying I will organize & I do a little & it looks so much better but doesn't stay for long. Must looks like a bomb went off. Maybe after Sonja helps you organize, she could come & help with mine, then go home with more yarn as payment :lol:
> 
> Well, the puppy went to DSs house for last night but he went fishing with friends overnight tonight & apparently the place they were staying doesn't allow pets so she's back again til tomorrow night. The GKs are also here so they are happy to have around.
> 
> ...


Beautiful quilt, Bonnie. I love to do applique. When I moved, I gave away all of my quilting materials. I'm sorry now after seeing yours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene , he hasn't finished the chemo yet and the side effects if any will ( fingers crossed ) will start after and May last for days . He should be finished soon as this chemo is done more often and in short bursts . He will go straight home to bed


Someone mentioned medical marijuana. Is that a possibility in England. I have a feeling there are more side effects, but it might help with the nausea and or dizziness. Will keep prayers going.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I love the skirt it will be beautiful when finished and a treasure I am sure.


Thank you. As soon as I get off here I will get knitting. Now I just have the concert to go to tonight and will meet DH prior for dinner. The weather is horrible. They have 10 inches the other side of town already and bad wind chill factor. Horrible accident last night with 2 dead on a side road. Here I was sitting snugly in my home and it didn't look that bad from inside, but apparently is a nightmare in other spots. Wonder if they will cancel DGS's basketball playoffs. Had planned to go to that and then rush to meet DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee, thank you for sharing your history. What a tragedy. Glad your dad survived.
> Bonnie, what a lovely quilt top. You are so talented. My knitting group started as a quilt circle. But we rarely do quilting anymore. I'm supposedly working on a Christmas Bear Paw but seems all I've done is buy thread and needles!
> Daralene and Gwen, thank you. Starting back on diet today!


We will cheer you on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Someone mentioned medical marijuana. Is that a possibility in England. I have a feeling there are more side effects, but it might help with the nausea and or dizziness. Will keep prayers going.


Both your post and Bonnies made me smile as its Ilegal here .no such thing as medical marijuana although there was talk of it at one time . He already gets something for sickness so I'm surmising they will give him what he needs and he can take morphine if it's really bad but he doesn't like to 
He's just finishing the treatment now


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have always called them flip flops. To me thongs are underwear. 

Sonja hugs to you and your son. Hoping the side affects are minimal.



Going to look for something to knit today. Can't do the monster longies yet. 

Have Mary Popping on and going to grab a blanket and yarn. Check in later on. 12:440am need to grab some lunch.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Sonya,
> 
> It is good that you have found a group to knit with.
> I started a prayer shawl group in my church when my DD's cancer returned. It is hard to believe that we have been together almost nine years. We have built really strong relationships and they are a group I know I can count on.
> ...


That was interesting Joy . It's not something I would have thought of but I will now . I fill a few boxes at Christmas for the Salvation Army and always struggle as to what to put in never thinking of the basic items that we all take for granted 
Are you in the pictures ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness. How did that happen??? Guess we blinked.


more than a few times!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me


Our prayers continue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> And I am printing away. I have company coming in April and these will be at the top of the list to make. Thank you so much. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I have been praying for an effective treatment and minimal side-effects for your son, Sonja.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy and Julie . He's on his way home now hopefully to get some rest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> You are all in my prayers. Is this chemo in hospital or can he have it at home?


Was at the hospital but only lasted just over 90 minutes . He has to have this one in more frequent short doses


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have the same problem with Candy but I have been asking her to "sit". I keep doing it each time she jumps and sometimes it works. But, if my visitors don't tell her to sit, then she still jumps.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: mmmmmm, they need to be firm and most people repeat the command over and over, so the dog just ignores it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Not getting any knitting done. Just too tired to do anything. Taking a nap hopefully, so I have some energy to get out there for the concert. :roll: I just want to stay home and knit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing energy sent for your DS. Praying side effects of chemo minimal.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That was interesting Joy . It's not something I would have thought of but I will now . I fill a few boxes at Christmas for the Salvation Army and always struggle as to what to put in never thinking of the basic items that we all take for granted
> Are you in the pictures ?


There are three small boxes at the top of the article. If you click on the third one, that is me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am not sure how I am feeling at the moment. I just saw a reminder of something that has had a big impact on my life. February 10 2016 is the 52nd anniversary of the largest peacetime military accident in Australia's history when, while on a training exercise, HMAS Melbourne turned and sliced HMAS Voyager in two. 75 men went down with HMAS Voyager, never returning home. Many more men, the HNAS Voyager survivors and sailors on board HMAS Melbourne, who survive today still suffer varying degrees of PTSD from this accident. It has also affected their families, with many now on second, third or even forth marriages, struggling with daily life and all the resultant demons like addictions to alcohol and drugs to cope.
> 
> My father was the first survivor from HMAS Voyager to walk off a damaged HMAS Melbourne when she returned to dock after searching for and picking up the surviving crew from HMAS Voyager. This was captured by the news reels of the day. My father walked down the gang plank and straight into my mother's arms. It was a fairly cold day and my mother was wearing a large jacket. She was there, supported by her brother and sister in law. It makes her birthday somewhat bittersweet as it is the day before, on Feb 9.
> 
> An interesting fact, the shattered remains of HMAS Voyager is a declared memorial and diving to her or around her is not permitted and has been made illegal.


That was a very sad day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me


I pray that all goes well for him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> There are three small boxes at the top of the article. If you click on the third one, that is me.


Hello Joy nice to meet you . You all looked really busy .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I have always called them flip flops. To me thongs are underwear.
> 
> Sonja hugs to you and your son. Hoping the side affects are minimal.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Mel . Had a quick word with him earlier on he seemed ok just tired . Will just have to wait and see how he tolerates it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, healing energy sent for your DS. Praying side effects of chemo minimal.


Thank you Joy and Liz


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Did the Celebrex help? My aunt took it for a short time and it helped her so much. Was thinking of asking for some after she told me this, especially after that one week I had so much trouble. I use turmeric a lot in my cooking.


The Celebrex did help and I was on it for many years. When I moved to Welland and got a new doctor, he was concerned about my taking it. He had me go to the lab to have my kidney function checked every 3 months. I didn't have a problem but decided that I would try the turmeric instead. I have also just read that turmeric should be taken with a little bit of oil or fat and black pepper to make it absorb better. I thought it can't hurt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Someone mentioned medical marijuana. Is that a possibility in England. I have a feeling there are more side effects, but it might help with the nausea and or dizziness. Will keep prayers going.


A friend of mine who had MS had a medical prescription to smoke marijuana in the nursing home, but only outside. It helped her tremendously with the arm spasms.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. As soon as I get off here I will get knitting. Now I just have the concert to go to tonight and will meet DH prior for dinner. The weather is horrible. They have 10 inches the other side of town already and bad wind chill factor. Horrible accident last night with 2 dead on a side road. Here I was sitting snugly in my home and it didn't look that bad from inside, but apparently is a nightmare in other spots. Wonder if they will cancel DGS's basketball playoffs. Had planned to go to that and then rush to meet DH.


That is sad news about the accident. People have to be so cautious in this bad weather. Take care when you go out tonight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Went to see the eye doctor this afternoon. The infection has gone and the pressure in both eyes is excellent. He says my vision is better today than it was 6 months ago, which is very good news.

I'd better do some work around here for a change. TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.


jheiens said:


> I have been praying for an effective treatment and minimal side-effects for your son, Sonja.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Taking another break from moving fabrics to craft room. I need to do a whole lot of scrap quilts by the look of my quilting stash and of course it will mean having to buy backing unless I piece both the front and back. That is a definite idea. Oh what a mess I have.....



Sorlenna said:


> Big Hugs to you. I can see why that would create some mixed feelings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did organize the yarn but now want to purge what is in the tubs under the tables and also move my sewing fabrics into the craft room along with beads other craft stuff.... And will admit that once I get on a roll sewing, etc. it seems that everything just gets jumbled up and messy. I am not a neat crafter apparently....LOL. But I have fun!!!!! To be honest I was fine with the fabric being in the laundry room but for some reason DH wants me to move it; have no idea why it bothers him as he only goes in there to do his laundry. And yes, he has always done his own laundry. When we first married he made a point of saying he wanted to do his own and believe he he just throws it all in regardless of color etc. I don't complain.



budasha said:


> Very nice cabinet. I thought you had organized when you got those tubs for your yarn. They look so tidy. Your pictures remind me of my basement. I have a computer desk with my sewing machine(s) etc. on it and I have yet to organize. One of these days, I'll feel like doing it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is excellent news! Doing the happy dance for you!


budasha said:


> Went to see the eye doctor this afternoon. The infection has gone and the pressure in both eyes is excellent. He says my vision is better today than it was 6 months ago, which is very good news.
> 
> I'd better do some work around here for a change. TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WI Joy it is so good to see a picture of you; lovely lady. That is such a wonderful outreach your church and community does.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I will get more knitting done today as the weather is so bad they cancelled my appointment and will do it over the phone. YAY. Only bad thing is that DH and the guest musician from LA have a concert tonight.


I hope the weather improves for Bill to travel to his concert


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye doctor this afternoon. The infection has gone and the pressure in both eyes is excellent. He says my vision is better today than it was 6 months ago, which is very good news.
> 
> I'd better do some work around here for a change. TTYL.


Glad to here your eyes are all better Liz


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay for the good report from the doc, Liz!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a pretty skirt for fora little girl!


Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the waistband for the skirt in process of being folded over with live stitches on both ends. The blue yarn was the provisional cast on. I just undid it a stitch at a time and with the mohair am glad I decided to do it that way or I would have become all tangled up. As it was I had to use fine scissors very carefully to release some of it. The process is working. I just had to let go and trust it. I wondered how I would still knit the skirt but if I don't bind off I will have all the stitches there to get started. The waistband is done with double yarn strands, which was a suggestion so that the elastic won't show through. Does make knitting off, which I am doing now, a little more problematic as I have to go through 4 strands and so tiny, hard to see at times. I'm excited to see it working. Spent more time researching than knitting but now it should be pretty smooth sailing. Have to get some beads yet so will figure out where to get them. Hopefully locally so I can start today.
> 
> I'm sure this is old for some of you, not me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Stronger every day!


purl2diva said:


> Jim came home from the hospital yesterday with a cough and a raspy voice. And, very tired, of course. No sleeping in the hospital especially because he was hooked up to so many machines.
> 
> After a good night's sleep, he is feeling pretty good today. He
> has many restrictions- no driving til next dr. appointment on 2/22. He can't lift more than 10#, do any pushing, pulling, etc that would put a strain on his neck.We can live with all of that.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone would need a day off after 100 HATS!!


gagesmom said:


> 11:45 am and I have done nothing productive so far😕 not even knitting yet.
> 
> Off I go and hopefully to Walmart.
> 
> Ciao for now, ttyl


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> There are three small boxes at the top of the article. If you click on the third one, that is me.


Thanks for sharing the article with all of us. How did the soap and wash cloth gift go with the recipients? You are truly a blessing to your community. I hope to make it over to Wisconsin this year so I will message you and see if we can work out an opportunity to meet.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me


Prayers for him and the rest of your family. What trying times you are going through.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Quick pic before I go.....look at the size of those snowflakes❄❄❄


~~~Beautiful!!! enjoy it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Looks like I'm known as "the knitting lady" at David's swimming practice place...
> 
> Funny thing - I'm one of the moms that every kid know - and they sort of comment on what I'm knitting / crocheting... :lol: Amongst themselfs, and also they talk to their moms about it...


~~~That's nice!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope your DS does OK, I have heard that marijuana helps chemo patients immensely, also with MS, I'm glad it can be given medicinally here. Too bad not there. IMHO, whatever makes people more comfortable should be available when people are so sick.

Liz, good to hear your eyes are better.

WI Joy, nice to put a face with a name. Sounds like a great project.

Daralene, hope the weather & roads are OK for you tonight. I would think if the roads are so poor the school would cancel basketball, they certainly do here when it's stormy or icy.

GD has kept me busy today, we've done jewelry & made custard pudding & coconut macaroons.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - i answered the trivia question correctly - it was a lucky guess. --- sam
> 
> the site for 'day of the year' is down right now - will post it later.
> 
> ...


~~~I got this one! BUT....my number of definitions was waaaaaaaay off!  :lol:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome!!


gagesmom said:


> This is what 100 hats looks like👍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is what 100 hats looks like👍


~~~Awesome! Feel good....you do well, and bring smiles to many new moms! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the recipe!


machriste said:


> Liz, you can make the salts yourself. Buy some Epsom salts at the drug store and a good quality Lavender essential oil. To a cup of the salts, add 15-20 drops of the oils. For bathing, put about 1/2 cup of the Lavender salts under the tap when you fill the tub.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your cabinet is lovely,Gwen, and so nice to have something your Dad made with his own hands. Don't sweat the sorting...just one item at a time! And glad that you found a home for your extras. You will be making some craters happy.


Gweniepooh said:


> I have two china cabinets and a desk that my daddy built. Making gun cabinets, credenzas, china cabinets was a hobby of his. He sold a lot of them and never charged for his labor just for materials because it was what he enjoyed doing. Daddy was career army and then the chief deputy sheriff of our county for 15 years. He's been gone 27 years now and I'd love to hear his deep voice again. Some where here I have a cassette tape with him talking to my nephew about growing up in Texas but can't put my hands on it and if I did locate it I don't have a cassette player any more. He and my DH have a lot in common.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet. I ended up taking off the contact paper I put on last night and going ahead and buying the chalk paint. It is a little darker tan-like color then the pictures show. Later on I will replace the knobs but I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. Loved using the chalk paint. Still have to put the shelf inside the top. Also, can't believe I'm posting the next pictures but here is what I've not got to go through and toss, keep, give away. Figure if I embarrass myself enough I'll get it done...LOL. And this does't include the tubs of yarn I know I'll never use. Oh *Aprilone* I did call the retirement center-nursing home my mom was at for 6 years and they said they would love to have the yarn and needles so once again thank you for the idea to call such a place. I told them it would be the first of next week before I got it all down there which now also gives me a time frame to get the purging done. YAY! One other little note...the sewing machine buried under all the "stuff" is my old embroidery machine a Viking Rose. Sewing part works but not the embroidery. Haven't heard how much it will be to repair my new machine yet.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> In that case one might break a few on purpose. :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I spent this afternoon sewing on my latest quilt. I had to buy the black background fabric for it but the rest was in my stash. I'm really trying to work with what I have so I can clear out some. seems like I have to buy one fabric to go with what I have for each project :roll: but at least I'm getting rd of some. Need to work through more of the yarn stash too. My friend who bowls with me asked if I could make 2 Anemone hats for her GDs so when I finish the current projects, I guess I will do that.
Well, I better get to bed as I have to rise & shine earlier than usual to get GS off to school.[/quote]

The quilt is stunning. What wonderful talents you have.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


I hope you feel better tomorrow. Sending {{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to everyone. I am still playing catch up on the week. I have been trying to keep up with laundry, working and knitting this week. Matthew was suppose to help me with a little bit of laundry last night so today I am a mean mommy. I told him he could not be on his computer the rest of the evening. He is allowed to read a book or draw. He sometimes needs loving reminders to do his chores without us reminding him constantly. He gets caught up in his computer and everything else gets forgotten.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My favorite way to use leftover turkey...make waffles , dice cooked turkey into left over gravy and you have dinner! Yum!


Poledra65 said:


> I always thought that Chicken and waffles was a Southern dish but turns out it is also a Pennsylvania Dutch thing.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_and_waffles


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

martina said:


> Hope you are feeling better tomorrow Melody.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Julie!



Lurker 2 said:


> These may well be upside down, but should be printable


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this. Hugs to you.


busyworkerbee said:


> I am not sure how I am feeling at the moment. I just saw a reminder of something that has had a big impact on my life. February 10 2016 is the 52nd anniversary of the largest peacetime military accident in Australia's history when, while on a training exercise, HMAS Melbourne turned and sliced HMAS Voyager in two. 75 men went down with HMAS Voyager, never returning home. Many more men, the HNAS Voyager survivors and sailors on board HMAS Melbourne, who survive today still suffer varying degrees of PTSD from this accident. It has also affected their families, with many now on second, third or even forth marriages, struggling with daily life and all the resultant demons like addictions to alcohol and drugs to cope.
> 
> My father was the first survivor from HMAS Voyager to walk off a damaged HMAS Melbourne when she returned to dock after searching for and picking up the surviving crew from HMAS Voyager. This was captured by the news reels of the day. My father walked down the gang plank and straight into my mother's arms. It was a fairly cold day and my mother was wearing a large jacket. She was there, supported by her brother and sister in law. It makes her birthday somewhat bittersweet as it is the day before, on Feb 9.
> 
> An interesting fact, the shattered remains of HMAS Voyager is a declared memorial and diving to her or around her is not permitted and has been made illegal.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you get some decent rest and feel better soon, Sam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sigh!


Swedenme said:


> Yes that's where I've see him recently . Doesn't he look well for 86


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry you are feeling bad Sam. Sending you gently and healing hugs and prayers for a swift recovery. Sure don't want you to have to visit the "spa". Have you been able to eat anything? Do be sure to let Heidi know so she can keep a watch on you.



thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So pretty, Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> This one is actually much simpler then it looks, it was time consuming but the
> "flowers" are made from 2.5 inch strips, a light & dark sewn together, then the blades cut from that. I'm actually amazed it came together as quickly as it
> did.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing energy at full power coming atcha, Sam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good article. Are you in the photo?


purl2diva said:


> Sonya,
> 
> It is good that you have found a group to knit with.
> I started a prayer shawl group in my church when my DD's cancer returned. It is hard to believe that we have been together almost nine years. We have built really strong relationships and they are a group I know I can count on.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

HandyFamily said:


> Looks like I'm known as "the knitting lady" at David's swimming practice place...
> 
> Funny thing - I'm one of the moms that every kid know - and they sort of comment on what I'm knitting / crocheting... :lol: Amongst themselfs, and also they talk to their moms about it...


What a great title to be known as! You probably make the kids' day.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in for a mo to share this link. Would make a nice meal anytime.
> 
> http://tiphero.com/baked-eggs-in-bread-bowls/


~~~This looks yummy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I forgot to tel you all that I went to a knitting group last Wednesday . A lady I speak to in passing put my name down months ago and last week there was a place and as it was Wednesday and my youngest studies at home an ideal time to go . I enjoyed myself , it's the first time I've been with other people doing craft . I apparently knit right handed 😄. Had serious yarn envy a lady was knitting using an absolute luscious red yarn looked almost like fur . Today I debated wether I should go back after all that happened in between but I went . Had more serious yarn envy as lady who used the red yarn had a gorgeous red loosely fitted cowl round her neck . I just had to ask and touch . It was so soft , can't remember what it was called but it was bought at hobbycraft and apparently sold out .
> One thing I found funny apparently I don't look old enough to have a 36 year old son , I think they need a trip to the opticians but I politely refrained from saying so


What a wonderful opportunity. I hope you will be able to go more often so that you can enjoy being with other knitters.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have two china cabinets and a desk that my daddy built. Making gun cabinets, credenzas, china cabinets was a hobby of his. He sold a lot of them and never charged for his labor just for materials because it was what he enjoyed doing. Daddy was career army and then the chief deputy sheriff of our county for 15 years. He's been gone 27 years now and I'd love to hear his deep voice again. Some where here I have a cassette tape with him talking to my nephew about growing up in Texas but can't put my hands on it and if I did locate it I don't have a cassette player any more. He and my DH have a lot in common.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cabinet. I ended up taking off the contact paper I put on last night and going ahead and buying the chalk paint. It is a little darker tan-like color then the pictures show. Later on I will replace the knobs but I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. Loved using the chalk paint. Still have to put the shelf inside the top. Also, can't believe I'm posting the next pictures but here is what I've not got to go through and toss, keep, give away. Figure if I embarrass myself enough I'll get it done...LOL. And this does't include the tubs of yarn I know I'll never use. Oh *Aprilone* I did call the retirement center-nursing home my mom was at for 6 years and they said they would love to have the yarn and needles so once again thank you for the idea to call such a place. I told them it would be the first of next week before I got it all down there which now also gives me a time frame to get the purging done. YAY! One other little note...the sewing machine buried under all the "stuff" is my old embroidery machine a Viking Rose. Sewing part works but not the embroidery. Haven't heard how much it will be to repair my new machine yet.


~~~These pictures are not an embarrassment....they just make some of us feel at home! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the waistband for the skirt in process of being folded over with live stitches on both ends. The blue yarn was the provisional cast on. I just undid it a stitch at a time and with the mohair am glad I decided to do it that way or I would have become all tangled up. As it was I had to use fine scissors very carefully to release some of it. The process is working. I just had to let go and trust it. I wondered how I would still knit the skirt but if I don't bind off I will have all the stitches there to get started. The waistband is done with double yarn strands, which was a suggestion so that the elastic won't show through. Does make knitting off, which I am doing now, a little more problematic as I have to go through 4 strands and so tiny, hard to see at times. I'm excited to see it working. Spent more time researching than knitting but now it should be pretty smooth sailing. Have to get some beads yet so will figure out where to get them. Hopefully locally so I can start today.
> 
> I'm sure this is old for some of you, not me.


I can see you DGD dancing in that skirt and wearing her hedgehog mittens at the same time! It will be a treasured gift. Knit lots of love into that skirt and let you DGD know how much love is in it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been reading and commenting for a bit tonight, but I do need some sleep so it is time for me to get going. It has been a busy night with getting Matthew's haircut, grocery shopping with Matthew, cooking dinner and doing some laundry. I tend to multitask to get as much done as is possible. Take care!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, lovely cabinet, your Dad must have been an excellent carpenter! I have a room that looks similar to yours, I keep saying I will organize & I do a little & it looks so much better but doesn't stay for long. Must looks like a bomb went off. Maybe after Sonja helps you organize, she could come & help with mine, then go home with more yarn as payment :lol:
> 
> Well, the puppy went to DSs house for last night but he went fishing with friends overnight tonight & apparently the place they were staying doesn't allow pets so she's back again til tomorrow night. The GKs are also here so they are happy to have around.
> 
> ...


~~~You should be pleased! A really striking quilt! Very lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


Hope you are better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


Gentle hugs. Hope you're better in the morning. If not, be sure you mention this to Heidi. It could be a result of meds---just may need them to be tweaked a little. Feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay...very long few days. But the employee and employer contributions have been sent to the 401(k) administrator and as long as they show up in the employees' accounts tomorrow morning like Management said they would, then I'll be thrilled that it's all working the way it should. 

DD's colonoscopy went well - Dr. says it may be Crohn's disease, but waiting for biopsies. Continuing the prayers.

The High School is no longer going to teach sewing so they're selling off the sewing machines at auction. I think I'll try to grapb a couple of them for my DD's and DDIL. This way they can keep it at their house and even if they don't use it much, I'll have it available when I visit to do mending. etc.

Time for me to get some sleep. Love to all...especially to Swedenme and her son.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie has your DD gotten any test results yet? Have been keeping her in prayer and hope all is well.

Edit: Should have kept reading. Glad the tests seem to have gone well. Hope they will soon have a definite pinpoint of what the issue is and will continue to keep her in prayer.


RookieRetiree said:


> Gentle hugs. Hope you're better in the morning. If not, be sure you mention this to Heidi. It could be a result of meds---just may need them to be tweaked a little. Feel better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodnight all. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Having major problems with gmail- can't get in at all- so I hate to think how many will be backed up, by the time I get it sorted. I've PM'd Kate the summary so that should be ok at least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds little short of mayhem!


LOL! After the others go home, it looks like I had three 5 years old children in the house instead of three extra, small dogs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, lovely cabinet, your Dad must have been an excellent carpenter! I have a room that looks similar to yours, I keep saying I will organize & I do a little & it looks so much better but doesn't stay for long. Must looks like a bomb went off. Maybe after Sonja helps you organize, she could come & help with mine, then go home with more yarn as payment :lol:
> 
> Well, the puppy went to DSs house for last night but he went fishing with friends overnight tonight & apparently the place they were staying doesn't allow pets so she's back again til tomorrow night. The GKs are also here so they are happy to have around.
> 
> ...


That's so pretty, is sewing on black fabric as bad as knitting with black yarn?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am not sure how I am feeling at the moment. I just saw a reminder of something that has had a big impact on my life. February 10 2016 is the 52nd anniversary of the largest peacetime military accident in Australia's history when, while on a training exercise, HMAS Melbourne turned and sliced HMAS Voyager in two. 75 men went down with HMAS Voyager, never returning home. Many more men, the HNAS Voyager survivors and sailors on board HMAS Melbourne, who survive today still suffer varying degrees of PTSD from this accident. It has also affected their families, with many now on second, third or even forth marriages, struggling with daily life and all the resultant demons like addictions to alcohol and drugs to cope.
> 
> My father was the first survivor from HMAS Voyager to walk off a damaged HMAS Melbourne when she returned to dock after searching for and picking up the surviving crew from HMAS Voyager. This was captured by the news reels of the day. My father walked down the gang plank and straight into my mother's arms. It was a fairly cold day and my mother was wearing a large jacket. She was there, supported by her brother and sister in law. It makes her birthday somewhat bittersweet as it is the day before, on Feb 9.
> 
> An interesting fact, the shattered remains of HMAS Voyager is a declared memorial and diving to her or around her is not permitted and has been made illegal.


That had to be a horrifying event, and I'm sure very mixed feelings. HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You've got gremlins 😱


 :roll: I wouldn't be the least surprised, can't even blame it on the cats.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll be on my way as soon as I find the money or on the run depending where I find the money :XD:


 :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I find the thongs that go on your feet are much more comfortable than the thongs that go on you butt (or not)


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I plead the fifth for my youth....LOL


 :XD: Don't we all? lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Busyworkerbee, what an amazing tale of survival for your dad. We never know all the things that go into shaping one's life and the reasons for their behavior. Thank goodness he survived, but I'm sure it left its scars. Thank you for sharing that but sorry for those who were lost on that day and for the pain of those who suffered.


~~~Beautifully responded, Cashmeregma.....thanks for your words. Busyworkerbee, I echo Chashmere's sentiments.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Trying to get caught up, was up by 5 this morning so we could leave by 6 and head to Cheyenne, we were back by 1, but by the time we got Kerry (Crhistophers girlfriend) unloaded, and then Marla's stuff, it was 2, then we stopped at Verizon to see about an upgrade for Christophers phone (big mistakes), 2 hours later we left Verizon and headed to Scottsbluff for our guitar lessons, I'm pooped. 
I had to come home while Marla was doing the verizon thing and unload my stuff and let the dogs out, poor things were not impressed. 
Now they all have way too much energy lol I wish I could have some of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! After the others go home, it looks like I had three 5 years old children in the house instead of three extra, small dogs.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me


Fingers crossed and prayers going up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'd better get off of here as I have to go get weighed. They say in maintenance to expect some weight gain but just a few lbs. if you follow the maintenance plan. I plan to!!! Now it is so funny how the brain adjusts. At first when I lost I looked so thin to me but now I am used to it and I see how much I have to lose yet. How did this happen? Well, I do know that lack of mobility played a big part and apparently my body type does not use carbs well, even the good ones. :XD: :XD: :XD: :shock: It hasn't changed the feeling of being thinner though as I can now pick things up the floor with no problem at all; balance is way better; going up and coming down stairs is no longer a matter of crawling up or pulling myself up by the railing, and I know according to the doctors, it is easier on my joints with the arthritis. I plan on doing this again, hopefully before we leave for Scotland and again before going to Germany.
> 
> Almost forgot, I got the beads on the first row of the skirt. I've never done beads the proper knitting way. Can you believe I always hand sewed them on. I have a lovely set of crochet needles that are all the small sizes as I used to do lace crochet and the smallest one goes through the bead and picks up the stitch through it and then I knit it. I'm just so thrilled how things like provisional and beading are now making sense. Never thought I could do them. Ok, still can't do cartwheels, and I won't even attempt them, but mentally I'm doing them. :wink:


 Cast ons and beads won't hurt you, cartwheels might put you in tractions so please refrain from trying them. lol
I can't wait to see the skirt with the beads and everything, it's going to be gorgeous and you are going to have a whole gaggle of little girls wanting one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the side effects aren't as bad as expected. Has anyone suggested medical marijuana to help with the side effects? I have heard it sometimes helps alot, anything to make life bearable through the treatments.


I know a few people who used it when going through chemo and it works well, helps with the nausea and pain, and also boosts appetite which is good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. As soon as I get off here I will get knitting. Now I just have the concert to go to tonight and will meet DH prior for dinner. The weather is horrible. They have 10 inches the other side of town already and bad wind chill factor. Horrible accident last night with 2 dead on a side road. Here I was sitting snugly in my home and it didn't look that bad from inside, but apparently is a nightmare in other spots. Wonder if they will cancel DGS's basketball playoffs. Had planned to go to that and then rush to meet DH.


I hope that the roads aren't too bad where you are driving, and that you had safe travels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good to hear your DDs procedure went well, hopefully the biopsies come back negative but Crohns is better than CA.
Great idea to try to get the sewing machines at auction but a sad state of affairs for future students not to be able to learn to sew.



RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...very long few days. But the employee and employer contributions have been sent to the 401(k) administrator and as long as they show up in the employees' accounts tomorrow morning like Management said they would, then I'll be thrilled that it's all working the way it should.
> 
> DD's colonoscopy went well - Dr. says it may be Crohn's disease, but waiting for biopsies. Continuing the prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty, is sewing on black fabric as bad as knitting with black yarn?


Not really unless I have to rip out :-( The flower is all put together, then just edge-stitched in place so there's not that much sewing on totally black fabric.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye doctor this afternoon. The infection has gone and the pressure in both eyes is excellent. He says my vision is better today than it was 6 months ago, which is very good news.
> 
> I'd better do some work around here for a change. TTYL.


Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


I hope that you are not coming down with anything. Rest and take it easy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Sonya,
> 
> It is good that you have found a group to knit with.
> I started a prayer shawl group in my church when my DD's cancer returned. It is hard to believe that we have been together almost nine years. We have built really strong relationships and they are a group I know I can count on.
> ...


~~~Very nice, WI Joy! Thanks for sharing the article.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been reading and commenting for a bit tonight, but I do need some sleep so it is time for me to get going. It has been a busy night with getting Matthew's haircut, grocery shopping with Matthew, cooking dinner and doing some laundry. I tend to multitask to get as much done as is possible. Take care!


Sweet dreams!! 
You do so much naturally, that I think you are one of the best multitaskers I know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did they ever figure out why the ship turned and ran into the other? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam
> 
> And he's a fact for you
> The plimsol shoe ( canvas shoe , deck shoe) is called so because the line round were the sole joined the upper part ( sometimes a different colour ) reminded people of that shipping line


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...very long few days. But the employee and employer contributions have been sent to the 401(k) administrator and as long as they show up in the employees' accounts tomorrow morning like Management said they would, then I'll be thrilled that it's all working the way it should.
> 
> DD's colonoscopy went well - Dr. says it may be Crohn's disease, but waiting for biopsies. Continuing the prayers.
> 
> ...


So glad that DD's test went well, hoping that it's nothing to worry about but Crohns is better than somethings, I guess. 
Great idea about the sewing machines. :thumbup: 
Nighty night.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:50pm and I am stopping in for a moment. Not much done again today. Anything I knit was frogged. Will see you all tomorrow &#128075; sleep well.

Sam I hope you are feeling better tomorrow. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not really unless I have to rip out :-( The flower is all put together, then just edge-stitched in place so there's not that much sewing on totally black fabric.


That is good, I wondered.

Several of the ladies at knitting are quilters, and laughing at me as I said I didn't need to look at my sewing machine for a while because I spent so much time at it in one day getting my curtains sewn, did they realize how many hours of prep goes into it before you can sit for 45 minutes and do the sewing, that I could have part of a sweater knitted in that time. For some reason they thought that was hilarious. :? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

OUCH! Gizmo and Ryssa are running through the house at a rapid rate of speed and the little guy ran into the door jam, continued running through the house though so didn't do much damage to him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all, hugs, love, and prayers for all!
Sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news liz - very happy for you. --- sam



budasha said:


> Went to see the eye doctor this afternoon. The infection has gone and the pressure in both eyes is excellent. He says my vision is better today than it was 6 months ago, which is very good news.
> 
> I'd better do some work around here for a change. TTYL.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome article Joy, I love the "soap dispensers", made me giggle.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye doctor this afternoon. The infection has gone and the pressure in both eyes is excellent. He says my vision is better today than it was 6 months ago, which is very good news.
> 
> I'd better do some work around here for a change. TTYL.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Super news!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


~~~Hoping the same, Sam! Take care....healing energies coming your way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is good, I wondered.
> 
> Several of the ladies at knitting are quilters, and laughing at me as I said I didn't need to look at my sewing machine for a while because I spent so much time at it in one day getting my curtains sewn, did they realize how many hours of prep goes into it before you can sit for 45 minutes and do the sewing, that I could have part of a sweater knitted in that time. For some reason they thought that was hilarious. :? lol


I understand totally seeing that the material for the living room drapes is still sitting in the bag next to the machine. That's a project that I for sure won't start until after the consulting job is done.

But, the needles and yarn are sitting here mostly idle too so nearly everything is getting neglected.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


Hope you feel lots better when you wake up today Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am working yet another cowl with some beautifully soft Alpaca I have been gifted- the colour seems fairly true. (Actually a little too blue). Using the simple leaf design that I knitted flat for the Leila Shrug.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So on balance things are ok, apart from the heat? They do grow up so fast, mine is now a High School girl!


 :thumbup: Yep, pretty good. The temperatures havent been really high though but it feel very humid at night to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yep, pretty good. The temperatures havent been really high though but it feel very humid at night to me.


I gather parts of WA got up to 48 degrees recently- glad it has not been too bad, but humid is hard to handle!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't like toe socks, they were a fashion when I was a teenager but I didn't like stuff between my toes.


Me either! Feels too weird.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather parts of WA got up to 48 degrees recently- glad it has not been too bad, but humid is hard to handle!


Yes, they have just had 5 days in a row well over 40c!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, they have just had 5 days in a row well over 40c!!


I would be living in the shower! And letting my hair dry by itself!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


Hope this morning finds you feeling a lot better Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...very long few days. But the employee and employer contributions have been sent to the 401(k) administrator and as long as they show up in the employees' accounts tomorrow morning like Management said they would, then I'll be thrilled that it's all working the way it should.
> 
> DD's colonoscopy went well - Dr. says it may be Crohn's disease, but waiting for biopsies. Continuing the prayers.
> 
> ...


Glad the work went well, and pleased that it's so far so good for your DD.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I think they were referring to the devise called a bong that is used to smoke pot...(marijuana).LOL.


Is there any other kind?? :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These may well be upside down, but should be printable


Mine came through sideways but readable. Now to remember where I put my recipe, Microwavable Lemon Butter, same thing but done in a couple of minutes in a microwave, tastes exactly the same.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working yet another cowl with some beautifully soft Alpaca I have been gifted- the colour seems fairly true. (Actually a little too blue). Using the simple leaf design that I knitted flat for the Leila Shrug.


That's going to be a beautiful cowl Julie . Love the colour a great gift . 
Is it for you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yep, pretty good. The temperatures havent been really high though but it feel very humid at night to me.


Could do with some of them temperatures here . It's -1 at the moment but we should reach the grand total of 3 c sometime today . It's sunny out but very thick frost been like this for 2 days now . Cold but much much better than miserable and rain


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been in communication with a KP member in Ohio that spins and for dog fur she said it had to be at least 2" long otherwise it will shed. And yes, I've been working ona bag of Sydney fur to send her....LOL


Reckon I could get at least 1 ball from the cut at the beginning of summer. My girl is a long coat variety, but as she is not being shown, not letting her coat go that far. She has had her last cut now until next summer. Must admit, I do like seeing her spots so clearly, which you cannot when her coat is long.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Heather. I am feeling better but honestly need to loose at least 60 more pounds and I still would be considered overweight. Just taking a little bit at a time. If I'd get off my rear end and exercise I'm sure I'd lose more but just can't/don't.


Now the heat is passing, will be able to start walking of an afternoon again. Generally try for 2 or 3 times a week, Maggie loves going for walks, but first I need to make another collar for her as her last one has gone missing.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible, Heather, so sad your Dad was involved but thankfully he survived.


So am I as I was born early November later that year. I laugh as I tell him, he had a good survivors leave. But thanks to a number of issues, his PTSD wasn't recognised until I was in my teens. Now we are friends, but only as I have put a lot of crap from then away with the help of councellors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...very long few days. But the employee and employer contributions have been sent to the 401(k) administrator and as long as they show up in the employees' accounts tomorrow morning like Management said they would, then I'll be thrilled that it's all working the way it should.
> 
> DD's colonoscopy went well - Dr. says it may be Crohn's disease, but waiting for biopsies. Continuing the prayers.
> 
> ...


Glad your daughters colonoscopy went well . Hope she doesn't have to long to wait for her results


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Did the Celebrex help? My aunt took it for a short time and it helped her so much. Was thinking of asking for some after she told me this, especially after that one week I had so much trouble. I use turmeric a lot in my cooking.


Word of warning for Celbrex - not to be taken if you have stomach ulcers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Having a quick read but won't try commenting. Enjoying my time away with a delightful little girl. Wonderful watching the changes in her even in these few days. Good as well having time with Mum and Vicky. We haven't done a lot. 
But the place Mum has is great. Right on the beach. If I get on during the day I will take a photo to show you all the view from the living areas.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> did they ever figure out why the ship turned and ran into the other? --- sam


Basically, human error, bad communications, misunderstandings and so on. Not helped by the fact that the destroyer Captain may not have been on the bridge for the exercise (known lush)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, hope you are able to quickly feel better. Sickness in winter is a real bummer. Julie, a beautiful cowl in the works. I love the color and the design. Off early to work as an 0630 start and we are in deep smog/fog with deer down in the valley. Shall drive very slowly and carefully.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have some of that & it's great. I recently bought some of the foot cream too, I'm not sure if it's really different from the hand stuff but comes in a blue container & works well too It was on sale recently at of all places, the lumber yard :roll: For $4/tin & it's usually $10, I bought 4 & put away for stocking stuffers next Christmas.
> 
> Hope your breathing/ cough is better o you can rest.


oh, that is a very good price, i like to find stuff like that for stocking stuffers also.
i am fixing to take bj to work, its blue cold here again, i tell you, the AR. weather is up and down big time this yr. i have finally dug out a pr. of good gloves mom gave me yrs ago, and a scarf. now that winter should be over.........
i feel so much better, i have actually slept in the bed a couple nites and no coughing. i finished my steroids and antibiotics a few days ago, still using the inhaler and it helps me when i notice the tightness in chest. i can see this is going to be a process. i did work and vacuum the church yesterday, i was there about 3-4 hrs i stopped and rested often, so as not to get to hot. still when i came in i had a bit more coughing than other days, but sure not like before.i have come a long way. i am having a cup of coffee and a banana with some pb on a spoon this morning for a pick me up. a friend from church sent me some cinnamon tea bags to try for my coughing, don't know that it helped any more than my jasmine tea and honey, but i sure do like it. i will have to ask her where she found that brand, cause its so good. its H.E.B cinnamon spice. oh with the honey in it, awesome tasting.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so amazing I'm not sure if I like it . Here this is what it looks like although the pictures not very good . I need a new iPad .


absolutely beautiful work. what a treasure to have made.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My brother got my Dad to record a whole bunch of his stories on tape. Unfortunately, my SIL left them on the back seat of her car, and they were stolen.....I never got to hear them. :-( I really wish I had. SO, if you have the opportunity to record some stories...DO IT! And make copies!


i so wish i had done that with my gramps. he and i hung out a lot, i was always in his bicycle repair shop and then we walked alot together, i could sit and listen to his stories forever and when he and his bro. got together priceless. i would love to have his voice recorded. i think one great thing with my neice loosing Keagan is one of his buddies put on face book a recorded night where he K and another close buddy were playing video games and you get to listen to K voice and him laughing and just seeing him. would love to have that stuff of gramps also.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Would love to see pictures of your styrofoam heads. Any way you can post a picture?
> 
> You probably already know this but for your cough try putting Vicks Vapor Rub on the soles of your feet along with socks at bed time. My DH did this when was was sick recenty and it sure helped with the coughing and expectoration of mucus.


will have to see if someone will do it for me.
sam already told me about the vics on the feet. sounds weird but if it works. i always have socks on my feet at night, its a must. my feet won't rest or be still unless they have something on them. i know there is med. for stuff like that, but i take a lot of stuff now, so i just suffer through that one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


Oh dear, I hope you feel better very soon Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Could do with some of them temperatures here . It's -1 at the moment but we should reach the grand total of 3 c sometime today . It's sunny out but very thick frost been like this for 2 days now . Cold but much much better than miserable and rain


Sonja I hope you son copes alright with any side effects from the new treatment. Thinking of you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Is that you in the lovely blue sweater, Joy? Good to put faces with names.


Swedenme said:


> That was interesting Joy . It's not something I would have thought of but I will now . I fill a few boxes at Christmas for the Salvation Army and always struggle as to what to put in never thinking of the basic items that we all take for granted
> Are you in the pictures ?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is excellent news! Doing the happy dance for you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope you are able to rest and feel better soon, Sam.


thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry- "crafters" - not craters!


oneapril said:


> Your cabinet is lovely,Gwen, and so nice to have something your Dad made with his own hands. Don't sweat the sorting...just one item at a time! And glad that you found a home for your extras. You will be making some craters happy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that DD's test went well, hoping that it's nothing to worry about but Crohns is better than somethings, I guess.
> Great idea about the sewing machines. :thumbup:
> Nighty night.


Wish I had an opportunity to purchase one of them.

My machine was purchased in the very early '70s and just won't die. Can't justify buying a new one just because I want one. And neither of the girls own a machine of their own. Guess the explains why they bring their repairs and projects to me all the time. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's going to be a beautiful cowl Julie . Love the colour a great gift .
> Is it for you


Yes, unless someone really covets it!- The next thing I need to consider is how I store them all!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorry- "crafters" - not craters!


Funny I saw that one and wondered about it. We sometimes say 'crater' when we are talking about a person or animal, probably a corruption of creature, but it sounded odd in yours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, hope you are able to quickly feel better. Sickness in winter is a real bummer. Julie, a beautiful cowl in the works. I love the color and the design. Off early to work as an 0630 start and we are in deep smog/fog with deer down in the valley. Shall drive very slowly and carefully.


Thanks, Joyce! Did you get your little Golf sorted?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you are feeling better, hope it's completely gone soon.

Kaye told us earlier this winter about Throat Coat Tea, I found it in the grocery store & twice this winter when I felt a cold coming on, I used it & by the next day, no more symptoms. I'm a believer!



Southern Gal said:


> oh, that is a very good price, i like to find stuff like that for stocking stuffers also.
> i am fixing to take bj to work, its blue cold here again, i tell you, the AR. weather is up and down big time this yr. i have finally dug out a pr. of good gloves mom gave me yrs ago, and a scarf. now that winter should be over.........
> i feel so much better, i have actually slept in the bed a couple nites and no coughing. i finished my steroids and antibiotics a few days ago, still using the inhaler and it helps me when i notice the tightness in chest. i can see this is going to be a process. i did work and vacuum the church yesterday, i was there about 3-4 hrs i stopped and rested often, so as not to get to hot. still when i came in i had a bit more coughing than other days, but sure not like before.i have come a long way. i am having a cup of coffee and a banana with some pb on a spoon this morning for a pick me up. a friend from church sent me some cinnamon tea bags to try for my coughing, don't know that it helped any more than my jasmine tea and honey, but i sure do like it. i will have to ask her where she found that brand, cause its so good. its H.E.B cinnamon spice. oh with the honey in it, awesome tasting.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Is that you in the lovely blue sweater, Joy? Good to put faces with names.


Yes, that's me. One of my favorite sweaters.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Wish I had an opportunity to purchase one of them.
> 
> My machine was purchased in the very early '70s and just won't die. Can't justify buying a new one just because I want one. And neither of the girls own a machine of their own. Guess the explains why they bring their repairs and projects to me all the time. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


My family also bring all their mending to me, now that I have a sewing/craft room I don't mimed so much, I used to spend longer getting the machine out & sat up thsn it took to do the mending. Now that it's always sat up, many fixes take only a couple of minutes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, the cowl is looking great, please post a photo when you're done. I love alpaca, so soft, I find most wool too itchy 

Sam, hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the cowl is looking great, please post a photo when you're done. I love alpaca, so soft, I find most wool too itchy
> 
> Sam, hope you are feeling better today.


I will Bonnie! and thanks!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30am and I am curled up in bed. Really cold in here today.
Got the dishes done and plants watered. Feeling lazy today. Maybe some knitting today or some sorting of stuff in boxes. Who knows. Will check in later.&#9786; Happy Friday&#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is Lost Penny Day

Lost Penny Day is the perfect day to take a moment to recognize that though pennies may seem worthless, they can still be used to help those in need.

President Kennedy served our country in which war?



World War I 

Korean War 

World War II 

Vietnam War 


A skunks smell can be detected by a human a mile away.

February 12
1956 - Arsenio Hall
1934 - Bill Russell
(1809-1865) - Abraham Lincoln

February 12, 1915
The cornerstone for the Lincoln Memorial was laid in Washington, D.C


Answer: John Fitzgerald Kennedy served as the 35th President of the United States from January 1961 until his assassination in November 1963. After graduating from Harvard in 1940, Kennedy served as a lieutenant in the Navy, where he earned a Purple Heart, among other honors, during World War II. In 1943, when his PT boat was rammed and sunk by a Japanese destroyer, Kennedy, despite grave injuries, led the survivors through perilous waters to safety. Kennedy's military decorations and awards include: the Navy and Marine Corps Medal, Purple Heart Medal, American Defense Service Medal, American Campaign Medal, Asiatic-Pacific Campaign Medal with three 3/16" bronze stars, and the World War II Victory Medal. 


World War I - 1% 

Korean War - 24% 

World War II - 49% 

Vietnam War - 26%


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be beautiful julie. love the color. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am working yet another cowl with some beautifully soft Alpaca I have been gifted- the colour seems fairly true. (Actually a little too blue). Using the simple leaf design that I knitted flat for the Leila Shrug.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am feeling better this morning - thanks for all the prayers and kind thoughts. definitely on the upswing. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


Sorry that you're not feeling well, Sam. Sure hope you can throw this off quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a free ebook - gluten free candy recipes. --- sam

http://www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/Gluten-Free-Desserts/Homemade-Candy-Recipes-Best-Gluten-Free-Recipes-for-Your-Sweet-Tooth

and some more ebooks on gluten free

http://www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...very long few days. But the employee and employer contributions have been sent to the 401(k) administrator and as long as they show up in the employees' accounts tomorrow morning like Management said they would, then I'll be thrilled that it's all working the way it should.
> 
> DD's colonoscopy went well - Dr. says it may be Crohn's disease, but waiting for biopsies. Continuing the prayers.
> 
> ...


Praying for a good result for your DD.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working yet another cowl with some beautifully soft Alpaca I have been gifted- the colour seems fairly true. (Actually a little too blue). Using the simple leaf design that I knitted flat for the Leila Shrug.


Beautiful colour.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, the cowl looks lovely and soft and warm. 
I went for lunch with Chris today and Michael joined us. They will be over here sometime tomorrow to make shepherds pie as their kitchen is at the can't use it stage for the moment due to the extension being built. So I will be having a nice meal tomorrow, for sure. However as this room is looking like a library in chaos I'd better get some of these magazines sorted and put away. Take care all. Prayers for all in need of them. It's dry but very cold here today, the wind is bitter. When I said that to my son he asked what else could I expect. I told him that it's not cold in Hawaii and if I win the lottery that's where I'm going. He laughed as he knows I get very bad motion sickness. I solved that by saying that I'd dope up on scopaderm patches to make it there, but I'd never be able to make it back. Well, there are worse places to be stranded!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Did anyone see this on the Digest?

http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters/images/2014/40201314-22/WinterWhiteCarCoat.pdf

I'm not familiar with the yarn mentioned.

I thought I might take this on next winter if I can find the appropriate yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better, hope it's completely gone soon.
> 
> Kaye told us earlier this winter about Throat Coat Tea, I found it in the grocery store & twice this winter when I felt a cold coming on, I used it & by the next day, no more symptoms. I'm a believer!


I'm going to ask DH to get some of his on his way home today...my throat is killing me. I have a sinus infection that's plugging my ears and my throat is so raw, I can barely talk. I've been doing the hot apple cider with cinnamon and honey (plus a little kicker at night) but it's not clearing up. Doing the hot salt water gargle which seems to work the best-but I get such a gag factor out of that I end up swallowing some!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am feeling better this morning - thanks for all the prayers and kind thoughts. definitely on the upswing. --- sam


Good, l hope that keeps going in that direction. I seem to be fading---but it's been the long hours and stress. I hope it's all finalized by today and then I'll spend the weekend with my electric blanket, a good book, a crochet project and a knitting project and DH to wait on me. Actually, he's chaperoning the 7 seven year old boys for DGS's birthday at a Monster Truck Rally. Just the noise alone makes me cringe. Each of the boys has double ear protection of foam ear plugs plus the safety ear muffs. With Dale being a former printer and having suffered some hearing loss due to the noise; he's very aware of the need for the precautions. I'll bet they're all going to love it, but I'm sure glad to be sitting this one out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...very long few days. But the employee and employer contributions have been sent to the 401(k) administrator and as long as they show up in the employees' accounts tomorrow morning like Management said they would, then I'll be thrilled that it's all working the way it should.
> 
> DD's colonoscopy went well - Dr. says it may be Crohn's disease, but waiting for biopsies. Continuing the prayers.
> 
> ...


Rookie, hope all went well with the results of all your hard work. So glad DD's colonoscopy went well. Of course it is mixed feelings with a possible dx of Crohn's, but I know you all want to know what is causing her problems.

Hope you are able to get some throat coat and take care of yourself to get over this bad cold. Sounds awful. Snuggle up and stay warm. Thank goodness you are done with all the work so you can take it easy.....I hope you are.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


Sam, just saw people were wishing you well so went looking for your post. Glad you feel you are on the upswing but so sorry you weren't feeling well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Having a quick read but won't try commenting. Enjoying my time away with a delightful little girl. Wonderful watching the changes in her even in these few days. Good as well having time with Mum and Vicky. We haven't done a lot.
> But the place Mum has is great. Right on the beach. If I get on during the day I will take a photo to show you all the view from the living areas.


Precious time with your Mum, DD, and DGD. Right on the beach sounds wonderful indeed. Have a wonderful time and looking forward to seeing the view.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, they have just had 5 days in a row well over 40c!!


Oh my, that is too hot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand totally seeing that the material for the living room drapes is still sitting in the bag next to the machine. That's a project that I for sure won't start until after the consulting job is done.
> 
> But, the needles and yarn are sitting here mostly idle too so nearly everything is getting neglected.


I have everything I need so that I can make my comforter for our bed, but I'm in denial, and the fact that the back yard is a mucky, muddy mess that the dogs keep dragging in and the only place big enough to pin is the floor. :hunf:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working yet another cowl with some beautifully soft Alpaca I have been gifted- the colour seems fairly true. (Actually a little too blue). Using the simple leaf design that I knitted flat for the Leila Shrug.


Oooh, pretty and lucious. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh, that is a very good price, i like to find stuff like that for stocking stuffers also.
> i am fixing to take bj to work, its blue cold here again, i tell you, the AR. weather is up and down big time this yr. i have finally dug out a pr. of good gloves mom gave me yrs ago, and a scarf. now that winter should be over.........
> i feel so much better, i have actually slept in the bed a couple nites and no coughing. i finished my steroids and antibiotics a few days ago, still using the inhaler and it helps me when i notice the tightness in chest. i can see this is going to be a process. i did work and vacuum the church yesterday, i was there about 3-4 hrs i stopped and rested often, so as not to get to hot. still when i came in i had a bit more coughing than other days, but sure not like before.i have come a long way. i am having a cup of coffee and a banana with some pb on a spoon this morning for a pick me up. a friend from church sent me some cinnamon tea bags to try for my coughing, don't know that it helped any more than my jasmine tea and honey, but i sure do like it. i will have to ask her where she found that brand, cause its so good. its H.E.B cinnamon spice. oh with the honey in it, awesome tasting.


Wonderful that you are feeling much better. H.E.B. is a grocery store chain in Texas that we used all the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> OUCH! Gizmo and Ryssa are running through the house at a rapid rate of speed and the little guy ran into the door jam, continued running through the house though so didn't do much damage to him.


Your place must be so much fun. I imagine you do a lot of laughing at their antics.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working yet another cowl with some beautifully soft Alpaca I have been gifted- the colour seems fairly true. (Actually a little too blue). Using the simple leaf design that I knitted flat for the Leila Shrug.


That's a real beauty. I'm taking it that it is a tad more purple than the photo shows. Should be a lovely color on you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Wish I had an opportunity to purchase one of them.
> 
> My machine was purchased in the very early '70s and just won't die. Can't justify buying a new one just because I want one. And neither of the girls own a machine of their own. Guess the explains why they bring their repairs and projects to me all the time. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Me too, for the right price I'd get Christopher one, Marla would bring me her mending whether she had a machine or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better, hope it's completely gone soon.
> 
> Kaye told us earlier this winter about Throat Coat Tea, I found it in the grocery store & twice this winter when I felt a cold coming on, I used it & by the next day, no more symptoms. I'm a believer!


Isn't it fantastic? 
The Gypsy cold tea works just as good, but you do have to add a little honey to make it taste better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Cast ons and beads won't hurt you, cartwheels might put you in tractions so please refrain from trying them. lol
> I can't wait to see the skirt with the beads and everything, it's going to be gorgeous and you are going to have a whole gaggle of little girls wanting one.


You are so right. My big thing now is just being able to bend down and pick things up again, so we are all safe from my traction, however, with my neck continuing to cause problems I may not be totally safe.

Hope to knit sometime on the skirt. We will see. Yesterday was a total loss since I had to rest up for the concert. Zilch energy yesterday. Today feels a little better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

WI Joy, so wonderful to read that article and to see the good work you are doing. Sounds like the name Joy at our KTP party means you bring joy into the lives of others as evidenced in our other KTP Joys.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam,
http://myemail.constantcontact.com/Restless-Legs--Pain-or-Insomnia---Try-this-3-Muscle--Restful-Legs-Recipe-.html?soid=1101121545271&aid=TEz4-cnKpeA 
I goggled acupressure for restless leg and this site looks helpful. I get restless legs also. Massaging each foot for several minutes helps some but will try this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Need to get off of here and get things figured out. DGS won the play offs and family hadn't realized the finals would be the very next night. It wasn't on the play calendar they received when they told us what nights we could do our 50th celebration. Then son's music group got a job in Erie, Pa., and their aren't really substitute players as all the music is original and they memorize it, so at the moment it is all up in the air. I'm fine with it as I'm married to a musician and have been used to him having to be gone at key times. If they let me move the reservation to a later time we can still do it with DGS apparently but if not I will cancel it. Good thing we decided the 50th year was good for the whole year. :XD: :XD: :XD: Told my son not to worry. We can do it anytime, however will admit to wanting to forget it as everyone is just so busy.

Why would anyone pay this much for shoes???? Probably wouldn't even be able to walk in 99% of them. Guess if you are a billionaire it is all relative, but still....http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Prada/Shoes/shop/_/N-1z12vl4Z52k0s7/[email protected]&[email protected]&site_refer=EML12985CATESHHCVNDPRAD212


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Your place must be so much fun. I imagine you do a lot of laughing at their antics.


It sounds like I run a daycare, "Ryssa! be nice/ Daisy! where are you/ Pico! you'd better not be in the basement eating the catfood/ What are you all doing!!?" lol!
That and constantly going back and forth to the back door to let them in and out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Need to get off of here and get things figured out. DGS won the play offs and family hadn't realized the finals would be the very next night. It wasn't on the play calendar they received when they told us what nights we could do our 50th celebration. Then son's music group got a job in Erie, Pa., and their aren't really substitute players as all the music is original and they memorize it, so at the moment it is all up in the air. I'm fine with it as I'm married to a musician and have been used to him having to be gone at key times. If they let me move the reservation to a later time we can still do it with DGS apparently but if not I will cancel it. Good thing we decided the 50th year was good for the whole year. :XD: :XD: :XD: Told my son not to worry. We can do it anytime, however will admit to wanting to forget it as everyone is just so busy.
> 
> Why would anyone pay this much for shoes???? Probably wouldn't even be able to walk in 99% of them. Guess if you are a billionaire it is all relative, but still....http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Prada/Shoes/shop/_/N-1z12vl4Z52k0s7/[email protected]&[email protected].com&site_refer=EML12985CATESHHCVNDPRAD212


Oh my, well, your 50th is definitely keeping you on your toes. Hopefully it will all work out with no problems.

Oh my, found a few pairs that are cute, but I'm sure I can get them cheaper by about 6 or 7 hundred dollars at famous footwear or someplace. lol But there are several that are so ugly I can't see a drunk orangutan wearing them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thinking of your DS and hoping he is feeling better today.
Got so involved in restless leg forgot what I wanted to comment on.
Oh, Julie, very pretty color. Reminds me of Kim Novak's eyes,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Phew, just sitting down after all the kids (1 DS and 2 DGKs, although it felt like more! :shock: ) have gone and we are cleared up. DDIL was away on a well deserved pampering day, so DS & Caitlin came here for the day, and as this is a school holiday Luke had no Nursery this afternoon.....it is lovely to see them, but it is lovely to see them go home too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to ask DH to get some of his on his way home today...my throat is killing me. I have a sinus infection that's plugging my ears and my throat is so raw, I can barely talk. I've been doing the hot apple cider with cinnamon and honey (plus a little kicker at night) but it's not clearing up. Doing the hot salt water gargle which seems to work the best-but I get such a gag factor out of that I end up swallowing some!


Sure hope the throat tea helps you. It's no fun having a sinus infection and a sore throat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Need to get off of here and get things figured out. DGS won the play offs and family hadn't realized the finals would be the very next night. It wasn't on the play calendar they received when they told us what nights we could do our 50th celebration. Then son's music group got a job in Erie, Pa., and their aren't really substitute players as all the music is original and they memorize it, so at the moment it is all up in the air. I'm fine with it as I'm married to a musician and have been used to him having to be gone at key times. If they let me move the reservation to a later time we can still do it with DGS apparently but if not I will cancel it. Good thing we decided the 50th year was good for the whole year. :XD: :XD: :XD: Told my son not to worry. We can do it anytime, however will admit to wanting to forget it as everyone is just so busy.
> 
> Why would anyone pay this much for shoes???? Probably wouldn't even be able to walk in 99% of them. Guess if you are a billionaire it is all relative, but still....http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Prada/Shoes/shop/_/N-1z12vl4Z52k0s7/[email protected]&[email protected].com&site_refer=EML12985CATESHHCVNDPRAD212


You are definitely having quite a time with your 50th celebrations. Hope you can get everyone together.

As far as those shoes are concerned, I can't see me paying that kind of money. Anyone buying them is only paying for the name. Not worth it to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Phew, just sitting down after all the kids (1 DS and 2 DGKs, although it felt like more! :shock: ) have gone and we are cleared up. DDIL was away on a well deserved pampering day, so DS & Caitlin came here for the day, and as this is a school holiday Luke had no Nursery this afternoon.....it is lovely to see them, but it is lovely to see them go home too!


Lovely picture of your family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I was going to go out but I just looked out the window and we're having a blizzard. Guess I won't be going anywhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is going to be beautiful julie. love the color. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful colour.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, the cowl looks lovely and soft and warm.
> I went for lunch with Chris today and Michael joined us. They will be over here sometime tomorrow to make shepherds pie as their kitchen is at the can't use it stage for the moment due to the extension being built. So I will be having a nice meal tomorrow, for sure. However as this room is looking like a library in chaos I'd better get some of these magazines sorted and put away. Take care all. Prayers for all in need of them. It's dry but very cold here today, the wind is bitter. When I said that to my son he asked what else could I expect. I told him that it's not cold in Hawaii and if I win the lottery that's where I'm going. He laughed as he knows I get very bad motion sickness. I solved that by saying that I'd dope up on scopaderm patches to make it there, but I'd never be able to make it back. Well, there are worse places to be stranded!


You can always dream, Mary!
And yes the yarn is beautifully soft- just having to watch because it is easy to split.
We are in for a hot muggy day.
However did you get to, and from Singapore? But loving their climate, Hawaii would be a cinch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh, pretty and lucious. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like I run a daycare, "Ryssa! be nice/ Daisy! where are you/ Pico! you'd better not be in the basement eating the catfood/ What are you all doing!!?" lol!
> That and constantly going back and forth to the back door to let them in and out.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the color and think this will be beautiful.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am working yet another cowl with some beautifully soft Alpaca I have been gifted- the colour seems fairly true. (Actually a little too blue). Using the simple leaf design that I knitted flat for the Leila Shrug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's a real beauty. I'm taking it that it is a tad more purple than the photo shows. Should be a lovely color on you.


Yes it is a definite purple- it is curling mightily, and I am about to head for a nap, I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, well, your 50th is definitely keeping you on your toes. Hopefully it will all work out with no problems.
> 
> Oh my, found a few pairs that are cute, but I'm sure I can get them cheaper by about 6 or 7 hundred dollars at famous footwear or someplace. lol But there are several that are so ugly I can't see a drunk orangutan wearing them.


Yes, funny what fashion dictates to make us into acrobats with backs out of place or broken ankles or worse with falls. Even the models fall on the runway in these things.

Speaking of quilts. If you go to this site you will see a place run by the family that made one of my marble runs. The lady's cousin has this Amish B&B and if you continue on down to the bottom of the page you will see a quilt, 12 days of Christmas. So lovely. I think I was at this place for lunch once as my brother lives down in this part of Ohio. Oops wait. Forgot to copy the site. Here we go:

http://www.thebarninn.com


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thinking of your DS and hoping he is feeling better today.
> Got so involved in restless leg forgot what I wanted to comment on.
> Oh, Julie, very pretty color. Reminds me of Kim Novak's eyes,


I am not even sure who Kim Novak is?!!1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Phew, just sitting down after all the kids (1 DS and 2 DGKs, although it felt like more! :shock: ) have gone and we are cleared up. DDIL was away on a well deserved pampering day, so DS & Caitlin came here for the day, and as this is a school holiday Luke had no Nursery this afternoon.....it is lovely to see them, but it is lovely to see them go home too!


They are a good looking bunch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the color and think this will be beautiful.


Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

and I just read through it as crafters.....funny how the mind works.


KateB said:


> Funny I saw that one and wondered about it. We sometimes say 'crater' when we are talking about a person or animal, probably a corruption of creature, but it sounded odd in yours!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, things are easier now. 50th cancelled at the restaurant...everyone called. DIL texted to say they could make it on time but by then it would have been to late to let the restaurant know and I felt with a larger group I needed to let them know. Turns out DGD, who is a little cheer leader for the basketball team is going home sick, so it really ends up being a blessing that I cancelled it. Now I get my wish, to celebrate with family in warmer weather. At first I felt disappointed and like crying, which surprised me as I was fine with it. Just a physical feeling even though my intellect was going with the flow. Over that now, just tired and glad it won't be another late night. I'm also thrilled that the team made it to the championships. It is a church school so not sure how good they really are but my grandsons probably wouldn't even make the team in a regular school and here they are treated wonderfully. DGS who has troubles with his legs is allowed to assist the coach and other one plays the game. Even though he is not gifted athletically he has such enthusiasm and plays like he is. So nice that it is a school where the kids are kind to one another. Not so common from what one hears on the news. I like to believe there are good people and children all over though and the news focuses on the bad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> and I just read through it as crafters.....funny how the mind works.


And I made up my own weird meaning, like thinking it was the amount of work done, so much creating craters of empty space, or some weird thing like that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: So much for skimming.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not even sure who Kim Novak is?!!1


If you can get a dvd of James Stewart and Kim Novak in Vertigo you will see a good movie and she plays oops, don't want to give the plot away in case you can get it.

Awww, a little shocked at how she looks now. Sometimes we just are better aging gracefully.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will be lovely budasha - will you make yours in white? will be anxious to see you wearing it and modeling it for us. --- sam



budasha said:


> Did anyone see this on the Digest?
> 
> http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters/images/2014/40201314-22/WinterWhiteCarCoat.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You can always dream, Mary!
> And yes the yarn is beautifully soft- just having to watch because it is easy to split.
> We are in for a hot muggy day.
> However did you get to, and from Singapore? But loving their climate, Hawaii would be a cinch!


By a RAF VC 10, via Bengazi and Gan, an 18 hour nightmare for me. My motion sickness is now worse than it was then when I was in my 20's. 
I hope your day wasn't too hot and muggy for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - are you giving yourself laser treatments yet. would they help your neck? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> You are so right. My big thing now is just being able to bend down and pick things up again, so we are all safe from my traction, however, with my neck continuing to cause problems I may not be totally safe.
> 
> Hope to knit sometime on the skirt. We will see. Yesterday was a total loss since I had to rest up for the concert. Zilch energy yesterday. Today feels a little better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those shoes are downright ugly IMHO. And the price.....even if a billionaire I wouldn't spend that much on shoes.


Cashmeregma said:


> Need to get off of here and get things figured out. DGS won the play offs and family hadn't realized the finals would be the very next night. It wasn't on the play calendar they received when they told us what nights we could do our 50th celebration. Then son's music group got a job in Erie, Pa., and their aren't really substitute players as all the music is original and they memorize it, so at the moment it is all up in the air. I'm fine with it as I'm married to a musician and have been used to him having to be gone at key times. If they let me move the reservation to a later time we can still do it with DGS apparently but if not I will cancel it. Good thing we decided the 50th year was good for the whole year. :XD: :XD: :XD: Told my son not to worry. We can do it anytime, however will admit to wanting to forget it as everyone is just so busy.
> 
> Why would anyone pay this much for shoes???? Probably wouldn't even be able to walk in 99% of them. Guess if you are a billionaire it is all relative, but still....http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Prada/Shoes/shop/_/N-1z12vl4Z52k0s7/[email protected]&[email protected].com&site_refer=EML12985CATESHHCVNDPRAD212


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like I run a daycare, "Ryssa! be nice/ Daisy! where are you/ Pico! you'd better not be in the basement eating the catfood/ What are you all doing!!?" lol!
> That and constantly going back and forth to the back door to let them in and out.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Did anyone see this on the Digest?
> 
> http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters/images/2014/40201314-22/WinterWhiteCarCoat.pdf
> 
> ...


It's lovely. Wonder what other yarn would be suitable?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful picture.


KateB said:


> Phew, just sitting down after all the kids (1 DS and 2 DGKs, although it felt like more! :shock: ) have gone and we are cleared up. DDIL was away on a well deserved pampering day, so DS & Caitlin came here for the day, and as this is a school holiday Luke had no Nursery this afternoon.....it is lovely to see them, but it is lovely to see them go home too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy - i know i can't touch my toes - not sure of the other two. worth trying out though. thanks joy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam,
> http://myemail.constantcontact.com/Restless-Legs--Pain-or-Insomnia---Try-this-3-Muscle--Restful-Legs-Recipe-.html?soid=1101121545271&aid=TEz4-cnKpeA
> I goggled acupressure for restless leg and this site looks helpful. I get restless legs also. Massaging each foot for several minutes helps some but will try this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


budasha said:


> Lovely picture of your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - are you giving yourself laser treatments yet. would they help your neck? --- sam


Yes, and they did loosen it up so I could drive but I think the 2 displaced discs in the neck are catching on one another. Dh has to practically get down on his knees to kiss me now as I can't look up much. LOL Appropriate for the 50th year. :XD: :XD: :XD: Have him on his knees again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the blue platform wedgies - should buy a pair for bailee. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Need to get off of here and get things figured out. DGS won the play offs and family hadn't realized the finals would be the very next night. It wasn't on the play calendar they received when they told us what nights we could do our 50th celebration. Then son's music group got a job in Erie, Pa., and their aren't really substitute players as all the music is original and they memorize it, so at the moment it is all up in the air. I'm fine with it as I'm married to a musician and have been used to him having to be gone at key times. If they let me move the reservation to a later time we can still do it with DGS apparently but if not I will cancel it. Good thing we decided the 50th year was good for the whole year. :XD: :XD: :XD: Told my son not to worry. We can do it anytime, however will admit to wanting to forget it as everyone is just so busy.
> 
> Why would anyone pay this much for shoes???? Probably wouldn't even be able to walk in 99% of them. Guess if you are a billionaire it is all relative, but still....http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Prada/Shoes/shop/_/N-1z12vl4Z52k0s7/[email protected]&[email protected].com&site_refer=EML12985CATESHHCVNDPRAD212


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely place to stay and the quilt is beautful.


Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, funny what fashion dictates to make us into acrobats with backs out of place or broken ankles or worse with falls. Even the models fall on the runway in these things.
> 
> Speaking of quilts. If you go to this site you will see a place run by the family that made one of my marble runs. The lady's cousin has this Amish B&B and if you continue on down to the bottom of the page you will see a quilt, 12 days of Christmas. So lovely. I think I was at this place for lunch once as my brother lives down in this part of Ohio. Oops wait. Forgot to copy the site. Here we go:
> 
> http://www.thebarninn.com


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I'm off to rest. Can't shake this tiredness but want to get to that game and yet I want to find Kate's picture. Can't believe it is time for the new KTP today.... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> love the blue platform wedgies - should buy a pair fo bailee. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

You would be the favorite grandpa ever till she fell.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute --- sam



KateB said:


> Phew, just sitting down after all the kids (1 DS and 2 DGKs, although it felt like more! :shock: ) have gone and we are cleared up. DDIL was away on a well deserved pampering day, so DS & Caitlin came here for the day, and as this is a school holiday Luke had no Nursery this afternoon.....it is lovely to see them, but it is lovely to see them go home too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Phew, just sitting down after all the kids (1 DS and 2 DGKs, although it felt like more! :shock: ) have gone and we are cleared up. DDIL was away on a well deserved pampering day, so DS & Caitlin came here for the day, and as this is a school holiday Luke had no Nursery this afternoon.....it is lovely to see them, but it is lovely to see them go home too!


Wow what a beautiful mom!!!! The kids are adorable too and love that top. Quite beautiful grandchildren Kate and really kissable cheeks on that Caitlin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....looks like some plastic surgery mistake here. Sorry but not attracttive at all now. I'm not a nice as you Cashmeregma. Was stunned to see that picture. How sad


Cashmeregma said:


> If you can get a dvd of James Stewart and Kim Novak in Vertigo you will see a good movie and she plays oops, don't want to give the plot away in case you can get it.
> 
> Awww, a little shocked at how she looks now. Sometimes we just are better aging gracefully.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your neck sounds so painful. I hope you can get some relief for it. Love your sense of humor about getting that kiss.


Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and they did loosen it up so I could drive but I think the 2 displaced discs in the neck are catching on one another. Dh has to practically get down on his knees to kiss me now as I can't look up much. LOL Appropriate for the 50th year. :XD: :XD: :XD: Have him on his knees again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam if you buy Bailee those you can buy me the $450 Prada flip flops.....LOL....I promise I won't let Sydney chew on them.


thewren said:


> love the blue platform wedgies - should buy a pair fo bailee. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm off to work on the craft room some. Note I did say "some". 
TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh julie - she was one of my favorite actresses - very pretty - she played in one of my favorite hitchcock movie - 'vertigo'. wonderful movie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am not even sure who Kim Novak is?!!1


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what were you doing in singapore? --- sam



martina said:


> By a RAF VC 10, via Bengazi and Gan, an 18 hour nightmare for me. My motion sickness is now worse than it was then when I was in my 20's.
> I hope your day wasn't too hot and muggy for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - she was lovely as a young actress. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....looks like some plastic surgery mistake here. Sorry but not attracttive at all now. I'm not a nice as you Cashmeregma. Was stunned to see that picture. How sad


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thinking of your DS and hoping he is feeling better today.
> Got so involved in restless leg forgot what I wanted to comment on.
> Oh, Julie, very pretty color. Reminds me of Kim Novak's eyes,


Thank you Joy 
My middle son went to see him last night and he said he looks awful and he's coughing a lot . Ive had the shivers for the last few days but I haven't come down with anything so I'm planning on seeing him tomorrow . I've chatted with him but that's not the same as actually seeing him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those shoes are downright ugly IMHO. And the price.....even if a billionaire I wouldn't spend that much on shoes.


The first ones reminded me of the outfits the criminals used to wear in old movies 
And the others were not nice either


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Phew, just sitting down after all the kids (1 DS and 2 DGKs, although it felt like more! :shock: ) have gone and we are cleared up. DDIL was away on a well deserved pampering day, so DS & Caitlin came here for the day, and as this is a school holiday Luke had no Nursery this afternoon.....it is lovely to see them, but it is lovely to see them go home too!


What a great picture Kate . Has Luke had his hair cut ?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> what were you doing in singapore? --- sam


My late husband was out there as he was in the Royal Navy. I was not allowed to work as we wives and children were admitted as dependants.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, funny what fashion dictates to make us into acrobats with backs out of place or broken ankles or worse with falls. Even the models fall on the runway in these things.
> 
> Speaking of quilts. If you go to this site you will see a place run by the family that made one of my marble runs. The lady's cousin has this Amish B&B and if you continue on down to the bottom of the page you will see a quilt, 12 days of Christmas. So lovely. I think I was at this place for lunch once as my brother lives down in this part of Ohio. Oops wait. Forgot to copy the site. Here we go:
> 
> http://www.thebarninn.com


That B&B looks so inviting. I'll bet they serve wonderful meals. The quilt is quite pretty,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you can get a dvd of James Stewart and Kim Novak in Vertigo you will see a good movie and she plays oops, don't want to give the plot away in case you can get it.
> 
> Awww, a little shocked at how she looks now. Sometimes we just are better aging gracefully.


Looks like she might have had some botox (maybe too much!).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that will be lovely budasha - will you make yours in white? will be anxious to see you wearing it and modeling it for us. --- sam


I think white would be nice if I can find the right yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy
> My middle son went to see him last night and he said he looks awful and he's coughing a lot . Ive had the shivers for the last few days but I haven't come down with anything so I'm planning on seeing him tomorrow . I've chatted with him but that's not the same as actually seeing him


I hope you're not coming down with something. I am sorry that your son is now coughing. I'm sure it isn't making him feel any better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's been snowing since 12.30 and we now have 4 to 5 inches of snow and it hasn't stopped. For a while, it was so thick that I couldn't see across the street. I sure hope it isn't going to continue the rest of the day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's been snowing since 12.30 and we now have 4 to 5 inches of snow and it hasn't stopped. For a while, it was so thick that I couldn't see across the street. I sure hope it isn't going to continue the rest of the day.


I did take a picture but don't know if it will show the flakes. Here are pictures of the sweater I'm working on. The mauve is the first one I started not knowing there wasn't a pattern and the pinkish one is the second using the yarn that was recommended. You can see the difference in the knitting.

I going to have a problem with curling on both sweaters. Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a great picture Kate . Has Luke had his hair cut ?


Yes, thankfully!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you can get a dvd of James Stewart and Kim Novak in Vertigo you will see a good movie and she plays oops, don't want to give the plot away in case you can get it.
> 
> Awww, a little shocked at how she looks now. Sometimes we just are better aging gracefully.


Pity they can't leave well alone, isn't it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I did take a picture but don't know if it will show the flakes. Here are pictures of the sweater I'm working on. The mauve is the first one I started not knowing there wasn't a pattern and the pinkish one is the second using the yarn that was recommended. You can see the difference in the knitting.
> 
> I going to have a problem with curling on both sweaters. Any suggestions on what I should do?


Your sweaters look lovely Liz . Maybe if you block them before you sew the seams that might help

Your snow picture looks like a winter wonderland . Its forecast to snow here to coming down from Scotland how kind of them to share 
I'm thinking we won't get anything like what you have


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yes, thankfully!


His hair looks a lot like my oldest s used to look when he was little but my sons was very blonde almost white


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> By a RAF VC 10, via Bengazi and Gan, an 18 hour nightmare for me. My motion sickness is now worse than it was then when I was in my 20's.
> I hope your day wasn't too hot and muggy for you.


Just warming up now- gone 9 am., and I'm off to a slow start. 
How do you travel now you have moved, Mary- if you are going to Ally Pally etc?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh julie - she was one of my favorite actresses - very pretty - she played in one of my favorite hitchcock movie - 'vertigo'. wonderful movie. --- sam


Have not watched much of Hitchcock, Sam! I think at that time I was more into Elvis Presley- my friend Jill and I were allowed to watch those.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

First, the snow is so pretty; glad I'm able to see it and not experience the cold...LOL. Wow what a difference the type of yarn makes inthe sweaters. Both are lovely however and you've made such a good start of both of them Can't wait to see the finished and modeled 


budasha said:


> I did take a picture but don't know if it will show the flakes. Here are pictures of the sweater I'm working on. The mauve is the first one I started not knowing there wasn't a pattern and the pinkish one is the second using the yarn that was recommended. You can see the difference in the knitting.
> 
> I going to have a problem with curling on both sweaters. Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just warming up now- gone 9 am., and I'm off to a slow start.
> How do you travel now you have moved, Mary- if you are going to Ally Pally etc?


Yes, I did go to A P , fortunately I am fine on most trains and the Tube and short bus journeys,.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WooHoo!!! Just got a call about my sewing machine and it is fixed! It also "only" cost me the initial $156.00 which is much less than I was fearing. Yay!!! I'm doing the happy dance. I wish I could go pick it up right now I'm so happy but not going to happen. DH and I have our annual physicals Monday morning so I'm going to try and talk him into riding on down there after our appointments since we will already be headed somewhat in that direction. Otherwise I'm not sure what day I'll be able to go get it as I have to take my car in to be repaired Tuesday morning for what will hopefully be a fairly minimal cost; already know the part it needs runs $75 but labor is where "they" really stick it to you.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me


Hope it goes well. It's hard when you just have to sir & wait


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to hear your machine is fixed, Gwen. It's been quite a trial for you, hasn't it?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hoping the same, Sam! Take care....healing energies coming your way.


And from me, Sam. Hope you get your mojo back ASAP.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! Just got a call about my sewing machine and it is fixed! It also "only" cost me the initial $156.00 which is much less than I was fearing. Yay!!! I'm doing the happy dance. I wish I could go pick it up right now I'm so happy but not going to happen. DH and I have our annual physicals Monday morning so I'm going to try and talk him into riding on down there after our appointments since we will already be headed somewhat in that direction. Otherwise I'm not sure what day I'll be able to go get it as I have to take my car in to be repaired Tuesday morning for what will hopefully be a fairly minimal cost; already know the part it needs runs $75 but labor is where "they" really stick it to you.


Sounds good news, and hope the car repairs are also "reasonable".


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working yet another cowl with some beautifully soft Alpaca I have been gifted- the colour seems fairly true. (Actually a little too blue). Using the simple leaf design that I knitted flat for the Leila Shrug.


That's looking lovely, Julie. You are definitely knitting up a storm these days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I did go to A P , fortunately I am fine on most trains and the Tube and short bus journeys,.


That is fortunate!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to ask DH to get some of his on his way home today...my throat is killing me. I have a sinus infection that's plugging my ears and my throat is so raw, I can barely talk. I've been doing the hot apple cider with cinnamon and honey (plus a little kicker at night) but it's not clearing up. Doing the hot salt water gargle which seems to work the best-but I get such a gag factor out of that I end up swallowing some!


Hope you are soon on top of this sinus infection. Not much fun!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Phew, just sitting down after all the kids (1 DS and 2 DGKs, although it felt like more! :shock: ) have gone and we are cleared up. DDIL was away on a well deserved pampering day, so DS & Caitlin came here for the day, and as this is a school holiday Luke had no Nursery this afternoon.....it is lovely to see them, but it is lovely to see them go home too!


Sounds like you've had a wonderful tiring day. Now relax!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I never got out of bed. Stayed there curled up my Deuce dog and snoozed off and on all day. 

Julie the cowl is such a pretty color it will be beautiful when done.

Daralene a shame that the dinner was cancelled but as you say now you can celebrate the way you want&#128077;

Sonja I hope you get to visit your son tomorrow. 

Kate such a great pic&#128077;

Liz I just took these 2 pics. Minutes apart.

Called about an apartment today. No return call yet. Will make a few more calls on Monday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

If you felt like staying in bed all day and were able to do so, good for you Melody. Is there a reason you need a new place to live?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sounds like you've had a wonderful tiring day. Now relax!


I did and I did! :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a few seconds late here - sorry - i will finish correcting after i post this. i was just not watching the time. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-388751-1.html#8682539


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just took this one now. Weird weather.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

martina said:


> If you felt like staying in bed all day and were able to do so, good for you Melody. Is there a reason you need a new place to live?


Just a lot of stuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> If you felt like staying in bed all day and were able to do so, good for you Melody. Is there a reason you need a new place to live?


I agree with Mary, Mel. And thank you for the compliment on the cowl.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Your very welcome Julie and Thank you to you both.&#128158;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Now it is blowing and snowing out there again like the 2nd picture. Mother nature can't make up her mind. Lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It will be beautiful!


Lurker 2 said:


> I am working yet another cowl with some beautifully soft Alpaca I have been gifted- the colour seems fairly true. (Actually a little too blue). Using the simple leaf design that I knitted flat for the Leila Shrug.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Phew, just sitting down after all the kids (1 DS and 2 DGKs, although it felt like more! :shock: ) have gone and we are cleared up. DDIL was away on a well deserved pampering day, so DS & Caitlin came here for the day, and as this is a school holiday Luke had no Nursery this afternoon.....it is lovely to see them, but it is lovely to see them go home too!


Great picture. 
Caitlin and Luke sure are growing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not even sure who Kim Novak is?!!1


Bell Book and Candle with Jimmy Stewart, she was the female lead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, funny what fashion dictates to make us into acrobats with backs out of place or broken ankles or worse with falls. Even the models fall on the runway in these things.
> 
> Speaking of quilts. If you go to this site you will see a place run by the family that made one of my marble runs. The lady's cousin has this Amish B&B and if you continue on down to the bottom of the page you will see a quilt, 12 days of Christmas. So lovely. I think I was at this place for lunch once as my brother lives down in this part of Ohio. Oops wait. Forgot to copy the site. Here we go:
> 
> http://www.thebarninn.com


The quilt is lovely, but I'd love to go stay there for a few days, it's beautiful.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I did take a picture but don't know if it will show the flakes. Here are pictures of the sweater I'm working on. The mauve is the first one I started not knowing there wasn't a pattern and the pinkish one is the second using the yarn that was recommended. You can see the difference in the knitting.
> 
> I going to have a problem with curling on both sweaters. Any suggestions on what I should do?


Pretty snow. As for the sweaters, perhaps block before assembly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! David helped me get the curtains I made put up. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> It's lovely. Wonder what other yarn would be suitable?


I would think that any sturdy worsted weight would work. I have saved it to possibly do later with some Brown Sheep Wool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's been snowing since 12.30 and we now have 4 to 5 inches of snow and it hasn't stopped. For a while, it was so thick that I couldn't see across the street. I sure hope it isn't going to continue the rest of the day.


Oh yuck, I hope it quits soon, glad you stayed home today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did take a picture but don't know if it will show the flakes. Here are pictures of the sweater I'm working on. The mauve is the first one I started not knowing there wasn't a pattern and the pinkish one is the second using the yarn that was recommended. You can see the difference in the knitting.
> 
> I going to have a problem with curling on both sweaters. Any suggestions on what I should do?


very pretty, I love both sweaters.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your sweaters look lovely Liz . Maybe if you block them before you sew the seams that might help
> 
> Your snow picture looks like a winter wonderland . Its forecast to snow here to coming down from Scotland how kind of them to share
> I'm thinking we won't get anything like what you have


Thanks. It will be a while before I get around to blocking. Hopefully it will help the curl.

We've had more snow since I posted. The plows were just here. I hope if you do get some, it's minimal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! Just got a call about my sewing machine and it is fixed! It also "only" cost me the initial $156.00 which is much less than I was fearing. Yay!!! I'm doing the happy dance. I wish I could go pick it up right now I'm so happy but not going to happen. DH and I have our annual physicals Monday morning so I'm going to try and talk him into riding on down there after our appointments since we will already be headed somewhat in that direction. Otherwise I'm not sure what day I'll be able to go get it as I have to take my car in to be repaired Tuesday morning for what will hopefully be a fairly minimal cost; already know the part it needs runs $75 but labor is where "they" really stick it to you.


Yay!! Doing the happy dance with you! Hopefully you'll be able to get it on Monday, and hopefully your vehicle won't cost you and an arm or leg.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> First, the snow is so pretty; glad I'm able to see it and not experience the cold...LOL. Wow what a difference the type of yarn makes inthe sweaters. Both are lovely however and you've made such a good start of both of them Can't wait to see the finished and modeled


I really couldn't believe the difference but it is a case of the yarn being thick and thin. Visualize what Daralene was talking about when she mentioned measuring thick and thin yarn through a needle gauge.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! Just got a call about my sewing machine and it is fixed! It also "only" cost me the initial $156.00 which is much less than I was fearing. Yay!!! I'm doing the happy dance. I wish I could go pick it up right now I'm so happy but not going to happen. DH and I have our annual physicals Monday morning so I'm going to try and talk him into riding on down there after our appointments since we will already be headed somewhat in that direction. Otherwise I'm not sure what day I'll be able to go get it as I have to take my car in to be repaired Tuesday morning for what will hopefully be a fairly minimal cost; already know the part it needs runs $75 but labor is where "they" really stick it to you.


Hope the labour costs are too steep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I never got out of bed. Stayed there curled up my Deuce dog and snoozed off and on all day.
> 
> Julie the cowl is such a pretty color it will be beautiful when done.
> 
> ...


Just what it looks like here. Something else, isn't it? Didn't know you were planning to move.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay! David helped me get the curtains I made put up. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


Very nice curtains.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Liz it has been in my head to see how things work out here. Greg and I had an argument last night and he told Gage and I to get out. Just tired of it all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz it has been in my head to see how things work out here. Greg and I had an argument last night and he told Gage and I to get out. Just tired of it all.


Oh Mel, I am so sorry to hear that. I knew Greg was being difficult but was hoping things were easing. In that case, I hope you find something suitable quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It will be beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Bell Book and Candle with Jimmy Stewart, she was the female lead.


 :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Bell Book and Candle with Jimmy Stewart, she was the female lead.


Loved that movie!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay! David helped me get the curtains I made put up. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz it has been in my head to see how things work out here. Greg and I had an argument last night and he told Gage and I to get out. Just tired of it all.


Oh Mel, so sorry! I'm sure there are a few of us who have been through it. It's not easy, but you know there is lots of love and support for you and we have survived. Wish we were closer. Sending hugs and an ear any time you need it. Feel free to pm me.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I sent Pearlone a PM for her birthday today and heard back just a bit ago.There is much more bad health news for both of them, Prayer Warriors.

Her DH is to have a large cancerous growth removed from his mouth/tongue (?) at some point this month. It is expected to be a long surgery for him. She has a blod clot in her leg, I believe it is, and needs cataract surgery for both eyes. She is having much difficulty reading, tries to keep up, but is unable to post much at all. She is not at all certain about making it to KAP this year but has asked for the prayer warriors to step into the gap for them right now. Please, y'all?

She sounded a down, but who wouldn't with these burdens?

Thanks from them and me for caring.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, lovely cabinet, your Dad must have been an excellent carpenter! I have a room that looks similar to yours, I keep saying I will organize & I do a little & it looks so much better but doesn't stay for long. Must looks like a bomb went off. Maybe after Sonja helps you organize, she could come & help with mine, then go home with more yarn as payment :lol:
> 
> Well, the puppy went to DSs house for last night but he went fishing with friends overnight tonight & apparently the place they were staying doesn't allow pets so she's back again til tomorrow night. The GKs are also here so they are happy to have around.
> 
> ...


Beautiful quilt, Bonnie!

Julie, thanks for the recipes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am not sure how I am feeling at the moment. I just saw a reminder of something that has had a big impact on my life. February 10 2016 is the 52nd anniversary of the largest peacetime military accident in Australia's history when, while on a training exercise, HMAS Melbourne turned and sliced HMAS Voyager in two. 75 men went down with HMAS Voyager, never returning home. Many more men, the HNAS Voyager survivors and sailors on board HMAS Melbourne, who survive today still suffer varying degrees of PTSD from this accident. It has also affected their families, with many now on second, third or even forth marriages, struggling with daily life and all the resultant demons like addictions to alcohol and drugs to cope.
> 
> My father was the first survivor from HMAS Voyager to walk off a damaged HMAS Melbourne when she returned to dock after searching for and picking up the surviving crew from HMAS Voyager. This was captured by the news reels of the day. My father walked down the gang plank and straight into my mother's arms. It was a fairly cold day and my mother was wearing a large jacket. She was there, supported by her brother and sister in law. It makes her birthday somewhat bittersweet as it is the day before, on Feb 9.
> 
> An interesting fact, the shattered remains of HMAS Voyager is a declared memorial and diving to her or around her is not permitted and has been made illegal.


((((((Heather))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll be on my way as soon as I find the money or on the run depending where I find the money :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful quilt, Bonnie!
> 
> Julie, thanks for the recipes.


It is easy when you can scan in, Tami!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Prayer warrior reporting for duty. Much love and support for Pearlone and her Dh.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is getting his chemo right now , I'm just hoping the side effects are not as bad as the doctors think they will be . He has been a lot quieter about his treatment this time and I don't feel like I should quiz him just have to wait till he tells me


Continuing prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye doctor this afternoon. The infection has gone and the pressure in both eyes is excellent. He says my vision is better today than it was 6 months ago, which is very good news.
> 
> I'd better do some work around here for a change. TTYL.


Wonderful news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on much today - i just don't feel very good. i haven't been this weary in a long time. have been in bed before one every night this week. threw up a little this morning along with a round of dry heaves - so fun. throw in a little restless leg and you will understand when i say i can lay down for very long nor sit for very long. i thought a couple motrin would help - they usually do but not this time. hopefully i will feel better in the mroning. --- sam


Feel better soon, Sam. Can you take Magnesium? That should help with the restless leg.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...very long few days. But the employee and employer contributions have been sent to the 401(k) administrator and as long as they show up in the employees' accounts tomorrow morning like Management said they would, then I'll be thrilled that it's all working the way it should.
> 
> DD's colonoscopy went well - Dr. says it may be Crohn's disease, but waiting for biopsies. Continuing the prayers.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear the test went well for your DD. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Mine came through sideways but readable. Now to remember where I put my recipe, Microwavable Lemon Butter, same thing but done in a couple of minutes in a microwave, tastes exactly the same.


If you find it, please share.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like she might have had some botox (maybe too much!).


Not only that, but too much face filler gels and/or fat transfers. Wow, our plastic surgeons would be upset if their results were that bad. I work with some great and very skillful plastics docs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh, that is a very good price, i like to find stuff like that for stocking stuffers also.
> i am fixing to take bj to work, its blue cold here again, i tell you, the AR. weather is up and down big time this yr. i have finally dug out a pr. of good gloves mom gave me yrs ago, and a scarf. now that winter should be over.........
> i feel so much better, i have actually slept in the bed a couple nites and no coughing. i finished my steroids and antibiotics a few days ago, still using the inhaler and it helps me when i notice the tightness in chest. i can see this is going to be a process. i did work and vacuum the church yesterday, i was there about 3-4 hrs i stopped and rested often, so as not to get to hot. still when i came in i had a bit more coughing than other days, but sure not like before.i have come a long way. i am having a cup of coffee and a banana with some pb on a spoon this morning for a pick me up. a friend from church sent me some cinnamon tea bags to try for my coughing, don't know that it helped any more than my jasmine tea and honey, but i sure do like it. i will have to ask her where she found that brand, cause its so good. its H.E.B cinnamon spice. oh with the honey in it, awesome tasting.


So glad to hear you are feeling so much better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good, l hope that keeps going in that direction. I seem to be fading---but it's been the long hours and stress. I hope it's all finalized by today and then I'll spend the weekend with my electric blanket, a good book, a crochet project and a knitting project and DH to wait on me. Actually, he's chaperoning the 7 seven year old boys for DGS's birthday at a Monster Truck Rally. Just the noise alone makes me cringe. Each of the boys has double ear protection of foam ear plugs plus the safety ear muffs. With Dale being a former printer and having suffered some hearing loss due to the noise; he's very aware of the need for the precautions. I'll bet they're all going to love it, but I'm sure glad to be sitting this one out.


Feel better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! Just got a call about my sewing machine and it is fixed! It also "only" cost me the initial $156.00 which is much less than I was fearing. Yay!!! I'm doing the happy dance. I wish I could go pick it up right now I'm so happy but not going to happen. DH and I have our annual physicals Monday morning so I'm going to try and talk him into riding on down there after our appointments since we will already be headed somewhat in that direction. Otherwise I'm not sure what day I'll be able to go get it as I have to take my car in to be repaired Tuesday morning for what will hopefully be a fairly minimal cost; already know the part it needs runs $75 but labor is where "they" really stick it to you.


Good news about your machine. Hope you get good news at the physicals. And hope the car repairs are not too painful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay! David helped me get the curtains I made put up. I lined the back with a dark beige muslin.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I sent Pearlone a PM for her birthday today and heard back just a bit ago.There is much more bad health news for both of them, Prayer Warriors.
> 
> Her DH is to have a large cancerous growth removed from his mouth/tongue (?) at some point this month. It is expected to be a long surgery for him. She has a blod clot in her leg, I believe it is, and needs cataract surgery for both eyes. She is having much difficulty reading, tries to keep up, but is unable to post much at all. She is not at all certain about making it to KAP this year but has asked for the prayer warriors to step into the gap for them right now. Please, y'all?
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Cheryl. Certainly will step up the prayers for both of you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is easy when you can scan in, Tami!


It sure is!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you and gage lots of hugs and positive energy in the days ahead. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Prayer warrior reporting for duty. Much love and support for Pearlone and her Dh.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, great curtains.

Kate, lovely photo of DIL & GKs, the kids are sure growing fast.

Melody, sorry fr your troubles, hope you can find another place soon.

Rookie, hope the cold/sinus thing is better soon.

I don't understand why the actresses cant just age gracefully, so many end up looking like clowns after too much plastic surgery- Dolly Parton, Prescilla Presley are 2 I can think . 

Sorry to hear PearlOne isn't doing well & also her DH.

We went to Edmonton for the day, took in all the hot spots, Cabelas, John Deere, Lee Valley, lol, actually I bought a few things at each place, I'm such a fun shopper, I bought, knee pads for gardening, work gloves , now I'm set for spring.
It was quite stormy on the way home, the roads were OK but snowing like the devil & howling wind.
Well better get some sleep, tomorrow is a quilting day.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie&#9786;


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, healing energy sent your way.
Kate, what a beautiful family you have.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Liz it has been in my head to see how things work out here. Greg and I had an argument last night and he told Gage and I to get out. Just tired of it all.


I'm sorry to hear this Melody. I hope all works out well for you and Gage. You need less, not more stress in your life. You are in my prayers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working yet another cowl with some beautifully soft Alpaca I have been gifted- the colour seems fairly true. (Actually a little too blue). Using the simple leaf design that I knitted flat for the Leila Shrug.


~~~beautiful looking yarn...and lovely knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i so wish i had done that with my gramps. he and i hung out a lot, i was always in his bicycle repair shop and then we walked alot together, i could sit and listen to his stories forever and when he and his bro. got together priceless. i would love to have his voice recorded. i think one great thing with my neice loosing Keagan is one of his buddies put on face book a recorded night where he K and another close buddy were playing video games and you get to listen to K voice and him laughing and just seeing him. would love to have that stuff of gramps also.


~~~If you remember any of the stories...write them down NOW!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those shoes are downright ugly IMHO. And the price.....even if a billionaire I wouldn't spend that much on shoes.


~~~DITTO! :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz it has been in my head to see how things work out here. Greg and I had an argument last night and he told Gage and I to get out. Just tired of it all.


~~~oh...Melody...so sorry. Tight hugs to you and Gage. I hope Gage did not hear this. Hearts to you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Prayer warrior reporting for duty. Much love and support for Pearlone and her Dh.


~~~Count me in, too. With enthusiastic energies! And some for you, too, Melody!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Unfortunately Gage did hear this and has heard to many things Greg has said.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Unfortunately Gage did hear this and has heard to many things Greg has said.


~~~Tons of {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} for both of you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Tons of {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} for both of you!


Thank you ☺


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Can't wear toe socks as have webbed toes on both feet, also have huge big toe on one foot after shattering a bone in it. I do like the look of the ones I have seen though.


IS the webbing between your big toe and th eone next to it as well? If not you could make a bigger toe for the injured one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my underwear loose their elastic & become like that, I throw them away :lol: :lol:


I was out all day yesterday and the pair I was wearin gdecided ahlf way thorugh the day that theyy wanted to be thongs- guess where they are now? punished for their uncoperative behaviour.


----------

